# Birchbox (Woman) May 2013



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2013)

I know it's early for a May thread, but I got this in my email. Anyone else?



​ 
We're smitten with Salma Hayekâ€™s new makeup and skincare line. Inspired by her grandmotherâ€™s beauty recipes, Nuance Salma Hayek pairs exotic botanicals with cutting-edge technology. 

Based on your beauty profile, we thought you'd enjoy a free collection of Nuance Salma Hayek products. Filled with five deluxe samples, this exclusive box is completely free and will ship to your home in mid-May, in addition to your regular monthly Birchbox. *Let us know by Tuesday, May 7 if you are interested in receiving itâ€”just click below to opt in!** 
 











Link edited due to privacy rules (link contained email).


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I received the same email and 'Opted In.'

Although I believe this is a Separate Box from the May Birchboxes, meaning the ones who 'opt in' will get this box in addition to the May Box.

I seem to recall a Vichy box around Feb/Mar last year that was a free box in addition to the regular monthly BBs.

Very much appreciate the free boxes from BB. Nothing beats free!

EDIT: Just got the response:


----------



## Wida (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully, they're still sending out emails.  I would love this, but I'm not holding out hope, sadly.  I'm sure they only have a small amount of these to send and I just don't seem to be that lucky when it comes to the Birchbox lottery.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 17, 2013)

Got this email and opted in too!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully, they're still sending out emails.  I would love this, but I'm not holding out hope, sadly.  I'm sure they only have a small amount of these to send and I just don't seem to be that lucky when it comes to the Birchbox lottery.


 They might send emails out in waves like they did with the Goop opt-in email. Hopefully that's the case and I'll get one soon!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want this. Any students in their 20s who have gotten this email? I wonder if they're picking based on certain demographics.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They might send emails out in waves like they did with the Goop opt-in email. Hopefully that's the case and I'll get one soon!


 Word.  I haven't gotten one but would LOVE one. I'd even be willing to pay an extra $10 for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to be hounding my email for the next day or so hoping for an email hahah.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

My second account got the email. I also opted in. Hope I get it!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 17, 2013)

I love Nuance products. I'm excited to get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 17, 2013)

No email on any of my accounts


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe her products are sold exclusively at CVS, so I wonder if it gets sent out based on our proximity to those stores.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe her products are sold exclusively at CVS, so I wonder if it gets sent out based on our proximity to those stores.


 I didn't get one, so I think it is based on profile. I don't know who the products are for, but I'm in my 20s and my profile says so. I'm not a mom and I don't have marked that I'm into organic or whatever the option is. I also live less than a mile from 2 different CVSs lol, for wahtever that is worth.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get one, so I think it is based on profile. I don't know who the products are for, but I'm in my 20s and my profile says so. I'm not a mom and I don't have marked that I'm into organic or whatever the option is. I also live less than a mile from 2 different CVSs lol, for wahtever that is worth.


 Seriously! Send me an email, birchbox! I'm a broke student and my profile says that. Also I go to CVS like 3 times a week bahahah.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 17, 2013)

Acct. #2 got this, and I opted in. I got another email confirming that I opted in, but stated that it isn't guaranteed that I will get one.. fingers crossed!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get one, so I think it is based on profile. I don't know who the products are for, but I'm in my 20s and my profile says so. I'm not a mom and I don't have marked that I'm into organic or whatever the option is. I also live less than a mile from 2 different CVSs lol, for wahtever that is worth.


 Same on all counts except I DO have marked that I am into organic.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! Send me an email, birchbox! I'm a broke student and my profile says that. Also I go to CVS like 3 times a week bahahah.


 The products look to me like a LOT of antiaging stuff so maybe the 20 somethings are out of luck lol. Not that this is my sentiment, but maybe nuance thinks we don't need it yet.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get one, so I think it is based on profile. I don't know who the products are for, but I'm in my 20s and my profile says so. I'm not a mom and I don't have marked that I'm into organic or whatever the option is. I also live less than a mile from 2 different CVSs lol, for wahtever that is worth.


 I am opposite of all of this except the proximity to a CVS.. There are probably 4 within 2 miles of me.  I am 33, mother and buy organic.  I didn't get the email.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 17, 2013)

I got that email, and got really excited. I really hope I get it. Now that they offered it to me, it will be sort of a let down if I don't get it. Not that I'll make an ardvark of myself on their facebook page, I'll just pout about it here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that email, and got really excited. I really hope I get it. Now that they offered it to me, it will be sort of a let down if I don't get it. Not that I'll make an ardvark of myself on their facebook page, I'll just pout about it here.


 lmao @ aardvark


----------



## JessP (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't receive the email either, though I'm hoping they're just being sent out in waves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 17, 2013)

I got an email and opted in. I wonder who would decline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 17, 2013)

I want the email too


----------



## JamieO (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe her products are sold exclusively at CVS, so I wonder if it gets sent out based on our proximity to those stores.


 I wish, but I haven't gotten an email, and there are seriously 5 CVS's within 5 miles of me. :/


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 17, 2013)

I got the e-mail too and opted in. Hope I get one, I would love to get an extra box of goodies!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 17, 2013)

I want one!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Never got this email :-( I only got an email to enter a contest to win $500 worth of my 'favorites' products from my profile. They will pick 3 winners by May 1st. It's only for FB fans.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've used a couple of Nuance products. They do work real well considering they sell at CVS. The Shampoo one made my hair itchy but smells nice.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 17, 2013)

Aww I really hope I get an email .. I live right near a CVS.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's early for a May thread, but I got this in my email. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


 I would love to get this email!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 17, 2013)

No email for me.  But for me personally whenever they have an opt in/opt out option I get burned.  Opted in for Teen vogue-did not get it.  Did not opt for Goop, got Goop and it was so bad I cancelled for 3 months!  I would love to try some of her line.  I see it at CVS but I think CVS is over priced and I can get the stuff cheaper at Target (not Nuance since it is exclusive).


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 17, 2013)

I did not get the email. I have used some face cream from that line (it was free) and was not impressed, however I would have been excited to try other items in the line (hair/makeup).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

May thread!


----------



## JessP (Apr 17, 2013)

> May thread!Â :bud:


Bahaha! That may be one of the cutest/funniest smilies on here lol. Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May thread!
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 17, 2013)

> I know right, it makes me crack up hahaha! I'm also recently loving this oneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â Double Birdie LMFAO!!


Lol how have I missed these?? Too funny!


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 17, 2013)

Of course I didn't get the email. That would mean I'd actually get something I wanted from BB instead of the one option I don't *grumble* *grumble*

Ok, done with grumpy mode. Bring on May!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Never got this email :-( I only got an email to enter a contest to win $500 worth of my 'favorites' products from my profile. They will pick 3 winners by May 1st. It's only for FB fans.


 That's the email I received. Would rather get the extra box, as I'm sure they'll send out more than 3 boxes!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 18, 2013)

I got the try to win $500 email also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo! I actually like getting wrinkle cream! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

No email about opting in, but we shall see. Maybe I'll get "lucky" like you other ladies. 

 I did find this guy, though!..haha


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a happy clam. I just added my customer ID I wrote down from the goop form (figured it might come in handy again) and changed it to my email address in the URL.

will see if this works.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want this. Any students in their 20s who have gotten this email? I wonder if they're picking based on certain demographics.


 I haven't gotten it - at least not yet.  I did get an email about a giveaway, but that's it.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 18, 2013)

Haven't gotten an email on either account.  Not sure I actually want the products, I just hate being left out, lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I really hope I get that email! I would love to try Nuance.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am opposite of all of this except the proximity to a CVS.. There are probably 4 within 2 miles of me.  I am 33, mother and buy organic.  I didn't get the email.


 I'm exactly the same on all of the above, and no email.  Boo.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope I get that email! I would love to try Nuance.


 I tried the shampoo and conditioner for colored hair and I really like it, it smells like honey.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

While it's always a bummer not receive something free, clearly there is something about the selma hayek brand that bb thinks I won't be into.  Remember, they are looking for future customers.  And if it is geared towards an older age group (I'm in my early 20s) then I am definitely not their target demographic.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am 42 and I did not get the email. After the goop fiasco I think I will stick to the regular box. There is a CVS on every corner here if I want to try this line.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's early for a May thread, but I got this in my email. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


 I didn't see this e-mail but I got a couple of her products recently from a Shecky's event.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

I opted in.  It's a free box in addition to May's Box.  Of course I want it.


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't receive the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never tried the brand but would love to!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm 40 and didn't get the email either. Boohoo for me. Would have liked to try.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

I am wondering if the ladies who were offered the free boxes buy a ton of stuff in the BB store.  I have only bought one full size product ever (and have scored free stuff with points otherwise).  Might be a nice way to say thank you for your continued business?


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 18, 2013)

i did not get it either, just the 500 dollar/favorite items one. im also early 20's demo.

i pulled this off the CVS website of what is behind the brand:

*Discover Nuance Salma Hayek*, a unique collection that combines exotic ingredients and ancient beauty secrets passed down through generations. The proprietary formulas are created using modern science to provide the most effective results. These products are designed to help every woman enhance the nuances that define her individual beauty.

The Nuance Salma Hayek collection embodies Salma's family heritage. The products represent the fusion of her grandmother's cosmetology training with her own vision of beauty, shaped by years of travel around the world. Nuance Salma Hayek was conceived for women who seek high-quality, efficacious beauty products customized to address their personal skincare, body care, haircare and cosmetic needs.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if the ladies who were offered the free boxes buy a ton of stuff in the BB store.  I have only bought one full size product ever (and have scored free stuff with points otherwise).  Might be a nice way to say thank you for your continued business?


 I am a new member (April was my first box) and I got the email and opted in.  I will see if I get it.  I am 30 if you are wondering.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2013)

booooo. no email for me. 

i might do the favorites list and the balm giveaway video (although i've never done a video before...oopsies)

re: MUT smileys: i love how old school they are. some of 'em are pretty weird. they remind me of that one website that did AIM icons that were animated and were just stick people..does anyone know what i'm talking about? 























 I think these ones are so random! One day, I hope to work at least one of these into a thread post.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

> I am wondering if the ladies who were offered the free boxes buy a ton of stuff in the BB store. Â I have only bought one full size product ever (and have scored free stuff with points otherwise). Â Might be a nice way to say thank you for your continued business?


 Nah, I really think it has something go do with the profiles I purchase quite a bit from the store and didn't get the email


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if the ladies who were offered the free boxes buy a ton of stuff in the BB store.  I have only bought one full size product ever (and have scored free stuff with points otherwise).  Might be a nice way to say thank you for your continued business?


 Yeah...I don't think I've ever bought anything from the BB store and paid full price. Just can't bring myself to do it. If I don't have the points, I will wait. Actually on my second sub, I did buy one thing from the store...can't remember now what it was, though. But I got the email on my first sub (the one that I told the truth about my age 



)


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 19, 2013)

anyone know what the code is for your 12 month anniversary? I need to pick up a couple of things before I go on vacation and I haven't gotten the email yet  with it!! grr


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 19, 2013)

I just got the email within the last 15 minutes on my main account (the one that has my true age and info).  So it looks like they are still sending them out.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2013)

> I just got the email within the last 15 minutes on my main account (the one that has my true age and info).Â  So it looks like they are still sending them out.


 Me too. FWIW I'm 46.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 19, 2013)

I got the email, and it isn't on the account that I make most of my purchases on. I spent ~$50 for ~$100 worth of stuff. Im 30, if age is an indicator. I really hope people on here don't say they are sending it to older people. It is funny though, I wouldn't consider CVS as a place where I would buy beauty products.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the email, and it isn't on the account that I make most of my purchases on. I spent ~$50 for ~$100 worth of stuff. Im 30, if age is an indicator. I really hope people on here don't say they are sending it to older people. It is funny though, I wouldn't consider CVS as a place where I would buy beauty products.


 I've seen a large age range so I think that theory is out the window lol.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 19, 2013)

Good! I saw some earlier posts that were hinting such, and I just turned 30 and am still getting used to not being able to say "I'm a 20 something"!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good! I saw some earlier posts that were hinting such, and I just turned 30 and am still getting used to not being able to say "I'm a 20 something"!


 If it's any consolation, I'm 48 and I still feel "20 something". 



 Age is just a number!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

I've had a great last 3 months (2 accounts, 6 boxes total) with no packets and one perfume...I hope I can keep this trend up for May! I've been really impressed with the quality and size of what I've been receiving.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 19, 2013)

me either!  I feel so left out!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not even sure I really want to try Nuance stuff. It's just hard to silence that part of me that likes getting free stuff! I am on a gift sub currently, so I doubt I'll get the email.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a great last 3 months (2 accounts, 6 boxes total) with no packets and one perfume...I hope I can keep this trend up for May! I've been really impressed with the quality and size of what I've been receiving.


 You made me curious to look at my last couple of boxes.  There have been no WOW items, but I've really been happy with what I've gotten this whole year.  It's been a pretty good mix of items and only one Juicy item!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen a large age range so I think that theory is out the window lol.


 I agree. Because for the last couple of BB I've received at least one or two large EXPENSIVE sample sizes that a large size product sells for $75 + by having to do with the income not the age factor. I do splurge one or two with $75+ product but not weekly or monthly that clearly explains why I didn't get that Nuance promo email instead I got the $500 favorites contest.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. Because for the last couple of BB I've received at least one or two large EXPENSIVE sample sizes that a large size product sells for $75 + by having to do with the income not the age factor. I do splurge one or two with $75+ product but not weekly or monthly that clearly explains why I didn't get that Nuance promo email instead I got the $500 favorites contest.


 I got both the Nuance and the $500 favorites email. I think the $500 favorites went to everyone who's liked their FB page, maybe?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both the Nuance and the $500 favorites email. I think the $500 favorites went to everyone who's liked their FB page, maybe?


 I think so too, I got that one but not the Nuance one.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both the Nuance and the $500 favorites email. I think the $500 favorites went to everyone who's liked their FB page, maybe?


 For the $500 one, I got it on an email address that isn't linked to FB.  I think it just went to everyone, didn't it?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both the Nuance and the $500 favorites email. I think the $500 favorites went to everyone who's liked their FB page, maybe?


 I got the $500 favorites and I don't have a facebook at all. Never got the Nuance though. I've been with Birchbox for one year. My co-worker has only been with Birchbox for a few months and got the Nuance email. I doubt this, but could it be offered to new subscribers?


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a happy clam. I just added my customer ID I wrote down from the goop form (figured it might come in handy again) and changed it to my email address in the URL.
> 
> will see if this works.


 Hope it works!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

No amazing Nuance email for me. Just marking my spot.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 20, 2013)

I got the facebook email but my accounts arent connected maybe less people enter and my chances improve 





lucky to the ones getting the nuance email, more stuff to try is always nice


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2013)

I got the Fb e-mail, but not the Nuance one. I am not sure what my BB profile says, except 25, low-income, and I made sure Trendy/Latest Color was not marked.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 20, 2013)

I hate that stuff is Facebook related...I don't do facebook (for multiple reasons) - so I lose out no matter what.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's early for a May thread, but I got this in my email. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


I opted in. I like the collaborative boxes!

EDIT: Wanted to add that my profile says that I am 30 (which is a lie....hehe) and I have been subscribed for 9 months so I don't think it is a new subscriber thing.


----------



## MissyG (Apr 21, 2013)

I got both the emails. I don't buy too much from BB, just a few things here and there.  I am turning 31.  Maybe thats the demographic for the Nuance?


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 21, 2013)

Nneither email for me, though i am a fan on their Facebook page and am in my 30s. I've only been a member since January so maybe that's why I didn't get the emails.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 21, 2013)

Drats, no email for me, either. I'll keep an eye out, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 21, 2013)

No Nuance for me, but I'm really excited to see everyone's reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

I gifted myself a subscription I wonder if that's why I didn't get the email.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 21, 2013)

No email for me. My profile is actually the truth too. 26 here, and I feel like I buy a ton of stuff- although I think only 1 time I did not use points. Hmmm, everyone loves a free box. Maybe there's still hope ladies and we will get the email!

(Although I doubt anyone that did get the email will not opt in....who can resist a free box??)




 &lt;--- wow this is funny


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No email for me. My profile is actually the truth too. 26 here, and I feel like I buy a ton of stuff- although I think only 1 time I did not use points. Hmmm, everyone loves a free box. Maybe there's still hope ladies and we will get the email!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 21, 2013)

just got the email and opted in so they are still sending them out!!! WOHOOO!! 



         





I seriously got up and did a little dance around my kitchen, lol. 

I've been subbed for a year and I'm 32 and I've only made 1 order from the store. Also- I got the 500 bucks thing and went and filled up my favorites list with lots of stuff the other day. handy feature!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

There is still hope ladies.  I just received an opt-in email this afternoon but I wonder how many of us who opted in will actually get this box. Wow, it looks like a fun one.





Here's to hoping all of you who want this extra box will get an email soon!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 22, 2013)

Huh. I just discovered the email in my spam folder. It came yesterday, and I opted in!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Darn it, still no email for me! Come on Birchbox!!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 22, 2013)

Still no email here, but I'm not losing hope just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jlvb (Apr 22, 2013)

Nope, no email for me either


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

None for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's okay though.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

No email for me and I've been checking religiously.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 22, 2013)

getting updates :]


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 22, 2013)

No email for me. I was around the last time they did this, and I didn't get that one either. I can't remember exactly what it was - but it was a drugstore skincare line like this is. I'm super curious as to what demographic they're targeting!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like there's another Limited Edition box coming out tomorrow:

From their Facebook, "Tomorrow we're launching our latest limited edition collection: The Superwoman Box! Packed with covetable products that have their own superpowers, this is the perfect gift for yourself or someone who really deserves to be rewarded."


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 22, 2013)

> Looks like there's another Limited Edition box coming out tomorrow: From their Facebook, "Tomorrow we're launching our latest limited edition collection: The Superwoman Box! Packed with covetable products that have their own superpowers, this is the perfect gift for yourself or someone who really deserves to be rewarded."


 What's in it? ! I want to know lol..


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 22, 2013)

I got my opt-in email yesterday, the day after I said on this forum that I didn't got one. So maybe the forums gods will have mercy on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> of course I got the confirmation email that there is no guarantee that I will have one. Still didn't get an email about favorites thing.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 22, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh wow that mothers day box is nice! I just called my mom up and asked if she would like it, since I really wasn't sure what to get her and she was like "sure!"


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found this on elle.com
Good investigating!  I'm a bit disappointed with the contents though..I missed out on ordering a second Home box for my mom because I was waiting for mine to arrive before ordering hers (and I'm way too selfish to give her mine




).  Oh well, I was hoping this might be an option for her, but it looks like a good deal .


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good investigating!  I'm a bit disappointed with the contents though..I missed out on ordering a second Home box for my mom because I was waiting for mine to arrive before ordering hers (and I'm way too selfish to give her mine
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I'm disappointed in the contents too. Probably just because I loved the home box and was hoping for something similar. It does seem like a good deal, just not for me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 22, 2013)

> I found this on elle.com First Look: Birchbox's Superwoman Collection APRIL 22 4:30 PMÂ byÂ LAUREN LEVINSON Â |Â  0 Â COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Le sigh... dunno that I would use everything, but that's a mighty fine deal!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

I think that box will be good for my mom, she's use a lot of the same old same olds for the last few years so I think her beauty routine could use a little updating. I've been telling her to get a birchbox forever but I think this will definitely be good for her. Every time I get makeup in the mail at my parent's house she ends up going through it. I think she'll have fun with this plus a sample pack.

I'll want to steal the macaroon trinket box though


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 22, 2013)

Ug, I totally want the superwoman collection.  It'd be nice to get for my mom, too.  Wish I hadn't seen this, lol!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll want to steal the macaroon trinket box though


 Love that trinket box, too! But I won't order the set. I'm drowning in mascara and eyeliners, and the body wash doesn't particularly excite me, either (I'm happy with the $4 Dove stuff).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 22, 2013)

Re-updating. May thread!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Those macaron (not macaroon!) trinket boxes are ADORABLE! There's a little boutique here that sells them. I think they are like $18. I've been wanting one, but I have no idea what I'd do with it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those macaron (not macaroon!) trinket boxes are ADORABLE! There's a little boutique here that sells them. I think they are like $18. I've been wanting one, but I have no idea what I'd do with it.


 The two words have become interchangeable in the English context, at least in all the times i've experienced it 

http://www.foodpr0n.com/2010/02/26/macaron-vs-macaroon/


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Superwoman box looks nice, but out of my price range


----------



## supermary (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Tata Harper products! I was ecstatic when I saw them in the Birchbox shop the other day!


----------



## mwcw (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten an email about the Nuance box. I sure hope I get one!

And I'm also excited with the Superwoman box though the price is a bit too steep for me...


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 22, 2013)

It feels like I am way behind, and its not even May yet!!

I didn't receive an e-mail about the extra box, I may not be getting it.

I had two accounts and cancelled my second box because I really need to cut down on spending. 

I cancelled before checking on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh well its for the best


----------



## lovepink (Apr 22, 2013)

Still no email for me.  The more I think about it, the more I think I am not subscribed to BB emails though.  Will have to head over to BB and see if I can figure out how to get them.  Guess it will be a suprise if I get this or not!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

I never  know what my mom would like, it's the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm one of those people who likes to give surprise gifts and they are all my family ever does so just asking isn't super an option :/)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never  know what my mom would like, it's the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm one of those people who likes to give surprise gifts and they are all my family ever does so just asking isn't super an option :/)


 my mom is one of those people who is so picky that we just have to ask her when we get her something LOL. like she's literally never surprised at holidays, she always picks out her jewelry and purses from my dad, and usually whatever i get her too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with macarons. If they stock the macaron trinket in the store, I'd definitely get it myself (please have pistache ;; my favourite default flavour and my favourite colour!! ---so many british spellings in a row orz)

I got my mom the Estee Lauder GWP that was at Macy's in March. (Errr it's mostly unrelated to Mother's Day since my mother was in the hospital for various reasons and I got it for her for various reasons). I haven't actually seen her since March, so I was going to give it to her the next time I saw her...can this count as my Mother's Day present?? I mean I spent $70 Q.Q I can just get her a card on top of that (or is that too mean?)

--

In other news, I don't know how much you/we all follow Canadian subs gossip, but Glymm just went out of business sometime within the last 2-3 weeks. I'm mostly bringing it up because Glymm was the Canadian sub structured most like BB -- they had a shop and a points redemption system. BB is highly profitable though -- they're featured in several magazines a month, but you almost gotta wonder... :S Especially with all the financial instability in the market right now, old and established companies failing (and then being brought back because they are TBTF =____=) Birchbox seemed to have a rough couple of months from August--&gt;November/December of last year where they seemed to have a lot of unhappy subscribers, but it seems like they're comparatively back on track now... You almost gotta wonder though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In other news, I don't know how much you/we all follow Canadian subs gossip, but Glymm just went out of business sometime within the last 2-3 weeks. I'm mostly bringing it up because Glymm was the Canadian sub structured most like BB -- they had a shop and a points redemption system. BB is highly profitable though -- they're featured in several magazines a month, but you almost gotta wonder... :S Especially with all the financial instability in the market right now, old and established companies failing (and then being brought back because they are TBTF =____=) Birchbox seemed to have a rough couple of months from August--&gt;November/December of last year where they seemed to have a lot of unhappy subscribers, but it seems like they're comparatively back on track now... You almost gotta wonder though.


 Eh, I think people are STILL unhappy every time I look at their facebook wall. Really there haven't ever been any tell-tale signs of birchbox doing bad though, considering all of the partnerships they've made and press they get. It seems like their special edition boxes always sell out fast and a lot of items in the shop move fairly quickly too. I'm just not seeing the "red flags" the way I do with other companies.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh, I think people are STILL unhappy every time I look at their facebook wall. Really there haven't ever been any tell-tale signs of birchbox doing bad though, considering all of the partnerships they've made and press they get. It seems like their special edition boxes always sell out fast and a lot of items in the shop move fairly quickly too. I'm just not seeing the "red flags" the way I do with other companies.


 Hm, maybe, but I feel like a lot of people here were extraordinarily unhappy with them too, whereas the last few months people on MUT have at least been defending BB/not entirely happy but at least not threatening to quit. I think a number of members did quit, and then picked their subscription back up.

I mean, definitely BB seems to be the healthiest company in terms of profit/success.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a lot of friends in real life who are Birchbox subscribers who don't know about other subs. They are all always very happy with their box every month, and if they don't like something, it's no big deal. I think when you start comparing what you get to everyone else, it opens the door for that unhappiness. I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, not be extreme couponing.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 23, 2013)

> I have a lot of friends in real life who are Birchbox subscribers who don't know about other subs. They are all always very happy with their box every month, and if they don't like something, it's no big deal. I think when you start comparing what you get to everyone else, it opens the door for that unhappiness. I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, not be extreme couponing.


 Exactly!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2013)

So last month on another forum, I participated in a build-a-sample-box circular swap, and I happened to get a box from a Canadian.  Among other things, she sent me a Marcelle waterproof eyeliner pencil in Purple Rain.  I had a vague idea that I had heard of them before.  Today, I finally got around to trying it, and, dude, *amazing* wear.  It didn't melt on me *at all*.  This is unheard of.  Urban Decay 24/7 liners and stila smudge sticks don't wear as well as this one.  I am in love.  So I toddled over to Google to see what other colors they come in and where I can get more, and the very first search result is this from a blogpost dated Thursday:



> Have you heard the news? *Marcelle*  is launching exclusively with *Birchbox* in the US!


 This gives me hope that they will slowly roll out color products since this seems like a longterm thing.  Now to go whine at Birchbox to see if they can get those pencils added to their store.  They currently just have Marcelle BB cream, concealer, and mascara.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 23, 2013)

> So last month on another forum, I participated in a build-a-sample-box circular swap, and I happened to get a box from a Canadian. Â Among other things, she sent me a Marcelle waterproof eyeliner pencil in Purple Rain. Â I had a vague idea that I had heard of them before. Â Today, I finally got around to trying it, and, dude, *amazing* wear. Â It didn't melt on me *at all*. Â This is unheard of. Â Urban Decay 24/7 liners and stila smudge sticks don't wear as well as this one. Â I am in love. Â So I toddled over to Google to see what other colors they come in and where I can get more, and the very first search result is this from a blogpost dated Thursday: This gives me hope that they will slowly roll out color products since this seems like a longterm thing. Â Now to go whine at Birchbox to see if they can get those pencils added to their store. Â They currently just have Marcelle BB cream, concealer, and mascara.


 I love the build-a-sample box swap idea!


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want this. Any students in their 20s who have gotten this email? I wonder if they're picking based on certain demographics.


 Haven't gotten anything....yet. Hopefully we will though!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, not be extreme couponing.









I look at my sub boxes as "entertainment," not "beauty products."  Anyone who is relying on them to fill her makeup bag and create a whole skincare routine is almost certainly going to be disappointed.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-superwoman-collection?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=042313_W_AprilSubs_LTe&amp;utm_campaign=042313_W_Subs_MothersDayLTE_press9am




Birchbox Limited Edition Box Fit for a Superwoman...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-superwoman-collection?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=042313_W_AprilSubs_LTe&amp;utm_campaign=042313_W_Subs_MothersDayLTE_press9am
> 
> ...


 Passing on this one....MUST SAVE $$!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a lot of friends in real life who are Birchbox subscribers who don't know about other subs. They are all always very happy with their box every month, and if they don't like something, it's no big deal. I think when you start comparing what you get to everyone else, it opens the door for that unhappiness.
> 
> I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, not be extreme couponing.


 Same, my real life friends who subscribe to birchbox and birchbox man LOVE IT. They are in it for the samples and new things to try, and don't feel "sampled out" because its the only one they have. I bought my sister a 3 month gift sub and she renewed for a year without even thinking about it. I don't think birchbox has any problem keeping its subscribers happy in a big picture way.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same, my real life friends who subscribe to birchbox and birchbox man LOVE IT. They are in it for the samples and new things to try, and don't feel "sampled out" because its the only one they have. I bought my sister a 3 month gift sub and she renewed for a year without even thinking about it. I don't think birchbox has any problem keeping its subscribers happy in a big picture way.


 Agreed, I absolutely love the idea of Birchbox, and I have a subscription for Birchbox Man as well for my boyfriend. While I don't get everything I want each month, it's so much fun trying to find spoilers and figure out what I might receive that it just makes it worth it to me. Plus the points, I've saved a ton of money on the items I've purchased thus far by taking advantage of their point system.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't realize they had such a great point system. That's probably why I held off joining for so long. I have a ton of samples just from Sephora and I told myself that I didn't need any more. If I'd known about the point system I would have joined a long time ago! I also like to give my samples away. Usually around Christmas I will get together with my cousins and aunts and they go WILD for all of my samples! I think they enjoy that more than the presents!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Passing on this one....MUST SAVE $$!


 I'm thinking about it. It is a bit annoying that these limited edition boxes are coming out at the same time. Glossybox came out with theirs yesterday. It would be nice if they timed it so that so at least a month or so would pass in between limted/special edition boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, *not be extreme couponing*.


 The extreme couponing part made me LOL, but then when I thought about it, it's really true. Seeing people say that they got samples they didn't want or didn't like BUT then saying they didn't even try them just defeats the whole purpose of it. The purpose of the box shouldn't be the good deal you scored, I think that's what the points are for.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The extreme couponing part made me LOL, but then when I thought about it, it's really true. Seeing people say that they got samples they didn't want or didn't like BUT then saying they didn't even try them just defeats the whole purpose of it. The purpose of the box shouldn't be the good deal you scored, I think that's what the points are for.


 I agree here. If I don't get what I want, I just save my points up (getting my box and my man box really helps I get at least 100 points every month) so it's really easy to save up and get what I really wanted from them.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 23, 2013)

I subbed to a year of BB last year for my birthday after hearing about them on (of all things) a financial advise talk show on AM radio! lol. He was talking about how it's such a great deal as long as you don't go crazy buying the things you fall in love with, lol. (his wife was a subscriber) 

My renewal is up on May 1st and I never questioned weather I would buy another year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox has been an amazing value! I used to keep track of the values of everything I got in sample boxes so I could easily compare them. I got my $110 worth of stuff within like the first 3 months and the rest of the year was all extra- plus I made a really great points order. I paid $13 for like $114 worth of stuff from their store. 

Sure there might be the occasional bummer box, but overall I use and enjoy everything I get from BB. 

I've tried and canceled a LOT of other subs (including ipsy and now sample society) We are starting to try for baby number 2 and I've viewed this experience as a hobby and a way to stock up on stuff so i have lots of cool things to pamper myself with during my (hopeful) pregnancy. 

That being said it's time to tighten the purse strings and cut back on the old beauty budget, but BB will NOT be a causality!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The extreme couponing part made me LOL, but then when I thought about it, it's really true. Seeing people say that they got samples they didn't want or didn't like BUT then saying they didn't even try them just defeats the whole purpose of it. The purpose of the box shouldn't be the good deal you scored, I think that's what the points are for.


 This.  Sometimes I'm disappointed with a box but I just collect my points and try the product.  So far I haven't ended up *Loving* any product I initially thought wasn't a good fit, but I've been pleasantly surprised by quite a few even if I wouldn't ultimately go out and buy them. I wouldn't go so far as to say the beauty boxes are 'entertainment' for me like someone else did (I am hoping to find products I love and want to purchase in full size) but I also don't take them seriously- if there isn't a product like that one month or two months or even three in a row I just try to be happy about the points and happy I get to save my money- falling in love with supergoop, for example, has been really expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone know of any discount birchbox codes right now? Totally in love withe their new superwoman box.


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those macaron (not macaroon!) trinket boxes are ADORABLE! There's a little boutique here that sells them. I think they are like $18. I've been wanting one, but I have no idea what I'd do with it.


 I think they're super cute too! I saw them a few days ago on the urban outfitters website for $10 but I don't know what I'd use it for either!

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=26008193&amp;parentid=A_DECORATE


----------



## supermary (Apr 23, 2013)

In other news, I don't know how much you/we all follow Canadian subs gossip, but Glymm just went out of business sometime within the last 2-3 weeks. I'm mostly bringing it up because Glymm was the Canadian sub structured most like BB -- they had a shop and a points redemption system. BB is highly profitable though -- they're featured in several magazines a month, but you almost gotta wonder... :S Especially with all the financial instability in the market right now, old and established companies failing (and then being brought back because they are TBTF =____=) Birchbox seemed to have a rough couple of months from August--&gt;November/December of last year where they seemed to have a lot of unhappy subscribers, but it seems like they're comparatively back on track now... You almost gotta wonder though.

I'm not worried about Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In a recent interview, Katia and Haley said they have over 300,000 subscribers, and I know they have quite a bit of high profile venture capitalists backing them, in addition the the profits Birchbox earns. Even if all of the complainers on Facebook canceled, it wouldn't make a dent in 300,000+ total subscribers, and many more on the waitlist. 300,000+ subscribers also makes me understand why there are so many box variations.

Here's the article if anyone is interested: http://lifehacker.com/5992574/we-are-katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-founders-of-birchbox-and-this-is-how-we-work


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive



> Agreed, I absolutely love the idea of Birchbox, and I have a subscription for Birchbox Man as well for my boyfriend. While I don't get everything I want each month, it's so much fun trying to find spoilers and figure out what I might receive that it just makes it worth it to me. Plus the points, I've saved a ton of money on the items I've purchased thus far by taking advantage of their point system.


 i think thats defintely true for the womens box. I was introduced to birchbox thru the man side for bf and we both were incredibly dissapointed. All we wanted was a discovery service and it still needs a lot of work, plus its double the price with no point adjustment to reflect that. That said i then tried the womens and its exactly what i want as a monthly treat and makes my first birchbox experience pale in comparison lol


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know of any discount birchbox codes right now? Totally in love withe their new superwoman box.


 I'm wondering the same!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're super cute too! I saw them a few days ago on the urban outfitters website for $10 but I don't know what I'd use it for either!
> 
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=26008193&amp;parentid=A_DECORATE


 If all else fails, it can be a pill box. or something to hold an extra pair of earrings (or pair of earrings you take off middle of the day, it happens occasionally.)


----------



## jackielyn1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm 31. Did not get an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, I absolutely love the idea of Birchbox, and I have a subscription for Birchbox Man as well for my boyfriend. While I don't get everything I want each month, it's so much fun trying to find spoilers and figure out what I might receive that it just makes it worth it to me. Plus the points, I've saved a ton of money on the items I've purchased thus far by taking advantage of their point system.


 My boyfriend asked if I would consider getting him a BB man subscription for his birthday. My immediate thoughts were

1) 



 more points for me

2) 



 "i see your training is going well! mwahahah"

I love the point system. Even if I don't get what I want (and before MUT I had no idea what I wanted because I never cared to look at spoilers/get box envy/etc) I have so much fun swapping with others that not getting a certain item in my box isn't going to make me make threats on FB.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're super cute too! I saw them a few days ago on the urban outfitters website for $10 but I don't know what I'd use it for either!
> 
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=26008193&amp;parentid=A_DECORATE


 Those are pretty cute! I love boxes and cases of different kinds, but I wouldn't know what to do with them besides what people have already said (pills, earrings).


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 23, 2013)

> My boyfriend asked if I would consider getting him a BB man subscription for his birthday. My immediate thoughts were 1)Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do it, do it then you can join me in the BB Man thread!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2013)

wooh hoo my mom's superwoman box shipped today! hopefully she'll get it around saturday.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend asked if I would consider getting him a BB man subscription for his birthday. My immediate thoughts were
> 
> ...


 HAHAH! to funny!!! love it!


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't get the special invitation E-mail.  I just hope my May box will be exceptional then.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend asked if I would consider getting him a BB man subscription for his birthday. My immediate thoughts were
> 
> ...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same!


 


> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know of any discount birchbox codes right now? Totally in love withe their new superwoman box.


 No discount, but just got an email for extra points.  buy35bonus35 for any products in the April lineup.

ETA: additional details


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 24, 2013)

So I purchased the Home box as a gift for someone who can't wear perfume... So I took that out and threw in some Yes lip butters. Nice little gift. So I just tried on ther perfume because I happen to love jasmine and WOW I love it!!! $75 for that little perfume? I would never pay that for such a small size, but happy I ended up with it! I just hope the hand lotion isn't too strong for her! It's sealed so I couldn't smell it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I purchased the Home box as a gift for someone who can't wear perfume... So I took that out and threw in some Yes lip butters. Nice little gift. So I just tried on ther perfume because I happen to love jasmine and WOW I love it!!! $75 for that little perfume? I would never pay that for such a small size, but happy I ended up with it! I just hope the hand lotion isn't too strong for her! It's sealed so I couldn't smell it.


What scent was her hand lotion? I am very familiar with Tocca fragrance so I can let you know how strong or light it is.

Fyi, the L'occitane perfume that came in the box is a deluxe sample. So it doesn't have the $75 price tag. But I agree...it's GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 24, 2013)

> What scent was her hand lotion? I am very familiar with Tocca fragrance so I can let you know how strong or light it is. Fyi, the L'occitane perfume that came in the box is a deluxe sample. So it doesn't have the $75 price tag. But I agree...it's GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


That makes more sense about the $75, but I looked at the website and it said $75 for the size of my bottle. Maybe I read it wrong? Anyway, her smell was cucumber and something. I can't remember the other half...


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 24, 2013)

> What scent was her hand lotion? I am very familiar with Tocca fragrance so I can let you know how strong or light it is. Fyi, the L'occitane perfume that came in the box is a deluxe sample. So it doesn't have the $75 price tag. But I agree...it's GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are correct! 7.5 vs 75. That's how I got confused! But yes, a very nice sized sample!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a lot of friends in real life who are Birchbox subscribers who don't know about other subs. They are all always very happy with their box every month, and if they don't like something, it's no big deal. I think when you start comparing what you get to everyone else, it opens the door for that unhappiness.
> 
> I feel like a lot of people are also looking for a "deal." Sub boxes are meant to introduce you to new things, not be extreme couponing.


 Exactly


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 25, 2013)

*Did any of you ladies place an order for an annual sub using an anniversary code?  Or does that apply to products only?*






 

I love BB, I've amassed a nice stockpile of beauty products, first through the sub itself and then trading for what I'd like.  I think anyone that complains should try to understand the business model... it's s sampling program, ya sample things.  You are going to like some and dislike others.  

Beauty products are very personalized, it's hard for my boyfriend to get me what I want, more less a bunch of stranger with some algorithmic database.  Heck, I change my mind on 1/4 of my purchases...  I'll ask for a testing sample and try it for a week and love it and then buy it, but if I don't feel compelled to open it for a month then I'll return it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 25, 2013)

does anyone know if the anniversary code is generic or personalized?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the anniversary code is generic or personalized?


 I think the code is generic, but your account is activated to accept it for a period of time, like a month?  In other words, if BB doesn't 'switch' on the ability to take the code for your specific account it will not process your order with it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the code is generic, but your account is activated to accept it for a period of time, like a month?  In other words, if BB doesn't 'switch' on the ability to take the code for your specific account it will not process your order with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that sounds right, it's not unique but birchbox has to activate it for your account. i remember one month i got my 3 month code before my three month anniversary, for example.


 


> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the code is generic, but your account is activated to accept it for a period of time, like a month?  In other words, if BB doesn't 'switch' on the ability to take the code for your specific account it will not process your order with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! April would be my 1 year anniversary, but I have yet to receive an email.  So the ability to take the code should work. But Im still waiting. Does anyone remember the code?


 I didn't get anything until my 13th month, they sent me an email with a code and saying i'd be getting the key chain.


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

> I didn't get anything until my 13th month, they sent me an email with a code and saying i'd be getting the key chain.


 I'm wondering about this - April is my 13th month but haven't gotten an anniversary code and/or keychain yet. Did they send you these early in your 13th month or at the end of it?


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 25, 2013)

Curious.  My second BB account (a gifted one, going on my 3rd month) just got the Salma email this afternoon.  So apparently they are STILL sending them out.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious.  My second BB account (a gifted one, going on my 3rd month) just got the Salma email this afternoon.  So apparently they are STILL sending them out.


 I won't lose hope but things are looking down for me 



 I've been subbed 2 years now and have made BB purchases.. Really wonder what the demographics are!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wondering about this - April is my 13th month but haven't gotten an anniversary code and/or keychain yet. Did they send you these early in your 13th month or at the end of it?


 hmmmm, i just looked in my email and mine came March 7th.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 25, 2013)

Hoping I am in for the salma stuff. It's unfortunate that they are only sending the extras to some people but with 300k members I guess I'm not surprised that they're limiting them. Like others, I am hoping for a good may box. I have enjoyed the last couple of months very much!


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

> hmmmm, i just looked in my email and mine came March 7th.


Cool, thanks for looking into that! Looks like I may have to send an email to BB. I want my code lol!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool, thanks for looking into that! Looks like I may have to send an email to BB. I want my code lol!


 Yeah, I feel like I've heard of people emailing on their anniversary months in the past asking what's up. IIRC, depending who you got the response from it was either "here let me fix that for you" or "sorry! our promotions vary from month to month!"

i also wonder if they only do the keychains every few months, that way they just send them all at once to a massive group of anniversary-ers, cause i feel like i've heard some people say they got their's on the 12th month or 13th month. When I got mine last month it seemed like there were A LOT of people who got it too.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hoping I am in for the salma stuff. It's unfortunate that they are only sending the extras to some people but with 300k members I guess I'm not surprised that they're limiting them.
> 
> Like others, I am hoping for a good may box. I have enjoyed the last couple of months very much!


 Is this really a box in addition to the monthly box?  I feel so orphaned...





Oh... and does anyone know if one can order a sub with the anniversary code?


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is this really a box in addition to the monthly box?  I feel so orphaned...
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a little late coming to this thread, but I never received a Salma Hayek email either!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little late coming to this thread, but I never received a Salma Hayek email either!


 me neither, but I've not read about anyone younger than 30 getting it... and because I *may* have taken *a few* years off of my age on my profile, I DQ'd myself.   *le sigh*

Ah well... I hope everyone who gets the box enjoys it thoroughly!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't put an age at all and didn't get the invite. (Generally I get good boxes though.)


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been with Birchbox 14 months and never got the 1 year anniversary code or keychain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me neither, but I've not read about anyone younger than 30 getting it... and because I *may* have taken *a few* years off of my age on my profile, I DQ'd myself.   *le sigh*


That makes sense. I'm 31, and I got it for the account that I use with my real age. But with my second BB account I say I'm a teenager, and I didn't get it on that one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me neither, but I've not read about anyone younger than 30 getting it... and because I *may* have taken *a few* years off of my age on my profile, I DQ'd myself.   *le sigh*
> ...


lol! it's the "may" that cracked me up! lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been with Birchbox 14 months and never got the 1 year anniversary code or keychain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You should email them or call them.  

I never got my 3 and 6 month code.  They said it was because I checked the box to decline from receiving 'marketing and promotional' emails, when I signed up.  I asked them to 'uncheck' that box.  

But, I still didn't get my 9 month code or even any emails about special edition boxes, which I'm disappointed about.   I've just learned about the limited editions over the past two weeks... from running into their discussion on the MUT.  Thank you for that MUT!!

So yeah... ya know...  uh... hmmm... dher... am not sure how I feel about BB now...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol! it's the "may" that cracked me up! lol


 "allegedly".  It's unconfirmed


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious.  My second BB account (a gifted one, going on my 3rd month) just got the Salma email this afternoon.  So apparently they are STILL sending them out.


 I got the email on my main account today, too. Apparently even if we opt in, we might not get the box, and if you DON'T opt in, you might still get the box. So... it's gonna be interesting to see who actually gets them mid May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 26, 2013)

> I got the email on my main account today, too. Apparently even if we opt in, we might not get the box, and if you DON'T opt in, you might still get the box. So... it's gonna be interesting to see who actually gets them mid May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want the email! I know I treat BB good in our relationship...they just don't love us as much in return...story of our lives, eh? Probably the only time I wish I had put my age a little older....darn me for being honest! (except my income...)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 26, 2013)

Double post stupid phone!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 26, 2013)

> I have been with Birchbox 14 months and never got the 1 year anniversary code or keychain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is my 14th month and I got the keychain yesterday, but no email yet. We've talked about this before, but the month you get the keychain after you've been with them over a year is not set in stone.


----------



## inlustro (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh... and does anyone know if one can order a sub with the anniversary code?
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 26, 2013)

Wooohoo! I got the invite for the Salma Hayak extra box! So excited!!!


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh well, no SH email for me 



 I don't understand BB's logic if you can not receive the email or better yet, opt out of it and STILL receive the box 



 Why bother sending an email at all if it's going to be that wonky? Great for those that wanted the box but didn't have the chance opt in but 



 for people that didn't.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

> Ahh well, no SH email for meÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It actually makes sense to me. I think it's all about demographics. Let's say they want 500 boxes going to 30-year-old women with dry hair who live within five miles of a CVS. If only 200 people in that demographic opt in, they could just send the other 300 boxes to random people in that demo who did not opt in instead of sending more boxes out to people in another demo who did opt in.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually makes sense to me. I think it's all about demographics. Let's say they want 500 boxes going to 30-year-old women with dry hair who live within five miles of a CVS. If only 200 people in that demographic opt in, they could just send the other 300 boxes to random people in that demo who did not opt in instead of sending more boxes out to people in another demo who did opt in.


 With that logic, I won't get it even though I opted in and am 30, because I live 40 minutes away from the closest CVS.  That would suck



.  I hope you are wrong.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 26, 2013)

> With that logic, I won't get it even though I opted in and am 30, because I live 40 minutes away from the closest CVS.Â  That would suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .Â  I hope you are wrong.


 It was only an example Obviously you fit their demographic because you got the email.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 26, 2013)

I really don't think it has anything to do with proximity to a CVS, since you can order online.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think we're giving Birchbox's system too much credit! I bet it's all random. I didn't get the e-mail, but April was my first month so I'm not surprised.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> I think the code is generic, but your account is activated to accept it for a period of time, like a month? Â In other words, if BB doesn't 'switch' on the ability to take the code for your specific account it will not process your order with it. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I got my 6 months sub discount via email from BB. When I tried to place an order, it didn't go thru. I contacted BB over the phone and spoke to Sarah. Of course, she said that these promo only can be placed an order over the phone. Weird, why it works for someone and not me ? It hadn't been 6 months; they emailed me 3 weeks earlier and said the promo expires in 2 weeks. Kinda weird.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 26, 2013)

I doubt it's random. I got it for both accounts, and I'm not that lucky for it to be random!



> I think we're giving Birchbox's system too much credit! I bet it's all random. I didn't get the e-mail, but April was my first month so I'm not surprised.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually makes sense to me. I think it's all about demographics. Let's say they want 500 boxes going to 30-year-old women with dry hair who live within five miles of a CVS. If only 200 people in that demographic opt in, they could just send the other 300 boxes to random people in that demo who did not opt in instead of sending more boxes out to *people in another demo who did opt in.*


 If BB sent emails to those that didn't fit the demographic in the first place, that proves that their system is just random, you either get it or you don't, same as the other collaborated/sponsored boxes that they've done in the past. There have been people who opted in and did not receive a box as well as people who opted out or didn't receive either option who did. Based on that alone, their system must be random because why even send emails to those that don't qualify anyhow? (That's what I meant about not receiving the email and still receiving the box when there have been people who opted in and could have received it instead)

It is wonky for them to still send boxes to those who specifically opted out. Realistically, with over 300,000 subscribers, I severely doubt there would be ANY "leftover" boxes to distribute randomly but IF there were leftovers for some odd reason, then from a business stand-point it would still make sense to send to those who stayed neutral and didn't opt in or out and then to those with a slightly different demographic because not all of those products are going to be matched up 100% to those receiving a box anyhow. If someone has opted out that means they have no use for it or just plain didn't want it which means they are more likely to throw it away, gift it away or trade it, might as well send it to those who might still find a use for it or enjoy it in spite of not fitting the demographic.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Apr 26, 2013)

This looks like it is addition to a regular Birchbox.  Could be wrong but they keep mentioning it's free so it wouldn't be a monthly BB which is $10 or $110 annually.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks like it is addition to a regular Birchbox.  Could be wrong but they keep mentioning it's free so it wouldn't be a monthly BB which is $10 or $110 annually.


 It is from what I understand, just an extra treat for those that they pick. Quite wonderful and I can't wait to see what the samples look like once people start uploading pictures in a few weeks


----------



## Ladynews (Apr 26, 2013)

> I'm a little late coming to this thread, but I never received a Salma Hayek email either!


 I'm 29 on my profile and haven't received it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just finished a yearly gift sub with them and signed up for the month to month but I'm keeping my figures crossed


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been reading this thread about the Salma Hayek box.  Yes, I got the email and yes I opted in, but the latter is not the point.  If you read the what the email actually said, it is based on your beauty profile.  Now, to throw a monkey wrench into all the conspiracy theories out there that the email went to 30 somethings that live within five miles of a CVS- how many of you are honest about your age on your profile?  Hmm?  And do you really think that some Birchbox staffer is sitting there, going through the entire database of subscribers and Google mapping their shipping address to see where the closest CVS is to where they are (Ironically, there are three within spitting distance of my house)?  Now, I know the CVS theory was just an illustrative example- I caught what you were throwing down, but I am not sure others did.  

Has anyone stopped to think that maybe the email went to subscribers based on past purchases and past boxes?  Remember- they use an algorithm to determine who gets what and based on previous months' threads, there's little rhyme or reason to what we actually get despite what our profiles say (I'm almost 40- I do NOT want anything Taylor Swift related).  But clearly they do track what we get and clearly they do track what we buy.  I looked back through my purchases and my boxes and guess what?  I've received similar items and bought them too.  Maybe its just that easy.

Now, let me climb down off my soap box.....(give me a sec- torn hammie).  OK.  Now.  Has anyone found anything interesting on Instagram yet?


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been reading this thread about the Salma Hayek box.  Yes, I got the email and yes I opted in, but the latter is not the point.  If you read the what the email actually said, it is based on your beauty profile.  Now, to throw a monkey wrench into all the conspiracy theories out there that the email went to 30 somethings that live within five miles of a CVS- how many of you are honest about your age on your profile?  Hmm?  And do you really think that some Birchbox staffer is sitting there, going through the entire database of subscribers and Google mapping their shipping address to see where the closest CVS is to where they are (Ironically, there are three within spitting distance of my house)?  Now, I know the CVS theory was just an illustrative example- I caught what you were throwing down, but I am not sure others did.
> 
> ...


 Now that would make perfect sense for BB to go by your past purchases, boxes, and/or favorites which would make everything a hell of a lot more accurate, for some reason this never even crossed my mind


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 26, 2013)

Makes sense. I buy nail polish, hand soap, and bought the beauty protector hair spray once. Mostly nail polish and hand soap. So I don't really look like I'm in the market for skin care.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is from what I understand, just an extra treat for those that they pick. Quite wonderful and I can't wait to see what the samples look like once people start uploading pictures in a few weeks


Even if I don't actually get the Hayak box, I think it is a super cool thing for them to do, and I hope the trend continues. I got the email about it, which makes sense, as I am over thirty, and I regularly get a lot of skin care and anti-aging in my boxes. I think I've also told them that aging skin is one of my biggest concerns. I think beauty brands know that means I am likely to thrown down some significant cash on skin care, especially if they make me big promises. lol

If this goes well, it could mean more free sample boxes in the future for other demographics. I hope the majority of people will say something nice to the brand that is giving the boxes to BB to distribute, and not make BB regret doing it, by being a pain. (Preaching to the choir) I feel like when we focus on what is "not fair" it makes the deals worse for everyone in the long term. But maybe I am over thinking it. Maybe they only look at the sales to determine what is a success?

I am super impatient to see what kinds of things they are sampling this month in our regular boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

They stated it was due to beauty profiles. Age is on there. It makes sense to me that this is based in part on age since it's part of what they stated they're using to send out the emails, not purchases.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even if I don't actually get the Hayak box, I think it is a super cool thing for them to do, and I hope the trend continues. I got the email about it, which makes sense, as I am over thirty, and I regularly get a lot of skin care and anti-aging in my boxes. I think I've also told them that aging skin is one of my biggest concerns. I think beauty brands know that means I am likely to thrown down some significant cash on skin care, especially if they make me big promises. lol
> ...


 Well said! I think this is great of them to do and shows a bit of thanks to their subscribers. I would have loved to receive a box but I'd rather it go to someone that needs it or would find more usefulness that I would. I hope they do more of this in the future as well. I think the only "unfair" part is when they have (in the past) sent boxes to those that had opted out which means they didn't want it rather than those who had opted in or had no opinion either way. Their system/method needs to be improved greatly in that regard but who knows, they might have already improved and those slip ups might not happen again. 

Agreed! This months box was such a huge hit for me, I'm dying to see what goodies that May brings


----------



## Ladynews (Apr 26, 2013)

I have spent over 250.00 on hair care and skin care products over the past year (well mostly hair care) while subscribed to birchbox so the thought that it would be based on past purchases would be out the window for me i have my real age 29 (close enough to 30) on my profile and I have not gotten the email and I would think I would since 250.00 on hair care is a lot of money and from what I have seen her line is mostly hair care I may be wrong I didn't spend a whole lot of time looking it through but anyway may isn't here yet so I'm still hoping something pops in my email soon I'm thinking its more of a random thing though and since I'm not to lucky with "random" I'm probably out on this free extra


----------



## gemstone (Apr 26, 2013)

Just because we haven't figured out their formula for getting the email doesn't mean it is necessarily random!  Also, so far I haven't seen any under 30s get the email, and 29 is close yes, but if they are using the algorithm it won't pick it up.  It's a software system, not a person who can make that kind of judgement.

I am not fussed either way, as I have looked into it and it doesn't seem like anything I would buy.  I'm not interested in getting it, even if it is free, if it isn't something I'd like.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

> Just because we haven't figured out their formula for getting the email doesn't mean it is necessarily random! Â Also, so far I haven't seen any under 30s get the email, and 29 is close yes, but if they are using the algorithm it won't pick it up. Â It's a software system, not a person who can make that kind of judgement. I am not fussed either way, as I have looked into it and it doesn't seem like anything I would buy. Â I'm not interested in getting it, even if it is free, if it isn't something I'd like.


 I think there are additional triggers, too. A certain hair type, a certain skin type, a certain splurge item, or maybe even specific combinations of hair/skin/age/etc.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been reading this thread about the Salma Hayek box.  Yes, I got the email and yes I opted in, but the latter is not the point.  If you read the what the email actually said, it is based on your beauty profile.  Now, to throw a monkey wrench into all the conspiracy theories out there that the email went to 30 somethings that live within five miles of a CVS- how many of you are honest about your age on your profile?  Hmm?  And do you really think that some Birchbox staffer is sitting there, going through the entire database of subscribers and Google mapping their shipping address to see where the closest CVS is to where they are (Ironically, there are three within spitting distance of my house)?  Now, I know the CVS theory was just an illustrative example- I caught what you were throwing down, but I am not sure others did.
> 
> ...


 Well, the only things I've purchased from this sub are chocolate and the Balm Jovi.. Not exactly what I'd think they would be looking for (I did receive the email).



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They stated it was due to beauty profiles. Age is on there. It makes sense to me that this is based in part on age since it's part of what they stated they're using to send out the emails, not purchases.


 I have my true age on my profile in this particular sub (I lie on the other one, lol); I agree it's probably somewhat based on age.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the only things I've purchased from this sub are chocolate and the Balm Jovi.. Not exactly what I'd think they would be looking for (I did receive the email).
> 
> I have my true age on my profile in this particular sub (I lie on the other one, lol); I agree it's probably somewhat based on age.


 Lol you and I have the same purchases! Chocolate and Balm Jovi


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol you and I have the same purchases! Chocolate and Balm Jovi


 It's the important stuff, right!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 26, 2013)

I received the email. I am 30 and on the second month of a gift subscription. I have never made a purchase from the store before.


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 26, 2013)

The only thing that really annoys me about this is that if I'm not in the right demographic for the special box of anti-aging products due to my age, then I wish that they would stop filling my regular boxes with anti-aging products and give me the fun, young stuff instead. Either I'm the right age group and I should be getting these things to try or I'm not and I can stop getting anti-aging products every single month. Oh well. I'll still get the regular box this month (which will undoubtedly have some anti-aging product in it).


----------



## Ladynews (Apr 26, 2013)

> Just because we haven't figured out their formula for getting the email doesn't mean it is necessarily random! Â Also, so far I haven't seen any under 30s get the email, and 29 is close yes, but if they are using the algorithm it won't pick it up. Â It's a software system, not a person who can make that kind of judgement. I am not fussed either way, as I have looked into it and it doesn't seem like anything I would buy. Â I'm not interested in getting it, even if it is free, if it isn't something I'd like.


I'm not fussed either I think more neglected that I didn't get the choice but either way I love BB so it really doesn't matter if I do or don't get an email


----------



## gemstone (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing that really annoys me about this is that if I'm not in the right demographic for the special box of anti-aging products due to my age, then I wish that they would stop filling my regular boxes with anti-aging products and give me the fun, young stuff instead. Either I'm the right age group and I should be getting these things to try or I'm not and I can stop getting anti-aging products every single month. Oh well. I'll still get the regular box this month (which will undoubtedly have some anti-aging product in it).


 See, I don't mind the anti-aging stuff.  I know that we should start using it earlier rather than later.  Have you tried lowering the age on your profile?  I have the age set pretty low on my secondary account, and the only anti aging stuff it has gotten has been the nexxus serum (and it serves other purposes, too, so I thought it was still appropriate)/


----------



## tasertag (Apr 26, 2013)

> See, I don't mind the anti-aging stuff. Â I know that we should start using it earlier rather than later. Â Have you tried lowering the age on your profile? Â I have the age set pretty low on my secondary account, and the only anti aging stuff it has gotten has been the nexxus serum (and it serves other purposes, too, so I thought it was still appropriate)/


 I agree with you about the anti aging stuff. I'm 24 and I never considered using anti aging until is subbed with BB. I know some people in their late 20s who are already starting to get fine lines!!! The more I can delay that, the better.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you about the anti aging stuff. I'm 24 and I never considered using anti aging until is subbed with BB. I know some people in their late 20s who are already starting to get fine lines!!! The more I can delay that, the better.


 Definitely. And the earlier you get started with a good skincare regimen, the easier it is to stop or slow the aging process. I started using the Timewise line from Mary Kay when I was in my very early twenties, and it did wonders! I use other stuff now, but I always moisturize and use under eye cream at the VERY least. I think as long as you keep things hydrated, moisturized, and drink lots of water, you're doing pretty good. If you're in the sun a lot or smoke, then it's definitely a good idea to do these things.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got my 6 months sub discount via email from BB. When I tried to place an order, it didn't go thru. I contacted BB over the phone and spoke to Sarah. Of course, she said that these promo only can be placed an order over the phone. Weird, why it works for someone and not me ? It hadn't been 6 months; they emailed me 3 weeks earlier and said the promo expires in 2 weeks. Kinda weird.


  Well there goes BB's continuity!  Out the window!  Their response sounds so improvised.  Good that you got it early, but it sounds like a system error.

I suggest that if anyone do not get their code within a few weeks of your 3, 6, 9 or 12 month period, call them and ask them for manual assist.  I get the sense we are all guessing around their process 'exceptions' and trying to figure out how it does work according to all the things that didn't work.

I've never received any of my codes in the email, I've had to call them each time to place an order... 





 

I don't know, maybe they thought I made so much money that I didn't need an anniversary code?  Hey has anyone seen my diamond dusting powder?  Mica is sooooo yesterday...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 26, 2013)

> I agree with you about the anti aging stuff. I'm 24 and I never considered using anti aging until is subbed with BB. I know some people in their late 20s who are already starting to get fine lines!!! The more I can delay that, the better.


 Yes indeed, I've spoken to doctors and they said woman should start focusing on using anti-aging eye products in their early 20's! Women's bodies start aging at 18, so you've gotta nip those lines in the bud! lol


----------



## tulosai (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely. And the earlier you get started with a good skincare regimen, the easier it is to stop or slow the aging process. I started using the Timewise line from Mary Kay when I was in my very early twenties, and it did wonders! I use other stuff now, but I always moisturize and use under eye cream at the VERY least. I think as long as you keep things hydrated, moisturized, and drink lots of water, you're doing pretty good. If you're in the sun a lot or smoke, then it's definitely a good idea to do these things.


 I actually think THE BEST thing you can do is drink a lot of water.  So many women rely exclusively on anti aging products and ignore the single easiest thing you can do to REALLY benefit your skin.  Don't get me wrong, I believe in anti aging products too, 100%, but never underestimate the power of water.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 26, 2013)

Birchbox probably had absolutely nothing to do with the demographic requirements.  Likely they were approached by the company to give the boxes out to whatever demographic they specified.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually think THE BEST thing you can do is drink a lot of water.  So many women rely exclusively on anti aging products and ignore the single easiest thing you can do to REALLY benefit your skin.  Don't get me wrong, I believe in anti aging products too, 100%, but never underestimate the power of water.


Well it's a good thing that water (and unsweetened, fresh brewed tea) is usually my drink of choice. I rarely drink juices and I never have soda.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been reading this thread about the Salma Hayek box.  Yes, I got the email and yes I opted in, but the latter is not the point.  If you read the what the email actually said, it is based on your beauty profile.  Now, to throw a monkey wrench into all the conspiracy theories out there that the email went to 30 somethings that live within five miles of a CVS- how many of you are honest about your age on your profile?  Hmm?  And do you really think that some Birchbox staffer is sitting there, going through the entire database of subscribers and Google mapping their shipping address to see where the closest CVS is to where they are (Ironically, there are three within spitting distance of my house)?  Now, I know the CVS theory was just an illustrative example- I caught what you were throwing down, but I am not sure others did.
> 
> ...


 I think the past history theory is valid and very  likely but...

You realise they probably just run a database search to meet those "qualifications"? If pulling up past purchase history is easily feasible, so "people over 25 and lives in a zip code with a CVS".


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know how they choose. I'm 30. I have anti aging as a concern. I live 3 blocks from cvs. Who knows. I didn't get the email.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the past history theory is valid and very  likely but...
> 
> You realise they probably just run a database search to meet those "qualifications"? If pulling up past purchase history is easily feasible, so "people over 25 and lives in a zip code with a CVS".


 If we are truly curious and want to be numbers geeks...  we can ask MUT folks that received the SH emails their profiles and past purchases and figure out if there's any common thread.

My guess is, it's not a set range of factors but a weighted balance of maybe a dozen factors.  Purely as an example:

age:                           cvs distance:                  past purchase:                   income level

15 - 20     0%             2 - 4 miles      40%         $20 - $50      10%              $30K to $50K      55%

20 - 25     20%           5 - 15 miles    20%         $50 - $75       30%             $50K to $75K      25%






 




 
25 - 30     50%           over 15 miles   0%         $75 to $100    40%             $75K to $130K       0%

Hypothetically, If a profile scores any where between say 90% to 100% then they get the email.  

It's fun to try and figure out why, but I think it's on a sliding scale of weighted factors and we are likely to come close but not hit it on the nose.

They likely posed some filtering metrics, the metrics are being manipulated by one or two marketing analyst upon the database, who then hands the resulting list over to the CS  for emailing.

They are emailing in batches.  The highest percentage is first run, then any non-opted boxes gets offered to the next level of slightly lower scoring profiles, until their boxes run out.

There are SW that can map and correlate distance to CVS (or any other geographic factors, Sephora, Macy's, hospitals) with any other client variables that BB or Nuance wants to feed it and very intricate and particular requirements can be easily had.

The determinants for the box is probably proposed by BB, since BB is the marketing guru here and Nuance is looking to break into new demographics.  Nuance/CVS tweaks things a bit to their specification, then signs off for execution by BB, then BB takes Nuance out to dinner.





 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

Ohhhh... I really just geeked out didn't I sorry...


----------



## mwcw (Apr 26, 2013)

Pleeeeease let me fit their profile/demographics, whether it's random or not! I just want an SH box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 26, 2013)

> me neither, but I've not read about anyone younger than 30 getting it... and because I *may* have taken *a few* years off of my age on my profile, I DQ'd myself. Â  *le sigh* Ah well... I hope everyone who gets the box enjoys it thoroughly! Â


 I never got the Vichy email last year but I got the box anyway. There's still hope ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 26, 2013)

I've really been wanting to do some metrics on Birch box numbers SO BADLY. I mean, lots o dummy variables but still... I find the idea of an "algorithm" that they use but I wanna know what it looks like!



> If we are truly curious and want to be numbers geeks... Â we can ask MUT folks that received the SH emails their profiles and past purchases and figure out if there's any common thread. My guess is, it's not a set range of factors but a weighted balance of maybe a dozen factors. Â Purely as an example: age: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  cvs distance: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â past purchase: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  income level 15 - 20 Â  Â  0% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  2 - 4 miles Â  Â  Â 40% Â  Â  Â  Â  $20 - $50 Â  Â  Â 10% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â $30K to $50K Â  Â  Â 55% 20 - 25 Â  Â  20% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  5 - 15 miles Â  Â 20% Â  Â  Â  Â  $50 - $75 Â  Â  Â  30% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  $50K to $75K Â  Â  Â 25%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we are truly curious and want to be numbers geeks...  we can ask MUT folks that received the SH emails their profiles and past purchases and figure out if there's any common thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we are truly curious and want to be numbers geeks...  we can ask MUT folks that received the SH emails their profiles and past purchases and figure out if there's any common thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 27, 2013)

> If we are truly curious and want to be numbers geeks... Â we can ask MUT folks that received the SH emails their profiles and past purchases and figure out if there's any common thread. My guess is, it's not a set range of factors but a weighted balance of maybe a dozen factors. Â Purely as an example: age: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  cvs distance: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â past purchase: Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  income level 15 - 20 Â  Â  0% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  2 - 4 miles Â  Â  Â 40% Â  Â  Â  Â  $20 - $50 Â  Â  Â 10% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â $30K to $50K Â  Â  Â 55% 20 - 25 Â  Â  20% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  5 - 15 miles Â  Â 20% Â  Â  Â  Â  $50 - $75 Â  Â  Â  30% Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  $50K to $75K Â  Â  Â 25%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy potatao sacks girl! You are good lol. That made my head hurt at 8:00 this morning. If we keep you around we will truly figure this one out!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone stopped to think that maybe the email went to subscribers based on past purchases and past boxes?


 I got the email for the Salma Hayek box and have never made a purchase for items through the Birchbox site.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email for the Salma Hayek box and have never made a purchase for items through the Birchbox site.


Same is true for my second account that just got the email a couple days ago.  I did double-check my age on that one, and I made myself older on that one (40s instead of 30s).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

lmao, it's so much simpler for birchbox to just find all the users in a certain age group, not "omg lets look and see who bought this item, or someone with these boxes, or someone who lives with in a 10 mile radius of at least one CVS"

why has this been going in circles for like a week


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 27, 2013)

> lmao, it's so much simpler for birchbox to just find all the users in a certain age group, not "omg lets look and see who bought this item, or someone with these boxes, or someone who lives with in a 10 mile radius of at least one CVS" *why has this been going in circles for like a week*


 Lololololololol. Right???! +1


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao, it's so much simpler for birchbox to just find all the users in a certain age group, not "omg lets look and see who bought this item, or someone with these boxes, or someone who lives with in a 10 mile radius of at least one CVS"
> 
> why has this been going in circles for like a week


 Yep.  So far the ONLY consistent factor has been "if your profile age is under 30 you will not get the email."  




It's ok.  We've got free time.  WE WILL FIGURE IT OUT.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao, it's so much simpler for birchbox to just find all the users in a certain age group, not "omg lets look and see who bought this item, or someone with these boxes, or someone who lives with in a 10 mile radius of at least one CVS"
> 
> why has this been going in circles for like a week


 I think peeps are just curious and want to know if they might get the box or alter their profile to get one?   

With all due respect, I don't think anyone's sitting there thinking "omg lets look and see who bought this item, or someone with these boxes, or someone who lives with in a 10 mile radius of at least one CVS"   

At the corporate level of a multi-million dollar firm such as BB who might be working with mega-dollar product lines I'm sure if they are doing that at this savvy Manhattan addressed office, they'd see the frowns on their manager's faces during their next morning office meeting.  

It's actually a super fast realtime 'attribute' input in a basic database softwares such as MicroSoft Access, one of the free ones that comes with the MS suit at a work computer.  

BB most likely, has a database of all subs and attributes are broken down into a dozen items, i.e."age, skin-type, shade, income, purchasing $ etc...  and you just select the attribute for your purpose, taking 2 second each and then the resulting list will be generated within seconds. The data can be manipulated lickety-split.  It's the industry norm for data manipulation.





 




 




 

Ya know,  it's kind a like puzzle or a mind teaser that you just keep going back to when you are on a coffee break.  I mean no harm done right?

Feels like this for me and some MUT 



  but maybe for others its more like 



?   It's just a personal take on what's interesting for some and all is in good fun and healthy curiosity.





 





 




 




 




 
We can guess how they might be doing it but I don't think we'd ever know the exact metrics.  We can back into it with sufficient data.  But by then the boxes would have been sent out and folks would be on to the next flavor of the month topic.  





 

I'm in a long distance relationship and my b-friend's in the west cost so I spend more weekend evenings on the computer then I'd like and problem solving's more interesting then watching a 1 hour sit-come.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think peeps are just curious and want to know if they might get the box or alter their profile to get one?
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  So far the ONLY consistent factor has been "if your profile age is under 30 you will not get the email."
> 
> ...


 omg at that smiley hahahah. i love it any time someone digs out an obscure appropriate one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

my mom just called me up and said she got her superwoman box! she loved the color of all the makeup since it's neutrals and she's an understated type. she also got the peach macaron box and apparently thinks it's adorable so i guess i'm not stealing it 





she was really surprised at the value of all the full sized products, i also added a sample back with it that included the cupcake bath bomb + jouer lip gloss.

all in all i think it was a great way to introduce her to a bunch of nice makeup, i might gift her a birchbox account the next time a holiday rolls around, though i think buying her a limited edition box with full sized products in it was a better idea since she doesn't get many opportunities to go shopping.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my point is birchbox said it's "based on our beauty profile" so it's pretty silly to laugh at people for pondering about it being based on proximity to cvs yet think that what boxes we've received and what products we have bought make more sense. people have already confirmed that they got the email yet never bought anything on the account that got an email.our beauty profile is our beauty profile, it's the thing we filled out on our account, there isn't any deeper meaning than that. this speculation has literally been going on for 8 pages. shrug, maybe i'm just one of the few who has grown tired of coming to the may thread every time it updates and seeing some new obscure factor brought up and debated for a page straight.


 Thanks for the clarification KM!



  I was just in the shower and thinking 'oh my goodness' I hope I didn't come across in anything but a fun-jocular-saturday-morning-banter sort of way!  

If I was chatting with you in my kitchen, I'd would've said it with some laughter in my voice, turned to grab a lemon scone for you and see if you wanted Earl Gray with that or blueberry scone with coffee, whatever flavor you would have liked.  

Yeah, I came late to this so I just started reading about the speculations, so it's still fresh to me, I'll probably get tired of it too by Monday...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the clarification KM!
> 
> ...


 I still love your awesome nerd math!  And I'm inviting myself over for a blueberry scone and tea, please


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 27, 2013)

Did anyone who got the Vichy box last February also get this offer? I got the Vichy box, but haven't gotten an invite for this one.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my mom just called me up and said she got her superwoman box! she loved the color of all the makeup since it's neutrals and she's an understated type. she also got the peach macaron box and apparently thinks it's adorable so i guess i'm not stealing it
> 
> ...


 That's so sweet of you, sounds like she really loved everything.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still love your awesome nerd math!  And I'm inviting myself over for a blueberry scone and tea, please


 Thank you!  You are welcome to stop by for tea and scone anytime MM if you are in NY!!  

I think it would be really fun to meet some of the MUT members.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've really been wanting to do some metrics on
> 
> Birch box numbers SO BADLY. I mean, lots o dummy variables but still... I find the idea of an "algorithm" that they use but I wanna know what it looks like!


 Yeah, I think the concept's easy but collecting the data would be time consuming and won't be very timely by the time we unroll the results.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thanks,



that's funny!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thank you JC!  Just a little fun mental puzzle for Friday night.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy potatao sacks girl! You are good lol. That made my head hurt at 8:00 this morning. If we keep you around we will truly figure this one out!


 Oh thanks Beeyutifull!  That's soo funny I've never heard that expression before, really cute.

If there was sufficient data, we could back into their formula.  So far all we know is that it's for folks over 30, nothing about income or skin concerns.

Off the cuff, I think income might be a large factor.  Someone who's making $150,000 a year is less likely to step foot into CVS, though not impossible.  If I had choice between offering the box to someone who makes $30 to $75, $75 to $100K or over that...  I'd probably allocate 50% to the first group, 35% to the second and 15% to the third, with strong consideration to their age.  I'm not sure I'd put that much emphasize on proximity to CVS.  OP mentioned that since CVS has an online presence, its really not a obstacle to the purchasing decision.  

 Actually I'll just ask BB on Monday when I place an order it'd be a lot faster!  And see if I may whine my way into a box?  If only...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 27, 2013)

I got both.



> Did anyone who got the Vichy box last February also get this offer? I got the Vichy box, but haven't gotten an invite for this one. Â


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  You are welcome to stop by for tea and scone anytime MM if you are in NY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in Fresh Meadows, it's a little over 15 miles outside of Manhattan, about a half an hour drive but I never drive to the city, parking's killer!!  

I do go to Manhattan and the other outlaying boroughs, i.e. Staten Island, Brooklyn on assignments.  I do interpretations for pre-trial depositions (mostly juvies) and early intervention programs.  So whenever I'm within throwing distance to a Sephora I swing by and  play for half an hour, cause the subject matter's usually on the other side of fun and light.

Are you from NY originally JC?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Fresh Meadows, it's a little over 15 miles outside of Manhattan, about a half an hour drive but I never drive to the city, parking's killer!!
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I lived mostly in Woodhaven and Ozone Park and in Brooklyn right before I moved to Germany. My Dad lives in Fresh Meadows so I always go there and visit. It sounds like you have a very interesting job, I could see how you need all the pretty things in Sephora to help you unwind.


 I grew up in Woodhaven!  ... then you moved to Germany, you must have met someone special there or your job took you there?

I'm taking it in stride, this new linguist career in just starting to gel this past January.  There are vic cases that stun me for a second or two, but then I re-focus on the process at hand... and that happy place in my heart filled with lovely perfumes and pretty make-up, lip-stick, blushes... well amongst other things...

I'd love to visit Germany sometime, I was laid-over in Frankfurt for 3 hours once on my way to Spain.    

Please do give me a shout when you are heading towards the US, we might meet for a morning coffee or afternoon froyo either at the Fresh Meadows shopping plaza or Manhattan!  You too MagicalMom, I'd welcome a light-hearted chat over some coffee and a quick walk over to either the 5th Ave. Sephora or the Time Square Sephora any day.  Maybe we could visit BB HQ!

Do you receive your BB in Germany?  How does that work, do you have a PO?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I grew up in Woodhaven!  ... then you moved to Germany, you must have met someone special there or your job took you there?
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 27, 2013)

> I'm in Fresh Meadows, it's a little over 15 miles outside of Manhattan, about a half an hour drive but I never drive to the city, parking's killer!! Â  I do go to Manhattan and the other outlaying boroughs, i.e. Staten Island, Brooklyn on assignments. Â I do interpretations for pre-trial depositions (mostly juvies) and early intervention programs. Â So whenever I'm within throwing distance to a Sephora I swing by and Â play for half an hour, cause the subject matter's usually on the other side of fun and light. Are you from NY originally JC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fresh Meadows here too! Technically address wise not Fresh meadows but I'm literally 3 blocks away from "official" Fresh meadows.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 27, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 27, 2013)

Another Queens native here -- we lived in Sunnyside for a few years after I was born and one of my grandmothers lived there for so long that I moved into her apartment for a few years after college.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 27, 2013)

Just to throw my data in the ring here, I didn't get an email for the box and I'm in my forties with income over $130,000 and I have two CVS stores within five miles of my house.  I don't buy much drugstore makeup, so I'm not upset about not getting the offer and I'd turn it down if I did.  My last BB order was about $60 of Kerastase products.

I would think they'd want people who are most likely to relate to Salma and that's probably not 17 year olds.  I actually wondered if they targeted Hispanic women and women of color first since I thought her line was focused on them.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 27, 2013)

I wasn't under the impression that her line was targeting a specific race. Just women in general. Maybe I was oblivious to that though.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't under the impression that her line was targeting a specific race. Just women in general. Maybe I was oblivious to that though.


 same.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Cambria Heights* is bounded bySpringfield Boulevard and Francis Lewis Boulevard to the west, theElmont, Nassau County border on the east, Queens Village to the north, St. Albans to the west, and Montefiore Cemetery and Laureltonand Rosedale to the south.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 28, 2013)

> Cool. I remember 495 was the LIE but I can't remember what 295 was. Â I grew up on the border where the Belt Parkway ends, and Cross Island begins. Â I speak conversational Spanish and I am teaching myself Tsalagi (my tribe's language). Â Those are the characters that you see under my pic. Â They basically mean Cherokee, lol


 I'm half Cherokee as well! I was adopted when I was a baby and I had no idea what heritage I had till I was about 21. I'm half Irish and half Cherokee  I guess you could say I'm honorary Mexican since that's my family (that adopted me)! lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I grew up in Woodhaven!  ... then you moved to Germany, you must have met someone special there or your job took you there?
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm originally from Queens! Born in LIC, raised in Cambria Heights.  Random notes: I miss shopping at Century 21 in Rego Park, and at Queens Center mall, lol


 Yay another Queens girl! I miss shopping there too! A lot of times when we got home we are so busy seeing family I don't really get to shop. Don't get me wrong I love seeing family but I also love shopping.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fresh Meadows here too! Technically address wise not Fresh meadows but I'm literally 3 blocks away from "official" Fresh meadows.


 Didn't realize there were so many New Yorkers here!  We need to have a reunion lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another Queens native here -- we lived in Sunnyside for a few years after I was born and one of my grandmothers lived there for so long that I moved into her apartment for a few years after college.


 Yay Queens!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool. I remember 495 was the LIE but I can't remember what 295 was.  I grew up on the border where the Belt Parkway ends, and Cross Island begins.
> 
> I speak conversational Spanish and I am teaching myself Tsalagi (my tribe's language).  Those are the characters that you see under my pic.  They basically mean Cherokee, lol


 Oh wow that's great you are teaching yourself Tsalagi! I was wondering what those characters were lol. I am fluent in Spanish and I also speak a bit of German, French and Italian. Not conversational but enough to get around and get what I need/want.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm half Cherokee as well! I was adopted when I was a baby and I had no idea what heritage I had till I was about 21. I'm half Irish and half Cherokee  I guess you could say I'm honorary Mexican since that's my family (that adopted me)! lol


 That's an interesting background, do you speak Spanish?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's an interesting background, do you speak Spanish?


lol, you'd think so, right?! No, I don't unfortunately...and it'd be very handy since I live in Texas! My mother speaks fluent spanish but my father doesn't. I understand most of it though, and I get the general idea of what conversations are about if I listen in AND I even have a fantastic accent when I do speak it, but as far as bantering back and forth...no



I need to learn it though!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, you'd think so, right?! No, I don't unfortunately...and it'd be very handy since I live in Texas! My mother speaks fluent spanish but my father doesn't. I understand most of it though, and I get the general idea of what conversations are about if I listen in AND I even have a fantastic accent when I do speak it, but as far as bantering back and forth...no
> ...


 I'm fluent in Mandarin and English.  I speak enough Spanish to get a drink and break the ice.  I was in Mexico and asked directions with a pretty convincing accent and the two men just launched into a full conversation with me.  I had to back paddle and explain that my vocabulary is really not quite what my accent might indicate.  I'd love to learn it though, thought of spending 2 months in South America and just drink it in!!

Wouldn't it be fun to have a bunch of us meet in New York and then visit BB?  I bet they'd tickled by that idea!  We could bring them a  box of pink gourmet cup cakes, sorta like 'DC Cup Cakes' type of high-style sweets for the beauty 'sweets'!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby was stationed in Germany so I came over when we got married,  been living here for 8 years. I have been to Frankfurt a few times, I live in Stuttgart and I love it over here. I have an APO address which is almost the same as having a US mailing address that makes things easy in terms of ordering stuff online. There are still certain things I cant get until I go home or the family sends care packages but I've gotten used to it. I would love to meet you next time I am in the states! I will give you a heads up and let you know when I will be in the area. Or you can always come and visit Germany! Its funny you mention visiting BB HQ because I told the hubby I wanted to do that, he was like what you want them to hand you your BB in person lol.







 




 
My boyfriend's in the Navy and one of his buddy just arrived in AFG (Afghanistan), lets call him Steve.  Great guy, funnier then heck, his buddy that is...  I'm putting together a care package for Steve and the boyfriend actually said "Hey... you can include stuff from your stockpile of beauty samples.  He always shares his package with his teammates and there are women on his team!"  

Yay!  My beauty obsession's going to be uh... serve a purpose?  I'm actually really excited, I've *got* foils.  I don't list them, just too much details.  I grab what I need when I travel and pop a few in when I trade.  I feel so special now!!  I can share my beauty obsession!!  

Oh JC, you can get a lot of everyday stuff that you need from the PXs right?  But not the little fun luxury high-end stuff that we get?  

I'm sending lip balms (a MUT in Texas practically gave them to me as part of a trade), foils of moisturizers and other fun beauty samples.  Also sending dried goods like Quaker's yogurt  strawberry granola bars, they are so yummy!!!  Anything else?  I'm thinking eye shadow and lip gloss is probably very silly for the w-zone and/or the desert, but maybe not eye pencils?  I want to send them little viles of perfume but it is that totally silly for AFG?   Or do you think the women would find it sorta nice to have a tiny vile of perfume that maybe they can sprinkle on during R&amp;R sometime?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

The USPS discourages sending perfume overseas. If the package goes airmail, the caps can pop off the little vials. Check with your local post office before sending care packages. They will help make sure everything you want to send is packed properly so there are no accidents during shipping.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

Double Post. Darn Phone.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm fluent in Mandarin and English.  I speak enough Spanish to get a drink and break the ice.  I was in Mexico and asked directions with a pretty convincing accent and the two men just launched into a full conversation with me.  I had to back paddle and explain that my vocabulary is really not quite what my accent might indicate.  I'd love to learn it though, thought of spending 2 months in South America and just drink it in!!
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 29, 2013)

I speak fluent Spanish here. And a very convincing accent, most people ask if I am Venezuelan or Brazillian...I'm like nope. American.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 29, 2013)

hmm. i was like 4 pages behind. I am over 30 and live about 30 min away from the nearest CVS but I got an email last sunday. 

On another note- This is 12th month for me. I renew on the first and I never got a 12 month code. Maybe because I actually used the 9 mo code? Glad I used my points at 9 months in case we don't get codes during our 2nd year of subbing (which sounds like the case)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmmm ... I kept getting the stinkiest perfumes, so I changed my age on my Birchbox profile to 25. Problem solved. But no Nuance e-mail for me. I live 1/2 a block from a CVS. I looked at some Nuance hair stuff the other day, but I have a crap-ton every hair product except mousse already, and it's expensive, so I won't be buying it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note- This is 12th month for me. I renew on the first and I never got a 12 month code. Maybe because I actually used the 9 mo code? Glad I used my points at 9 months in case we don't get codes during our 2nd year of subbing (which sounds like the case)







 




 
April's my 12th month as well and was expecting a code.  

I called BB CS on that and the CS that answered said they sent out the code on the 13th month, but that they'd honor a order over the phone for the 25% off since their other CS had mistakenly emailed me to 'keep an eye out for it and that it'd be arriving next week' at the beginning of April. 

They might not be coordinated in their knowledge but they do their best to fix each other's errors and make sure we have a good customer experience.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 29, 2013)

YAYYYYYYYY I just got the Nuance e-mail!  Finally!!!!  (Age 33)


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 29, 2013)

I think its great that you guys send little care packages for those overseas. You should start a thread for people who do things like that so the rest of us have one central place where we can find people to donate to. I'm donating some extra samples to a lady here who gives her samples to her low-income students to make packages for their moms. I would love to know other ways to donate my samples to you wonderful ladies!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 29, 2013)

> YAYYYYYYYY I just got the Nuance e-mail! Â Finally!!!! Â (Age 33)


 OH!! I had given up hope! I'm 33 also, now I'm like hmmmm........


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its great that you guys send little care packages for those overseas. You should start a thread for people who do things like that so the rest of us have one central place where we can find people to donate to. I'm donating some extra samples to a lady here who gives her samples to her low-income students to make packages for their moms. I would love to know other ways to donate my samples to you wonderful ladies!


 I also would be very interested in this kind of thread for people who use leftover samples for anything something useful/productive (not that trade lists aren't productive, but you know what I mean).  There are teachers who give leftover samples to their kids for their moms on the forum too, and these are all things I would be interested in throwing some samples toward.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 29, 2013)

> YAYYYYYYYY I just got the Nuance e-mail! Â Finally!!!! Â (Age 33)


 I am also 33 and got the email around the same time as you. No email on my other account though (I'm 25 on that one lol)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, I am (finally) all caught up on the thread.  FormosaHoney, you are my kind of people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  In the interest of solving this fun little problem (I am definitely team 



):

- Dry skin type

- Skin concerns include all but stretch marks (not sure why, I have those too...and I don't really have hyperpigmentation in the normal beauty product sense of the word, just crazy ass rosacea.  But that's what my profile says so we will go with it.)

-  33

- $111,000-134,999

- One past purchase over a year ago ($35ish), other than that I'm a points person.  All makeup plus a teasing brush.  

- Live within a mile of CVS

And I can't do a quote without losing what I just typed, but I totally agree with the person who said they were frustrated about getting tons of anti-aging boxes but not being on the list for this one.  I only JUST got the email, and almost every birchbox I get is the "old lady box"...the most anti-aging focused box out of all of the ones Zadidoll posts.  I do like getting anti-aging stuff, but not in every. single. birchbox.  I am really excited to try out the Nuance though, since I eye it every time I go to CVS.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its great that you guys send little care packages for those overseas. You should start a thread for people who do things like that so the rest of us have one central place where we can find people to donate to. I'm donating some extra samples to a lady here who gives her samples to her low-income students to make packages for their moms. I would love to know other ways to donate my samples to you wonderful ladies!


 I like that idea!  We want to set it up so that it's sustainable and things are on the up and up.  There are too many charities out there that end up in very 'private' pockets.

I can set up a thread.  I was thinking the premise might be, anyone that knows of an individual or team lead that's in a conflict zone or hardship post can post a partial of their APO.  Then MUT members can step-up, PM that poster for the rest of the address.  

We'll have a rolling list of individuals that we can match-up with a interested MUT member!   

An appropriate guideline of products would be set-up, list of recommended items and not permitted items...

Maybe also a frequency guide line of something like...  any individual's name or APO should be submitted at least three months apart, to ensure that optimum samples allocations.





 

I'd really like to add battered women shelters to this list as well.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like that idea!  We want to set it up so that it's sustainable and things are on the up and up.  There are too many charities out there that end up in very 'private' pockets.
> ...


 Thanks for setting up a thread! I love the idea of donating extra samples so I'm excited to have a central face to find ways to donate. Thanks!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for setting up a thread! I love the idea of donating extra samples so I'm excited to have a central face to find ways to donate. Thanks!


Please let me know when you've set up this thread so I can get on this.... funny, b/c I just had a MUT-er ask me about my sister and if I was going to take up another collection to send to her ship!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a math nerd too.. BS in Computer Science.. WOO HOO..

I also speak close to fluent spanish.  I "fake" a mexican accent since that is where my husband is from.  I convince enough people that they actually don't realize I'm not Mexican until they ask me where I'm from and I tell them I traced back my family lineage on all 4 grandparents side and we have been in the US for over 400 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do have dark hair and dark eyes though so that might also be another reason!  I studied french for 8 years in high school where a girlfriend and I were the only ones to "fake" the accent there too.. I think that's what helped me learn spanish since I never took a day of spanish class in my life!

Still no email for me!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

Speaking of Spanish.. It made me think of Gabi in Costa Rica.  I haven't seen her around!  Anyone know anything? I'm worried!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Spanish.. It made me think of Gabi in Costa Rica.  I haven't seen her around!  Anyone know anything? I'm worried!


 You're right I haven't seen anything from her either! I hope she is OK!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right I haven't seen anything from her either! I hope she is OK!


 It looks like she last posted a little over a day ago.  She did say she was looking for a job, maybe she's out on an interview!!  





 




 




 

Costa Rica would be a great place to visit and do an immersive Spanish for 2 months!!  Hmm... who's got my winning lottery ticket ?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've really been wanting to do some metrics on
> 
> Birch box numbers SO BADLY. I mean, lots o dummy variables but still... I find the idea of an "algorithm" that they use but I wanna know what it looks like!


 Wanna know what it looks like?  here it is!  http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


----------



## klg534 (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the email for the extra Salma Hayek box next month today, so there is still hope for anyone interested in it!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  Let's DO THIS!
> 
> ...


 I laugh when I see tough~ guys wearing shirts like that too! I speak Mandarin fluently but sadly I can't read or write that much anymore, but I always have a good chuckle when I see "love" shirts.

I also speak (conversational) German and Dutch but they're also fading a little like my literacy in Mandarin since I'm immersed in English all the time at school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 29, 2013)

> > I'm fluent in Mandarin and English. Â I speak enough Spanish to get a drink and break the ice. Â I was in Mexico and asked directions with a pretty convincing accent and the two men just launched into a full conversation with me. Â I had to back paddle and explain that my vocabulary is really not quite what my accent might indicate. Â I'd love to learn it though, thought of spending 2 months in South America and just drink it in!! Wouldn't it be fun to have a bunch of us meet in New York and then visit BB? Â I bet they'd tickled by that idea! Â We could bring them a Â box of pink gourmet cup cakes, sorta like 'DC Cup Cakes' type of high-style sweets for the beauty 'sweets'!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 Wow! I can't say I've ever seen Mandarin offered at any college I've looked at. That's so cool! Some of my best friends in high school were from Beijing &amp; Hong Kong, so I know a little Mandarin &amp; Cantonese. I really miss it. I haven't really had the opportunity to use any of it since then.


----------



## Ladynews (Apr 29, 2013)

> Oh thanks Beeyutifull! Â That's soo funny I've never heard that expression before, really cute. If there was sufficient data, we could back into their formula. Â So far all we know is that it's for folks over 30, nothing about income or skin concerns. Off the cuff, I think income might be a large factor. Â Someone who's making $150,000 a year is less likely to step foot into CVS, though not impossible. Â If I had choice between offering the box to someone who makes $30 to $75, $75 to $100K or over that... Â I'd probably allocate 50% to the first group, 35% to the second and 15% to the third, with strong consideration to their age. Â I'm not sure I'd put that much emphasize on proximity to CVS. Â OP mentioned that since CVS has an online presence, its really not a obstacle to the purchasing decision. Â  Â Actually I'll just ask BB on Monday when I place an order it'd be a lot faster! Â And see if I may whine my way into a box? Â If only...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I tried that they say the company has a type in mind and they are going by the profiles so whining your way to a box is out sadly they seem to be set on their decision


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I can't say I've ever seen Mandarin offered at any college I've looked at. That's so cool! Some of my best friends in high school were from Beijing &amp; Hong Kong, so I know a little Mandarin &amp; Cantonese. I really miss it. I haven't really had the opportunity to use any of it since then.


 I love languages, going between two languages is quite a brain rush, your synapsis are lighting up like Christmas lights, I mean you do not need coffee...

You might think I'm a nutter, but sometimes two hours into a an assignment, I'd be so tired I'd slip into an auto-conduit mode... so that when the Chinese person speaks a few simple sentences in English, I'll turn to the English speaking council and relay the sentence in Mandarin.  One lawyer (handsome Jewish man with curly hair) just stared at me briefly, then busted out laughing...  

So right now I do depositions and am not in courts yet...  I've got to get a handle on that first!  





 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

I visited Argentina and I loved it there!  I want to get my Spanish up to speed sometime!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladynews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I tried that they say the company has a type in mind and they are going by the profiles so whining your way to a box is out sadly they seem to be set on their decision







 




 
Oh that is such a easy out.  If someone is curious enough to stoop to whining (no shame in that) I'd say they ARE my target consumer.  I'd give it to them. 

I bet if you took a shine to the Nuance samples you'd be converted and go out and buy out the entire line, well I've been know to do that.

They probably have a limited number of boxes so they have to create an allocation formula.  Understandable... but their formula might not be that accurate, just saying...





 

But thanks for the heads-up!  I'll save my whining for something else :&gt;...


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm so envious of all you ladies with a knack for language!  My oma was a simultaneous translator in the military courts after WWII where she met my opa (army lawyer)  They were both multilingual, but my mother, brother, and I never had the same talent.  My mom spent years in private Hebrew tutoring and barely learned the alphabet, and managed to live in Mexico and only speak Spanish after many drinks.  My genius brother barely squeaked out the Cs in Spanish for his college language requirement and I can just about muster 'I don't speak German' in German.

What is really sad is my mother was fluent in German as a child, but the my opa was afraid that her English would suffer if she continued to speak it.  They just didn't know how open kids' minds are to language before a certain age.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

This is just a random funny.. My 9 year old's allergies are bad and my husband asked what trees he is allergic to. Instead of saying Boxelder I said Birchbox! Hahaha My husband has been teasing me all night that I need to dump BB for our son's health..


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh double post lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is just a random funny.. My 9 year old's allergies are bad and my husband asked what trees he is allergic to. Instead of saying Boxelder I said Birchbox! Hahaha My husband has been teasing me all night that I need to dump BB for our son's health..


 Lol!  I just about chocked on my mid-night snack!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 30, 2013)

> > Wow! I can't say I've ever seen Mandarin offered at any college I've looked at. That's so cool! Some of my best friends in high school were from Beijing
> 
> 
> I love languages, going between two languages is quite a brain rush, your synapsis are lighting up like Christmas lights, I mean you do not need coffee... You might think I'm a nutter, but sometimes two hours into a an assignment, I'd be so tired I'd slip into an auto-conduit mode... so that when the Chinese person speaks a few simple sentences in English, I'll turn to the English speaking council and relay the sentence in Mandarin. Â One lawyer (handsome Jewish man with curly hair) just stared at me briefly, then busted out laughing... Â  So right now I do depositions and am not in courts yet... Â I've got to get a handle on that first! Â
> ...


 Are you a court translator? Good luck with the Spanish. I tried learning Spanish, but failed miserably. I just can't do the accent. I can usually understand it fine, but I can't speak it well at all. My brain defaults to French. When I'm really tired, I start thinking in French. My friends find it quite amusing.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 30, 2013)

> I'm so envious of all you ladies with a knack for language! Â My oma was a simultaneous translator in the military courts after WWII where she met my opa (army lawyer) Â They were both multilingual, but my mother, brother, and I never had the same talent. Â My mom spent years in private Hebrew tutoring and barely learned the alphabet, and managed to live in Mexico and only speak Spanish after many drinks. Â My genius brother barely squeaked out the Cs in Spanish for his college language requirement and I can just about muster 'I don't speak German' in German. What is really sad is my mother was fluent in German as a child, but the my opa was afraid that her English would suffer if she continued to speak it. Â They just didn't know how open kids' minds are to language before a certain age.


 Did your mother's family immigrate to the US? My dad's family immigrated to the US at the end of WWII. They didn't speak a word of English, so my dad's patents had them speak English as often as possible. I don't know if my dad could ever speak Hungarian (he's horrible at languages), but he can still understand it. His siblings are multi-lingual though. It's amazing how open to languages kids' brains are. When I was little, my parents had European au pairs take care of me. I can still understand a decent amount of Portuguese, German &amp; Italian, in addition to Spanish (from the housekeepers - they would let me answer them in English, so I never got the speaking part down), French, Mandarin, &amp; Cantonese. At my kids's school, they have signs on everything in English &amp; Spanish. It's awesome. My kids are only 3 &amp; 5, but they do know a few words in Spanish. Like most things, the earlier you start learning a language, the easier it is to learn. Little kids don't over think things as much as older kids, teenagers, or adults do &amp;, if you start early enough, it'll become second nature to them. Hell, I placed out of college-level French just by using the French I was exposed to as a child.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 30, 2013)

> I am a math nerd too.. BS in Computer Science.. WOO HOO.. I also speak close to fluent spanish.Â  I "fake" a mexican accent since that is where my husband is from.Â  I convince enough people that they actually don't realize I'm not Mexican until they ask me where I'm from and I tell them I traced back my family lineage on all 4 grandparents side and we have been in the US for over 400 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I do have dark hair and dark eyes though so that might also be another reason!Â  I studied french for 8 years in high school where a girlfriend and I were the only ones to "fake" the accent there too.. I think that's what helped me learn spanish since I never took a day of spanish class in my life! Still no email for me! Â


 I'm just catching up on the thread -- I'm near-fluent in Spanish (i sometimes dream in Spanish!) and I can fully understand Tagalog but I get gun shy and freeze up when asked to speak. My elementary school in California was mostly made up of first generation or second generation (right? Parents not born here but kids were? I always get confused, sorry MUT!) Mexican, Vietnamese, and Filipino. I am Filipino and I definitely feel like I look like it but when outside of CA, people have asked me where I'm "originally from" in Mexico especially if they speak Spanish. I can believe its the end of April! Boxes are SO SOOOON!!!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your mother's family immigrate to the US? My dad's family immigrated to the US at the end of WWII. They didn't speak a word of English, so my dad's patents had them speak English as often as possible. I don't know if my dad could ever speak Hungarian (he's horrible at languages), but he can still understand it. His siblings are multi-lingual though. It's amazing how open to languages kids' brains are. When I was little, my parents had European au pairs take care of me. I can still understand a decent amount of Portuguese, German &amp; Italian, in addition to Spanish (from the housekeepers - they would let me answer them in English, so I never got the speaking part down), French, Mandarin, &amp; Cantonese. At my kids's school, they have signs on everything in English &amp; Spanish. It's awesome. My kids are only 3 &amp; 5, but they do know a few words in Spanish. Like most things, the earlier you start learning a language, the easier it is to learn. Little kids don't over think things as much as older kids, teenagers, or adults do &amp;, if you start early enough, it'll become second nature to them. Hell, I placed out of college-level French just by using the French I was exposed to as a child.


 Well, her Dad's family immigrated from Russia in 1909, he was born in 1910 (he had her in his 40's)  Her mother was German but was working for the UK after the war (we never did figure it all out) so they were married in England and he brought her back here, so she was an adult. My mother was born here but my oma moved her to Germany for a few years when she was young.  I think my grandfather's attitude might have something to do with the attitudes towards speaking English with an accent he encountered growing up in a Jewish ghetto in NYC.  A lot of people still have the same attitude, so I guess not much has changed in a 100 years.

On topic, my oma is the person who got me addicted to makeup from a very young age.  I wonder sometimes about all these new anti-aging things.  Her skin was smooth and buttery and all she did was wipe her makeup off with cold cream.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm nearly fluent in French, but my skills are waining every day that I don't speak it. I started taking classes when I was 12, ended up majoring in college, and then moved there to work for a bit. I'm going back in a few weeks (Marseille and Paris) and I'm a little scared that I'm not going to understand people or not be able to say what I'm thinking; it's been a while since I've had to speak to anyone in French! Guess it's time to fire up Netflix and watch some French films  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Spanish.. It made me think of Gabi in Costa Rica.  I haven't seen her around!  Anyone know anything? I'm worried!


I was just thinking the same thing this morning. Hmmmm....


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the email I received. Would rather get the extra box, as I'm sure they'll send out more than 3 boxes!


 I just found out about the email, and I didn't get it on either account, I did get the favorites email, but since my computer won't charge and I can't do anything that involves tabs on my phone on facebook, I'm out of both. I wonder why some got it and some didn't, I LOVE beauty products! kinda disappointed.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 30, 2013)

Love the discussion of languages - I like learning new languages.  When I moved to Belize 10 years ago I thought I'd pick up Spanish pretty fast, until I realized that the village we moved into had hardly any Spanish speakers, it having been British Honduras before - English is the official language.  But Belizean Kriol is what everyone speaks at home and it is awesome - sort of an islandy, fun version of English, similar to a Jamaican patois.  I understand Belizean Kriol 100% and can speak about 50%, mostly due to working on my accent and wording and being a bit bashful because it sounds soooo funny to hear an American speak it, everyone smiles and laughs.  I'm also an American Sign Language interpreter which I really, really enjoy.  My Spanish has improved - we spent time in Mexico and where we live now almost everyone speaks English, Spanish and Kriol so I can practice as much as I want to.  We stayed with a family in Mexico that spoke not one word of English and I found out that my Spanish is better than I thought, although it drives me crazy that my grammar and writing is probably terrible, I really need to do some more book work.  I studied Mandarin and would say I know about 5%, it really is one of those languages that you lose if you don't use.  I thought I knew a little bit of French from college until recently when I spent two months in Paris, my Spanish has ruined my French accent, slaughtered it.  And now I keep saying "Merci, merci" to people here.  It's hard to keep languages straight!  So I'd say I know English, Kriol, and American Sign Language and have a decent head start on Spanish.  I love, love, love dreaming in another language, it's magical.

Can't believe people are still getting extra box emails . . . I'll have to check my other accounts, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't get it either


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the discussion of languages - I like learning new languages.  When I moved to Belize 10 years ago I thought I'd pick up Spanish pretty fast, until I realized that the village we moved into had hardly any Spanish speakers, it having been British Honduras before - English is the official language.  But Belizean Kriol is what everyone speaks at home and it is awesome - sort of an islandy, fun version of English, similar to a Jamaican patois.  I understand Belizean Kriol 100% and can speak about 50%, mostly due to working on my accent and wording and being a bit bashful because it sounds soooo funny to hear an American speak it, everyone smiles and laughs.  I'm also an American Sign Language interpreter which I really, really enjoy.  My Spanish has improved - we spent time in Mexico and where we live now almost everyone speaks English, Spanish and Kriol so I can practice as much as I want to.  We stayed with a family in Mexico that spoke not one word of English and I found out that my Spanish is better than I thought, although it drives me crazy that my grammar and writing is probably terrible, I really need to do some more book work.  I studied Mandarin and would say I know about 5%, it really is one of those languages that you lose if you don't use.  I thought I knew a little bit of French from college until recently when I spent two months in Paris, my Spanish has ruined my French accent, slaughtered it.  And now I keep saying "Merci, merci" to people here.  It's hard to keep languages straight!  So I'd say I know English, Kriol, and American Sign Language and have a decent head start on Spanish.  I love, love, love dreaming in another language, it's magical.
> 
> Can't believe people are still getting extra box emails . . . I'll have to check my other accounts, thanks for the heads u


 That is soooo cool that you know sign-language and speak Belizean Kriol, I don't know anybody that knows those skill-sets individually more less together!!    I'd bet it'd be pretty awesome to have you do sign-language while speaking Belizean Kriol like for a foreign dignitary, say Greece visiting on official business, looking for a loan.

I love reading this forum, it's really fun!  We go everywhere with our chats, but we keep it interesting and positive.  

How do you use your sign language at work?  I do depositions, witness preps and early intervention cases with my Mandarin at this point.  I love my beauty products, BB, GB, ipsy, it keeps me grounded!!!  Am I insane?!!?!?

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Are you a court translator?

Good luck with the Spanish. I tried learning Spanish, but failed miserably. I just can't do the accent. I can usually understand it fine, but I can't speak it well at all. My brain defaults to French. When I'm really tired, I start thinking in French. My friends find it quite amusing.

I'm not yet, but  I hope to be...  right now I work with all matters outside of the court in the offices of DA and Corporate Council.  I didn't plan on it, I just needed to make money while I was looking for a 'real job' similar to what I was doing in SF, something that follows my education.  However, I find this work to be much more rewarding and stimulating, I don't think I'm going to go back to corporate world anymore!
 
From reading this board, we've got a pretty unusual group of people here with strong and vivacious reach into other languages, culture and international travel, above the nation's stats.

Statistically only 35% of Americans have passports, the article puts it:  

"...this also means that about 3 out of every 5 Americans canâ€™t even fly to Canada, let alone travel to anywhere else in the world."

Just an observation, patting ourselves on the back and being a little smug...  You know it's the middle of the week, not yet hump day and the weekends still far enough away, can't drink because tomorrow's a 'school' day so I'm resorting to... patting ourselves on the back....  I'm sure if we started chatting about music or art we'd find talented pianists, sculpters, graphic designers and bass guitarists amongst us.  It kind a makes sense, we are creative with many things, language for one...  and OUR FACES, NAILS and the way WE SMELL!!! 

Back to beauty... I was just over at Glossybox and we are getting this for May...  not at excited, the one went out via BB in January is still hanging around untouched.   

 


​


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow!  I got that in my January or February Birchbox and have not used it, let alone knew it cost that much!  

I also got my 13 month keychain today.  Was super confused as I started with BB in January 2012.  However we broke up for October 12, November 12 and December 12 only to get back together for January, February, March and April so 9+4=13.  Not sure what to do with it, but appreciative none the less.



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  I got that in my January or February Birchbox and have not used it, let alone knew it cost that much!
> 
> I also got my 13 month keychain today.  Was super confused as I started with BB in January 2012.  However we broke up for October 12, November 12 and December 12 only to get back together for January, February, March and April so 9+4=13.  Not sure what to do with it, but appreciative none the less.


 Our mail must get to know each other pretty well because my 13th month keychain and GB arrived today, too lol!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha I know right?  First GB, now BB!  It was a good mail day at our houses!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our mail must get to know each other pretty well because my 13th month keychain and GB arrived today, too lol!


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I could speak another language but I started too late in life. I took 3 years of French in high school and 2 years in college and the most I could do is order a coke. My mom's parents were bilingual. They spoke Cajun French and English but were ridiculed and look down upon that they were too ashamed to teach their children Cajun French. Such a shame that an important part of my heritage I'll never know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I could speak another language but I started too late in life. I took 3 years of French in high school and 2 years in college and the most I could do is order a coke. My mom's parents were bilingual. They spoke Cajun French and English but were ridiculed and look down upon that they were too ashamed to teach their children Cajun French. Such a shame that an important part of my heritage I'll never know.


 French is a beautiful language! I took two semesters in college but there was something about the pronunciation that I just couldn't handle, so I gave up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had stuck with it for longer, practice always makes perfect, but alas I was young, lazy and stupid.

I'm bilingual myself, born and raised in Moscow, Russia I lived there most of my life until only 1.5 years ago when I moved to the US. I've been learning English since high school and all the way through college, and even got a secondary Associate's degree in it, so I got pretty proficient in it and didn't experience a language barrier when I moved. 

My parents both speak Russian and German fluently, and a little English as well, enough to get around and have a short simple conversation about the weather or the restaurant menus. English is the universal language to use when you're travelling around the world, so being the seasoned travelers they are, they decided to learn it using Rosetta Stone program. I think they both did a great job learning a new language at their age (late 50s), because I don't know a lot of people who would do that. I hope some day I'll make them as proud as they make me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I could speak another language but I started too late in life. I took 3 years of French in high school and 2 years in college and the most I could do is order a coke. My mom's parents were bilingual. They spoke Cajun French and English but were ridiculed and look down upon that they were too ashamed to teach their children Cajun French. Such a shame that an important part of my heritage I'll never know.


Question....does knowing ballet vocabulary count as knowing French? lol Because then, yes, I could say I know some French. I probably could pick it up pretty quickly since I'm well versed in ballet vocabulary! Plus, it's so similar to Spanish...I feel like if I learn one, then I could easily learn the other. I just need to get serious about learning one!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Question....does knowing ballet vocabulary count as knowing French? lol Because then, yes, I could say I know some French. I probably could pick it up pretty quickly since I'm well versed in ballet vocabulary! Plus, it's so similar to Spanish...I feel like if I learn one, then I could easily learn the other. I just need to get serious about learning one!


 French and Spanish? They aren't as similar. Im trilingual, (Spanish, English and my first language was Portuguese) Spanish and Portuguese are very similar. But there are still many differences. I tried learning French and it was a complete disaster. But then again, it depends on which dialect of Spanish you are referring to.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 1, 2013)

> French and Spanish? They aren't as similar. Im trilingual, (Spanish, English and my first language was Portuguese) Spanish and Portuguese are very similar. But there are still many differences. I tried learning French and it was a complete disaster. But then again, it depends on which dialect of Spanish you are referring to.


 I agree. I grew up bilingual (Spanish &amp; English) and I tried learning French and it did not stick with me and I did not find it similar to Spanish at all. Italian is very similar to Spanish and so is Portuguese.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French and Spanish? They aren't as similar. Im trilingual, (Spanish, English and my first language was Portuguese) Spanish and Portuguese are very similar. But there are still many differences. I tried learning French and it was a complete disaster. But then again, it depends on which dialect of Spanish you are referring to.


Mexican Spanish. My adopted family's heritage is from Mexico...I'm not sure where, but I hear so many words that are so similar! See I have a hard time linking Portuguese and Spanish. I do hear some similarities, but no where near as much as Spanish and French.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 1, 2013)

> Mexican Spanish. My adopted family's heritage is from Mexico...I'm not sure where, but I hear so many words that are so similar! See I have a hard time linking Portuguese and Spanish. I do hear some similarities, but no where near as much as Spanish and French.


 I do not know everything there is to know about either language, but because I took Spanish first...French class was a breeze for me in high school. In my mind there are definite similarities, so I understand where you're coming from! And sometimes even in between English and Spanish I can see it.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

> Mexican Spanish. My adopted family's heritage is from Mexico...I'm not sure where, but I hear so many words that are so similar! See I have a hard time linking Portuguese and Spanish. I do hear some similarities, but no where near as much as Spanish and French.





> I do not know everything there is to know about either language, but because I took Spanish first...French class was a breeze for me in high school. In my mind there are definite similarities, so I understand where you're coming from! And sometimes even in between English and Spanish I can see it.


 French, Spanish, Italian, and Portuguese are based on Latin, which is why they're similar. English is a lingual hodgepodge with heavy Greek and Latin influences (if I recall the linguistics classes I took two decades ago correctly). I had a few years of Spanish behind me when I tried to take French in college, and I kept doing my papers in Spanish because Spanish was so ingrained that I couldn't adjust and do it in French. I dropped French after one quarter because it was clear that Spanish would be an easier class for me to succeed in. (Of course, now I've all but forgotten Spanish, but I did do very well in the classes, and that was the important thing at the time.)


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the discussion of languages - I like learning new languages.  When I moved to Belize 10 years ago I thought I'd pick up Spanish pretty fast, until I realized that the village we moved into had hardly any Spanish speakers, it having been British Honduras before - English is the official language.  But Belizean Kriol is what everyone speaks at home and it is awesome - sort of an islandy, fun version of English, similar to a Jamaican patois.  I understand Belizean Kriol 100% and can speak about 50%, mostly due to working on my accent and wording and being a bit bashful because it sounds soooo funny to hear an American speak it, everyone smiles and laughs.  I'm also an American Sign Language interpreter which I really, really enjoy.  My Spanish has improved - we spent time in Mexico and where we live now almost everyone speaks English, Spanish and Kriol so I can practice as much as I want to.  We stayed with a family in Mexico that spoke not one word of English and I found out that my Spanish is better than I thought, although it drives me crazy that my grammar and writing is probably terrible, I really need to do some more book work.  I studied Mandarin and would say I know about 5%, it really is one of those languages that you lose if you don't use.  I thought I knew a little bit of French from college until recently when I spent two months in Paris, my Spanish has ruined my French accent, slaughtered it.  And now I keep saying "Merci, merci" to people here.  It's hard to keep languages straight!  So I'd say I know English, Kriol, and American Sign Language and have a decent head start on Spanish.  I love, love, love dreaming in another language, it's magical.
> 
> Can't believe people are still getting extra box emails . . . I'll have to check my other accounts, thanks for the heads up.


 Sign Language Interpreter? I'm sorry to ask, for what services? Court? Private or what? I'm classified as 'deaf' as being below 75 decibel profoundly deaf but I speak and don't use sign language. I wear Cochlear implant which I had it implanted about 6 years ago. I had a job where I worked with people and was having difficulty understanding them, went to the dr., he said that I've lost more hearing due to the loudness of hearing aids over the years so I basically went from 75 decibel profoundly deaf to 125 decibels in both ears. Fortunately, the audiologist said that I've been very fortunate and lucky enough to have the ability and training to use listening skills by wearing both hearing aids 24/7 (I love it) that I was able to bounce back very quickly to relearn/retrain my brain from Cochlear Implant. In fact, Cochlear Implant produces sounds softer, clearer, and natural than hearing aids.

I know Cochlear implant is not for everyone. I don't recommend it for someone who have NEVER worn hearing aids, NEVER HAD any listening skills will NOT benefit from CI. Yes, I do have the 'deaf' accent but intelligible enough for anyone who has an awesome listening skills. Sadly, people aren't good listeners; tend to feel overwhelmed by themselves first and not to try to listen that I'm always ended up taking over the conversation to be responsible by asking them,"Slow down, relax your ears, listen as the way you would listen to the music; you'll be fine." It always works wonders for me. I learned Spanish and French (was taught French at young age because my mom always gave me many catch phrases in French). I've been to Europe and I agree with most of members have said similarities between Spanish/Italian, Spanish is somewhat easy to read/understand especially coming from a deaf person


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French is a beautiful language! I took two semesters in college but there was something about the pronunciation that I just couldn't handle, so I gave up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had stuck with it for longer, practice always makes perfect, but alas I was young, lazy and stupid.
> 
> ...


 I am also bilingual, since I was born and raised in Greece (moved here 3.5 years ago for studies and even got my bachelor's degree here), so I know Greek and English fluently! So I can totally relate to moving to a different country, with a different language on the other side of the earth (although I moved here alone, without my family)! Did your English improve when you moved here?

I also know a little Spanish and French (I even attended a summer school in Lyon, France a few years ago), but I cannot speak them fluently... it's funny that even though I have taken many French classes, somehow I know Spanish much better just from watching Spanish soap operas on the TV when I was a kid!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I should try the Rosetta Stone program my self!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> French, Spanish, Italian, and Portuguese are based on Latin, which is why they're similar. English is a lingual hodgepodge with heavy Greek and Latin influences (if I recall the linguistics classes I took two decades ago correctly). I had a few years of Spanish behind me when I tried to take French in college, and I kept doing my papers in Spanish because Spanish was so ingrained that I couldn't adjust and do it in French. I dropped French after one quarter because it was clear that Spanish would be an easier class for me to succeed in. (Of course, now I've all but forgotten Spanish, but I did do very well in the classes, and that was the important thing at the time.)


 Oh I wish English had Greek influences (that would make learning English much easier for me-a Greek myself)... I always found it unfair that Greek is sooo much different than any other language out there. The vocabulary is just 100% different, so you have to start from scratch!

French, Spanish, Portuguese and Italian all have latin roots though (even though the accent is different), so it's much easier to learn one of them if you know the other!! I remember in a summer school in Lyon I was put in the beginner's French class with a bunch of other students from all over the world that were at my French level, and the ones from Mexico already knew most of the words (even though we had the same grammar knowledge and speaking ability) because their vocabulary was similar to the French one!


----------



## wadedl (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our mail must get to know each other pretty well because my 13th month keychain and GB arrived today, too lol!


 I got my Keychain yesterday too! 

I learned to speak Spanish first and according to my parents I did not know much English when I started kindergarten, just what I knew from T.V. Now when I speak with someone in Spanish they are so surprised that I don't have an accent in either language. Most people don't know I speak spanish until I speak it in front of them for some reason.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 1, 2013)

In most universities, they pair French and Italian and then Spanish and Portuguese; I don't speak anything beyond French and English (ok, little tiny phrases in Spanish and Italian), but I believe that they pair them like that because they are supposed to be most similar with the language with which they are paired. Obviously, there are vast differences, because it's language, but if you know French, it's "supposed" to be easier to learn Italian and vice versa. This is what they explained to me in college when I was thinking of picking up a third language.


----------



## SamAsh (May 1, 2013)

YOU GUUUUYYYS - Happy May 1st! let the videos and spoilers begin. It's my birthday month, so this one better be good.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Spanish.. It made me think of Gabi in Costa Rica.  I haven't seen her around!  Anyone know anything? I'm worried!


 I was thinking the same, hope all is well with her.


----------



## hiheather (May 1, 2013)

I totally forgot it was the first. Oops. Come on spoiler video!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is just a random funny.. My 9 year old's allergies are bad and my husband asked what trees he is allergic to. Instead of saying Boxelder I said Birchbox! Hahaha My husband has been teasing me all night that I need to dump BB for our son's health..


 Lol you have BB brain.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so envious of all you ladies with a knack for language!  My oma was a simultaneous translator in the military courts after WWII where she met my opa (army lawyer)  They were both multilingual, but my mother, brother, and I never had the same talent.  My mom spent years in private Hebrew tutoring and barely learned the alphabet, and managed to live in Mexico and only speak Spanish after many drinks.  My genius brother barely squeaked out the Cs in Spanish for his college language requirement and I can just about muster 'I don't speak German' in German.
> ...


----------



## OiiO (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am also bilingual, since I was born and raised in Greece (moved here 3.5 years ago for studies and even got my bachelor's degree here), so I know Greek and English fluently! So I can totally relate to moving to a different country, with a different language on the other side of the earth (although I moved here alone, without my family)! Did your English improve when you moved here?
> ...


 Never been to Greece, but always wanted to! 

Yes my English has improved a lot, and I even picked up some slang. Not that it's a good thing, but for me when somebody can use slang phrases in a different language it's usually a sign that they're very comfortable speaking that language. Do you see dreams in Greek or English? I feel like these days most of my dreams are in English, but my random daily thoughts are half Russian half English.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am a math nerd too.. BS in Computer Science.. WOO HOO..
> ...


----------



## guenivere (May 1, 2013)

No Nuance email for me. I'm 34, live within 1 or 2 miles of at least 4 CVSs that I can think of off the top of my head. Kind of bummed.  I've purchased 5 things from BB over the most recent months, so I dunno what it takes to get in on the Nuance offer.

Also, I got my BB keychain (fugly, but free, so whatever). They said "happy 13 months!" altho for me it's 15 months and I had to ask for my discount code because somehow I got skipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the 25% off can be combined with points - I've been saving up to buy that Chanticaille mascara. I probably butchered that brand name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the discussion of languages - I like learning new languages.  When I moved to Belize 10 years ago I thought I'd pick up Spanish pretty fast, until I realized that the village we moved into had hardly any Spanish speakers, it having been British Honduras before - English is the official language.  But Belizean Kriol is what everyone speaks at home and it is awesome - sort of an islandy, fun version of English, similar to a Jamaican patois.  I understand Belizean Kriol 100% and can speak about 50%, mostly due to working on my accent and wording and being a bit bashful because it sounds soooo funny to hear an American speak it, everyone smiles and laughs.  I'm also an American Sign Language interpreter which I really, really enjoy.  My Spanish has improved - we spent time in Mexico and where we live now almost everyone speaks English, Spanish and Kriol so I can practice as much as I want to.  We stayed with a family in Mexico that spoke not one word of English and I found out that my Spanish is better than I thought, although it drives me crazy that my grammar and writing is probably terrible, I really need to do some more book work.  I studied Mandarin and would say I know about 5%, it really is one of those languages that you lose if you don't use.  I thought I knew a little bit of French from college until recently when I spent two months in Paris, my Spanish has ruined my French accent, slaughtered it.  And now I keep saying "Merci, merci" to people here.  It's hard to keep languages straight!  So I'd say I know English, Kriol, and American Sign Language and have a decent head start on Spanish.  I love, love, love dreaming in another language, it's magical.
> 
> Can't believe people are still getting extra box emails . . . I'll have to check my other accounts, thanks for the heads up.


 I love dreaming in another language too, I have so many German dreams a lot of them I have no idea what i'm saying lol.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I could speak another language but I started too late in life. I took 3 years of French in high school and 2 years in college and the most I could do is order a coke. My mom's parents were bilingual. They spoke Cajun French and English but were ridiculed and look down upon that they were too ashamed to teach their children Cajun French. Such a shame that an important part of my heritage I'll never know.
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

i just checked their FB and they posted in a comment that theyll be posting some spoilers soon! 

so hopefully today. 

ipsy is already on the ball and posted 2 spoilers already. and glossybox posted one spoiler for the may box already too.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I could speak another language but I started too late in life. I took 3 years of French in high school and 2 years in college and the most I could do is order a coke. My mom's parents were bilingual. They spoke Cajun French and English but were ridiculed and look down upon that they were too ashamed to teach their children Cajun French. Such a shame that an important part of my heritage I'll never know.
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 1, 2013)

Urgh I just want May spoilers already.  I don't follow them too much (don't try to figure out what I might be getting) but it's still exciting.  I loved last May (Gossip Girl box)--though the only thing that irked me was that we couldn't review the Birchbox card they sent as an extra (cause my box had 4 products so I felt like I got ripped off in the points department)...but I loved my box and the theme.  I know people witch about perfume samples, and I get it if you don't wear perfume, but I do and I got the bvulgari omnia crystalline in last May's box and I have since purchased it twice (ran out cause I loved it so much) so I am looking forward to this months box!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally forgot it was the first. Oops. Come on spoiler video!






 I haven't gotten my April box but I am so ready for May!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 1, 2013)

This thread is really interesting because we get to learn things about other people and grow as a community. At the same time though, I keep getting excited about May Birchbox spoilers, see that there a bunch of new responses, and none of them are about Birchbox haha. I'm still glad I get to read about different people's experiences with language etc, but I do wish it had its own thread and not the May Birchbox one, not to mention I will never be able to remember which thread this stuff was in if I want to reference it later.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread is really interesting because we get to learn things about other people and grow as a community. At the same time though, I keep getting excited about May Birchbox spoilers, see that there a bunch of new responses, and none of them are about Birchbox haha. I'm still glad I get to read about different people's experiences with language etc, but I do wish it had its own thread and not the May Birchbox one, not to mention I will never be able to remember which thread this stuff was in if I want to reference it later.


 I agree the language convo completely over took this thread is so interesting to learn about others though.


----------



## OiiO (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree the language convo completely over took this thread is so interesting to learn about others though.


 I'm surprised the mods aren't interfering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised the mods aren't interfering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am too!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## aricukier (May 1, 2013)

Can you still get points for reviewing a product after the month is over? I never got around to some of the stuff in my box.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 1, 2013)

> Can you still get points for reviewing a product after the month is over? I never got around to some of the stuff in my box.


 I believe you can review them before they update the box page to the next month's box. So you have until the 10th.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 1, 2013)

I like to think of the chit chat as all of us ladies sitting patiently in a waiting room making small talk before the floodgates open.  Just something to pass the time...


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like to think of the chit chat as all of us ladies sitting patiently in a waiting room making small talk before the floodgates open.  Just something to pass the time...


 That is a great way to describe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you still get points for reviewing a product after the month is over? I never got around to some of the stuff in my box.


 Yes, you can email them and they can manually add the points.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (May 1, 2013)

It is my birthday month as well!!! Hoping for a great box!!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 



Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* 



Love the discussion of languages - I like learning new languages.  When I moved to Belize 10 years ago I thought I'd pick up Spanish pretty fast, until I realized that the village we moved into had hardly any Spanish speakers, it having been British Honduras before - English is the official language.  But Belizean Kriol is what everyone speaks at home and it is awesome - sort of an islandy, fun version of English, similar to a Jamaican patois.  I understand Belizean Kriol 100% and can speak about 50%, mostly due to working on my accent and wording and being a bit bashful because it sounds soooo funny to hear an American speak it, everyone smiles and laughs.  I'm also an American Sign Language interpreter which I really, really enjoy.  My Spanish has improved - we spent time in Mexico and where we live now almost everyone speaks English, Spanish and Kriol so I can practice as much as I want to.  We stayed with a family in Mexico that spoke not one word of English and I found out that my Spanish is better than I thought, although it drives me crazy that my grammar and writing is probably terrible, I really need to do some more book work.  I studied Mandarin and would say I know about 5%, it really is one of those languages that you lose if you don't use.  I thought I knew a little bit of French from college until recently when I spent two months in Paris, my Spanish has ruined my French accent, slaughtered it.  And now I keep saying "Merci, merci" to people here.  It's hard to keep languages straight!  So I'd say I know English, Kriol, and American Sign Language and have a decent head start on Spanish.  I love, love, love dreaming in another language, it's magical.

Can't believe people are still getting extra box emails . . . I'll have to check my other accounts, thanks for the heads up.
Sign Language Interpreter? I'm sorry to ask, for what services? Court? Private or what? I'm classified as 'deaf' as being below 75 decibel profoundly deaf but I speak and don't use sign language. I wear Cochlear implant which I had it implanted about 6 years ago. I had a job where I worked with people and was having difficulty understanding them, went to the dr., he said that I've lost more hearing due to the loudness of hearing aids over the years so I basically went from 75 decibel profoundly deaf to 125 decibels in both ears. Fortunately, the audiologist said that I've been very fortunate and lucky enough to have the ability and training to use listening skills by wearing both hearing aids 24/7 (I love it) that I was able to bounce back very quickly to relearn/retrain my brain from Cochlear Implant. In fact, Cochlear Implant produces sounds softer, clearer, and natural than hearing aids.

I know Cochlear implant is not for everyone. I don't recommend it for someone who have NEVER worn hearing aids, NEVER HAD any listening skills will NOT benefit from CI. Yes, I do have the 'deaf' accent but intelligible enough for anyone who has an awesome listening skills. Sadly, people aren't good listeners; tend to feel overwhelmed by themselves first and not to try to listen that I'm always ended up taking over the conversation to be responsible by asking them,"Slow down, relax your ears, listen as the way you would listen to the music; you'll be fine." It always works wonders for me. I learned Spanish and French (was taught French at young age because my mom always gave me many catch phrases in French). I've been to Europe and I agree with most of members have said similarities between Spanish/Italian, Spanish is somewhat easy to read/understand especially coming from a deaf person  

Its amazing all that you have overcome, I am glad the Cochlear implant worked well for you. Unfortunately they are difficult people everywhere.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is my birthday month as well!!! Hoping for a great box!!!!


 Hope you get a good box this month!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 1, 2013)

A little OT, but still Birchbox related. I just placed an order a few days ago and apparently my pick two sample pack wasn't available anymore. Not only did Birchbox "refund" me for it, they also gave me 100 points for the issue. I just went from having 22 points to having 195... I'll allow it. It was really nice of them considering the fact that it was just a freebie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its easier to learn a language when you are surrounded by people who speak the language. I loved watching Spanish soap operas with my grandma when I was little. Every once in a while I go back to watching them to keep my Spanish fresh since I mostly speak English I don't want to loose the Spanish I know. Maybe you should go back to watching soap operas I know a lot of people that have learned Spanish that way.


 I remember watching the soap opera "angela" in spanish class in high school. We were all really into, except for one mystery student who complained to their parents, who complained to the administration, and we never were alowed to watch it again. It still bothers me I don't know what happened!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little OT, but still Birchbox related. I just placed an order a few days ago and apparently my pick two sample pack wasn't available anymore. Not only did Birchbox "refund" me for it, they also gave me 100 points for the issue. I just went from having 22 points to having 195... I'll allow it. It was really nice of them considering the fact that it was just a freebie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's really nice of them!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never been to Greece, but always wanted to!
> 
> Yes my English has improved a lot, and I even picked up some slang. Not that it's a good thing, but for me when somebody can use slang phrases in a different language it's usually a sign that they're very comfortable speaking that language. Do you see dreams in Greek or English? I feel like these days most of my dreams are in English, but my random daily thoughts are half Russian half English.


 That's great that you have gotten so comfortable with English! Well, I don't get to practice English a lot, except during my classes (I'm a graduate student now). The thing is that my husband is also Greek and unfortunately we don't have any American friends (it's really hard to meet new people here), so I speak Greek 99% of the time! It's a good thing that my English was already very good when I moved here and I watch a lot of movies-TV shows... so, sometimes I think in English, but most of my daily thoughts and dreams are in Greek!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its easier to learn a language when you are surrounded by people who speak the language. I loved watching Spanish soap operas with my grandma when I was little. Every once in a while I go back to watching them to keep my Spanish fresh since I mostly speak English I don't want to loose the Spanish I know. Maybe you should go back to watching soap operas I know a lot of people that have learned Spanish that way.


 That's funny... I also used to watch Spanish soap operas with my grandma (and my sister) when I was little!



This is how I picked up all the Spanish I know... I do think this is the best way to learn a new language, especially for little kids! I have found a few soap operas I want to watch now, but I want to study some vocabulary and grammar first and then do the watching to see how much of what I've learned has sank in and maybe even practice speaking a little bit when I go to LA again this summer!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised the mods aren't interfering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's probably because it's such a dead period for birchbox right now... no spoilers yet, no boxes.. what are we to do?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember watching the soap opera "angela" in spanish class in high school. We were all really into, except for one mystery student who complained to their parents, who complained to the administration, and we never were alowed to watch it again. It still bothers me I don't know what happened!


 I used to watch that too when I got back from school... the entrance song was and is still one of my favorite Spanish songs!

That sucks that they never allowed you to watch it again, but I bet you can find it somewhere online (even on youtube) if you are curious about the ending!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOU GUUUUYYYS - Happy May 1st! let the videos and spoilers begin. It's my birthday month, so this one better be good.





> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is my birthday month as well!!! Hoping for a great box!!!!


Me too!!!!






to all May birthday girls!


----------



## Wida (May 1, 2013)

Another May baby here!  I love this month...



> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!!!!
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 1, 2013)

Another May baby reporting in! Hoping that this month is extra awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I can't help but keep wanting it it be September in birchbox land so we can get the ruffian collab box!


----------



## shy32 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another May baby reporting in! Hoping that this month is extra awesome
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds fantastic!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am also bilingual, since I was born and raised in Greece (moved here 3.5 years ago for studies and even got my bachelor's degree here), so I know Greek and English fluently! So I can totally relate to moving to a different country, with a different language on the other side of the earth (although I moved here alone, without my family)! Did your English improve when you moved here?
> ...


 Geia sas! Every time I see your name I think: 1. this girl must be Greek, and 2. Little shoes. hehe.

I lived in Greece for several years, and though I am kinda glad to be back in Ohio now, I do miss Greece... even if Athens DID drive me absolutely insane, sometimes. 

And of course I miss the easy access to Korres. I know you can get it here at Sephora, but it's not the same. It's also SO expensive here. 

Also a May baby! wooot!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sign Language Interpreter? I'm sorry to ask, for what services? Court? Private or what? I'm classified as 'deaf' as being below 75 decibel profoundly deaf but I speak and don't use sign language. I wear Cochlear implant which I had it implanted about 6 years ago. I had a job where I worked with people and was having difficulty understanding them, went to the dr., he said that I've lost more hearing due to the loudness of hearing aids over the years so I basically went from 75 decibel profoundly deaf to 125 decibels in both ears. Fortunately, the audiologist said that I've been very fortunate and lucky enough to have the ability and training to use listening skills by wearing both hearing aids 24/7 (I love it) that I was able to bounce back very quickly to relearn/retrain my brain from Cochlear Implant. In fact, Cochlear Implant produces sounds softer, clearer, and natural than hearing aids.
> 
> I know Cochlear implant is not for everyone. I don't recommend it for someone who have NEVER worn hearing aids, NEVER HAD any listening skills will NOT benefit from CI. Yes, I do have the 'deaf' accent but intelligible enough for anyone who has an awesome listening skills. Sadly, people aren't good listeners; tend to feel overwhelmed by themselves first and not to try to listen that I'm always ended up taking over the conversation to be responsible by asking them,"Slow down, relax your ears, listen as the way you would listen to the music; you'll be fine." It always works wonders for me. I learned Spanish and French (was taught French at young age because my mom always gave me many catch phrases in French). I've been to Europe and I agree with most of members have said similarities between Spanish/Italian, Spanish is somewhat easy to read/understand especially coming from a deaf person


 Don't be sorry to ask - I'm an open book.  What happened is this - I moved here (Belize) from the States and found a best friend who is deaf.  He had a very high fever as a 2 year old and lost his hearing and his voice.  He's amazing, with gestures and facial expressions he can communicate with anyone on the island, he puts people at ease in a world where people aren't so nice all the time and sometimes treat people who are in any way different poorly because they are "uncomfortable".  That sucks.  The island is small, there are 11 deaf people living here at the moment. Can you imagine how frustrating it would be (I'm sure you can, your experience is amazing, I often wonder about Cochlear implants and if they'd help for him, he has -some- slight hearing, I don't know the levels) to only have surface conversations with most people, not to be able to really talk about anything deep, ever?  He is the reason I learned ASL.  I am his interpreter.  For anything.  Everything.  Meetings, conversations with friends/family, we're taking a trip with him soon and my husband and I will be his voice while we're traveling - at the Belize embassy getting him a visa, at the airport, hotel, restaurants, all sorts of situations.  There is also a 16 year old girl who goes to school here and is extremely intelligent and understands nothing at school - because they don't speak her language.  I'm trying to set it up so I can go to school with her and be her interpreter a few days a week and others will fill in the other spaces.  How boring to sit ALL DAY in school and understand nothing.  It's an ongoing process and I'm not perfect, but I'm better than nothing.  I'd love to be certified and take continuing ed classes and all of the things that are available in the States, but it's a far different world here.  For them, I keep studying, keep learning, and then I realize that it's not just for them, it's for me too.  ASL is beautiful and uplifting and it's a privilege to be able to use my voice to let the world "hear" what they have to say.  'Cause they are amazing.

Gotta keep somethin' BB in this awesome ladies waiting patiently conversation - I got three of those strange BB keychains with my multiple subs.  I usually give away a lot of my stuff as gift bags to friends, but would anyone really want something like that?  I'd have to throw in some other pretty good stuff to balance it out, lol.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2013)

Will someone speak the language of spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sign Language Interpreter? I'm sorry to ask, for what services? Court? Private or what? I'm classified as 'deaf' as being below 75 decibel profoundly deaf but I speak and don't use sign language. I wear Cochlear implant which I had it implanted about 6 years ago. I had a job where I worked with people and was having difficulty understanding them, went to the dr., he said that I've lost more hearing due to the loudness of hearing aids over the years so I basically went from 75 decibel profoundly deaf to 125 decibels in both ears. Fortunately, the audiologist said that I've been very fortunate and lucky enough to have the ability and training to use listening skills by wearing both hearing aids 24/7 (I love it) that I was able to bounce back very quickly to relearn/retrain my brain from Cochlear Implant. In fact, Cochlear Implant produces sounds softer, clearer, and natural than hearing aids.
> 
> I know Cochlear implant is not for everyone. I don't recommend it for someone who have NEVER worn hearing aids, NEVER HAD any listening skills will NOT benefit from CI. Yes, I do have the 'deaf' accent but intelligible enough for anyone who has an awesome listening skills. Sadly, people aren't good listeners; tend to feel overwhelmed by themselves first and not to try to listen that I'm always ended up taking over the conversation to be responsible by asking them,"Slow down, relax your ears, listen as the way you would listen to the music; you'll be fine." It always works wonders for me. I learned Spanish and French (was taught French at young age because my mom always gave me many catch phrases in French). I've been to Europe and I agree with most of members have said similarities between Spanish/Italian, Spanish is somewhat easy to read/understand especially coming from a deaf person


I studied CIs when I was in school. I've never met anyone who's used them but I'm glad that you find them beneficial. I totally understand how CIs are not for everyone. Like you mentioned, it does take some skill to listen as the CIs essentially "bucket" similar frequency as one sound frequency that's sent to the brain. It's amazing how far technology has come but it's still far from fully modeling the ear.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Will someone speak the language of spoilers?


 

 
I'm a May baby too, cinco de Mayo!  But April's the last of my annual sub.  As much as I love BB, am taking a little breakie to use up some stuff.  





 

JC,  Argentina was great!  My Spanish came back real fast, I was asking the cabbie, "If a person lived here, how much would one pay for rent?"  My friend looked at me and said "I know you didn't pick that up in three days."  

Funny how the high school Spanish came back so vividly.  The food was great!!  We had great steak and red wine every night at about about half of what it would cost in the U.S.  It was actually very European in feel and look.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Geia sas! Every time I see your name I think: 1. this girl must be Greek, and 2. Little shoes. hehe.
> 
> ...


 Geia sou!



haha.. yeap, that's my name: shoe! I'm so happy to meet here in makeuptalk someone who has even been to Greece before! How come you lived there for years? I know I miss Greece sooo much (but it's my home so it makes sense anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)! I lived in Thessaloniki though which was perfect for me... Athens is more hectic!

By the way I think Korres has gotten more expensive lately (even in Greece), so you're not missing out on much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and Happy early Birthday!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's funny... I also used to watch Spanish soap operas with my grandma (and my sister) when I was little!
> ...


Me too! She watched so many telenovela shows. She looooved her soap operas! She lived with my parents for about 5 years (she passed away last November) and she was invalid and every time I'd go over to visit, she'd have some sort of show on...never missed an episode of her favorites. She was so cute lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great idea!


 Thanks!  I'm going to let things bounce around in my head a little before setting it up, if anyone's got any suggestions please do advise!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like a good plan, good luck!


 Thanks!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! She watched so many telenovela shows. She looooved her soap operas! She lived with my parents for about 5 years (she passed away last November) and she was invalid and every time I'd go over to visit, she'd have some sort of show on...never missed an episode of her favorites. She was so cute lol


 I'm sorry about your grandma... but you have good memories of her and that's what matters.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your grandma... but you have good memories of her and that's what matters.


Oh I do



and thank you. Her passing away was a bitter sweet one. She was 92, and had pretty much been breaking down physically for a long time. She was never the same after Grandpa passed away 7 years prior, we all knew how much she missed him. So when she passed (and it was a wonderful passing, she just gently slipped away with all of us surrounding her at home) we were of course, sad to see her go, but we were also very happy that she was with Grandpa again



It was good to know she went peacefully and was no longer suffering. Mom made a special batch of Grandma's homemade thick flour tortillas the next day to honor her! Leave it to Grandma to make sure we're all still eating some delicious yummy food at all times, even after she's gone! lol Ah, Mexican grandmas, gotta love them and their cookin'!


----------



## jams (May 2, 2013)

Discovery dash is up for this month- I've never cared for any of the products before but the one love organics has been on my wish list forever- and for 1/2 off- well needless to say I placed my order immediately. **I found a 20% coupon code- comeback20  Worked for me! So with my points and coupon code i got the one love duo and a sample pack for 20 bucks! Very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

There's a new Pick Two pack up!

Pack A: Whish Three Wishes Body Butter &amp; SHU UEMURA Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 2, 2013)

Alright my beautiful detective ladies. Has anyone stumbled upon a spoiler yet? I need a spoiler!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

Maybe today...?  Has anyone seen pictures of the "behind" the scenes?  Maybe they are waiting last minute because of the shipment issues with the cargo blush in April...they don't want to get anyone's hopes up...?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a new Pick Two pack up!
> 
> Pack A: Whish Three Wishes Body Butter &amp; SHU UEMURA Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment


 Ooh, that sounds like a good one!  I've only smelled the Whish shaving cream but liked the blueberry scent and Shu Uemura is always pretty good for me.  I wish they had this when I made my order last week but getting the special box that was $58 but a $191 value for points plus a Benefit mascara was a pretty great purchase.  I also placed a purchase a while back and they sent me two of the Amika stylers as the bonus by mistake and said I could keep both.  They're really pretty nice, both the mini flat irons and the BB staff.


----------



## casey anne (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for finding and posting the coupon code!!  I snatched up the One Love Organics too!!



> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discovery dash is up for this month- I've never cared for any of the products before but the one love organics has been on my wish list forever- and for 1/2 off- well needless to say I placed my order immediately. **I found a 20% coupon code- comeback20  Worked for me! So with my points and coupon code i got the one love duo and a sample pack for 20 bucks! Very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

I like that they've been doing multiple discovery dashes these past few months! There hasn't been anything I've HAD to buy since the balm jovi one, but I really like the idea and think it's great.


----------



## hiheather (May 2, 2013)

I WANT A SPOILER VIDEO! #birchboxaddictionproblems


----------



## MaiteS (May 2, 2013)

im going to be stalking their FB page!


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

They are really killing me this month! I need a hint!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to try the Exude Lipstick, and I wanted the hand salve I got in my box in a variety I could actually use, so I placed an order. Thanks for the coupon code!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 2, 2013)

> Another May baby reporting in! Hoping that this month is extra awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I can't help but keep wanting it it be September in birchbox land so we can get the ruffian collab box!


 Aaaaak! Don't you DARE wish away the summer girl lol


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

I think they are waiting until tomorrow (Friday) to release the spoiler or Monday. I noticed the patterns that they often wait until the first Friday since this month of May started on Wednesday, not Monday. It's my guess. Either the 1st Friday or 1st Monday of the month.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Geia sou!
> ...


 I studied Classical Humanities in college. I went there for a summer with one of my professors who runs a couple digs, and worked with her. Loved it, decided to go back there and live for a bit. Was actually supposed to be doing research for my Master's thesis, but I had to work so much there because the salaries are so low, I never had time to do it. That kinda sucked, but I was very glad to go and be able to see the things that I did. I would have stayed longer, but when the economy started really tanking, the publishing company I was working at basically fired all non-Greeks. So, rather than risk it and try to find another job there, I figured I might as well just come back. With my cat, Who is Greek. She has a passport and everything. hehe

It's a shame that Korres has gotten more expensive there, too. One of the things I liked about them was how affordable a brand it was. Plus, I had a friend who actually worked for them, so she occasionally let me order from her, for half price. muwahahaha. Now THAT I miss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (May 2, 2013)

I want some spoilers! Luckily, my Birchbox order that I placed last week got here yesterday, so I have something to occupy my time.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are waiting until tomorrow (Friday) to release the spoiler or Monday. I noticed the patterns that they often wait until the first Friday since this month of May started on Wednesday, not Monday. It's my guess. Either the 1st Friday or 1st Monday of the month.


 Yeeearrrgh. 



  Not..that I am impatient...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeeearrrgh.
> ...


 I mean, there's BB men's hints up the wazoo...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean, there's BB men's hints up the wazoo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

NEED. SPOILERS.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discovery dash is up for this month- I've never cared for any of the products before but the one love organics has been on my wish list forever- and for 1/2 off- well needless to say I placed my order immediately. **I found a 20% coupon code- comeback20  Worked for me! So with my points and coupon code i got the one love duo and a sample pack for 20 bucks! Very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Tried the comeback20 in buying the Discovery Dash Miracle Skin Transformer Kit - it didn't work for me, it had the code not valid message.   I love the thrill of the hunt and hearing about other MuTalkers who are getting awesome deals on great stuff and helping each other out.  I did end up finding another code that worked for me.  20off worked!  Then I realized my total was under $50 so I'd have to pony up the $5 for shipping.  I added the above mentioned Pick Two pack which is loaded on the checkout page as $10 and then they give you $10 back if your order is over $25.  So I got two more things *and* free shipping.  Plus I used my 200 points and with the 20% off I ended up spending $16 for Miracle Skin Transformer (which I needed and love and alone is $48!), Miracle Skin Transformer Concealer and Miracle Transformer Body, all full size.  $128 value for $16.  That rocks.

Thank you so much - even though your code didn't work for me you totally inspired me to do some digging and find a code that did work for me and I got an amazing haul.  You made my day.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean, there's BB men's hints up the wazoo...
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Will someone speak the language of spoilers?
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Will someone speak the language of spoilers?


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WANT A SPOILER VIDEO! #birchboxaddictionproblems


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 2, 2013)

Lol, the Birchbox men already have their May boxes. Le sigh...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, the Birchbox men already have their May boxes. Le sigh...


 I'm so jealous!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's funny... I also used to watch Spanish soap operas with my grandma (and my sister) when I was little!
> ...


 Hit me up when you are in LA and we can speak Spanish AND English together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mallomar (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so nice of them. Are the mini flat irons any good?


 I have the same amika mini flat iron from birchbox. I've only had it a few weeks but I think it's great. A nice size for travel. It's nice to use on my bangs, also. I think I might like it better than my full size flat iron (for bangs anyway, which is all I ever use it for).


----------



## katie danielle (May 2, 2013)

Their's are on a completely different cycle though - two weeks off from the women's.



> Lol, the Birchbox men already have their May boxes. Le sigh...


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

I love your new pic Katie - beautiful coloring


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, the Birchbox men already have their May boxes. Le sigh...


WHAT......dat's crazy


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Men's get billed on the 15th and mailed on the 25th...so on April 25th, their May box ships and so on.


Nono,....unacceptable....lol! I jest, I jest!


----------



## Moonittude (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your new pic Katie - beautiful coloring


Katie, did you come over to the ginger side?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

so sad that I didn't get the nuance box ): that would have been awesome!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (May 3, 2013)

My clicky truck has switched over to May but has no tracking yet. I shall check it every 5 minutes!


----------



## basementsong (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever dealt with a billing error with BB before? Did it have any impact on shipping time?

For background: my credit card expired on 4/30. My CC company sent me a new one in the mail in February, but it got lost. I JUST got the new one on Tuesday and obviously forgot to update my CC number in my Birchbox account. Since I feel like I live on the cycle of Birchbox (lol) I'm going to be pretty bummed if mine ships late. And furthermore, I'll be on vacation and away from home after 5/17! So I want it! Like now!



(yeah, I'm impatient.)

Also I'm pretty surprised BB didn't reach out to let me know about my billing error. I only went to my account when the poster above mentioned her clicky truck switched to May and that's when I saw it! I got multiple emails from my online pharmacy telling me I needed to update my number (even though the only RX I have with them is co-pay free!) so I was kind of surprised BB didn't send one. Don't they want my $10??


----------



## goldenmeans (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with a billing error with BB before? Did it have any impact on shipping time?
> 
> ...


 Same thing happened to me a few months ago. I updated my info and got my box about a week later than I usually would.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 3, 2013)

I just called on the same credit issue - I happened to go in this morning as my card was closed due to fraud. She kept positioning that they send out a notification and that it was on my end that I "for some reason wasn't able to receive the notification". Lol. It clearly showed in my account that the card didn't go through. They clearly didn't notify me. But the breakdown was on my end per them. Sounds like since I fixed it this morning I will still receive May.


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just called on the same credit issue - I happened to go in this morning as my card was closed due to fraud. She kept positioning that they send out a notification and that it was on my end that I "for some reason wasn't able to receive the notification". Lol. It clearly showed in my account that the card didn't go through. They clearly didn't notify me. But the breakdown was on my end per them. Sounds like since I fixed it this morning I will still receive May.


 same with me. I got a new cc because of the exp date and went to update it may 1 (which is of course the day my year was set to renew) and it said in my account i needed to update my billing info. I updated it then called them and the girl was kind of clueless.

'didn't you get an email saying to update it?"

no- i logged in and it said it on my account. i want to make sure i don't miss out on a box- are we all good?

'yes- it looks like it already was charged.'

really? because i just changed it like 5 min ago and it doesn't say it was charged on my cc account or in my account info section on bb

'can i put you on hold?' 

*wait 2 min*

'it looks like we have a box reserved for you so i think you already paid' 

umm.. thanks? i just really love birchbox and just want to make sure that i don't miss a box

'thanks bye'- click. 

wtf?

I now have a pending charge on my cc (so there's now way it charged within min after I changed it) and i got 110 points yesterday, but under my purchase history it still doesn't list anything. 

whatever just gimme my birchbox!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (May 3, 2013)

i've got a truck on may ....but where are the spoilers


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

Where is the spoiler  video?


----------



## MaiteS (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is the spoiler  video?


 LOL right. in week our boxes will update so they better get on that :]


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 3, 2013)

No clicky truck yet...just a ghost truck for May. 





 BB is being slow this month with spoilers...or it feels that way at least


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Katie, did you come over to the ginger side?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did! I wasn't really using my soul anyway...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love your new pic Katie - beautiful coloring


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2013)

Dude what's with the no spoilers... Is their theme for May "foil packets" and they're scared of backlash?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dude what's with the no spoilers...
> 
> Is their theme for May "foil packets" and they're scared of backlash?


----------



## basementsong (May 3, 2013)

I *just* got an email from them on this 30 minutes ago. Sigh. Well, already updated it! Knowing what my pharmacy did (started sending me emails about it early in April, since they had on file my CC expiration date of 4/30/13) I wish BB would've done that too. But I guess I can't complain too much since they eventually notified me about it _and_ since I've already taken care of it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dude what's with the no spoilers...
> 
> Is their theme for May "foil packets" and they're scared of backlash?


----------



## BisousDarling (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did! I wasn't really using my soul anyway...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






  I LOLed at your comment. So good.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dude what's with the no spoilers...
> 
> Is their theme for May "foil packets" and they're scared of backlash?


 LOL


----------



## OiiO (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dude what's with the no spoilers...
> 
> Is their theme for May "foil packets" and they're scared of backlash?






  Priceless!


----------



## Moonittude (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL right. in week our boxes will update so they better get on that :]


I know. I am going on vacation tomorrow, and won't get back until the 14th, so this box might be a complete surprise for me, the way things are going.

I had a snafu with my card, on the first. There is a May truck on my page, so I hope that means everything went okay. I just put in my new card info.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did! I wasn't really using my soul anyway...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm a blonde gone ginger, too. It's a fun haircolor. Plus, the stereotyping is much more pleasant as a redhead. When I was blonde, many people would look at me and assume I was stupid. Now, they assume that they better be nice, or I might become enraged and punch them in the face. Of the two assumptions, the second would always have been the more accurate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so nice of them. Are the mini flat irons any good?


 I really like them.  They're easy to travel with and heat up fast and don't snag, I'd buy a full size Amika flat iron based on what I've tried from this one, it's great.  I have really long hair so I think a full size one might be better for me but I'm kind of rocking the beach look with the humidity here at the moment.


----------



## arp2489 (May 3, 2013)

Yay - my account switched over to May shipping! Truck is there..not clickable yet..Will compulsively check until I can click it!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Katie, did you come over to the ginger side?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is SO gorgeous indeed! I LOVE reds

I'm a natural reddish brown, but when I started having thyroid issues it dulled to a mousy brown, so I dyed it closer to it's natural color. I've been toying with some ideas of dying it again...I've gone as crazy as wanting silver-grey with darker grey roots and shadows....but I have a feeling I'll do my other newest love which is strawberry blonde





You stick to that red, girl, it looks stunning on you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay - my account switched over to May shipping! Truck is there..not clickable yet..Will compulsively check until I can click it!


 And thus begins... the saga of the clicky truck!  Set to the song of a thousand keyboards logging into the Birchbox site over and over!

(with the occasional crash of....



)


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I studied Classical Humanities in college. I went there for a summer with one of my professors who runs a couple digs, and worked with her. Loved it, decided to go back there and live for a bit. Was actually supposed to be doing research for my Master's thesis, but I had to work so much there because the salaries are so low, I never had time to do it. That kinda sucked, but I was very glad to go and be able to see the things that I did. I would have stayed longer, but when the economy started really tanking, the publishing company I was working at basically fired all non-Greeks. So, rather than risk it and try to find another job there, I figured I might as well just come back. With my cat, Who is Greek. She has a passport and everything. hehe
> 
> It's a shame that Korres has gotten more expensive there, too. One of the things I liked about them was how affordable a brand it was. Plus, I had a friend who actually worked for them, so she occasionally let me order from her, for half price. muwahahaha. Now THAT I miss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry the company you were working for fired you... this happened to so many people (my dad included). I know the economy is so bad especially over there, which is the reason why I can't go back at least for the next few years (I keep telling my self that because I really want all this to be over to return back to Greece and my family some day)... anyway! It's really funny but I also have 2 cats who are American and I was thinking that I have to figure out the airlines' pet policies for when I will fly back to Greece for good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know I would have to issue them passports.. interesting!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hit me up when you are in LA and we can speak Spanish AND English together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be great! Although I have a really crazy schedule already planned... in one day I have to visit Santa Monica, Hollywood walk of fame, Warner Bros studios, Farmer's Market, El Pueblo de Los Angeles and drive around Beverly Hills!!! If you happen to be close to any of these places let me know! haha!!


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a blonde gone ginger, too. It's a fun haircolor. Plus, the stereotyping is much more pleasant as a redhead. When I was blonde, many people would look at me and assume I was stupid. Now, they assume that they better be nice, or I might become enraged and punch them in the face. Of the two assumptions, the second would always have been the more accurate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is SO gorgeous indeed! I LOVE reds

I'm a natural reddish brown, but when I started having thyroid issues it dulled to a mousy brown, so I dyed it closer to it's natural color. I've been toying with some ideas of dying it again...I've gone as crazy as wanting silver-grey with darker grey roots and shadows....but I have a feeling I'll do my other newest love which is strawberry blonde





You stick to that red, girl, it looks stunning on you!
I never knew thyroid problems could cause hair to dull! Good to know. And thanks! I love your hair/skin/eye coloring it's very classic.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry the company you were working for fired you... this happened to so many people (my dad included). I know the economy is so bad especially over there, which is the reason why I can't go back at least for the next few years (I keep telling my self that because I really want all this to be over to return back to Greece and my family some day)... anyway! It's really funny but I also have 2 cats who are American and I was thinking that I have to figure out the airlines' pet policies for when I will fly back to Greece for good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know I would have to issue them passports.. interesting!!!


 Yup, all pets who travel internationally get a special passport from the vet and they have to be microchipped. Depending on the country, you might also need certain vaccinations. My cat needed a rabies shot three months before travelling, BUT the time between be getting fired and getting on the plane was two weeks. My vet fibbed on the vaccination date for me, which was really nice of her. I have known people who have taken pets to Greece from here, and they had to keep them quarantined at the airport for a couple months before being allowed to take them. I didn't have to do that to COME to the US, thank goodness.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, all pets who travel internationally get a special passport from the vet and they have to be microchipped. Depending on the country, you might also need certain vaccinations. My cat needed a rabies shot three months before travelling, BUT the time between be getting fired and getting on the plane was two weeks. My vet fibbed on the vaccination date for me, which was really nice of her. I have known people who have taken pets to Greece from here, and they had to keep them quarantined at the airport for a couple months before being allowed to take them. I didn't have to do that to COME to the US, thank goodness.


 Oh my, I wouldn't be able to leave them quarantined at the airport for two months.. that's crazy!



I'm glad you didn't have to do that! Thanks for letting me know though, I will definitely look more into it if and when that day comes. I think there is also the option of taking them in the airplane with you in a carry on pet carrier, so I would go for this option. Now I just leave them at the pet motel for a couple of weeks whenever I travel oversees to visit my family every year.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my, I wouldn't be able to leave them quarantined at the airport for two months.. that's crazy!
> ...


 Yup, I took my cat on the plane! There was no way I was going to let her out of my sight, to go as cargo. (if you have large dogs, though, you have no choice). Definitely find out everything you can BEFORE you go.  The airlines are VERY strict about taking a pet on board. There are weight restrictions and very specific dimension requirements for the carrier you put them in. Personally, I think taking a soft carrier is easiest, because they are more relaxed on the dimensions, as you can just kinda stuff them under the seat, and it will likely fit, even if it is slightly too big.

I went by Delta, and they are really douchey about luggage and carry ons. I had to pay a fee to take her on there, and they classified her as a carry on. Delta only lets you take one thing as carry on (not including a purse). I also had a laptop. Delta doesn't let you check your laptops anymore, so I was also then forced to take the laptop as carry on, and then pay extra for having two pieces as carry on. It sucked. I technically didn't even get to carry on anything because I had my laptop and my cat. I just took a REALLY BIG purse and had some stuff in it for the ride.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would be great! Although I have a really crazy schedule already planned... in one day I have to visit Santa Monica, Hollywood walk of fame, Warner Bros studios, Farmer's Market, El Pueblo de Los Angeles and drive around Beverly Hills!!! If you happen to be close to any of these places let me know! haha!!


 Hollywood Walk of Fame and Warner Bros studios are things I pass by every day.. haha.. I am not sure which Farmers Market you mean.  I've never been to "El Pueblo" and am not sure what that could be.. maybe Olvera street (Just googled it... yeah that's what we call it here.. Olvera Street  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)? Santa Monica is amazing and I go there a couple times a year at least just to window shop etc!  Sounds like you have a lot of fun things planned!!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2013)

I think she means the grove/3rd and Fairfax. Don't know what I'd do with only one day in LA (I used to live there). Probably shopping and eating and drinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, I took my cat on the plane! There was no way I was going to let her out of my sight, to go as cargo. (if you have large dogs, though, you have no choice). Definitely find out everything you can BEFORE you go.  The airlines are VERY strict about taking a pet on board. There are weight restrictions and very specific dimension requirements for the carrier you put them in. Personally, I think taking a soft carrier is easiest, because they are more relaxed on the dimensions, as you can just kinda stuff them under the seat, and it will likely fit, even if it is slightly too big.
> 
> I went by Delta, and they are really douchey about luggage and carry ons. I had to pay a fee to take her on there, and they classified her as a carry on. Delta only lets you take one thing as carry on (not including a purse). I also had a laptop. Delta doesn't let you check your laptops anymore, so I was also then forced to take the laptop as carry on, and then pay extra for having two pieces as carry on. It sucked. I technically didn't even get to carry on anything because I had my laptop and my cat. I just took a REALLY BIG purse and had some stuff in it for the ride.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I flew with my cat before and I was supposed to pay a fee. But when I got to the airport I don't think the people at Frontier ever dealt with a pet as a carry-on so they didn't know that there was an additional fee. I still had to check a bag but $25 is better than $100.


----------



## SweetTea (May 3, 2013)

My gosh where are the spoilers!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hollywood Walk of Fame and Warner Bros studios are things I pass by every day.. haha.. I am not sure which Farmers Market you mean.  I've never been to "El Pueblo" and am not sure what that could be.. maybe Olvera street (Just googled it... yeah that's what we call it here.. Olvera Street  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)? Santa Monica is amazing and I go there a couple times a year at least just to window shop etc!  Sounds like you have a lot of fun things planned!!


 Our hotel is going to be on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, and yes by "El Pueblo" I mean Olvera street!



Most of all I'm excited for Santa Monica... I know it's hard to swim in the sea over there (such cold water and big waves) but just looking at the ocean makes me happy.. I just miss it too much here in Nebraska!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think she means the grove/3rd and Fairfax. Don't know what I'd do with only one day in LA (I used to live there). Probably shopping and eating and drinking!


 Yes that's exactly what I mean!



It's a nice place for some walking, eating and shopping!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, I took my cat on the plane! There was no way I was going to let her out of my sight, to go as cargo. (if you have large dogs, though, you have no choice). Definitely find out everything you can BEFORE you go.  The airlines are VERY strict about taking a pet on board. There are weight restrictions and very specific dimension requirements for the carrier you put them in. Personally, I think taking a soft carrier is easiest, because they are more relaxed on the dimensions, as you can just kinda stuff them under the seat, and it will likely fit, even if it is slightly too big.
> 
> I went by Delta, and they are really douchey about luggage and carry ons. I had to pay a fee to take her on there, and they classified her as a carry on. Delta only lets you take one thing as carry on (not including a purse). I also had a laptop. Delta doesn't let you check your laptops anymore, so I was also then forced to take the laptop as carry on, and then pay extra for having two pieces as carry on. It sucked. I technically didn't even get to carry on anything because I had my laptop and my cat. I just took a REALLY BIG purse and had some stuff in it for the ride.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I flew with my cat before and I was supposed to pay a fee. But when I got to the airport I don't think the people at Frontier ever dealt with a pet as a carry-on so they didn't know that there was an additional fee. I still had to check a bag but $25 is better than $100.


 I wish they made it easier for us pet owners. Although to be honest I am mostly worried about how my cats would behave in such a situation. One of them gets very anxious and cries even during a 10 minute drive in the car... I can't even imagine how he would react if he had to endure 23 hours of flying and changing airports e.t.c. Oh well, I'm sure there are appropriate sedatives to use in such a situation and I will ask the vet about everything when that day comes, but for now I just dread that day!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made it easier for us pet owners. Although to be honest I am mostly worried about how my cats would behave in such a situation. One of them gets very anxious and cries even during a 10 minute drive in the car... I can't even imagine how he would react if he had to endure 23 hours of flying and changing airports e.t.c. Oh well, I'm sure there are appropriate sedatives to use in such a situation and I will ask the vet about everything when that day comes, but for now I just dread that day!


 Yeah, the vet will give you sedatives. Mine did really well ON the flights. It's smooth and quiet, so I think most cats would be ok. The in between stuff? She was pretty unhappy about all that... haha


----------



## lexxies22 (May 3, 2013)

> Hollywood Walk of Fame and Warner Bros studios are things I pass by every day.. haha.. I am not sure which Farmers Market you mean.Â  I've never been to "El Pueblo" and am not sure what that could be.. maybe Olvera street (Just googled it... yeah that's what we call it here.. Olvera Street  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)? Santa Monica is amazing and I go there a couple times a year at least just to window shop etc!Â  Sounds like you have a lot of fun things planned!!


 I lived in LA for 14 years. Recently moved to SF last year. I know all those places very well back of my head. I used to work on the Promenade. Check out Leonardo singing front of PUMA store on Fridays/Saturdays. Great Latin guy from Venezula. He loved playing with my daughter. They did duet together. Mind my daughter was 2 1/2 at the time and made about $11 . You should go to El Pueblo; its a great tiny athenutic Mexician town; great foods (be careful some can be stale). Then, you walk down the street across to Union Train Station; adorned with all beauitful original Art Deco decor. A couple of blocks north from El Pueblo, there's China town; great Chinese food as well. Again, a couple of blocks SOUTH from El Pueblo, there's LIttle Tokyo/Korean town; great sushi food for great price. Downtown LA have been trying to get better so it's been about 11 years now when they started that redevelopment project. I went school there in downtown LA. Gosh, I miss it all! Have fun! People are very friendly if you come across to some rude people; that means they are NOT from LA. At least 65% of locals are NOT locals. They are mostly from out of state/country. Sad.


----------



## tasertag (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made it easier for us pet owners. Although to be honest I am mostly worried about how my cats would behave in such a situation. One of them gets very anxious and cries even during a 10 minute drive in the car... I can't even imagine how he would react if he had to endure 23 hours of flying and changing airports e.t.c. Oh well, I'm sure there are appropriate sedatives to use in such a situation and I will ask the vet about everything when that day comes, but for now I just dread that day!


My cat was pretty good. I got him from MN when my sister's friend didn't want him anymore and I couldn't let her bring him back to the adoption place - never know if they're a high kill shelter or will send them to one if they don't get adopted.

At high altitudes cats get sleepy so they're pretty docile. He didn't really talk much but kind of did a "raptor in a cage" freak out on the way up, I guess because of the pressure change. After a few minutes of ascending he fell asleep and was good for the rest of that flight and the connecting. Unfortunately when I got back to my home airport, they lost my luggage and I had to take the metro so he was getting a little restless.

They say that it's not a great idea to give cats sedatives if possible. Never know what that stuff will do to them at high altitudes. I'd probably only do it if I had to put him in cargo or did an overseas flight but I doubt I'll need to fly with him again.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My cat was pretty good. I got him from MN when my sister's friend didn't want him anymore and I couldn't let her bring him back to the adoption place - never know if they're a high kill shelter or will send them to one if they don't get adopted.
> ...


 raptor in a cage freak out... ha ha ha

I agree about the sedatives. Unless you're going on a really long flight, I honestly don't think it's needed. My vet gave me one pill, and told me to cut it in half. Give the first half right when we get to the airport. and then when I got over the pond and getting ready to get on the connecting, she said to give the other half only if my cat was being whiny. She wasn't, so. And the pill she did have didn't knock her out or anything, just made her a bit groggy and then she slept for a bit. The people sitting near me were stunned when they saw me carrying her away because they didn't even know I had a cat with me. I was a proud cat-mama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> raptor in a cage freak out... ha ha ha
> 
> I agree about the sedatives. Unless you're going on a really long flight, I honestly don't think it's needed. My vet gave me one pill, and told me to cut it in half. Give the first half right when we get to the airport. and then when I got over the pond and getting ready to get on the connecting, she said to give the other half only if my cat was being whiny. She wasn't, so. And the pill she did have didn't knock her out or anything, just made her a bit groggy and then she slept for a bit. The people sitting near me were stunned when they saw me carrying her away because they didn't even know I had a cat with me. *I was a proud cat-mama.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2013)

> Yup, I took my cat on the plane! There was no way I was going to let her out of my sight, to go as cargo. (if you have large dogs, though, you have no choice). Definitely find out everything you can BEFORE you go. Â The airlines are VERY strict about taking a pet on board. There are weight restrictions and very specific dimension requirements for the carrier you put them in. Personally, I think taking a soft carrier is easiest, because they are more relaxed on the dimensions, as you can just kinda stuff them under the seat, and it will likely fit, even if it is slightly too big. I went by Delta, and they are really douchey about luggage and carry ons. I had to pay a fee to take her on there, and they classified her as a carry on. Delta only lets you take one thing as carry on (not including a purse). I also had a laptop. Delta doesn't let you check your laptops anymore, so I was also then forced to take the laptop as carry on, and then pay extra for having two pieces as carry on. It sucked. I technically didn't even get to carry on anything because I had my laptop and my cat. I just took a REALLY BIG purse and had some stuff in it for the ride.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I took my dog on the plane when he was small enough! He is too big now, but I took him home for Christmas when he was a puppy still. I flew both southwest and airtran, and southwest was sooo much better and easier. Airtran assigned me to a seat, and it wasn't even a spot where you could fit anything under the seat in front of you, let alone a pet carrier. (On some airtran planes, the under seat room for the window seat is a third of the size of the others).


----------



## TXSlainte (May 4, 2013)

I flew with my kitty 3 - 4 times a year for 18 years. He did just fine on the plane - I never used medication for him. He was not happy in the car, but on the plane he was fine. He traveled in a soft Sherpa bag, which fit under the seat with no problem. It was VERY expensive, $250 round trip, but well worth it to keep him safely with me.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And thus begins... the saga of the clicky truck!  Set to the song of a thousand keyboards logging into the Birchbox site over and over!
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (May 4, 2013)

Oh boy, I have five furbabies so I don't think flying will ever be an option for me. My kitties cry from just being in the car for 20 minutes, although I will give them credit and after awhile they do calm down once they realize that everything is fine 

Just checked the Birchbox youtube and no spoiler video as of yet


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 4, 2013)

My May truck is there and it is NOT clicky.....drat lol





On a secondary note, aren't the sneak peeks normally out by now?


----------



## msdollfaced (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My May truck is there and it is NOT clicky.....drat lol
> 
> ...


 Yep. The boxes are supposed to start shipping in six days (if not earlier) so it's pretty odd that that they haven't so much as mentioned May boxes and it's already the 4th.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

Where are the spoilers?


----------



## tasertag (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are the spoilers?


 With this kind of suspense for the video, May better be an epic month.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 4, 2013)

Like I said earlier that because May started Wednesday as being the first day of the month. I guess I'm wrong about the 1st Friday that wouldn't release the spoilers. Perhaps, this 1st Monday of May; will probably release the spoilers. Ugh. The wait is killing me!!! Wonder if they may skip spoilers release and surprise us since its Mother's Day even thou most of us aren't mothers?? Just a thought.


----------



## DorotaD (May 4, 2013)

I feel like the spoilers are usually up by the 5th of the month...so maybe tomorrow? maybe there's even something fun for cinco de mayo  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (May 4, 2013)

and dont forget they do box updates on the 10th.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (May 4, 2013)

I checked the facebook page... they keep saying spoilers are coming "soon!"  I'm betting Monday.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked the facebook page... they keep saying spoilers are coming "soon!"  I'm betting Monday.


 Shhhmmmmmeeeeerr


----------



## Jamie P (May 4, 2013)

May is up. No clicky truck. Still no spoilers!!???


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 4, 2013)

Hm... don't know if anyone mentioned this already, but they added more Mirenesse products to the BB shop including the Lip Bombs that ipsy sent out in November. They're the same price as on Mirenesse' site, but with BB discounts/coupons+points, we can probably grab one for a nice discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure they'll be sending these out since they frequently don't send out other stuff they put in their shop, but I'm glad for the additional options!


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... don't know if anyone mentioned this already, but they added more Mirenesse products to the BB shop including the Lip Bombs that ipsy sent out in November. They're the same price as on Mirenesse' site, but with BB discounts/coupons+points, we can probably grab one for a nice discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not sure they'll be sending these out since they frequently don't send out other stuff they put in their shop, but I'm glad for the additional options!


 I noticed the expansion of this line in the store a couple of weeks ago, and I wanted to say something then, but then I got distracted by the price of the item I was hoping for:  THIRTY-SIX BUCKS for an eyeliner pencil!  I still want that turquoise (I seem to be obsessed with it for the summer!), but I'm not spending $36 on it.  I'm not even willing to spend points on it.  I can get multiple other eyeliners for that price.  Maybe they'll send out a mini version of it.  I hope.


----------



## ohtiffanylynn (May 5, 2013)

Long time lurker. First time posting. Birchbox is killing me. I need some sneak peeks or some spoilers . Haha.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2013)

Okay they somehow managed to keep going through a hurricane but are totally MIA now? Birchbox you confuse me.


----------



## kamanda85 (May 5, 2013)

I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


----------



## VanessaC (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


 Just updated mine! Hopefully that way they wont send me as much perfume samples anymore!!


----------



## marybbryant (May 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for some good skin and hair care products this month.  I hope for skin and hair care every month, and Birchbox never disappoints me.   I'm also hoping for some self tanning products.  Last year I gave away all the self tanners I rec'd in my boxes.  I have never used a self tanner, but I really want to try some this year. I'm very pale (as in glow in the dark kind of pale), and don't tan naturally, but I think if I could find a product that would give just a hint of a tan, I might like it.  I received a Kate Somerville tanning towelette in my Sample Society box that came the other day.  I want to use it, but I'm afraid! 

I wouldn't mind getting a makeup item in my Birchbox, just not another lipstick or gloss or stain.  I would love to try one of the MAKE eye shadows Birchbox sent out a couple of months ago, or maybe a bronzer or blush.  Or an eye pencil, but it has to be a pencil and not a liquid liner.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

Oh, yay, they actually asked whether you air-dry your hair!  Until Friday, I hadn't owned a hair dryer in more than two decades, and they love to send me stuff that requires the use of a hair dryer.  I bought one for four bucks at Goodwill solely to remove candles wax from my wall, and it's going into storage now that I've taken care of that problem.


----------



## marybbryant (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohtiffanylynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Long time lurker. First time posting.
> 
> Birchbox is killing me. I need some sneak peeks or some spoilers . Haha.


 Welcome!  I need spoilers now too!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


 I'm glad that they are giving you a chance to say you don't really like perfume samples. I am very sensitive to perfumes, so most of them are a miss for me.


----------



## marybbryant (May 5, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think the spoiler video usually comes out around the 6th of the month.   Tomorrow is the 6th, so maybe...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/free-shipping/benefit-chacha-tint
 
 
^^This is listed under free shipping but I don't think it's been sampled yet--does anyone know for sure?


----------



## hiheather (May 5, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Â  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/free-shipping/benefit-chacha-tint Â  Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



^^This is listed under free shipping but I don't think it's been sampled yet--does anyone know for sure? !!!!!!! If they sample that I will be so happy. I just got Benetint and I'm in love.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

It looks like all Benefit products are free-shipping now.  I wouldn't be horribly surprised to see *something* from them again, but my money would be on a return of Benetint since they do seem to tend to like to have those sorts of things for a few months in a row so they can get them out to more people but dump them on *everyone* at the same time.


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 5, 2013)

Where is the sneak peek video? Strange.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 5, 2013)

> I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


 Hw do I change my quiz answers?


----------



## chelsead1 (May 5, 2013)

The Benefit stuff might just have free shipping because they had those special Birchbox + Benefit FakeUp events.  The email I got said they were in my area (LA) on April 16-17 but that they were "touring the country" and that there would be a special Benefit + Birchbox box given away at the events.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2013)

Oh well. I hope benefit samples it sometime. Would love to try it.


----------



## VanessaC (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hw do I change my quiz answers?


 Login to Birchbox go to ACCOUNT SETTINGS  and it will say EDIT PROFILE. hope that helps!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 5, 2013)

Just updated! I hope it will be taken into consideration though...


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

I would assume the new profile questions/changes wouldn't go into effect until next month. They start shipping in the next few days and I'm sure they've already been packing boxes and assigning labels since they have so many.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

I just updated mine. I'm most surprised it worked on my phone. I've gotten very ticked off lately about not being able to leave feedback on my Birchbox samples using my phone. The dropdown boxes won't scroll to show all the options.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 5, 2013)

> Oh, yay, they actually asked whether you air-dry your hair! Â Until Friday, I hadn't owned a hair dryer in more than two decades, and they love to send me stuff that requires the use of a hair dryer. Â I bought one for four bucks at Goodwill solely to remove candles wax from my wall, and it's going into storage now that I've taken care of that problem.


 Lol. Same Here. I own a hair dryer, but I don't know where it's at. I may have donated it to Goodwill. I use the thermal protect products Birchbox sends anyway. They work as leave-in conditioner eventhough I don't blow dry or straighten my hair.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


 Just updated mine!

Added that I can't get enough makeup and nail polish, I'd be excited for more beauty tools and small accessories, cut down on the # of perfume samples (I think 6 per year is plenty), and loved that I could add how I style my hair!  

I'm excited to see how this affect our upcoming boxes - I know it's way too late to change anything for this month.  Yay BB!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 5, 2013)

Ooh, I really like that they added more questions to the beauty profile.  I can also see it giving people one more thing to gripe about though.  "I didn't check that I want products for my home, but I got a can opener in box!1!!1"


----------



## barbyechick (May 5, 2013)

updated too, didn't seem too different but i'm glad they added more options to hair type and the perfume sample part - was the birthdate option always there? i dont remember every putting my age in before

love that they added a beauty tools option, i'd much prefer a nail file to a cookie and love that they're willing to look at things like that more


----------



## Glitterazzi (May 5, 2013)

I just updated too.  I'm glad they asked about perfume samples, but frankly 6 per year is more than enough.  I like that they put in the question about hair that is too short for a ponytail, so hopefully the twistband complaints will drop off.  I'd love to get stuff for my home now that I see the kind of stuff they've been offering in their home boxes.  I know some people were ticked off when they sent candles, but I would have loved to have gotten one of those.

I really wish that when they did the spoiler video that they'd put a disclaimer up at the beginning that you won't get everything or necessarily anything they highlight.  The way they explain it now is confusing and the gloss over it quickly and inevitably there's tons of people complaining about how they didn't get anything from the video.  There are people who sign up solely because they think they're getting everything they show.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 5, 2013)

Hey hey !! Thanks to you all! I'm abled to update my profile!!! Now on their FB page, they just announced a spoiler!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. Same Here. I own a hair dryer, but I don't know where it's at. I may have donated it to Goodwill. I use the thermal protect products Birchbox sends anyway. They work as leave-in conditioner eventhough I don't blow dry or straighten my hair.


 Ooh, they do?  I didn't think they would!  I'll have to give them a shot.  I am on a serious leave-in conditioner kick!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Clackey (May 5, 2013)

They just posted on their facebook that after they hear from 200 people they will unlock the spoiler video.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 5, 2013)

Updated - here's to hoping for better boxes


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey hey !! Thanks to you all! I'm abled to update my profile!!! Now on their FB page, they just announced a spoiler!!!!


 And they announced the theme!!!

Beauty Diaries!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 5, 2013)

Eeek, I'm so excited they are putting up the spoiler video tonight instead of tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 5, 2013)

It sounds cute! I can't wait to see what's in store this month.


----------



## Angelalh (May 5, 2013)

omg theres an option for FAIR skin!!!!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 5, 2013)

Yay the beauty police has unlocked a spoiler!! Come on ladies give me more!!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 5, 2013)

Is the video posted? They received over 200 replies. I'm going to go stalk their page!


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg theres an option for FAIR skin!!!!!!


 Did it only go down to Light before?  Everything they have sent has been way too dark for me even when it's supposedly for light skin, and when I saw that Fair was an option, I started wondering if I had been picking the wrong shade this whole time and not being an idiot and changing it until now.  If that's new, I wouldn't feel as stupid.


----------



## meriana (May 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQkYG3FK4zw !!!! Spoiler video!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 5, 2013)

kind of disappointed by the video. hopefully there will be some cooler stuff than what they showed. seemed like a lot of repeats?


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 5, 2013)

First off, I'm surprised how much the Birchbox Men products are coming over to the woman side of things. My boyfriend got the Coola moisturizer (which was mostly air) and the Marvin's toothpaste in his box this month.

Last month we both got the Strivectin Eye Cream....uhm, if I got the toothpaste and the Coola I think I will be a little upset- I can already try his if I want to (you know he only keeps getting the box because 1- I got it for him and 2- I get more excited every month than he does!)


----------



## Clackey (May 5, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about what they showed.  I'd really like to get the dry shampoo.  I'm also really glad they have added the question about perfume samples.  I've yet to get one in a sub that I like.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 5, 2013)

Just watched it and I'm not too sure what I think about it yet. I'm not too familiar with the brands they showed.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kind of disappointed by the video. hopefully there will be some cooler stuff than what they showed. seemed like a lot of repeats?


 Yeah, I felt the same way.  I think starting things off with toothpaste was super not exciting.


----------



## Meshybelle (May 5, 2013)

I hope I don't get the toothpaste, but man, I'd cut a b*tch for that primer!



Haha!!


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## tanya0949 (May 5, 2013)

Gosh I hope I don't get the toothpaste.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

Definitely hoping for the Sumita Eye Pencil!  Do not want pretty much anything else in the video...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 5, 2013)

I've used Marvis toothpaste in the past not the mint one. The passion one; yummy but not as effective as Crest 3D toothpaste that is great for sensitivity. I did use sensone (spell?) but it didn't really keep my teeth white enough. I'm curious to try that primer Paul and Joe brand. They used to sell that at Sephora but I've never had a chance to try their products. Not looking forward to eyeliner pencils (hurts my eyes), that dry shampoo must be better than Sergent Normat's god awful musky smell (no disrespect). Not too impressed with that Coolant SPF moisturizer like I could careless. Mmm I better go back and change my profile again lol.


----------



## JessP (May 5, 2013)

I'm actually hoping for the Marvis toothpaste - loved it since receiving a sample from Glossybox last year!


----------



## amy lyn (May 5, 2013)

I must get that P&amp;J Primer! If I don't get to sample it I am totally using points. They have a clothing line and I love their clothing. It's all high end and impeccable. I can only imagine the make up is the same quality.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 5, 2013)

I would like the primer, eye liner, or dry shampoo, or a combination would be better.


----------



## hiheather (May 5, 2013)

The only things interesting to me are the:



Spoiler



Eyeliner and possibly Coola.


----------



## mspocket (May 5, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited for everything they showed in the video--I"ve been wanting a new toothpaste and a new hair mask. Everything else looks like stuff I'm willing to try. Fingers crossed that I actually get some of the stuff from the video!


----------



## KayEss (May 5, 2013)

Hmm I'm actually kind of into the toothpaste! I have so many beauty products I'm always happy with items like that that I actually run out of. Plus, it would be awesome for travel. It does seem like a lot of repeats. I've gotten the Amika mask before as well as the Folle de Joie (which I actually LOVED despite being picky about fragrance). I am excited that there's a "fair" option on the profile now. Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 5, 2013)

Aren't they gonna try and put the Cargo Blush in some boxes d/t the shipment coming in late back in April?


----------



## mariahk83 (May 5, 2013)

> First off, I'm surprised how much the Birchbox Men products are coming over to the woman side of things. My boyfriend got the Coola moisturizer (which was mostly air) and the Marvin's toothpaste in his box this month. Last month we both got the Strivectin Eye Cream....uhm, if I got the toothpaste and the Coola I think I will be a little upset- I can already try his if I want to (you know he only keeps getting the box because 1- I got it for him and 2- I get more excited every month than he does!)


 They've had the Marvis toothpaste for nearly a year on the men's side....I actually LOVE it, and hope I get it! It's my most favorite toothpaste


----------



## AshJs3 (May 5, 2013)

I got the Joie perfume in my box last month. It's great!

I'm hoping for the Paul and Joe primer and the Coola SPF! I also saw some KÃ©rastase in that bowl, which I always open to!


----------



## bwgraham (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kind of disappointed by the video. hopefully there will be some cooler stuff than what they showed. seemed like a lot of repeats?


 thats exactly what i thought.... seems like a lot of stuff sent out before.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must get that P&amp;J Primer! If I don't get to sample it I am totally using points. They have a clothing line and I love their clothing. It's all high end and impeccable. I can only imagine the make up is the same quality.


 i have some of their makeup, i actually bought like 4 items when they had their cat collection a few seasons ago (i got a eyeshadow, luminizer, powder and lipstick). i love the packaging, but i don't think it's worth the price. and i don't even use the luminizer stick because it's shaped like a cat and i just CAN'T mess it up D:


----------



## amy lyn (May 5, 2013)

Bummer!


----------



## amy lyn (May 5, 2013)

> i have some of their makeup, i actually bought like 4 items when they had their cat collection a few seasons ago (i got a eyeshadow, luminizer, powder and lipstick). i love the packaging, but i don't think it's worth the price. and i don't even use the luminizer stick because it's shaped like a cat and i just CAN'T mess it up D:


 Bummer! The packaging of the items on the BB site does look gorgeous. Too bad the product didn't knock your socks off. I'm dying to find something new that excited me.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 5, 2013)

If some of you ever ended up getting Marvis; use it as a zit zapper or use it as a cleaning product!


----------



## barbyechick (May 5, 2013)

i am also not excited for the first item they showed, there were a couple things that i wouldn't mind but nothing they showed made me NEED to know what my box is now, although the eyeliners i would love to get bc you can never have too many


----------



## tasertag (May 5, 2013)

I think I'd be happy with any of those products. If I get the Marvis I hope I get the Lavender flavor. I would really love it if I got the Coola in my box this month.


----------



## tasertag (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If some of you ever ended up getting Marvis; use it as a zit zapper or use it as a cleaning product!


Zit zapper? Never thought of using it that way.


----------



## MaiteS (May 5, 2013)

just updated my profile. they switched it around a tidbit and i like it. i love how they added in the no fragrance more than so many times a year option!


----------



## gracewilson (May 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'd be happy with any of those products. If I get the Marvis I hope I get the Lavender flavor. I would really love it if I got the Coola in my box this month.

I normally love lavender... but I don't know about brushing my teeth with it!!


----------



## SamAsh (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg theres an option for FAIR skin!!!!!!


 SO GLAD you noticed that! No more too dark for me BB creams!


----------



## tasertag (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (May 6, 2013)

> I'm actually hoping for theÂ MarvisÂ toothpaste - loved it since receiving a sample from Glossybox last year!


 I have loved the whitning Marvis since Glossybox too! I even bought the full size from BB when it ran out.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If some of you ever ended up getting Marvis; use it as a zit zapper or use it as a cleaning product!


 I second the cleaning product suggestion:  I used to dye my hair purple/pink/blue with Special Effects and Manic Panic hair dye.  White paste (as opposed to gel) toothpaste is *excellent* for getting those stains off bathtubs and bathroom walls!

(On the other hand, I actually do like this stuff as toothpaste.  This is one thing I'm hoping for in all of my boxes!)


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2013)

I've had the ginger and jasmin as well, I liked the jasmin better of the two! But the mint is still my fav


----------



## SweetTea (May 6, 2013)

Sigh, knowing my luck I'm going to get the toothpaste. I'm not comfortable with the idea of putting things in our boxes that have been in the mens boxes for so long, and I would never buy a toothpaste I can't go get at the store. There are a few other things that looked ok in the video, but overall it seems boring! I


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

I think my dentist actually uses the jasmine mint for cleanings.  I know they use jasmine mint *something*.  I'm just not positive it's this particular brand, although the office has tubes of the stuff in every flavor all over the place.  They give out Colgate, though.  But the fancy brand always makes me feel like I'm staying in a fancy hotel.  I really want to take a week off from work (I have plenty of time off available and actually *need* to take a week off, apparently due to SEC regulations.  The last time I took my week off, I was sick *the entire time*), pretend I'm on vacation at a hotel somewhere, and just use all of the samples from subscription boxes that I tell myself I will use when traveling because I haven't stayed away from my apartment overnight since November 2011 (I got back from vacation, adopted my kitties, and have stayed home every night since.  Yeesh, I'm *boring*).  I don't think a trip is going to happen any time soon, either, so these things are going to go bad before I can use them at the rate I'm going..

(That dental office also offers paraffin dip hand treatments, aromatherapy, and massage chairs.  I take advantage of all three because I am a very anxious dental patient.  I don't know why because this never used to be the case, but now I want as many relaxation things as possible short of an IV, up to and including a nitrous tank turned up to eleven.  I pass on the paraffin dips when I get drilling, though, because I use headphones to help block that out and try to make the time go quickly.  THREE HOUR ROOT CANAL, gang.  And then the lab messed up my crown, *and* they had to drill the temporary crown off because it was stuck on so firmly that it wouldn't come off any other way.  Twice.  Do not like.  I probably need another root canal, but that last one was so ridiculous that I'm pretending that everything is *just fine* until my next appointment in a few months.)


----------



## hiheather (May 6, 2013)

> I think my dentist actually uses the jasmine mint for cleanings. Â I know they use jasmine mint *something*. Â I'm just not positive it's this particular brand, although the office has tubes of the stuff in every flavor all over the place. Â They give out Colgate, though. (That office also offers paraffin dip hand treatments, aromatherapy, and massage chairs. Â I take advantage of all three because I am a very anxious dental patient. Â I don't know why because this never used to be the case, but now I want as many relaxation things as possible short of an IV, up to and including a nitrous tank turned up to eleven. Â I pass on the paraffin dips when I get drilling, though, because I use headphones to help block that out and try to make the time go quickly. Â THREE HOUR ROOT CANAL, gang. Â And then the lab messed up my crown, *and* they had to drill the temporary crown off because it was stuck on so firmly that it wouldn't come off any other way. Â Twice. Â Do not like. Â I probably need another root canal, but that last one was so ridiculous that I'm pretending that everything is *just fine* until my next appointment in a few months.)


 I've seen several people talk about using headphones at the dentist. I don't see how you guys do it. Instead of drowning out the drill it'd just amplify it for me. Ah. Just thinking about it creeps me out. On topic of toothpaste flavors I wish we could have a cotton candy flavor. I'd surely brush several times a day with that! If I get the toothpaste it will just go on my trade list. My teeth are so ratchet they will only tolerate one brand, or all teeth hell breaks loose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (That dental office also offers paraffin dip hand treatments, aromatherapy, and massage chairs.  I take advantage of all three because I am a very anxious dental patient.  I don't know why because this never used to be the case, but now I want as many relaxation things as possible short of an IV, up to and including a nitrous tank turned up to eleven.  I pass on the paraffin dips when I get drilling, though, because I use headphones to help block that out and try to make the time go quickly.  THREE HOUR ROOT CANAL, gang.  And then the lab messed up my crown, *and* they had to drill the temporary crown off because it was stuck on so firmly that it wouldn't come off any other way.  Twice.  Do not like.  I probably need another root canal, but that last one was so ridiculous that I'm pretending that everything is *just fine* until my next appointment in a few months.)


 i had my wisdom teeth removed at my dad's dentist (never been there before) and they have TVs above the chair so when you lay back you can watch tv while they do their thing. Well, when I had my wisdom teeth taken out they did NOT put me under (which I knew they wouldn't) and the TV and dentist light combination perfectly reflected the entire procedure onto the tv screen. It was awful. I wanted to close my eyes but I couldn't. Also, that dentist totally sucked.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

> I've seen several people talk about using headphones at the dentist. I don't see how you guys do it. Instead of drowning out the drill it'd just amplify it for me. Ah. Just thinking about it creeps me out. On topic of toothpaste flavors I wish we could have a cotton candy flavor. I'd surely brush several times a day with that! If I get the toothpaste it will just go on my trade list. My teeth are so ratchet they will only tolerate one brand, or all teeth hell breaks loose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My horrible coworker from the Julep thread is very, *very* loud. As a result, I am very practiced at sinking into a podcast or audiobook and blocking out the world. And I think there are actually cotton candy-flavored kids' toothpastes, so you might be able to get that wish if you're willing to have something from a drugstore with a cartoon character on it.


----------



## hiheather (May 6, 2013)

> My horrible coworker from the Julep thread is very, *very* loud. As a result, I am very practiced at sinking into a podcast or audiobook and blocking out the world. And I think there are actually cotton candy-flavored kids' toothpastes, so you might be able to get that wish if you're willing to have something from a drugstore with a cartoon character on it.


 Ah. I wish I could tune stuff out like that. I can't even eat while wearing headphones or else all I hear is myself eating. I'll have to check the kids section. I only ever see bubble gum flavor but they add flavors often so maybe I'll luck out lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 6, 2013)

After the spoiler video, I am not excited about the May Birchbox. I would just be thrilled if my Birchbox order would get here. What is their new shipper called? Newgistics? It should be called SlowAsCrap. After the hurricane, my order shipped November 7th and arrived November 9th. I've done 4 orders from Birchbox in the past 13 months and the first 3 were delivered 2 days after I ordered. Monday will be 4 business days. And no tracking except the words Shipped From Client. Ugh. My May Birchbox mifht arrive first.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meriana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQkYG3FK4zw !!!! Spoiler video!


 Finally!


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely hoping for the Sumita Eye Pencil!  Do not want pretty much anything else in the video...


 Me too!


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2013)

> i had my wisdom teeth removed at my dad's dentist (never been there before) and they have TVs above the chair so when you lay back you can watch tv while they do their thing. Well, when I had my wisdom teeth taken out they did NOT put me under (which I knew they wouldn't) and the TV and dentist light combination perfectly reflected the entire procedure onto the tv screen. It was awful. I wanted to close my eyes but I couldn't. Also, that dentist totally sucked.


 That is nuts! While I wasn't put under, I don't remember getting my wisdom teeth out at all. Once they gassed me I was too out of it to notice anything.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh, knowing my luck I'm going to get the toothpaste. I'm not comfortable with the idea of putting things in our boxes that have been in the mens boxes for so long, and I would never buy a toothpaste I can't go get at the store. There are a few other things that looked ok in the video, but overall it seems boring! I


 some places do sell it - but it's more boutique shops.  no where in my area happens to sell it, but some cities have places that do!  they've been sampling this toothpaste on and off for a year, but i'm sure the samples aren't a year old!


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 6, 2013)

as for the beauty profile updates- i don't think there was a spot for your birthday before so maybe they'll be doing something for birthdays now! (or maybe they've caught on to so many people lying about their age, lol.)

i've gotten so many awesome boxes in the past year i'm kind of scared to change my profile from the original settings!!


----------



## jkwynn (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i've gotten so many awesome boxes in the past year i'm kind of scared to change my profile from the original settings!!


 LOL this is what I was thinking, too! I did change it on one of the accounts, but left the other two the same. If it ain't broke...


----------



## bluemustang (May 6, 2013)

> After the spoiler video, I am not excited about the May Birchbox. I would just be thrilled if my Birchbox order would get here. What is their new shipper called? Newgistics? It should be called SlowAsCrap. After the hurricane, my order shipped November 7th and arrived November 9th. I've done 4 orders from Birchbox in the past 13 months and the first 3 were delivered 2 days after I ordered. Monday will be 4 business days. And no tracking except the words Shipped From Client. Ugh. My May Birchbox mifht arrive first.


 I waited to order a new moisturizer until the last day that my 25% off code was valid in hopes that a plus two pack would become available. I figured even with being at the end of my current bottle, it would arrive ASAP and be fine.. Nope, it's been six days since I ordered it and still doesn't look like it will be here for a bit longer. Beauty Army delivers with Newgistics and I hate it, might as well be the pony express and paddle canoe.


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2013)

> as for the beauty profile updates- i don't think there was a spot for your birthday before so maybe they'll be doing something for birthdays now! (or maybe they've caught on to so many people lying about their age, lol.) i've gotten so many awesome boxes in the past year i'm kind of scared to change my profile from the original settings!!Â


 I will still lie about my age to them lol. I put my birthday minus twelve years.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

I confess that I actually picked a June date for one profile so she would be a Gemini, and my third profile will be a Libra once I get around to updating it (my main profile reflects my true Aquarian-ness).


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2013)

I have a bad feeling that since the theme this month is Beauty Diaries, the lifestyle extra will be some kind of cheesy diary/notepad or maybe a pen.  Or maybe since they all pulled out their makeup bags in the video, maybe we will get a makeup bag to shut up all the complainers on FB who are always comparing them to Ipsy.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bad feeling that since the theme this month is Beauty Diaries, the lifestyle extra will be some kind of cheesy diary/notepad or maybe a pen.  Or maybe since they all pulled out their makeup bags in the video, maybe we will get a makeup bag to shut up all the complainers on FB who are always comparing them to Ipsy.


 That's one of those reasons why I don't subscribe Ipsy is because of those Make up bags. It totally add up in a hoarding pile that I just don't have any use for. Plus, those bags could easily be bought at 99 cents store. I think it's great for anyone who could make an use for that gifting, etc. It just gets old to gift a person with same stuff/theme. I don't know. I'm weird, I guess. I just hope that BB won't give that make up bag because, really, I just got rid of couple and threw out some make up that were really old. I'm trying to simplify my necessities.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* 



I have a bad feeling that since the theme this month is Beauty Diaries, the lifestyle extra will be some kind of cheesy diary/notepad or maybe a pen.  Or maybe since they all pulled out their makeup bags in the video, maybe we will get a makeup bag to shut up all the complainers on FB who are always comparing them to Ipsy.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one of those reasons why I don't subscribe Ipsy is because of those Make up bags. It totally add up in a hoarding pile that I just don't have any use for. Plus, those bags could easily be bought at 99 cents store. I think it's great for anyone who could make an use for that gifting, etc. It just gets old to gift a person with same stuff/theme. I don't know. I'm weird, I guess. I just hope that BB won't give that make up bag because, really, I just got rid of couple and threw out some make up that were really old. I'm trying to simplify my necessities.


 Plus I'm allergic to alot of drugstore brand make up/skincare. Like TALC, Silicone, etc. to keep the costs affordable.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have some of their makeup, i actually bought like 4 items when they had their cat collection a few seasons ago (i got a eyeshadow, luminizer, powder and lipstick). i love the packaging, but i don't think it's worth the price. and i don't even use the luminizer stick because it's shaped like a cat and i just CAN'T mess it up D:


 I actually just bought the full coverage lipstick from Paul &amp; Joe in Silk Stockings and I am in *love* with it. The packaging is adorable and the lipstick is a, surprisingly, great color for me. I haven't tried anything else from them, but I love that lipstick.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2013)

If I had a dollar for every make up bag I've thrown away I'd be rich! So yeah, hoping for no more!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually just bought the full coverage lipstick from Paul &amp; Joe in Silk Stockings and I am in *love* with it. The packaging is adorable and the lipstick is a, surprisingly, great color for me. I haven't tried anything else from them, but I love that lipstick.


 IF you can? Can I see the picture??? I'm just conflicted whether if I want to buy that lipstick or not??!! There's Neiman Marcus down the street (I dunno if they sell those there? )


----------



## jessicarobin (May 6, 2013)

I just bought the Marvis in a full size last week, so I actually would like to get a travel size, I like it a lot (not really worth the $13, but I purchased at a vulnerable moment).

I'm also looking forward to maybe getting the Joie perfume.  I'm one of those people who loves perfume samples, so long as it's not something I can easily get at a department store.  I like being introduced to new things and I haven't seen that anywhere but Birchbox.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the Marvis in a full size last week, so I actually would like to get a travel size, I like it a lot (not really worth the $13, but I purchased at a vulnerable moment).
> 
> I'm also looking forward to maybe getting the Joie perfume.  I'm one of those people who loves perfume samples, so long as it's not something I can easily get at a department store.  I like being introduced to new things and I haven't seen that anywhere but Birchbox.







 (I didn't buy that Marvis) BUT for some reason, BB has an odd aversion or taste toward fragrance dept. I mean, I LOVE to be introduced to any new fragrances that I've never heard of (mind that I've worked in retail over 12 years so I'm not easily to be fooled by 'popular' brand names). It seems like BB's idea that particular fragrance and my preferences doesn't seem to mesh that well. They either need to hire someone that has my similar fragrance to opt out the floral stuff out. I don't know if it's based on my age, but that doesn't mean that I'm an old hag that like florals, period. Sorry, I'm allergic to florals especially Marc Jacobs' perfume collection that I would be sneezing out of control. Fruity and vanilla scented doesn't mean for young people but there are scents have been played into modern with lightly floral high notes combo with fruity/vanilla... that would be nice to see that option in BB store.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In unrelated news, anyone else watching _Game of Thrones_?  Brienne's costume tonight is just *wrong*.


 LOL!!! I loved how uncomfortable she looked.. poor thing! 

These last few episodes have been AMAZING


----------



## TXSlainte (May 6, 2013)

> They've had the Marvis toothpaste for nearly a year on the men's side....I actually LOVE it, and hope I get it! It's my most favorite toothpaste


 I got the toothpaste in one of my earliest boxes. It's been around awhile.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 6, 2013)

I think they added birthdays so people could "get older" on their profiles. I noticed with my main account that my age hadn't changed since I had opened the account. Now accounts could update on birthdays.



> as for the beauty profile updates- i don't think there was a spot for your birthday before so maybe they'll be doing something for birthdays now! (or maybe they've caught on to so many people lying about their age, lol.) i've gotten so many awesome boxes in the past year i'm kind of scared to change my profile from the original settings!!Â


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 6, 2013)

I was half hoping they did that so they could give us something on our birthdays, like a code or something. And I really only hoped that because mine happens to be in 9 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they added birthdays so people could "get older" on their profiles. I noticed with my main account that my age hadn't changed since I had opened the account. Now accounts could update on birthdays.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 6, 2013)

> > as for the beauty profile updates- i don't think there was a spot for your birthday before so maybe they'll be doing something for birthdays now! (or maybe they've caught on to so many people lying about their age, lol.) i've gotten so many awesome boxes in the past year i'm kind of scared to change my profile from the original settings!!Â
> 
> 
> I will still lie about my age to them lol. I put my birthday minus twelve years.


 Lol. Minus 10 years for me.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF you can? Can I see the picture??? I'm just conflicted whether if I want to buy that lipstick or not??!! There's Neiman Marcus down the street (I dunno if they sell those there? )


 Yeah, it's at home, but I'll swatch it and put it on my lips so you can see!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the Marvis in a full size last week, so I actually would like to get a travel size, I like it a lot (not really worth the $13, but I purchased at a vulnerable moment).
> 
> I'm also looking forward to maybe getting the Joie perfume.  I'm one of those people who loves perfume samples, so long as it's not something I can easily get at a department store.  I like being introduced to new things and I haven't seen that anywhere but Birchbox.


 you can get it cheaper on amazon!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 6, 2013)

> > After the spoiler video, I am not excited about the May Birchbox. I would just be thrilled if my Birchbox order would get here. What is their new shipper called? Newgistics? It should be called SlowAsCrap. After the hurricane, my order shipped November 7th and arrived November 9th. I've done 4 orders from Birchbox in the past 13 months and the first 3 were delivered 2 days after I ordered. Monday will be 4 business days. And no tracking except the words Shipped From Client. Ugh. My May Birchbox mifht arrive first.
> 
> 
> I waited to order a new moisturizer until the last day that my 25% off code was valid in hopes that a plus two pack would become available. I figured even with being at the end of my current bottle, it would arrive ASAP and be fine.. Nope, it's been six days since I ordered it and still doesn't look like it will be here for a bit longer. Beauty Army delivers with Newgistics and I hate it, might as well be the pony express and paddle canoe.


 Hahaha! Here's what the latest tracking update says: 5/5/2013 02:50 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206. So does this mean it didn't actually ship until yesterday? Technically it shipped when it left the Birchbox warehouse on Thursday, but can you see my point? It's been sitting in New Jersey for days. I ordered on Wednesday. When I ordered before, like on Wednesday, say, I had the package in my hands on Friday.


----------



## gracewilson (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha! Here's what the latest tracking update says:
> 
> ...


 I had the exact same experience - my tracking never updated past New Jersey even on the morning I got it (in North Carolina).  I didn't check again after they delivered it.  It took a full week from order time to delivery (Tuesday - Tuesday).


----------



## Kristen121 (May 6, 2013)

Nothing really excites me in the spoiler video. I wouldn't mind getting the hair mask, but I'm pretty sure I've gotten it before. I know I tried it from somewhere, but not sure if it was BB or not. I would use the toothpaste if I got it, but I won't be sad it it's not in my box. I would like to try the dry shampoo, I'm still looking for a good one. Now off to update my profile.


----------



## SamAsh (May 6, 2013)

Just scored my sister's Mirenesse from last month that she didn't want! I adore it! We're you all saying use it with the Pixi sharpener?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just scored my sister's Mirenesse from last month that she didn't want! I adore it! We're you all saying use it with the Pixi sharpener?


 I use a Styli Style dual sharpener, and it works great, almost too good.  I had to learn not to push so hard as I am turning it.


----------



## DragonChick (May 6, 2013)

Ugh. They even say in their shipping FAQ now  that full size orders ship via Newgistics but you can "upgrade" to UPS shipping for a fee. Well then. I don't see myself buying anything full size from them unless they're the only site that carries it now. Carrier pigeons are faster than Newgistics.


----------



## guenivere (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Beauty Army delivers with Newgistics and I hate it, might as well be the pony express and paddle canoe.


 
LOL, gosh, ain't that the truth! BB is usually pretty awesome with shipping, even to the west coast, but BA which is south of me, sends my package to a distributor north of me (and out of our state, btw), and then it has to travel back south. And it's so dang slow.


----------



## classybroad (May 6, 2013)

Wow got my May shipping notice today! That was super quick hopefully it will be here by end of the week. A nice early Mother's Day gift for me- this and the Pop Sugar Summer box


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

No clicky truck. :-(


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 6, 2013)

Got my ship notice today too, I was so surprised haha way before boxes update. Yay I really hope there is something good in there this month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2013)

May Spoiler #1! 

This innovative new product stays put through sweat, tears, humidityâ€”even rain! Can you guess what it is? When we hear from 250 of you we'll unlock the reveal!

ETA:  Added pic from FB


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2013)

> May Spoiler #1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmm.. a makeup product, something waterproof?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 6, 2013)

With Birchbox, I barely follow spoilers because I never get anything they feature it seems like!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2013)

Cargo water resistant blush?


----------



## cari12 (May 6, 2013)

I just got a shipping email! That's got to be a first, I never get them early! No weight yet though, maybe tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2013)

I have a tracking number on my second account! It hasn't updated yet though. It's been a long time since one of my boxes shipped early!


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. Minus 10 years for me.


 i made my age even lower.  i was born at the end of the millenium in my birchbox profile, lmao. naw for real i'm an early 80s baby.


----------



## HazelC (May 6, 2013)

Omg shipping email.. That's super early!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilla1020 (May 6, 2013)

> I will still lie about my age to them lol. I put my birthday minus twelve years.


 Lol I lied too! I subtracted 13 years off my bday!


----------



## ohtiffanylynn (May 6, 2013)

The possibility of cargo blush was just revealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (May 6, 2013)

They just posted the spoiler! Here's hoping I actually get it in my box, lol.





 cargo water resistant blush. wonder how well it works? looks like there will be three shades. none look too offensive, so thats good. I'd take any of them happily! glossybox sent out a blush last month and few of the colors were SUPER dark and got sent to pale ladies, so i always worry about that with blushes in sub boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2013)

They revealed it!

Cargo's Water-Resistant Blush - Great guess NicoleRoyer!


----------



## Jamie P (May 6, 2013)

I need this!!!! Seriously. I'm soaked 30 minutes into my work day.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 6, 2013)

Spoiler



Not sure how I feel about this- I'm interested in trying more cargo products but I'm a bit blushed out lately.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i made my age even lower.  i was born at the end of the millenium in my birchbox profile, lmao. naw for real i'm an early 80s baby.


 LOL me too...I'm 1981, I told BB 1997 (16) I wonder if I should make main account b-day month and day correct, and the other account for 6 months earlier or later, just in case they start sending out b-day codes....then I'd get a code every 6 months instead of two at one time LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 6, 2013)

I won't get it haha


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

I may get that bec I updated my profile to make up only from hair products to get make up since I never got lipsticks in the past months.


----------



## wadedl (May 6, 2013)

I want the blush! I have so much blush right now though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I still want it!


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 6, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice!  Surprising, since last month's box I got fairly late.


----------



## amy lyn (May 6, 2013)

> Just got my shipping notice! Â Surprising, since last month's box I got fairly late. Â


 Same here, I'm surprised. Now if my item pictures would just update, I'd be one happy clam.


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2013)

> Same here, I'm surprised. Now if my item pictures would just update, I'd be one happy clam.


 That still won't happen until the 10th, no matter how early your box ships


----------



## Auntboo (May 6, 2013)

> I don't know if it's based on my age, but that doesn't mean that I'm an old hag that like florals, period.


 So if I don't hate florals, that makes me an old hag, huh? I actually hate perfume in general but dayum that was a judgmental and mean-spirited remark. It's fine if you don't like a product but it's equally fine if other people do like it.


----------



## lorizav (May 6, 2013)

Wow, sadly not looking forward to anything in the video.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (May 6, 2013)

I'd actually like to try the Marvis toothpaste and the Coola sunscreen...but, if I happened to get the Cargo blush, I wouldn't complain


----------



## lioness90 (May 6, 2013)

My box just shipped! I hope I don't get the blush - I don't wear face makeup.


----------



## amy lyn (May 6, 2013)

> That still won't happen until the 10th, no matter how early your box ships


 Oh I know it isn't for a few more days. It's the first thing I do when I wake up. I grab my phone and look for those darn pictures. I'm lame. My subscription boxes are the highlight of my month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 6, 2013)

Yay! So happy the sneak peek video is finally out! Let's see...My thoughts....

Amazingly enough, I'd love the toothpaste...I adore mint anything
Don't really need COOLA. I never go outside unless I'm leaving the house lol never use SPF
Amika - meh...maybe
Dry Shampoo - NOOOOoooo lol Please no...I wash my hair everyday, I wouldn't use it!
Joie perfume - Once again, I'm so picky with fragrances. Unless it's fruity or bakery scented, I probably won't like it
Sumita eyeliners - YES...a million times YES. I'll take them all..matter of fact, just send me a whole box of just eyeliners...don't need any other products lol
Foundation Primer - not feeling this one either...I wonder what it's like for BB Cream, since I don't use foundation

As far as the Cargo blush goes, I'd gladly take that too!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2013)

My gift sub to myself has shipped but not my main box. Oh well, 2 different days of treats I guess!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

> My gift sub to myself has shipped but not my main box. Oh well, 2 different days of treats I guess!


 That's a good thing....definitely not dupe boxes!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

Just got shipping notice.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I placed my order on Wednesday too (early Wednesday morning) and it wasn't shipped until - according to the Newgistics tracking info - Sunday.  Normally, the latest I would have received my order would be Monday (if the order is placed on a Wednesday).  My package is still chilling out in Elizabeth, NJ.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. They even say in their shipping FAQ now  that full size orders ship via Newgistics but you can "upgrade" to UPS shipping for a fee. Well then. I don't see myself buying anything full size from them unless they're the only site that carries it now. Carrier pigeons are faster than Newgistics.
 
According to what's in my cart right now, it costs $7 to upgrade to UPS Ground, $15 for UPS 2nd Day Air, &amp; $22 for UPS Next Day Air.  I have a feeling I'll be ordering from Sephora more than Birchbox now.  While I love Birchbox's point system, I loathe Newgistics.  

ETA: At least they're not as bad as Hautelook - even with Newgistics.  Of course, it's pretty hard to be nearly as bad as Hautelook's shipping.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 7, 2013)

I actually think Hautelooks shipping is good...once it ships lol I'm buying some summer stuff now so it will all be here by the time I need it.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 7, 2013)

No clicky truck on either account....and so it begins lol....c'mon birchbox!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 7, 2013)

I have tracking!  Super excited bc my tracking # typically shows up around the 11th and ships out on the 13th or 14th.


----------



## marybbryant (May 7, 2013)

I put my real birthdate on the profile.  I thought about going younger, but then I was afraid I would get a box full of acne product or Yes to....  Not that there is anything wrong with the Yes To products.  I would probably like them, I just don't want them in my Birchbox.  Anyway, I like getting anti-aging products and I don't like smelling like a piece of fruit or a cupcake.  I love floral fragrances, and I'm not an "old hag", I just prefer more sophisticated scents.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2013)

No clicky trucks on either sub. Not that I was expecting it this early, lol.


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 7, 2013)

Hmm. I got the Coola last summer and i ended up buying a full size- i really liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wonder what the new formula is like and if since i got the old formula i wonder if im dq'ed from getting the new stuff


----------



## MrsMeow (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my real birthdate on the profile.  I thought about going younger, but then I was afraid I would get a box full of acne product or Yes to....  Not that there is anything wrong with the Yes To products.  I would probably like them, I just don't want them in my Birchbox.  Anyway, I like getting anti-aging products and I don't like smelling like a piece of fruit or a cupcake.  I love floral fragrances, and I'm not an "old hag", I just prefer more sophisticated scents.


 Yep, this is all me as well.  And my second box I actually put OLDER than I am!


----------



## marybbryant (May 7, 2013)

I hope I don't get the Coola.  I go to my dermatologist usually about 4 times a year, and every time I do, she gives me a great big tube of Jan Marini sunscreen with antioxidants.  One of the tubes lasts me a year, so I end up giving them away and don't really need more sunscreen.  I wont complain if I get though, and its always nice to try something new, I would just rather have something else.

I'm incredibly easy to please when it comes to Birchbox.  I love to try new products.  Even if its a product they have had before, like the Marvis toothpaste, if I haven't received it yet, then its new to me.   There are a lot of things Birchbox has sampled in the past that I would love to get in my Birchbox. 

I would love some kind of hair care product this month.  I always love getting skin care and body care products.  I would also love, love, love to see one of the eye pencils or the Cargo blush in my Birchbox!

I've already received the Klorane dry shampoo in both my Birchbox subs, so I know I wont be getting that.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my real birthdate on the profile.  I thought about going younger, but then I was afraid I would get a box full of acne product or Yes to....  Not that there is anything wrong with the Yes To products.  I would probably like them, I just don't want them in my Birchbox.  Anyway, I like getting anti-aging products and I don't like smelling like a piece of fruit or a cupcake.  I love floral fragrances, and I'm not an "old hag", I just prefer more sophisticated scents.







I don't like too sweet or acid fragrances, but I love floral perfumes... jasmin and gardenia based scents are my favorite!


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2013)

I got my shipping e-mail yesterday! That is the earliest I have ever gotten one!!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend to anyone with the term of 'Old Hag'. I have a tendency to be opinionated about certian things that sometimes I get frustrated. For the last couple of perfume samples, I've gotten from BB were mostly powdered and florals that I'm so allergic. The only one they sent the fruity and awfully sweet perfume was Juicy Couture VA VA GLAM ? Even though, they said its sweet/fruity and very musky and my nose didn't agree with the fragrance and got a real bad headache. Ended up giving to my sister who loves it. Here's an example of this perfume that is MY Favorite that has ALL combination of florals/frutiy/vanilla at a very modern notes and appropriate for mid 30's ladies. It's one of my favorites and I've gotten a lot of compliments. (I know everyone have their own opinion and there's no right or wrong; nothing is wrong with that  ) Anyway, my point is here's the information on my perfume notes:* Top notes*: pink rose petals, soft lily, summer daisy *Middle notes*: Egyptian jasmine, creamy peony *Bottom notes*: white patchouli, vanilla tincture, white musk. Look at Bottom notes: Vanilla? The rest all are florals but I LOVE IT. it gives in a blanace. It is fruity/vanilla modern notes but not overly sweet. There was one other of Benefit's perfume that was really sweet on the musky side was a little too much but great for anyone who like that. Here's the bottle:



I love Jasmine and Gardenia smell. Sometimes like with Marc Jacobs Collection, the scent are so wonderful, it's too overpowering. I don't know if my sense of smell had changed over the years. I even wonder if (there were some risks to get implanted in my cochlea) that I may lose some senses of smell. I noticed that lately for the last few years. I used to have a great sense of smell but lately, sometimes, certain things, that I can't even taste. Kinda sad, although.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually think Hautelooks shipping is good...once it ships lol I'm buying some summer stuff now so it will all be here by the time I need it.


 I think they package things great and once it is sent out - it gets to you pretty fast.

The issue with Hautelook is that they are at the mercy of the supplier.  I waited for a month and they still did not ship something - I went on their live chat help thingy and asked what was going on.  They told me that they have to wait for the supplier (for example: The Balm) to ship to them.  So the balm gets their orders from Hautelook (that came from us) then sends it to HL...HL sends it out to us.   IF The Balm couldn't send it -you get refunded because HL really couldn't send/sell you anything.  

That probably made no sense...but in my head it does.


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend to anyone with the term of 'Old Hag'. I have a tendency to be opinionated about certian things that sometimes I get frustrated. For the last couple of perfume samples, I've gotten from BB were mostly powdered and florals that I'm so allergic. The only one they sent the fruity and awfully sweet perfume was Juicy Couture VA VA GLAM ? Even though, they said its sweet/fruity and very musky and my nose didn't agree with the fragrance and got a real bad headache. Ended up giving to my sister who loves it.
> 
> Here's an example of this perfume that is MY Favorite that has ALL combination of florals/frutiy/vanilla at a very modern notes and appropriate for mid 30's ladies. It's one of my favorites and I've gotten a lot of compliments. (I know everyone have their own opinion and there's no right or wrong; nothing is wrong with that  ) Anyway, my point is here's the information on my perfume notes:* Top notes*: pink rose petals, soft lily, summer daisy *Middle notes*: Egyptian jasmine, creamy peony *Bottom notes*: white patchouli, vanilla tincture, white musk. Look at Bottom notes: Vanilla? The rest all are florals but I LOVE IT. it gives in a blanace. It is fruity/vanilla modern notes but not overly sweet. There was one other of Benefit's perfume that was really sweet on the musky side was a little too much but great for anyone who like that.
> ...


 I'd like to try this fragrance.I got a sample in my box last fall of the Harvey Prince Ageless which I love and actually ordered a purse size sample directly from the company. My favorite of all time. I'm sad though because the company is having problems. I may not be able to purchase this again. Looking for some other scents to try.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend to anyone with the term of 'Old Hag'. I have a tendency to be opinionated about certian things that sometimes I get frustrated. For the last couple of perfume samples, I've gotten from BB were mostly powdered and florals that I'm so allergic. The only one they sent the fruity and awfully sweet perfume was Juicy Couture VA VA GLAM ? Even though, they said its sweet/fruity and very musky and my nose didn't agree with the fragrance and got a real bad headache. Ended up giving to my sister who loves it.
> 
> Here's an example of this perfume that is MY Favorite that has ALL combination of florals/frutiy/vanilla at a very modern notes and appropriate for mid 30's ladies. It's one of my favorites and I've gotten a lot of compliments. (I know everyone have their own opinion and there's no right or wrong; nothing is wrong with that  ) Anyway, my point is here's the information on my perfume notes:* Top notes*: pink rose petals, soft lily, summer daisy *Middle notes*: Egyptian jasmine, creamy peony *Bottom notes*: white patchouli, vanilla tincture, white musk. Look at Bottom notes: Vanilla? The rest all are florals but I LOVE IT. it gives in a blanace. It is fruity/vanilla modern notes but not overly sweet. There was one other of Benefit's perfume that was really sweet on the musky side was a little too much but great for anyone who like that.
> ...


 That sounds amazing! I love jasmine anything! I'm going to need to find a way to smell this stuff since they don't send samples and I don't live near a Sephora...


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend to anyone with the term of 'Old Hag'. I have a tendency to be opinionated about certian things that sometimes I get frustrated. For the last couple of perfume samples, I've gotten from BB were mostly powdered and florals that I'm so allergic. The only one they sent the fruity and awfully sweet perfume was Juicy Couture VA VA GLAM ? Even though, they said its sweet/fruity and very musky and my nose didn't agree with the fragrance and got a real bad headache. Ended up giving to my sister who loves it.
> 
> Here's an example of this perfume that is MY Favorite that has ALL combination of florals/frutiy/vanilla at a very modern notes and appropriate for mid 30's ladies. It's one of my favorites and I've gotten a lot of compliments. (I know everyone have their own opinion and there's no right or wrong; nothing is wrong with that  ) Anyway, my point is here's the information on my perfume notes:* Top notes*: pink rose petals, soft lily, summer daisy *Middle notes*: Egyptian jasmine, creamy peony *Bottom notes*: white patchouli, vanilla tincture, white musk. Look at Bottom notes: Vanilla? The rest all are florals but I LOVE IT. it gives in a blanace. It is fruity/vanilla modern notes but not overly sweet. There was one other of Benefit's perfume that was really sweet on the musky side was a little too much but great for anyone who like that.
> ...


 I think I'd like to try that..I'll have to look for it.

Also, tracking updated..0.4768 delivery on 5/13!  This is probably only the 2nd time in 10 months of being with BB that I've gotten it this early


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds amazing! I love jasmine anything! I'm going to need to find a way to smell this stuff since they don't send samples and I don't live near a Sephora...


 If you live close to a Macy's, they might carry it. There are a couple of Macy's in Columbus that carry Benefit products and have the brow bar.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

> I'd like to try this fragrance.I got a sample in my box last fall of the Harvey Prince Ageless which I love and actually ordered a purse size sample directly from the company. My favorite of all time. I'm sad though because the company is having problems. I may not be able to purchase this again. Looking for some other scents to try.


 Speaking of Harvey Prince, for some reason, BB never sends me any of that plus they sent out Atelier perfume that I would have liked to try as well. I've gotten the opposite. I also didn't get Mineresse Lipgloss, MAKE lipstick/eye shadows, etc. Before BB changed their beauty profile, I changed "What item that I'm more likely to splurge on" It used to be Hair Products, two weeks ago, I changed it to Make up. Now, with that new beauty profile update, I changed it again to Make up, bath/body care (because I didn't get WHISH (I know some people didn't like it due to blueberry scent but I would have liked it)., etc. I live in San Francisco Bay Area and as you know that is BeneFit's coporate headquarter located there. There are PRACTICALLY BeneFit boutiques and free standing brow bars/beauty palors every where. I've been reading news about the company lately that you said they are struggling. I'm not surprised about that because 1. they don't offer enough variety of products with competiters 2. Slow to meet the demand in the industry as terms of products 3. Coporate headquarters (management/executives, etc.) are not acknowledging their employee's talents to move them up or to be 'open' to new ideas to be emerged resulting a high turn over rate. No one wants to work for same position/company no more than 2 years because they get bored and need challenges to be challenged. There's another SF beauty coporate here that has a better reputation as terms for working and moving up successfully is (It's not Bare Escentuals I know that company was sold to Shiedso (Spell?) a few years ago). I will come back with that name. Not, Sephora (It is headquarted in SF, Hong Kong, Paris, and Toronto). There's a website somewhere that do provide you free perfume samples.. It's a perfume website I can't remember now top off from my head. I will come back later..


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they package things great and once it is sent out - it gets to you pretty fast.
> 
> ...


 This totally makes sense and this is pretty much exactly how I thought they ran it. Which is why it's great to get stuff in advance...there is one item I haven't gotten a ship notice on, hopefully that doesn't happen to me where they can't ship it cuz I really want it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicarobin (May 7, 2013)

My favorite fragrance in the entire world is Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine by Jo Malone, but they stopped making that.  I've stooped to doing makeup trades on makeupalley for decants of other people's Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine while I look for a comparable substitute.  I've tried going to places that mix perfume oils for you, and it's just not the same.  

The Folle de Joie  in the Birchbox video has jasmine notes in it, so I'm really, really hoping that it might be similar.  I am into light floral/green/fresh fragrances and I'm really particular.  I don't like overly commercial scents, but I do like trying to find a new, obtainable signature scent.  The one I've been wearing lately is Philosophy Summer Grace.  It's totally different, but it's wearable and I get a lot of compliments with it.  It just doesn't live up to my Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine :


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This totally makes sense and this is pretty much exactly how I thought they ran it. Which is why it's great to get stuff in advance...there is one item I haven't gotten a ship notice on, hopefully that doesn't happen to me where they can't ship it cuz I really want it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it has been awhile - get on HL live chat.  It was amazing - right after I did that...they refunded my S&amp;H and magically it was shipped to me about a day or 2 later.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it has been awhile - get on HL live chat.  It was amazing - right after I did that...they refunded my S&amp;H and magically it was shipped to me about a day or 2 later.


 Well it isn't technically 'due' to arrive until later so I won't start worrying until closer to that time, ha. But if I don't get one, I will definitely get on the live chat, thanks for your tips!


----------



## gemstone (May 7, 2013)

> My favorite fragrance in the entire world is Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine by Jo Malone, but they stopped making that. Â I've stooped to doing makeup trades on makeupalley for decants of other people's Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine while I look for a comparable substitute. Â I've tried going to places that mix perfume oils for you, and it's just not the same. Â  The Folle deÂ JoieÂ  in the Birchbox video has jasmine notes in it, so I'm really, really hoping that it might be similar. Â I am into light floral/green/fresh fragrances and I'm really particular. Â I don't like overly commercial scents, but I do like trying to find a new, obtainable signature scent. Â The one I've been wearing lately is Philosophy Summer Grace. Â It's totally different, but it's wearable and I get a lot of compliments with it. Â It just doesn't live up to my Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine :


 I haven't smelled either of those, but I got the folle de joie last month and I think you'll like it. It is definitely what I consider a "true floral," it smells like actual flowers instead of whatever vague "floral" scent perfume companies usually use. I also really like the jouer fragrance bb has, although unfortunately oil based perfumes never last long on me. It has a super potent honeysuckle scent.


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Harvey Prince, for some reason, BB never sends me any of that plus they sent out Atelier perfume that I would have liked to try as well. I've gotten the opposite. I also didn't get Mineresse Lipgloss, MAKE lipstick/eye shadows, etc. Before BB changed their beauty profile, I changed "What item that I'm more likely to splurge on" It used to be Hair Products, two weeks ago, I changed it to Make up. Now, with that new beauty profile update, I changed it again to Make up, bath/body care (because I didn't get WHISH (I know some people didn't like it due to blueberry scent but I would have liked it)., etc.
> 
> ...


 I also don't seem to get a lot of the makeup samples. I did get one eye pencil, one nail polish, one mascara . I would have loved the lip gloss. I seem to get more of the skincare, anti-aging stuff and hair items. I would love some of those headbands that a lot of people don't want anymore of. I've tweaked my profile a few times.Younger, more trendy and makeup preference has always been the splurge item.I did get the Whish blueberry shave cream . Most people seem to think it smelled terrible but I loved it. To me it did not smell too fruity and left more of subtle floral note. I want to order the shave cream and body lotion. I live in the Indianapolis area. There are a few places that offer a express type of blow out services. Not really blow out bars. We have one new Ulta that opened up recently that has a brow bar the other don't. I'll have to check that out. I miss the big city beauty perks. I grew up in Boston. I read about a (hair) bangs bar in New York City. I would love to get some more samples of the Ageless. I read that the company is having some conflict between the brothers that own it?


----------



## mariahk83 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Harvey Prince, for some reason, BB never sends me any of that plus they sent out Atelier perfume that I would have liked to try as well. I've gotten the opposite. I also didn't get Mineresse Lipgloss, MAKE lipstick/eye shadows, etc. Before BB changed their beauty profile, I changed "What item that I'm more likely to splurge on" It used to be Hair Products, two weeks ago, I changed it to Make up. Now, with that new beauty profile update, I changed it again to Make up, bath/body care (because I didn't get WHISH (I know some people didn't like it due to blueberry scent but I would have liked it)., etc.
> 
> ...


 I think she was refering to Harvey Prince that's struggling, not Benefit????


----------



## jessicarobin (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't smelled either of those, but I got the folle de joie last month and I think you'll like it. It is definitely what I consider a "true floral," it smells like actual flowers instead of whatever vague "floral" scent perfume companies usually use. I also really like the jouer fragrance bb has, although unfortunately oil based perfumes never last long on me. It has a super potent honeysuckle scent.


 Crossing my fingers that I get to sample it, then.  I considered buying it straight out when I first noticed it on the site, but $98 is too much to spend for me, fragrance unsmelled.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't smelled either of those, but I got the folle de joie last month and I think you'll like it. It is definitely what I consider a "true floral," it smells like actual flowers instead of whatever vague "floral" scent perfume companies usually use. I also really like the jouer fragrance bb has, although unfortunately oil based perfumes never last long on me. It has a super potent honeysuckle scent.


 exactly this. If you're looking for a floral, this is the one. I got it in my bb last month as well, and I very strongly "dislike" florals, I took one sniff and put it right back in its packaging. lol


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

> I think she was refering to Harvey Prince that's struggling, not Benefit????


 Whoops! I was right in middle of getting ready and I was thinking too much with too many other things. I will have to read about Harvey company. Yes, BeneFit is strong but they have problems with executives. Long story.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

O



> My favorite fragrance in the entire world is Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine by Jo Malone, but they stopped making that. Â I've stooped to doing makeup trades on makeupalley for decants of other people's Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine while I look for a comparable substitute. Â I've tried going to places that mix perfume oils for you, and it's just not the same. Â  The Folle deÂ JoieÂ  in the Birchbox video has jasmine notes in it, so I'm really, really hoping that it might be similar. Â I am into light floral/green/fresh fragrances and I'm really particular. Â I don't like overly commercial scents, but I do like trying to find a new, obtainable signature scent. Â The one I've been wearing lately is Philosophy Summer Grace. Â It's totally different, but it's wearable and I get a lot of compliments with it. Â It just doesn't live up to my Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine :


 OMGOSH! I love that fragrance !!! I love Jo Malone fragrances. So expensive that I was able to get the purse size. My fave is Nectuar Orange/Honey. It looked and sounded sweet. Nope! It's very refreshing, light, and airy. Lots of compliments and lasts 2 days! Even thru my clothes! I miss that perfume but that was when I had a job and money LOLOL. I do sneak a sample from them every now and then.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

> I also don't seem to get a lot of the makeup samples. I did get one eye pencil, one nail polish, one mascara . I would have loved the lip gloss. I seem to get more of the skincare, anti-aging stuff and hair items. I would love some of those headbands that a lot of people don't want anymore of. I've tweaked my profile a few times.Younger, more trendy and makeup preference has always been the splurge item.I did get the Whish blueberry shave cream . Most people seem to think it smelled terrible but I loved it. To me it did not smell too fruity and left more of subtle floral note. I want to order the shave cream and body lotion. I live in the Indianapolis area. There are a few places that offer a express type of blow out services. Not really blow out bars. We have one new Ulta that opened up recently that has a brow bar the other don't. I'll have to check that out. I miss the big city beauty perks. I grew up in Boston. I read about a (hair) bangs bar in New York City. I would love to get some more samples of the Ageless. I read that the company is having some conflict between the brothers that own it? Â


 I'm in the same boat as you are missing the big city perks. Recently moved from LA and my hubby and I are kinda having a hard time adjusting. We are thinking about moving to Pennisula (closer to SF) when the lease ends.


----------



## jessicarobin (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly this. If you're looking for a floral, this is the one. I got it in my bb last month as well, and I very strongly "dislike" florals, I took one sniff and put it right back in its packaging. lol


 Haha, well, as I said, I'm picky.  I don't like florals as a rule, just very particular ones.  Still, I am intrigued by this one, if it's both fresh and floral, it might be for me.  If it's heady and floral, then... not so much.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> O
> 
> OMGOSH! I love that fragrance !!! I love Jo Malone fragrances. So expensive that I was able to get the purse size. My fave is Nectuar Orange/Honey. It looked and sounded sweet. Nope! It's very refreshing, light, and airy. Lots of compliments and lasts 2 days! Even thru my clothes! I miss that perfume but that was when I had a job and money LOLOL. I do sneak a sample from them every now and then.


 Yeah, JM fragrances are fantastic.  Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine is the only one I've ever purchased (also purse sized), but I recently tried out the Bluebell in Nordstrom, it was very nice, but not enough to make me purchase.  I like them overall because they smell very refined and distinctive and their staying power is amazing. It would be awesome if Birchbox started carrying them.  I'd probably buy them more often to earn points, haha.


----------



## marybbryant (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I get to sample it, then.  I considered buying it straight out when I first noticed it on the site, but $98 is too much to spend for me, fragrance unsmelled.


 I agree.  I wouldn't mind spending 98.00 on a scent I really loved, but I wouldn't spend it on one I was unsure about.  

I love Chanel Allure Sensualle (not Chanel Allure, it has to be the Sensualle.  They are nothing alike)  Its hard to find, so I purchase it from the Chanel website, and its only 85.00.  98.00 is kind of a lot.

My Chanel is a floral, but its a deep spicy oriental type of floral, and kind of heavy.  I fell in love with the Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete?  that was in my Birchbox a couple of months ago for the summer months.


----------



## marybbryant (May 7, 2013)

I've started obsessively checking Birchbox for my shipping #.  None yet, but hopefully soon!

I wish Birchbox would have the MAKE eye shadows again.  I love powder shadows, and have never received one in any of my boxes.

I usually hope for skincare, hair care and body care items.  I still want those things, but this month I would love a makeup item, as long as its not for lips.  I wouldn't mind a tanning product either.  I have my fingers (and toes!) crossed for one of the eye pencils and/or the Cargo blush.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 7, 2013)

A couple of the new profile questions are if you like savory snacks in your Birchbox, or if you like sweet snacks in your Birchbox.  I love getting a little snack, either sweet or savory.  When my Birchbox arrives, I make a cup of tea, and then the next thing I do when I get my box is I look for the snack and eat whatever it is while I go through the rest of my box.  Its like a ritual.  I also love getting different kinds of tea in my box.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2013)

I got my clicky truck today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hoping the first wave of shipments gets the cargo products that came late from last month!  I doubt it's related but ever since I upgraded from monthly to yearly I've gotten my box much earlier.  Just my opinion, but usually I think the best stuff (or at least most buzzed about stuff) is in the second or third wave of boxes.  I will say that I've always thought my boxes seemed tied to my profile answers (sometimes loosely!) so I'm interested to see if the extra questions they added make a difference.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you live close to a Macy's, they might carry it. There are a couple of Macy's in Columbus that carry Benefit products and have the brow bar.


 There IS a Macy's in our mall but it's kinda crappy. I will check the next time I'm there, though, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KrankyJulie (May 7, 2013)

Shipping email was yesterday, shipping info updated today. Box weight 0.440. Looks like I get another "4 samples plus a worthless extra box." I'd probably be ok with this, but I really wish I had a nice fat box with lots to review for points for once.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

> Haha, well, as I said, I'm picky. Â I don't like florals as a rule, just very particular ones. Â Still, I am intrigued by this one, if it's both fresh and floral, it might be for me. Â If it's heady and floral, then... not so much. Yeah, JM fragrances are fantastic. Â Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine is the only one I've ever purchased (also purse sized), but I recently tried out the Bluebell in Nordstrom, it was very nice, but not enough to make me purchase. Â I like them overall because they smell very refined and distinctive and their staying power is amazing. It would be awesome if Birchbox started carrying them. Â I'd probably buy them more often to earn points, haha.


 I was just at Nordy's today to pick up shoes for my daughter. I just had the 'You had me at Hello" moment when I walked past Jo Malone collection and was able to sneak more samples from them LOLOL.. Apparently, it's Orange Blossom/Nectuar/Honey. They considered Orange Blossom as light floral note. I also got that in a sample.. SOo nice! I smelled Bluebell and it is floral but slightly blueberry scented. They considered it as 'Floral'. At the end, I ended up taking home at least 6 samples in Fruit/Light Florals notes. It should last me for at least a month! Now, this Nordstrom (I'm not sure if its other locations) leaves out a glass jar of empty sample bottles for self-serve customer sample fillings..


----------



## gemstone (May 7, 2013)

> Shipping email was yesterday, shipping info updated today. Box weight 0.440. Looks like I get another "4 samples plus a worthless extra box." I'd probably be ok with this, but I really wish I had a nice fat box with lots to review for points for once.


 Don't forget, a lot of good stuff is extra light. The lightest box I ever had had the eyeko skinny eyeliner mini, and I'm assuming the sumita liner will be just as light. Don't get yourself down before we even know any box contents.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 7, 2013)

> My favorite fragrance in the entire world is Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine by Jo Malone, but they stopped making that. Â I've stooped to doing makeup trades on makeupalley for decants of other people's Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine while I look for a comparable substitute. Â I've tried going to places that mix perfume oils for you, and it's just not the same. Â  The Folle deÂ JoieÂ  in the Birchbox video has jasmine notes in it, so I'm really, really hoping that it might be similar. Â I am into light floral/green/fresh fragrances and I'm really particular. Â I don't like overly commercial scents, but I do like trying to find a new, obtainable signature scent. Â The one I've been wearing lately is Philosophy Summer Grace. Â It's totally different, but it's wearable and I get a lot of compliments with it. Â It just doesn't live up to my Honeysuckle &amp; Jasmine :


 Have you tried PerfumesForABuck.com or Fragrance.net? They might have decants and full-size bottles.


----------



## thebirdsflyout (May 7, 2013)

Have any of ya'll had problems with the Exude lipsticks?  I ordered one during the Discovery Dash, and I got it today.  I've been twisting the applicator for about 20 minutes now, and the lipstick is just not getting pushed out of the tube!

Any suggestions?


----------



## jessicarobin (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried PerfumesForABuck.com or Fragrance.net? They might have decants and full-size bottles.


 I've never heard of PerfumesForABuck, but that sounds cool.  Thank you.


----------



## casey anne (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of ya'll had problems with the Exude lipsticks?  I ordered one during the Discovery Dash, and I got it today.  I've been twisting the applicator for about 20 minutes now, and the lipstick is just not getting pushed out of the tube!
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Keep twisting and email Birchbox??


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 7, 2013)

My tracking on my second account updated! Weight is .4520!


----------



## bonita22 (May 7, 2013)

My tracking just updated! .4480 on account #2. Still no clicky truck for account #1.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 7, 2013)

My tracking information loaded~ Estimated for the 10th, but it'll probably be here before  since I'm in the city and it's in Edgewood, NY.

Weight (lbs.): 0.4390

Hm... I mean there's been a lot of variation lately. I got a box that was a 0.4010 box a few months ago and that's been my favourite box in recent months.


----------



## marybbryant (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly this. If you're looking for a floral, this is the one. I got it in my bb last month as well, and I very strongly "dislike" florals, I took one sniff and put it right back in its packaging. lol


 I love floral scents so I hope I get to try that one at some point.  I love the scent of fruits and bakery items, but only when they are on my plate!  I know they are the more popular scents now though.  I do like citrus based fragrances for daytime in the summer when its hot.  There used to be a fragrance (might still be around, but I haven't seen it in a few years) called Summer that came in a very pretty bottle/flask that looked like a frosted glass leaf.  I think it was by Kenzo, but I could be mistaken.  I really loved that one a few summers ago.  I purchased Hello! last summer because it reminded me of Summer, but its not the same, and I grew tired of it after a short time.

I work in a hospital that has a no fragrance policy, so I don't really wear a lot scents so I want to really love the ones I do where when I can wear them.


----------



## wadedl (May 7, 2013)

My clicky truck had a shipping number! Now I just have to wait for the information to update! 






Three more days to see whats in the boxes!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of ya'll had problems with the Exude lipsticks?  I ordered one during the Discovery Dash, and I got it today.  I've been twisting the applicator for about 20 minutes now, and the lipstick is just not getting pushed out of the tube!
> 
> Any suggestions?


 I ordered one too, but I haven't gotten it yet. Did you get it to come out? I'm concerned now!


----------



## missionista (May 7, 2013)

Got a shipping notice today, but no tracking info yet.  Wow, super early this month.  I'm getting excited about it!


----------



## JHP07 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a shipping notice today, but no tracking info yet.  Wow, super early this month.  I'm getting excited about it!


 Same here!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 7, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice too! Excited!!


----------



## hlroberts (May 7, 2013)

Finding out you have a clicky truck:






Not having any shipping information and getting the automated "Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped." response:


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 7, 2013)

> Finding out you haveÂ a clicky truck:
> 
> 
> 
> Not having any shipping information and getting the automated "Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped." response:


 Lol


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finding out you have a clicky truck:
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## Auntboo (May 7, 2013)

> We have one new Ulta that opened up recently that has a brow bar the other don't. I'll have to check that out.


 Can you tell me which Ulta has the brow bar? As far as I knew the closest one was in Kokomo.


----------



## cmello (May 7, 2013)

Expected delivery is may 13 but its already in my state!!!!,


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 7, 2013)

I've been really busy with exams lately, so I don't even know what's going on in the birchbox world right now, but no tracking here for me yet! I might start having to watch the thread again soon though to see what everyone is getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (even if the spoilers left me underwhelmed).


----------



## dotybird (May 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notification yesterday. My box weighs 0.4739 with expected delivery May 10. Too bad I am leaving for a work trip on May 9 and won't be able to open my box until May 20!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (May 7, 2013)

Shipping notification with no weight yet, click click click clicking on the refresh button.  I have a whole window in Chrome open with all the tabs I need to refresh frequently.  Because I'm crazy.


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2013)

I think I've clicked the tracking link in my email 100 times since I got it yesterday, but no update for weight yet.


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 7, 2013)

I've gotten my shipping notice but haven't been able to view shipping information yet.  So far, is everyone who got a Monday shipping notice getting an approximately 0.44 lb bag?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

My clicky truck is just sitting there...smirking at me...and looking awfully unclickable and smug.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> My clicky truck is just sitting there...smirking at me...and looking awfully unclickable and smug.


 The unclicky trucks are LAUGHING AT US


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten my shipping notice but haven't been able to view shipping information yet.  So far, is everyone who got a Monday shipping notice getting an approximately 0.44 lb bag?


 I think so. All the weights posted so far have been around 0.44 to 0.48 that I've seen.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The unclicky trucks are LAUGHING AT US


I'm telling you! lol.....



Take THAT clicky truck!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 7, 2013)

I can't help checking to see if my truck is clicky every two seconds.


----------



## SamAsh (May 7, 2013)

My truck is clicky, but no updated info... hopefully soon! I need more spoilers or something. DANG.


----------



## lovepink (May 7, 2013)

Woo hoo clicky truck!  No email and no update, but in a few days we will know what we are getting!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo clicky truck!  No email and no update, but in a few days we will know what we are getting!


Jealous! lol


----------



## lovepink (May 7, 2013)

Aww thanks!  But don't be too jealous because you will most likely have your box before me!  And I am looking in the crystal ball and predict a clicky truck in your future, patient one




 (this is the closest I could get to fortune telling smiley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jealous! lol


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

No Clicky Truck......Come on BB!!


----------



## sbeam36 (May 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me either. :-( I got mine really late last month too. Wahhh!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thanks!  But don't be too jealous because you will most likely have your box before me!  And I am looking in the crystal ball and predict a clicky truck in your future, patient one
> 
> ...


lol, love it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 7, 2013)

LOL at the newest facebook spoiler being an item they've sent out for what is now the THIRD month in a row. (i guess at least i know i'm not getting it then)

i have a feeling this is going to be a dud month after an awesome april


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

Just got both ship emails within minutes...dupe boxes for me lol


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

my april was a dud and i won't even complain if i get a dupe of the beauty protector.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL at the newest facebook spoiler being an item they've sent out for what is now the THIRD month in a row. (i guess at least i know i'm not getting it then)
> 
> i have a feeling this is going to be a dud month after an awesome april


Oh my goodness! What kind of a spoiler is THAT?! lol....just doesn't excite a gal...even if it IS a good product.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 7, 2013)

Facebook Spoiler: 

Beauty Protector! The 2nd one. I was hoping for that Amika Mask. I had Beauty Protector sample from Feb box I can't remember. I LOVE IT! I didn't purchase it because I was already using the other brand, Alterna Bamboo serum that seems to be working for my hair real well. Once I run out of that Alterna then I'll purchase the beauty Protector. I think that I probably won't get that since I already had that sample before. I wouldn't mind having that again.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

^^ got it in both boxes and bought the full size...good stuff!


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

Ooh I really really hope I get that beauty protector spray, I've been wanting to try it! I have thin hair but a TON of it so I get tangles super easily and both my older daughters have inherited that lovely trait from me. I haven't found many good detangling sprays so I'm always on the look out for more.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finding out you have a clicky truck:
> 
> ...


 That's how I felt when I got my "your box has shipped" email and then tried to track it. I KNOW I visibly made a nasty face at my laptop. haha

Also: much love for Amy Poehler!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 8, 2013)

Ahhh I hope I don't get the Beauty Protector!  I got it in last month's box, and I like it, but I want something new to try!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I hope I don't get the Beauty Protector!  I got it in last month's box, and I like it, but I want something new to try!


 You won't get repeats on one account...if you do, they give you 100 points.


----------



## bonita22 (May 8, 2013)

Box#1 just updated! It weighs .4440 Box#2 weighs .4480 April wast first month with two boxes and I got a duplicate box. I made sure the profile was different on each account. I really hope I don't get another month of duplicate boxes!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh I really really hope I get that beauty protector spray, I've been wanting to try it! I have thin hair but a TON of it so I get tangles super easily and both my older daughters have inherited that lovely trait from me. I haven't found many good detangling sprays so I'm always on the look out for more.


 I have the same hair type, and I got the BP spray in Feb, and pretty much immediately bought the full size once I had points!  It's such a great all-around spray (detangles, conditions, heat protects, and makes my hair soft and smells pretty).  It's expensive (well, compared to drug-store brands), but soooooo good!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 8, 2013)

> Box#1 just updated! It weighs .4440 Box#2 weighs .4480 April wast first month with two boxes and I got a duplicate box. I made sure the profile was different on each account. I really hope I don't get another month of duplicate boxes!


 How close did you get your trackin this month...sounds like it may be another dupe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had that issue at first for a few months, chagr your profile again if it is a dupe....mine are pretty diff


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

Well, got the shipping email last night on my first account, tracking hadn't updated though, checked it just now, and we're in the system! my weight is .4625....I'm hoping for a decent box, lately all I've gotten are hair and face products, packets packets packets.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 8, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.4520
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013


Come on eyeliner!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finding out you have a clicky truck:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh I really really hope I get that beauty protector spray, I've been wanting to try it! I have thin hair but a TON of it so I get tangles super easily and both my older daughters have inherited that lovely trait from me. I haven't found many good detangling sprays so I'm always on the look out for more.


 I bought the full size just from hearing everyone rave about it here. I absolutely love it, I also have thin hair but a lot and it works wonders for my hair.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the full size just from hearing everyone rave about it here. I absolutely love it, I also have thin hair but a lot and it works wonders for my hair.


 I bought it with points as well after hearing everyone here rave about it (never sampled it.)  I LOVE it...it actually detangles my hair.  I have a lot of hair and kept it shorter for years because I hated how it knotted easily when long.  The Beauty Protector actually makes it worth it having my hair long again. It is now a HG hair product for me.


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

I got a clicky truck!!!



 my weight is:0.4698. Still waiting on my April box



.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 8, 2013)

Box has finally updated, weight is 0.4341 and projected delivery is 5/13, I hope I get it sooner.

Hopefully BB surprises me this month, I am definitely looking forward to some new stuff (and by new I mean something I didn't receive in my BB Man box) LoL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2013)

> Come on eyeliner!!! Â


 Box twins!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

Mine weighs .4540 and apparently my expected delivery is TODAY!!!!!


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 8, 2013)

my clicky truck says 

Weight (lbs.):
0.4314
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh I'm so jealous of those of you with tracking! Hopefully mine updates today 





Really hoping for the beauty protector! I actually have it in my cart right now...waiting for this month's points to bump me up to 200 &amp; hoping they add more Pick Twos before I actually order.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

Mine that shipped is .4510. It says expected May 13th but it's pretty close. Hopefully I'll get it Friday or Saturday. Still nothing on my other one.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 8, 2013)

no clicky truck. shocker


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *topAriswithlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my clicky truck says
> 
> ...


 I think we are box twins!! Mine is 0.4341  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (May 8, 2013)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4550
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 8, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery!


 Awesome!  Pics when you get it please!!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my shipping notification yesterday. My box weighs 0.4739 with expected delivery May 10. Too bad I am leaving for a work trip on May 9 and won't be able to open my box until May 20!


 My weight is .4768..twins perhaps??


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we are box twins!! Mine is 0.4341  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cross our fingure that we get a good one!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 8, 2013)

my truck is clicky! my tracking is unavailable though/no updates. GRR. 



 why cant i just have everything i want all the time?!


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery!


 omg thats awesome and fast! please take pictures we can't wait to see


----------



## inlustro (May 8, 2013)

My truck is clicky!  Box weight is .4590, says it'll be here by Monday but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Friday delivery.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my truck is clicky! my tracking is unavailable though/no updates. GRR.
> 
> ...


 I just got a clicky truck!!!! And yes, tracking needs to update RIGHT NOW.  Hopefully I'll have my box in hand by Monday!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my truck is clicky! my tracking is unavailable though/no updates. GRR.
> 
> ...






 I updated my profile from "What item I'm more likely to splurge on: Hair Products &lt;which I hardly got any lol&gt;" often ships out first, and getting it early before the 10th. I live on the west coast. SInce the new profile preferences and changes, I switched to make up, body/bath care, something else I can't remember top off from my head. I got that info but no weight info. , no delivery date, etc. Often, make up products comes 2nd or 3rd boxes (I noticed patterns on how people received their boxes like that on how they posted their reviews online).


----------



## Miss Mego (May 8, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.4170
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013

This is the earliest I've ever got my shipping info.  Super excited!!!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 8, 2013)

> Awesome!Â  Pics when you get it please!!!


 Of course!! Im usually in the second or third wave....I never get my box this early! So excited!


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2013)

Yay, one box has a clicky truck (not updated of course) and the other doesn't.. I had twinner boxes last month so I'm glad they aren't the same again!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery!


 Mine too. I don't get home until 7pm EST, so I'm hoping the next 8 hours go by really fast.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

woke up with a tracking # this morning! but the link says the ups server is too busy right now so idk if it's updated or anything


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .4540 and apparently my expected delivery is TODAY!!!!!


 Lucky girl, let us know what you get.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 8, 2013)

Clicky truck, but it's not trackable. Boo. And lol, I cliked on the tracking just now and got a server is too busy error message. I like to blame that on Birchbox.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woke up with a tracking # this morning! but the link says the ups server is too busy right now so idk if it's updated or anything


 Haha, mine's doing the same thing.  UPS MI is like "darn it, must be Birchbox time!  Those crazy ladies are crashing the server!"


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (May 8, 2013)

CLICKY TRUCK!!!!!! ...but the server is busy. I never get the clicky truck before the tenth, I'm so excited right now!


----------



## dotybird (May 8, 2013)

Ooohhh!! Mine is out for delivery!



 I should get it before I leave on my trip.


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2013)

This is for anyone who is interested in the Salma Hayek products. I have some of her stuff from her new beauty line on my trade list if anyone is interested. They are deluxed samples.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 8, 2013)

Out for delivery!!!  Will post pics when i get home tonight.  Hope it's a good one.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

Umm. So it's telling me that my tracking number no longer exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Went to check this morning to see if it had updated from the "your info will be ready in 24-48 hours" message so I could see my box weight and it just redirects to the tracking number search page (http://www.ups-mi.net/packageID/default.aspx). Checked via USPS and get a message that there is no record of my package. I've tried clicking the link through my email, clicking the link on my profile on the site and even entering in the whole thing myself on UPS' site. Nothing. 

Just emailed Birchbox, hopefully someone can track down my tracking info for me. Haha!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm. So it's telling me that my tracking number no longer exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 How weird. I know that with USPS, they have to process it before it's in their system. Since UPS hasn't handed it over yet, nothing will come up on their site yet.


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm. So it's telling me that my tracking number no longer exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Mine's doing the same thing. It has done this before, but I can't remember what ended up happening. I still got my box, though.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How weird. I know that with USPS, they have to process it before it's in their system. Since UPS hasn't handed it over yet, nothing will come up on their site yet


 Yeah but I was getting a different message from USPS yesterday too.

I just went to submit a tracking inquiry on UPS' site and it's giving me an error there too. I'm wondering if they aren't doing some sort of site update and that's why it's redirecting to a different place. I'll wait a few hours and maybe my info will be back up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm. So it's telling me that my tracking number no longer exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I think UPS is not working. It was down this morning and now tracking just keeps bringing me back to a screen to put my number into.


----------



## MaiteS (May 8, 2013)

clicky truck but tracking is not working, im still happy that i have a clicky truck though haha.

cant wait to see what you ladies get.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

Ah! Of course. It works now. Must have been a site glitch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Box weight: 0.4740


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think UPS is not working. It was down this morning and now tracking just keeps bringing me back to a screen to put my number into.


 Yep, I think that was it. I had the same issue. It's back to working now!


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

Mine's back to the 48-72 hr page. No update, though. :/


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

nice! looks like my truck is clicky now, always before i get the email lol. no updates though.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 huh, if that's true then that probably means hair masks are shipping now?


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's back to the 48-72 hr page. No update, though. :/


 Hopefully it updates soon!


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

no clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

Hm... says mine was transferred to the post office yesterday... maybe I'll get mine today...? That'd be exciting. I don't think I've ever been the _first_ person to get a box.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

When do they typically start updating the box # pages? Not the ones on our individual profiles, but the general ones where we have to figure out the link to find them all


----------



## latinafeminista (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they typically start updating the box # pages? Not the ones on our individual profiles, but the general ones where we have to figure out the link to find them all


 I think that's on the 10th, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## grayc (May 8, 2013)

yes! Mine shipped.  .47lbs and will be here Monday.  crossing my fingers it comes on Friday/Saturday instead.


----------



## basementsong (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone here use Jouer's LMT? I'm debating between two shades and am not getting responses from Jouer's CS dept. I emailed to ask if I could get samples and I got a response telling me know, but they'd be happy to help via email. It's been a week and nada. Since I know BB loves sending Jouer LMT/MMT samples, I thought I'd try here.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 8, 2013)

Still not a part of the cool kid's table -- no clicky truck for me.


----------



## JessP (May 8, 2013)

Woohooo! I got the shipping confirmation email - earliest I've gotten it in months!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You won't get repeats on one account...if you do, they give you 100 points.


I thought about this after I posted, lol.  Thanks for clarifying, though!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no clicky truck. shocker


LMAO



I think I actually READ that in the perfect dead pan tone of voice!


----------



## Kristen121 (May 8, 2013)

Mine is shipped! Weight is .4730 and expected delivery date is May 13. I tend to get my box or day or two earlier than their projected date, so I hope it's here by the end of the week.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

Yaaay! I got a clicky truck!



........the tracking is not updated yet


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

clicky truck for me too! time to stalk the tracking number i suppose.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

First spoiler from Instagram!!





I recognize the beauty protector spray - any idea what the other items are?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay! I got a clicky truck!
> 
> ...


 Hahaha DITTO &amp; these were my emotions exactly!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler from Instagram!!
> 
> ...


 
Coola Gel, Joie Perfume, Sumita Eye Pencil...and the pink box is Tweezerman Matchbox Files, here's a product link:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/tweezerman-pop-op-pink-matchbox-files?ID=674298&amp;cm_mmc=GOOGLE_Beauty_Corporate_PLA-_-Cosmetics_PLA_Tweezerman_Tracking-_-21002825115_ -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_mkwid_P7KfZv5r_21002825115%7C-%7CP7KfZv5r

I can't get this box because I've gotten the BP spray, but it looks GOOD.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler from Instagram!!
> 
> ...


Are those .. TISSUES? LOL


----------



## Wida (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler from Instagram!!
> 
> ...


That is a great box!


----------



## jessicarobin (May 8, 2013)

Woot, got a clicky truck, but not updated tracking. Hopefully it updates tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First spoiler from Instagram!!
> 
> ...


 nice job! i cant stop staring at the dog though, what an adorable face lol. never seen the lifestyle extra before, although didnt we already get a similar extra recently?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice! looks like my truck is clicky now, always before i get the email lol. no updates though.
> 
> huh, if that's true then that probably means hair masks are shipping now?


 To be honest, I have no idea. I had that profile Hair products splurge which I never got the Nick Chavez Shampoo Sample, Amika Conditioner sample, (I'm trying to remember dated back to Dec. 12 (I started on Nov. '12) I also never got the Number 4 shampoo, and the Martin &amp; Geotz Shampoo as well. Instead, I got were 12 Benefits Instant Healthy hair treatment, Kerastase Elixier Ulimite Prime serum, Beauty Protector, Sarge Normat Dry Shampoo, and Nexxus Youth Renewal Exilir. Kinda weird, huh? I didn't like any of these sample I got except Beauty Protector and Kerastase. It made MORE sense if they should have sent me those shampoos/condi stuff instead because that means is what I would splurge on (makes sense?) I also just remembered that someone also got Oscar Blandi Dry shampoo while others got Sergant Normat (well I would rather to have that Oscar Blandi products). With their new beauty profile change I clicked on make up, nail polishes, skincare products, and hair products. I left fragrances unchecked.

I also left the "What I am most concerned about:" ALL unchecked because last time the old beauty profile I was concerned about anti-aging but I do not have lines and so on. That explains why I got so many unused samples and often gotten my shipmement early before the 10th of the month for the last 5 months. Today is the first time that is not being shipped first and it is highly probability that I may get the blush, who knows. Since they changed the beauty profile, may have to changed the alithogram formulas to ship it out so it is gonna take me a few more months to figure it out which box, etc.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone here use Jouer's LMT? I'm debating between two shades and am not getting responses from Jouer's CS dept. I emailed to ask if I could get samples and I got a response telling me know, but they'd be happy to help via email. It's been a week and nada. Since I know BB loves sending Jouer LMT/MMT samples, I thought I'd try here.


 I do use it--in Golden.  What's your question?


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

I can't get that box, either, but I'm hoping the first wave is similar to that one, lol - I'd be super happy if I got the eye pencil.


----------



## SampleJunkie (May 8, 2013)

Contents:

Beauty Protector- leave in conditioner

Coola- sunscreen

Joie- eau de parfum (I'm neutral about the scent. It doesn't annoy or WOW me)

Sumita- color contrast eyeliner (I think I may like this!)

Extra Item: Tweezerman nail files





Just got my box:


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contents:
> ...


 This is the same one I've seen twice now on instagram, must be the one sent out in the first wave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What was your box weight?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

Great box! I want that one but I got the perfume last month.


----------



## basementsong (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do use it--in Golden.  What's your question?


 I sampled it in pearl through BB last summer. It was a _bit_ too dark for me and a bit too yellow/orange on my skin -- the shade looked like it would have matched my skin tone if I had a bit of a tan. I don't tan at all, though (I only burn, ugh



) and I'm debating between opal and blush. I'm not suuuuper porcelain fair so I don't know if opal will be too light or not. My skin _does_ have some pink undertones which is why I've been looking at blush but from the pictures online I can't tell how much darker (if at all!) it is than pearl, which I know doesn't work for me. I've been leaning toward blush given their site describes it as a "shimmering tint for light complexions with pink undertones" and what I want to know is: is blush a darker shade than pearl, or are they about even but with different undertones?

I've been using their MMT in porcelain since October and I love it. For the past few days I've been using Clinique's BB cream in shade 01 and it's definitely a  touch light for me, not to mention I'm not happy with the way the Clinique sits on my skin. I have a teeny bit of my MMT left and I used some today and there's SUCH a huge difference between the Clinique and Jouer for me. I just with their CS would respond to my emails! I've told them I want to purchase their product and from them (BB doesn't carry the LMT in opal or blush. sigh.) but am just hung up on the shade.


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get that box, either, but I'm hoping the first wave is similar to that one, lol - I'd be super happy if I got the eye pencil.


 OOoh, wait a second! I CAN get that box! The account that has a ship notice hasn't gotten the beauty spray - my other account got that. So fingers crossed, woot!

I always forget not to eliminate based on combined accounts, but to check them individually. There are a handful of products I've gotten across the board, but not too many.


----------



## SampleJunkie (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the same one I've seen twice now on instagram, must be the one sent out in the first wave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What was your box weight?


 0.4485


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.4485


 Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contents:
> ...


 I wouldn't mind getting that box.


----------



## dotybird (May 8, 2013)

Just got my box...





 Beauty Protector- Protect and Detangle

CoTZ natural Skin Tone SPF 40

Fusion Beauty lip gloss

Vitivia Pro: vitamin Capsules

A free pen

I am feeling a little meh about it but we'll see.... I am interested in trying the capsules.


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 8, 2013)

Ooh, pretty sure that's going to be my box.  If it is, I'm pretty happy with it.  I'm going to Disney next week, and then leaving to study abroad in Panama on the 22nd, so this will be perfect.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

Hey! Most of you have recently filled out the new beauty profiles for BB. It won't happen for May's Box. It will start for June Box and onward.

*FYI*

Is the May box going to be be based on our profile before the updated profile questions or will that be June's box??
Like Â·  Â· 17 hours ago 
 
   2 people like this.


 


 
BIRCHBOX  if you just updated your profile for the new questions it will take effect for your June box as May boxes are about to be sent out!
Like Â· Reply Â· 4 hours ago


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting that box.


 That's a great box and considering that all of those products were featured on May's spoiler video. You lucky gal!


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dotybird (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Vitivia in a previous box so hopefully I won't get this box. I'd be pretty bummed to get a pen too. They're really reaching for lifestyle extras this month...At the very least throw in something we can review, you know?


 True.  The pen is a major bummer.  I would have been happy with the nail files or another razor, but oh well, you can't win all the time!


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True.  The pen is a major bummer.  I would have been happy with the nail files or another razor, but oh well, you can't win all the time!


 Agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and because I'm curious, haha, what was your box weight?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Most of you have recently filled out the new beauty profiles for BB. It won't happen for May's Box. It will start for June Box and onward.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sampled it in pearl through BB last summer. It was a _bit_ too dark for me and a bit too yellow/orange on my skin -- the shade looked like it would have matched my skin tone if I had a bit of a tan. I don't tan at all, though (I only burn, ugh
> ...


 Not an expert here, but I'd probably go for the Opal--the slightly lighter/neutral shade.  For the LMT, I tried Golden and Glow. Golden veered lighter and more neutral than Glow which went a little bit darker and peachier.  The Golden is about my color or a teeny bit light but since it's a tint and fairly sheer, the natural color of my skin comes through.  When I tried the Glow which was a bit darker and with a more definite warm tone, it just didn't go on as sheer and made my skin a bit orange-y.  Hope you hear back from the Jouer CS!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A PEN?  I'm annoyed on your behalf.  That is (in my opinion) worse than the food bars.  At least those have some connection to a beauty box (tenuous, but it's there).  What the heck is a pen doing in a beauty subscription?


 Exactly. I keep thinking how lame that is. I'm not normally one to complain about the lifestyle extras and I enjoy the food and other little beauty tools (twistbands, nail files, etc.) but that is just a really bad idea - but I suppose it goes with the "beauty diaries" theme. But still...


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

Is it a nice pen? lol

-Pen lover.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, I completely forgot about this month's theme.  Still really a bit of a forced connection, though.  Almost like someone offered to send them several thousand free pens, and they're all... how can we make this work?  Ah yes, we'll make the monthly theme "Beauty Diaries!"  They'll never guess!


 Ha!

Well maybe it has pink sparkly ink or something fun? Haha!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A PEN?  I'm annoyed on your behalf.  That is (in my opinion) worse than the food bars.  At least those have some connection to a beauty box (tenuous, but it's there).  What the heck is a pen doing in a beauty subscription?


 Anyone else having Say Anything flashbacks here? "I gave her my heart, she gave me a pen". But seriously, a pen? This may be the single dumbest thing that Birchbox has sent out and I am even a fan of writing tools. Bleh. No thank you.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

Does the pen even have a brand or anything on it?  I mean.. what if I want to... buy a pack of pens?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

This month seems like a slump of leftover samples after they went all out for april.


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

> Does the pen even have a brand or anything on it?Â  I mean.. what if I want to... buy a pack of pens? :laughno: Â


 It's on the insert: Pilot. I'm actually hoping I get one! That's one of my favorite brands.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's on the insert: Pilot. I'm actually hoping I get one! That's one of my favorite brands.


D'oh!! 

I could use a pen at work.. I guess.. I mean.. who COULDN'T use a pen.. At least it doesn't expire.. I wonder if they'll carry them in the store.. free shipping anyone? LOL


----------



## Jeaniney (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. I keep thinking how lame that is. I'm not normally one to complain about the lifestyle extras and I enjoy the food and other little beauty tools (twistbands, nail files, etc.) but that is just a really bad idea - but I suppose it goes with the "beauty diaries" theme. But still...






 (we'll pretend it's spelled correctly).

I am not a complainer AT ALL, because I realize that Birchbox is (somewhat) random and they can't please everyone.  However, this seems like a major cop out -- especially if there's nothing special about it.  It doesn't even look pretty or cute!  I really can't imagine anyone being happy to get that.  Tsk, tsk Birchbox!


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's on the insert: Pilot. I'm actually hoping I get one! That's one of my favorite brands.


 Hahaha you sound like me. I actually love Pilot pens as well. I write often at work and love a good pen. I can't say I "want" this in my box... but I would get more use out of it than a lip gloss. 

I am pretty Meh about the boxes I am seeing. I'm glad I don't have a clicky truck yet. I kinda hope I can peek at all of the boxes for a change. Recently my box arrives way before the 10th!


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

Well I guess as long as they add it to the store to review I'll take it ;-) I'm at 450 points, I'm hoping to get to 500 this month to use with my 9 month code. If I come up 10 short because of a pen that would be a real bummer.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite After reading their description, I can get into a Pantone inspired pen


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Well I guess as long as they add it to the store to review I'll take it ;-) I'm at 450 points, I'm hoping to get to 500 this month to use with my 9 month code. If I come up 10 short because of a pen that would be a real bummer.Â


 It looks like you'll be able to review it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I found the product page)


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite
> 
> After reading their description, I can get into a Pantone inspired pen


 Interesting! Well at least you can review it!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2013)

I would so rather have a pen than get a nail file 3x in 6 months...come on BB! Send us cool extras!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite
> 
> After reading their description, I can get into a Pantone inspired pen


Seriously.. whoever wrote the "how it works" section deserves a raise.  Now I seriously do want "a pen"..


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously.. whoever wrote the "how it works" section deserves a raise.  Now I seriously do want "a pen"..


 Lol! So true.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> D'oh!!
> 
> I could use a pen at work.. I guess.. I mean.. who COULDN'T use a pen.. At least it doesn't expire.. I wonder if they'll carry them in the store.. free shipping anyone? LOL


 I'll be saving my points for those! 



  Well, except for this note on the BB website:

_Please note: This product is not available for purchase on Birchbox.com. It available in Target and Walmart stores nationwide._

I know that we all will have different opinions on this product, but *I* would definitely consider it a "punishment box" if I got a pen!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll stop being a Captain CrankyPants about the pen now 



 Birchbox just shared on their FB page that they're sending out a little "diary" page in the boxes... if we fill it out, snap a pic, and share it with hashtag #BeautyDiaries, then we'll be entered for a chance to win a full-size of everything in our box!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 8, 2013)

> Ok, I'll stop being a Captain CrankyPants about the pen nowÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â Birchbox just shared on their FB page that they're sending out a little "diary" page in the boxes... if we fill it out, snap a pic, and share it with hashtag #BeautyDiaries, then we'll be entered for a chance to win a full-size of everything in our box!


 So we could win a full-size pen? Lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 8, 2013)

My shipping updated...I think this is the lightest box I've ever gotten...slightly concerned, but am hoping that means I am getting an eye pencil.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.3580
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013

*fingers crossed it's a good box*


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

Capt. Cranky Pen Pants? Hehehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow that's a good giveaway I will never win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehehehe


----------



## wadedl (May 8, 2013)

I find it kind of funny that everyone is calling everything Pantone colors nowadays. I guess Pantone is having to search for a way to stay in business since most printing is now CMYK. It is hard to find an affordable printer that will do Pantone colors.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

I was hoping the pen was Birchbox branded. I'm a total pen nerd and everyone at work would be really jealous! LOL The husband works in a pharmacy so it's pen city up in our house.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 8, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (May 8, 2013)

> Anyone else having Say Anything flashbacks here? "I gave her my heart, she gave me a pen". But seriously, a pen? This may be the single dumbest thing that Birchbox has sent out and I am even a fan of writing tools. Bleh. No thank you.


 Haha! I loved that movie!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.


 Shipping continues through this week and next...this is just the first few waves of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (May 8, 2013)

> Agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and because I'm curious, haha, what was your box weight?Â


 My box weighed 0.4739.


----------



## jkwynn (May 8, 2013)

Did they fill out the card with the pen? A pink gel pen would be awesome, to me, lol.


----------



## grayc (May 8, 2013)

did we ever get a weight on the "pen box"? i see it.  Crap; my box was .4700.  I really don't want another lip gloss... if i get that box that will be my 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i agree; the "how to use" is a fantastic read

How to Use Keep a pen in your purse that coordinates with your outfit and scatter a few around the house so youâ€™re never caught empty-handed when you have moments of sudden inspiration.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.


 Nope...neither of my two accounts have clicky trucks. I'm sure it's because they are saving the best boxes for last!.


----------



## Brainwall (May 8, 2013)

My box weight is .45 and is due on the 13th, but I am expecting it much sooner since I am downstate NY and it is in NJ right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I reallllyy want that eye pencil. I can never have enough. Does anyone know what colors they are sending out? As much as I love black, I would love some fun, bright accent colors for spring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping for a metallic green (if it even exists).


----------



## casey anne (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.


 I'm with ya, girl.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighed 0.4739.


 Thanks!

My box is 0.4740, so I bet that's my box too. However, I already got the vitivia capsules in a previous box so maybe not? Guess I'll have to wait until the 10th! 

Do they do anything if they send you a repeat of a sample you already received on the same account??


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'll stop being a Captain CrankyPants about the pen now
> 
> ...


 Lol! Love Captain CrankyPants! I've definitely been that today too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I'll stop being a Captain CrankyPants about the pen now
> ...


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> I find it kind of funny that everyone is calling everything Pantone colors nowadays. I guess Pantone is having to search for a way to stay in business since most printing is now CMYK. It is hard to find an affordable printer that will do Pantone colors.


 Screen printers at least still use Pantone


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 100 points


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100 points


 Well now, I definitely can't complain about that! Ha!


----------



## OiiO (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we could win a full-size pen? Lol.


 I just sprayed my tea all over the table!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (May 8, 2013)

hey guys, i always keep up with this thread even though im not a frequent poster. i was just wondering if we were no longer able to get the links to the boxes like we used to?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 8, 2013)

According to BB we can use the pens to color coordinate with our outfits... that's a thing? People match their writing implements to their clothes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey guys,
> 
> i always keep up with this thread even though im not a frequent poster. i was just wondering if we were no longer able to get the links to the boxes like we used to?


 I asked about this earlier too. I've been playing around with different stuff to try and find them but no luck. They keep changing it up and I haven't seen Zadi make a thread with all the spoilers for awhile so maybe they quit putting them up ahead of time. Hopefully someone else can find it!


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I asked about this earlier too. I've been playing around with different stuff to try and find them but no luck. They keep changing it up and I haven't seen Zadi make a thread with all the spoilers for awhile so maybe they quit putting them up ahead of time. Hopefully someone else can find it!


 do you mean the box pages that go up on the 10th?


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post on FB that BB had updated the profile quiz. I just went to check it out and there are questions about which samples you can't get enough of, whether you like perfume samples and questions about types of things you do to your hair (blow dry, color treat, etc). I'm excited to see how these changes effect boxes!


 Ahh thanks for this! Here's hoping they will take more of this quiz into consideration. I keep getting bleh boxes for me. There's usually one winner product but the rest don't suit me at all!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 8, 2013)

My package weight is 0.4580 so I'm hoping to avoid the pen box!


----------



## Glitterazzi (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A pen? cant wait to see what the FB mob
> 
> ...


They've already started on the Facebook page.   This is the time of the month I pop some popcorn and watch the craziness unravel.


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I'll stop being a Captain CrankyPants about the pen now
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you mean the box pages that go up on the 10th?


 They update our individual pages on the 10th, I know that. It's that you can see the pages beforehand if you know the right address to type in (just changing the box number). Zadi used to post threads containing spoilers for all the boxes before we knew which ones we'd be getting.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> According to BB we can use the pens to color coordinate with our outfits... that's a thing? People match their writing implements to their clothes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, but it's just ridiculous enough that now I want to. (A good step in trying to make my life more like the movie Clueless)


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

> According to BB we can use the pens to color coordinate with our outfits... that's a thing? People match their writing implements to their clothes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I confess that I coordinate my pen color with the month/season. February is purple, March is green, April is pink, etc.,


> They update our individual pages on the 10th, I know that. It's that you can see the pages beforehand if you know the right address to type in (just changing the box number). Zadi used to post threads containing spoilers for all the boxes before we knew which ones we'd be getting.Â


 They seem to be changing the URL pattern every month and/or not loading them until the 10th. And I don't mean loading them onto our accounts. I mean loading them, period.


----------



## hiheather (May 8, 2013)

Got shipping, no update yet. I actually want the pen. That would be the highlight of my box.


----------



## JLR594 (May 8, 2013)

I got my shipping E-mail notice but there is no updated info.  I don't know my box weight.  I am really hoping for that Cargo blush.  I would be fine with getting a pen.  Better than nail files for me.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any boxes yet with the Cargo Blush in them. Maybe you late clicky truck ladies will get lucky!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

I can't track if my box updated yet or not because we have once again crashed the UPS site.. GOOO US!!!  I hope this doesn't cause a backlash.. Subscription boxes will breathe life back in to postal service.. It's all a government conspiracy!!


----------



## mlsephora (May 8, 2013)

I LOVE pens...can never have enough! I hope I get one. I really want the Fusion lipgloss. Probably won't happen since I hardly ever get lip stuff. Which sucks because I would prefer it in like EVERY box! Lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got shipping, no update yet.
> 
> I actually want the pen. That would be the highlight of my box.


 
I want a pen. I'll take everyone's pen if you don't want it! PENS! HELL YEAH! 




 
i'm being serious. maybe its because all my pencils broke during my final..hmm.. if only BB had come to my rescue.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 8, 2013)

> Nope...neither of my two accounts have clicky trucks. I'm sure it's because they are saving the best boxes for last!.Â


 I hope so! That would be well worth the wait!


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

My favorite fb pen complaint so far has been "what on earth am I going to do with a pen??" ...write with it?


----------



## DorotaD (May 8, 2013)

I'm hoping I get the Beauty Protector in one of my 2 boxes! I wasn't lucky to get one when they sent them out a few months back and I actually came really close to purchasing a full sized one from the BB shop because I've heard such good things about it. I didn't buy it however because my wallet was shaking and whimpering in the corner...


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 8, 2013)

I got my tracking a couple days of course it's not updated on ups yet but I am hoping I it pops up in my mailbox soon!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping I get the Beauty Protector in one of my 2 boxes! I wasn't lucky to get one when they sent them out a few months back and I actually came really close to purchasing a full sized one from the BB shop because I've heard such good things about it. I didn't buy it however because my wallet was shaking and whimpering in the corner...


 I was in the same boat about a week ago when I placed an order! Crossing my fingers that we both get to sample it this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

Ugh I can't read the fb posts. I want to reply to every single one of them. Then send a virus to their computer.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite fb pen complaint so far has been "what on earth am I going to do with a pen??"
> 
> ...write with it?


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite fb pen complaint so far has been "what on earth am I going to do with a pen??"
> 
> ...write with it?


 Maybe that poster has no hands?


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> Maybe that poster has no hands?Â :nixweiss:


Valid point!!!!! :/ hehe


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite fb pen complaint so far has been "what on earth am I going to do with a pen??"
> 
> ...write with it?


 this is sickening on a couple levels, god forbid you need to write something.

Maybe because I am a pen lover, I am excited about the pantone coordination aspect, plus white pens are hard to get, they generally lean black or clear. I already want to order the multipack on amazon, it has prime shipping available.


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe that poster has no hands?


 LMAO!

Reading the Facebook comments have been the highlight of my day thus far. People are crazy.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

My favorite response someone has posted reens has been "Who uses pens anyways? I sign my name in blood these days"


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 8, 2013)

Okay, I really don't want the pen box and I'm pretty sure that it's between that and the box with the sunscreen and eyeliner.  I wish I knew what weight my box was, especially because it's been 48 hours now since I received shipping notice. Unfortunately, the tracking website isn't even working for me now - it's just telling me to insert the tracking number, and then it goes back to that same page


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is sickening on a couple levels, god forbid you need to write something.
> ...


 Me too! I have the pens in my Amazon cart but I'm waiting until I get my box to see if I get them. Maybe I'm weird but I really like office supplies. 

My box shipped. Weight is .4490.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 8, 2013)

Got my clicky truck! no UPS update though I will take this up with my man..he works for UPS as a programmer, therefore I feel like he should be able to manually update it (wishful thinking!). I would be totally happy with a decent pen. I work with high school kids so they go like water, honestly some days they are worth their weight in gold! Also really hoping for the beauty protector after all the rave reviews!


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Okay, I really don't want the pen box and I'm pretty sure that it's between that and the box with the sunscreen and eyeliner. Â I wish I knew what weight my box was, especially because it's been 48 hours now since I received shipping notice. Unfortunately, the tracking website isn't even working for me now - it's just telling me to insert the tracking number, and then it goes back to that same page Â


 Not necessarily! My box comes tomorrow and so far every box I've seen has an item or two I already have.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2013)

If they sent people a $20 bill, fb people would complain "omg no one uses cash anymore!!!" And would whine that their $10 box isn't worth enough...


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If they sent people a $20 bill, fb people would complain "omg no one uses cash anymore!!!" And would whine that their $10 box isn't worth enough...


 Yep. People always find a reason to complain.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

Few! I just realized that the person who made the pen complaint is making other (awesomely) sarcastic remarks about pens on their fb. I'm relieved that she was being sarcastic, but it's a shame that was such a believable fb complaint


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (May 8, 2013)

now if it was a pen with an adorable matching notepad (even sticky note i would be okay with) then at least it sounds thoughtful, with a pen i just kinda think "did someone drop their pen in my box?"

but i mean it's an extra so I dont really care, I just dont think it sounds very birchbox-y lol


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe that poster has no hands?


 She could still put it in her purse (as long as she has arms?) in case anyone ever had a pen emergency!


----------



## klg534 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we could win a full-size pen? Lol.


 I laughed out loud at work. So embarrassing, but so funny.


----------



## queenofperil (May 8, 2013)

My shipping info isn't working on the UPS website, so I'm assuming that means it hasn't been updated. I've already received one of the products in all of the box variations I've seen so far, which amps the mystery of my box up a notch. I almost sort of wish I still had that Perfekt lip gel crap that came in that big flower thing. I'd tape it to the pen and have a "lame things Birchbox has sent me" garden.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info isn't working on the UPS website, so I'm assuming that means it hasn't been updated. I've already received one of the products in all of the box variations I've seen so far, which amps the mystery of my box up a notch. I almost sort of wish I still had that Perfekt lip gel crap that came in that big flower thing. I'd tape it to the pen and have a "lame things Birchbox has sent me" garden.


 Honestly, all things considered, the pen isn't that bad of a lifestyle extra. Better than the crappy headphones of mine that fell apart, or the gossip girl note card I never used, or the coasters, those were a doozy. I mean, I'll actually use this bahah.

Though I may be more partial to them now than I was several hours ago because they appear to write nice, since bb does have a history of sending out really shoddy extras.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 8, 2013)

I got my box today! I don't know how to add a spoiler sorryyyyy [/b]



Anyway, really happy with my box. The eyeliner is an eggplant color. I am seriously excited to try the beauty protector after all you ladies have been raving about it these last couple months. The sunscreen smells amazing and so does the perfume!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

Am I wrong to think that the pens are cool looking? I am kind of a nerd though haha.


----------



## queenofperil (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't object to the pen per se... It's useful, and I'm sure it's better than some of the past "lifestyle" items.  And if it were part of a stationary subscription or in the PopSugar box, ok fine.  I just can't see it as part of a beauty box.
> 
> ...


 I don't mind the pen, actually. But I think we all agree that it's just not very exciting. Plus, the semester is almost over, so I'll be writing less. I laughed at the Perfekt pen smiley.


----------



## DorotaD (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I don't know how to add a spoiler sorryyyyy
> 
> [/b]
> ...


 I WANT THIS BOX!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't object to the pen per se... It's useful, and I'm sure it's better than some of the past "lifestyle" items.  And if it were part of a stationary subscription or in the PopSugar box, ok fine. * I just can't see it as part of a beauty box. *
> 
> ...


 Yeah I think it's a valid complaint, but I accepted a while ago that they'll send out non-beauty items on occasion once they started branding themselves as a "beauty &amp; lifestyle box." So now I'm just not surprised by what they come up with to send us lmao.


----------



## marybbryant (May 8, 2013)

I'm a little surprised to see a pen in a beauty box, but I'm ok with it.  I do a lot of writing for my work, and sometimes a lot of writing at home too.  It's the lifestyle extra, and since its not edible, I'm saving a hundred or so calories.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 8, 2013)

^^ DorotaD, we're practically neighbors! I'm in Far Hills!

I just want a purple pen.


----------



## GlitterKitteh (May 8, 2013)

Ohhh, I would mind getting a pen, esp in unusual colors.  I hope I get maybe a purplish or green Sumita eyeliner too.  I bought the beauty protector last month and I really like- smells awesome and makes my hair super soft.  I wouldn't mind getting a mini bottle for travel.  Of course, I don't need more blush but I still want that cargo one.  The spoilers so far look great!


----------



## marybbryant (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't track if my box updated yet or not because we have once again crashed the UPS site.. GOOO US!!!  I hope this doesn't cause a backlash.. Subscription boxes will breathe life back in to postal service.. It's all a government conspiracy!!


 Your funny!  That's a great theory!  The USPS must love beauty subscription services!  And since subscription boxes are packages, we'll still get them on Saturdays when they start delivering just packages on Saturdays.


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 8, 2013)

I have been dying laughing at all these comments! My fav is the 'i sign my name in blood' I wouldn't mind a pen honestly. Still no clicky truck here.I'm headed over to face book for some laughs. I always try to write something nice on their wall to balance out at least one captain cranky pants : p


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

I don't want a pen.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 8, 2013)

ok i know this is technically an april post but it just happened:

So....I received my april box last month and I was really pleased, but the lid to my eye cream was cracked so it kinda dried out.  I emailed BB and expected them to send me another eye cream.  They sent me an entirely new box...The box they sent was AMAZING!  (Got the ruby wing!)  well then on Saturday, I get ANOTHER random women's health box---Completely different and equally amazing....I just went on to see if my May box updated because I got my shipping email, and April's box (which I already reviewed and received points for) Has updated to the last box they sent and I am now able to earn 50 extra points for reviewing THOSE items....Even before my 2 free boxes and 50 extra points, I thought this was the best birchbox in 6 months!  Now, nothing will ever top this LOL!!!! I kinda feel quilty- like I'm stealing....Oh well:  On my honor, I will not complain about any BB I receive for at least the next 3 months!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

On the subject of the pens, the thing is (aside from my love of pens) that this could be much worse.  To recap some of the other lifestyle extras I've received: 


Lara Bars
heart nail file 
Madewell nail file
Tweezerman nail file
Caldrea hand soap pods
Luna bars
Schick Hydro Silk razor
the note card
the coaster
Ghiradelli square
Chocolate-covered fortune cookie
twistband headbands
twistband hair ties
earbuds
Band-Aids
powdered mouthrinse
EBoost energy drink powder
wool &amp; cashmere detergent

Personally, a pen would outrank/outshine most if not all of these for me.


----------



## tanya0949 (May 8, 2013)

> ok i know this is technically an april post but it just happened: So....I received my april box last month and I was really pleased, but the lid to my eye cream was cracked so it kinda dried out.Â  I emailed BB and expected them to send me another eye cream.Â  They sent me an entirely new box...The box they sent was AMAZING!Â  (Got the ruby wing!)Â  well then on Saturday, I get ANOTHER random women's health box---Completely different and equally amazing....I just went on to see if my May box updated because I got my shipping email, and April's box (which I already reviewed and received points for) Has updated to the last box they sent and I am now able to earn 50 extra points for reviewing THOSE items....Even before my 2 free boxes and 50 extra points, I thought this was the best birchbox in 6 months!Â  Now, nothing will ever top this LOL!!!! I kinda feel quilty- like I'm stealing....Oh well:Â  On my honor, I will not complain about any BB I receive for at least the next 3 months!!!!


 Wow that crazy... Lucky you!!!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.


 No clicky truck for me yet.


----------



## DorotaD (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ DorotaD, we're practically neighbors! I'm in Far Hills!
> 
> I just want a purple pen.


 Wow! we are so close to each other :-D how cool! 

I also would like a purple pen. It's my favorite color!


----------



## EmilyMak (May 8, 2013)

Are there links up for the different boxes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 8, 2013)

I agree! I have received 2 different nail files from them, lara bars which are prone to worms, the one notecard-which was not reviewable, missed out on the 2 paper coasters but compared to some of these I am excited for a pen!  

Also my box stuff has not updated (probably because of the UPS site) but the 2 variations thus far have the beauty protector in it, which I have got.  But if I had to get a repeat sample I would take this and my 100 points!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject of the pens, the thing is (aside from my love of pens) that this could be much worse.  To recap some of the other lifestyle extras I've received:
> 
> ...


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

So many funny comments. LOL Comedians definitely in the house tonight.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject of the pens, the thing is (aside from my love of pens) that this could be much worse.  To recap some of the other lifestyle extras I've received:
> 
> ...


 I'm going to have to agree with you here. I think out of all of my lifestyle extras, my favorites were the Ghiradelli square (it just happened to be convenient because I love chocolate and was out LOL) and the Schick razor (i've used el cheapos my whole life and getting this was like WHOA), the rest just seemed kinda like cheap extras to throw in.

Also the fact that it seems like they're sending out ANOTHER nail file this month as well when they just sent one out one a few months ago and nobody has complained about it yet surprises me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject of the pens, the thing is (aside from my love of pens) that this could be much worse.  To recap some of the other lifestyle extras I've received:
> 
> ...


 Ok, based on this list, I can see how a pen would start to look pretty sweet.  I'm still pretty much a BB newbie (Dec 2012 was my first box), and I've been pretty lucky with my boxes so far.  I would still love to get some Twistbands eventually!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2013)

I got shipping confirmations within an hour for both accounts. .. Pease no dupe boxes!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got shipping confirmations within an hour for both accounts. .. Pease no dupe boxes!


 if you got your email a few hours ago, we might be box twins! mine came like two hours ago i think, but no weight yet.


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

Don't knock the soap pods till you try them. I was super disappointed to get them in a box. But I ended up rebuying it multiple times.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject of the pens, the thing is (aside from my love of pens) that this could be much worse.  To recap some of the other lifestyle extras I've received:
> 
> ...


 i have a deep deep love for caldrea and mrs meyers soaps. i think the little pods/pouches are super handy! i requested samples from them and both companies sent a bunch.  i'm really glad i found the soup through birchbox! but i still really really love pens and wont be upset if i got one haha


----------



## Roxane68 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.


I am in the same non-clicky truck boat as you! You are not alone!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 8, 2013)

> So many funny comments. LOL Comedians definitely in the house tonight. Â


 DITTO!! I'm just watching and reading. Not saying much . It's insane how people can be this obsessed!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i know this is technically an april post but it just happened:
> 
> So....I received my april box last month and I was really pleased, but the lid to my eye cream was cracked so it kinda dried out.  I emailed BB and expected them to send me another eye cream.  They sent me an entirely new box...The box they sent was AMAZING!  (Got the ruby wing!)  well then on Saturday, I get ANOTHER random women's health box---Completely different and equally amazing....I just went on to see if my May box updated because I got my shipping email, and April's box (which I already reviewed and received points for) Has updated to the last box they sent and I am now able to earn 50 extra points for reviewing THOSE items....Even before my 2 free boxes and 50 extra points, I thought this was the best birchbox in 6 months!  Now, nothing will ever top this LOL!!!! I kinda feel quilty- like I'm stealing....Oh well:  On my honor, I will not complain about any BB I receive for at least the next 3 months!!!!


 
Ha, one of my friends has been getting birchbox for free for nearly a year, she went in to look at her account for some other charge she wasn't sure if it went through, and while there she checked to see if bb had charged her for the month, and apparently found there have been no birchbox charges she can see for months back, and it's her only card and only account. When she goes in to change the billing information there isn't an option for it. I think its an error somewhere is the birchbox coding, but its certainly an awesome error!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contents:
> ...


 I got the same box


----------



## avonleabelle (May 8, 2013)

My truck is clicky but no updates yet. I wonder when the people that got the email about the extra Salma Hayek box are going to find out if they got it. Anybody hear anything about that yet?


----------



## SamAsh (May 8, 2013)

0.4290 weight and (hopefully) coming on the 13th! I'm really hoping for an eyeliner or the gloss they just revealed in their spoiler... I'm a lip product junkie.


----------



## queenofperil (May 8, 2013)

Tell you what. Pen lovers can keep the pens. Give me the various snack bars. Fatty wants more food.


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tell you what. Pen lovers can keep the pens. Give me the various snack bars. Fatty wants more food.


 Bwaahahahaha


----------



## Almi70 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got shipping confirmations within an hour for both accounts. .. Pease no dupe boxes!


 Ahh, same here. I have my profiles set in every category different but it is looking like another possible duplicate month


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

You know, normally I'd be like..."A pen! Yay! Does it write well?!" Cause I'd be all over an awesome pen. I AM an office manager after all. HOWEVER...we LITERALLY JUST TODAY received a shipment of our logo pens and these pens are seriously the best pens I've ever used. I was a sad Cookie when we ran out a couple of months ago. So now I have 300 awesome pens at my disposal. I don't think I need another one





Clicky truck still not updated


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, same here. I have my profiles set in every category different but it is looking like another possible duplicate month


 I've had 2 accounts for a year.  Most months my box shipping info updates at the same time for both accounts, and every time I think I must be getting a duplicate box, but then I don't.  I've only received duplicate boxes once.


----------



## basementsong (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't knock the soap pods till you try them. I was super disappointed to get them in a box. But I ended up rebuying it multiple times.


Agreed! I was surprised at how many uses I got out of each Caldrea pod (though I will say the actual packaging didn't make for the simplest of use). Bonus: Caldrea soaps are the only hand soaps I've found so far that don't totally dry out my skin in the winter.


----------



## hiheather (May 8, 2013)

I'm hoping for the Coola, eyeliner, blush and pen. Not sure why I really want the liner I just discovered gel liner and I refuse to go back. I already received the Beauty Protector so I know I won't get any boxes posted already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be saving my points for those!
> 
> ...


 i believe everyone is getting the pen as the lifestyle extra.


----------



## tasertag (May 8, 2013)

Lara Bars and worms? D: THAT'S GROSS. Note to self, don't buy them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree! I have received 2 different nail files from them, lara bars which are prone to worms, the one notecard-which was not reviewable, missed out on the 2 paper coasters but compared to some of these I am excited for a pen!  

Also my box stuff has not updated (probably because of the UPS site) but the 2 variations thus far have the beauty protector in it, which I have got.  But if I had to get a repeat sample I would take this and my 100 points!


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i believe everyone is getting the pen as the lifestyle extra.


 Nope, we've already seen some boxes without them.


----------



## lovepink (May 8, 2013)

I know right?  And apparently Lara bar and cliff bars are the same company and it has happened to both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My coworker bought a box of them from Costco and opened them and ick.  Took them back but that was enough to scare me off them for good!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lara Bars and worms? D: THAT'S GROSS. Note to self, don't buy them.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lara Bars and worms? D: THAT'S GROSS. Note to self, don't buy them.


 I don't think this is true, beyond any food being attractive to bugs.  If this was a problem with larabars in particular, I feel like google would have come up with ANYTHING when I searched for it.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right?  And apparently Lara bar and cliff bars are the same company and it has happened to both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My coworker bought a box of them from Costco and opened them and ick.  Took them back but that was enough to scare me off them for good


 This can happen with any packaged foods.  Google mostly pops up with this happening mostly to different kinds of candy bars.


----------



## lovepink (May 8, 2013)

I apologize maybe it is just the Cliffbars and Luna bars not Lara bars. I mistakenly thought Lara and Clif bars were from the same company.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/03/clif-bar-moth-larvae_n_1935436.html



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think this is true, beyond any food being attractive to bugs.  If this was a problem with larabars in particular, I feel like google would have come up with ANYTHING when I searched for it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think this is true, beyond any food being attractive to bugs.  If this was a problem with larabars in particular, I feel like google would have come up with ANYTHING when I searched for it.


 I know stuff comes up if you do a search for worms and Luna bars. Those bars are practically infested.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i believe everyone is getting the pen as the lifestyle extra.


 We've also seen the Tweezerman Nail Files as an extra.  They're kind of adorable.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 8, 2013)

> I feel like I'm the only one left with no clicky truck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No clicky truck for me either. *sad panda*


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know stuff comes up if you do a search for worms and Luna bars. Those bars are practically infested.


 You can google a lot of packaged foods + worms and get a ton of results.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can google a lot of packaged foods + worms and get a ton of results.


 I've eaten a ton of nutrition bars and packaged foods with 0 worms, but it is very gross when people find nasty stuff in their food. Makes you look at things twice before you start eating them.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

On another note, pens do not usually have worms in them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe that poster has no hands?


It's pretty impressive they managed to type up all of that on FB then... ;P

I wouldn't want the pen because I have very specific type of pens I like (the uniball signo type) but if it were one of those types with the gel-y finish I wouldn't mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just doesn't look like that type of pen though...


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 8, 2013)

HSo I am a little meh about the pen but would still take it, I am always in search of a pen in my purse! I hope it writes nice.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, we've already seen some boxes without them.


 well that kinda bums me out a little...i'm kinda looking forward to one!


----------



## lorizav (May 8, 2013)

Ok I'll take a pen, as I can never seem to find one, it can't hurt.  But hey, I loved that Schick razor and have stuck with it even though the cartridges are crazy expensive.  And worms or not I love those chocolate raspberry Luna bars.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

Since I'm a Birchbox Blogger I was sent four of the Sumita eye pencils which I'll have swatches up tomorrow since I lost natural light. I was sent Raina (dark blue), Suman (black), Jamun (plum) and Saletii (brown).

I will say that the colors are pretty but I'm kind of disappointed by the pencil exterior itself because it's not a twist up (which I love yet at times hate, lol). The only reason it kind of disappoints me is only because I hate sharpening pencils (I'm always "losing" my sharpeners to my kids who think it's for THEIR school pencils, LOL) and this is why I like the automatic pencils more. The thing I do like about the pencil exterior is that it's looks like the casing NYX uses for their eyeliners (the non-automatic ones) so it's easy to sharpen. I'm not saying "omg it's bad because I have to sharpen it" only that I wish my kids would stop swiping my sharpeners because I have a ton of liners I can't use right now because of that! LOL


----------



## JHP07 (May 9, 2013)

My tracking info just updated - weight is 0.6750 and it should arrive by the 11th (I usually get it a day before the projected delivery date, so I may get it tomorrow).

Based on the weight, I'm guessing that I'll be getting the beauty protector spray (since it was in a 0.4740 box)...but I wonder what the other 'heavy' items will be...I'm hoping for the sunscreen and toothpaste!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2013)

> if you got your email a few hours ago, we might be box twins! mine came like two hours ago i think, but no weight yet.


 Yep, came a few hours ago. . We could be twinsies!


----------



## lovepink (May 9, 2013)

Maybe you are getting the Cargo blush product!



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info just updated - weight is 0.6750 and it should arrive by the 11th (I usually get it a day before the projected delivery date, so I may get it tomorrow).
> 
> Based on the weight, I'm guessing that I'll be getting the beauty protector spray (since it was in a 0.4740 box)...but I wonder what the other 'heavy' items will be...I'm hoping for the sunscreen and toothpaste!


----------



## wadedl (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I'm a Birchbox Blogger I was sent four of the Sumita eye pencils which I'll have swatches up tomorrow since I lost natural light. I was sent Raina (dark blue), Suman (black), Jamun (plum) and Saletii (brown).
> 
> I will say that the colors are pretty but I'm kind of disappointed by the pencil exterior itself because it's not a twist up (which I love yet at times hate, lol). The only reason it kind of disappoints me is only because I hate sharpening pencils (I'm always "losing" my sharpeners to my kids who think it's for THEIR school pencils, LOL) and this is why I like the automatic pencils more. The thing I do like about the pencil exterior is that it's looks like the casing NYX uses for their eyeliners (the non-automatic ones) so it's easy to sharpen. I'm not saying "omg it's bad because I have to sharpen it" only that I wish my kids would stop swiping my sharpeners because I have a ton of liners I can't use right now because of that! LOL


 I sharpen every pencil in sight that needs to be sharpened when I find a sharpener. Those things hide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There has to be literally hundreds of writing instruments somewhere in this house but somehow my kids never have a sharpened pencil to do their homework.

I have at least two in my makeup but never know which box or makeup bag it is in. I need to organize my makeup!


----------



## AthenaBolina (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had 2 accounts for a year.  Most months my box shipping info updates at the same time for both accounts, and every time I think I must be getting a duplicate box, but then I don't.  I've only received duplicate boxes once.


 I've had two accounts for a year as well, and three times I have received duplicates.  It frustrates the heck out of me.  if it happens again this month, then I'll be canceling one account.  The same boxes/duplicates have all been within the last 5 months or so too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

I've had two accounts since July..I had dupe boxes in Nov and Jan, so twice in 10 months. I might have dupes this month too..we'll see.


----------



## tasertag (May 9, 2013)

Shame. I like eating cliff bars for breakfast. Good thing I didn't buy a box of Luna bars and cliff bars from my Whole Foods store over the weekend. They were buy one get one free too.



> I know stuff comes up if you do a search for worms and Luna bars. Those bars are practically infested.Â





> On another note, pens do not usually have worms in them.Â


 LOL


----------



## sbeam36 (May 9, 2013)

I know I'm impatient, but STILL NO CLICKY TRUCK!!! :'(


----------



## tasertag (May 9, 2013)

My tracking updated! The weight is 0.507. I have high hopes for something good.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

yay mine updated weight 0.5550 !


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2013)

My tracking updated! Weight .4620. Projected delivery 5/14 which seems soooo far away, but I usually get it sooner. Hoping for Saturday.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on one account, and have since yesterday morning, but still haven't gotten an email about it.  Shipping hasn't updated yet.  No clicky truck yet on my other account...I don't want one until I confirm my other box has shipped, so I know they aren't dupes!!


----------



## unicorn (May 9, 2013)

Mine updated too! Weight is 0.5570.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 9, 2013)

Still No clicky truck!!! WTH BB??


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck on the 2nd account. I've had both accts for over a year and once got 4 dupes in a row, then I think since then I've gotten 2 dupe boxes, the rest have been different. I'm happy my second box hasn't shipped b/c that means more than likely I won't get a dupe box. I'm just sad it looks like I'm gonna be getting sunscren, and although I'm aware that I SHOULD wear sunscreen, I just don't. If it's included in my body lotion, great. Other than that, I don't put on a separate product just for the sun. I'm hoping for ONE makeup item this month, its been a while and my fave thing is makeup.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 9, 2013)

Attention Orofluido scent lovers!! I received a sample of the Issac Mizrahi FABULOUS in my box yesterday. I thought it smelled familiar.....well I put my Orofluido on my hair this am and realized it smells just like it!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

> 0.4290 weight and (hopefully) coming on the 13th! I'm really hoping for an eyeliner or the gloss they just revealed in their spoiler... I'm a lip product junkie.


 Box twinses!! Mine is expected to arrive on the 14th to the end of West Coast.


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

No clicky truck. Not yet shipped box owners unite! Or something...


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No clicky truck. Not yet shipped box owners unite! Or something...


 this ^ haha


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite fb pen complaint so far has been "what on earth am I going to do with a pen??"
> 
> ...write with it?


 People really don't think before they write.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 9, 2013)

> this ^ haha


 Yes! ^


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No clicky truck. Not yet shipped box owners unite! Or something...


 I'm still patiently waiting for one of my accounts to produce a clicky truck!   In the meantime enjoy these group-hugging smileys.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh I can't read the fb posts. I want to reply to every single one of them. Then send a virus to their computer.






 I read them to my hubby who is usually in disbelief of how some women can feel so entitled. We are usually just shocked at the comments. If they are that unhappy they should just unsubscribe, you really cant expect that much for $10.


----------



## unicorn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I just think the lifestyle extras are silly and seem out of place - birchbox's tagline is 'deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly'. Its a beauty box and they've shown time and time again they are capable of giving out nice beauty related extras like the mini nail files and the simple eye roller, and they have a place to check the types of 'extras' you want. I only have beauty checked, so I'd be pretty annoyed to get a pen. If I wanted pens, i'd go subscribe to an office supply box.





i dont think that means i deserve a ~virus sent to my computer~, lol. I just want boxes that advertise themselves as beauty boxes to actually be that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (May 9, 2013)

anyone else with a .4700 weight? 

I really hope i do not get that box with the lip gloss... NO MORE LIP GLOSSES PLEASE!!


----------



## SonyaB (May 9, 2013)

Jealous of all of you that have shipping information.  My truck is still grayed out.  This is my second month with Birchbox.  I wasn't completely happy with my first month, so here is hoping the second box is great.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite response someone has posted reens has been
> 
> "Who uses pens anyways? I sign my name in blood these days"


----------



## galba22 (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking number last night and its working. From the looks of it my box will arrive on Tuesday 14th. My box weights 0.5160. Has anybody else gotten that weight for their boxes?


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I don't know how to add a spoiler sorryyyyy
> 
> [/b]
> ...


 I hope I get that eyeliner!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GlitterKitteh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh, I would mind getting a pen, esp in unusual colors.  I hope I get maybe a purplish or green Sumita eyeliner too.  I bought the beauty protector last month and I really like- smells awesome and makes my hair super soft.  I wouldn't mind getting a mini bottle for travel.  Of course, I don't need more blush but I still want that cargo one.  The spoilers so far look great!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i know this is technically an april post but it just happened:
> 
> So....I received my april box last month and I was really pleased, but the lid to my eye cream was cracked so it kinda dried out.  I emailed BB and expected them to send me another eye cream.  They sent me an entirely new box...The box they sent was AMAZING!  (Got the ruby wing!)  well then on Saturday, I get ANOTHER random women's health box---Completely different and equally amazing....I just went on to see if my May box updated because I got my shipping email, and April's box (which I already reviewed and received points for) Has updated to the last box they sent and I am now able to earn 50 extra points for reviewing THOSE items....Even before my 2 free boxes and 50 extra points, I thought this was the best birchbox in 6 months!  Now, nothing will ever top this LOL!!!! I kinda feel quilty- like I'm stealing....Oh well:  On my honor, I will not complain about any BB I receive for at least the next 3 months!!!!


 Wow, that's really nice of them.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Ooh, I just discovered that the account I received the Beauty Protector on was one that I canceled, so I could still get it in any box this time! I still have most of the sample, most of a full-sized bottle, and many other leave-in products that I rotate between, but I would still like more just in case they ever stop making it before it stops working for me.


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

nobody got the cargo yet???? there's hope.. even thogh I have one of the lower weight boxes now compared to some others. you guys crack me up on here


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 happy birthday!!! maybe you got a lucky box with the cargo!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tell you what. Pen lovers can keep the pens. Give me the various snack bars. Fatty wants more food.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I'm a Birchbox Blogger I was sent four of the Sumita eye pencils which I'll have swatches up tomorrow since I lost natural light. I was sent Raina (dark blue), Suman (black), Jamun (plum) and Saletii (brown).
> 
> I will say that the colors are pretty but I'm kind of disappointed by the pencil exterior itself because it's not a twist up (which I love yet at times hate, lol). The only reason it kind of disappoints me is only because I hate sharpening pencils (I'm always "losing" my sharpeners to my kids who think it's for THEIR school pencils, LOL) and this is why I like the automatic pencils more. The thing I do like about the pencil exterior is that it's looks like the casing NYX uses for their eyeliners (the non-automatic ones) so it's easy to sharpen. I'm not saying "omg it's bad because I have to sharpen it" only that I wish my kids would stop swiping my sharpeners because I have a ton of liners I can't use right now because of that! LOL


 Cant wait to see swatches!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 Maybe they are sending you something special for your birthday.


----------



## Meggpi (May 9, 2013)

Hate to be _that _person, but if you eat _any_ prepackaged food you are probably eating bugs (and all sorts of other things).  You just don't see it.  It's part of the factory food industry.  I've come to terms with it, eating bugs is part of life, we aren't as sterile as we like to think.

The pen-outfit coordination isn't that far fetched to me--I work in a hospital that like many other area hospitals have moved to a color-coded scrub system.  Nurses wear one color, imaging wears another, resp. therapy wears another, and so on.  What a lot of people have started to do to have some individuality is things like buying lots of different patterned shoes, badge reels, cheap colored watches, headbands, etc.  I know a few people who would love for their pens in their pockets to match whatever accessory theme they've come up with. 

I still don't really want it in my Birchbox, but whatevs.  Better than those headphones.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 I forgot to add


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Hate to be _that_ person, but if you eatÂ _any_ prepackaged food you are probably eating bugs (and all sorts of other things). Â You just don't see it. Â It's part of the factory food industry. Â I've come to terms with it, eating bugs is part of life, we aren't as sterile as we like to think. The pen-outfit coordination isn't that far fetched to me--I work in a hospital that like many other area hospitals have moved to a color-coded scrub system. Â Nurses wear one color, imaging wears another, resp. therapy wears another, and so on. Â What a lot of people have started to do to have some individuality is things like buying lots of different patterned shoes, badge reels, cheap colored watches, headbands, etc. Â I know a few people who would love for their pens in their pockets to match whatever accessory theme they've come up with.Â  I still don't really want it in my Birchbox, but whatevs. Â Better than those headphones.


 The only thing I disagree with in this post is about wanting the pen. Ever eat sunflower seeds in the shell and get one that's bitter and gritty or dusty? You probably don't want to know why. Hint: Not vegan. And I don't necessarily coordinate pens with outfits, but I'm sometimes in a pink/purple/etc. mood, so everything gets color-coordinated, including my perfume (synesthesia FTW!).


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

someone on instagram got the cargo...looks tiny though


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 9, 2013)

Eeep! Box is out for delivery. Was estimated to arrive the 13th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is really stepping it up with their shipping these past few months.


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 9, 2013)

My box shipped on Monday and the tracking website still has not updated.  Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be in the mail today.


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 Happy Birthday wishes to you!!


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> happy birthday!!! maybe you got a lucky box with the cargo!!!


 That would be awesome! And thank you! 







> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!


 Thanks so much! I love that smiley hehe! So cute!


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they are sending you something special for your birthday.


 If it's a cupcake or a kitten, I'll take it lol!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


Hope your are showered with tons of lipstick, shadow, nailpolish and everything else to make this bday year BEAUTIFUL!!!

Happy Bday!!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 9, 2013)

yay updated!  .4240


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

.4760 - mine just updated. I won't be home from school until the 14th though so if I get it before then I won't be able to see it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


















 &lt;---Smiley party!!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## jnm9jem (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clicky truck still not updated


 SAME!!! UGH!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone on instagram got the cargo...looks tiny though


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 9, 2013)

All right ladies...I have been confused about the clicky truck thing for like three months now so I have to ask...WHAT ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT?!!  I assume some kind of package tracking service???


----------



## hiheather (May 9, 2013)

Ladies that have the beauty protector and swear by it, do you use it as an all purpose hair product?

I have a detangler (use daily), and a heat protector (use when I remember) so I'm trying to decide if I just want to take the plunge and get the full size and cut out two products?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All right ladies...I have been confused about the clicky truck thing for like three months now so I have to ask...WHAT ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT?!!  I assume some kind of package tracking service???


 Yeah, we're referring to when the tracking link becomes active on the "My Account" page of the BB website.  At the beginning of the month, it switches over to the current month's info, with the gray truck off to the left.  At that point, there is no tracking information, which is the "unclicky" or "unclickable" truck.  We say it's a "clicky truck" once the pink tracking link pops up underneath the truck.  Here's mine for this month (I whited out most of the tracking #):


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All right ladies...I have been confused about the clicky truck thing for like three months now so I have to ask...WHAT ARE Y'ALL TALKING ABOUT?!!  I assume some kind of package tracking service???


 Lol..It means the tracking number has been assigned to your Birchbox under your account settings and is clickable.  The truck isn't actually clicky..the number is..  Some one said it a few months ago and it stuck as a cute way of saying there's tracking on your box!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, we're referring to when the tracking link becomes active on the "My Account" page of the BB website.  At the beginning of the month, it switches over to the current month's info, with the gray truck off to the left.  At that point, there is no tracking information, which is the "unclicky" or "unclickable" truck.  We say it's a "clicky truck" once the pink tracking link pops up underneath the truck.  Here's mine for this month (I whited out most of the tracking #):


 A much better explaination!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 9, 2013)

My truck is still clicks and I got the email yesterday morning but it still says tracking not available. GRAAAAAAAAHHHHH.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 9, 2013)

Ooh, my clicky truck now has a box weight of 0.6410, projected delivery next Wednesday the 15th.  Still no clicky truck on my main account.  Wooohooo, looks like no duplicate boxes for me!


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 9, 2013)

Just checked the mail and no box.  




 I just wished my tracking info was updated since I received shipping notice on Monday.  I just emailed Birchbox about it.


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> someone on instagram got the cargo...looks tiny though


 It's the same size as cargo's eyeshadow singles, so not tiny at all. It is much bigger than the hot mama sent out, and those lasted people months. It's a lot smaller than the full size blush for sure, but those are huge. Also, had anyone ever used up an entire cargo blush? Those are notoriously long lasting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.4460
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013
Anyone else with this weight?


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

My shipping info also updated! I have a weight of .5190 and it's projected delivery of May 14th. I have no idea what I even want this month... the beauty protector spray would be nice, but I think my box is probably too light to have that in it.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> It's the same size as cargo's eyeshadow singles, so not tiny at all. It is much bigger than the hot mama sent out, and those lasted people months. It's a lot smaller than the full size blush for sure, but those are huge. Also, had anyone ever used up an entire cargo blush? Those are notoriously long lasting.


 Are those powders or creams? For some reason, I keep thinking they're creams.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

I hope i get this box even with the pen



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> Are those powders or creams? For some reason, I keep thinking they're creams.


 Powders.


----------



## classybroad (May 9, 2013)

Got my box today and I love it!!!!!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i got cargo blush, the toothpaste, organic sunscreen, miss jesses jelly soft curls and a pink pen


----------



## bluemustang (May 9, 2013)

> I got my tracking number last night and its working. From the looks of it my box will arrive on Tuesday 14th. My box weights 0.5160. Has anybody else gotten that weight for their boxes?


 I got .519! I bet we are twinners!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got .519! I bet we are twinners!


 Box triplets!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today and I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the same size as cargo's eyeshadow singles, so not tiny at all. It is much bigger than the hot mama sent out, and those lasted people months. It's a lot smaller than the full size blush for sure, but those are huge. Also, had anyone ever used up an entire cargo blush? Those are notoriously long lasting.


 oh awesome to know.. that its bigger than hot mama I loved that size!


----------



## catipa (May 9, 2013)

I got my weight, it is .4990 expected delivery is 5/14/13,  I really hope I get the Beauty Protector.....


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone reviewed the items in their box before they actually got it? 

Reason I ask is because I was hoping to use my 9 month code (and crossing my fingers for 5 items to review so I have 500 points) this month, but they sent my 6 month code before I even had my box that month so I'm thinking the same could happen this month.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classybroad* 



Got my box today and I love it!!!!!!!
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)  



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was the weight of your box?


 It looks like now its been almost a week to the end that the 2nd round of boxes are releasing that the first one make up items were eye pencils.. I'm not seeing anymore eye pencils and that cargo blush is probably one of those 2nd round of boxes? Just sayin' I wonder what is gonna be the 3rd one but the 1st one I saw lip plumper so it has to be at least one make up item per box.. Don't you see the pattern?


----------



## classybroad (May 9, 2013)

> What was the weight of your box?


 .436


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

I h



> Has anyone reviewed the items in their box before they actually got it?Â  Reason I ask is because I was hoping to use my 9 month code (and crossing my fingers for 5 items to review so I have 500 points) this month, but they sent my 6 month code before I even had my box that month so I'm thinking the same could happen this month.Â


 I have when it was an item id already used before and needed the points. Didn't have a problem.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Has anyone reviewed the items in their box before they actually got it?Â  Reason I ask is because I was hoping to use my 9 month code (and crossing my fingers for 5 items to review so I have 500 points) this month, but they sent my 6 month code before I even had my box that month so I'm thinking the same could happen this month.Â


 Yep, I do that when I've already tried something coming in my box, which is frequently because I have multiple Birchboxes and subscriptions with several different companies. You just have to wait until the boxes go live for feedback (rather than their usual reviews that you can do for anything even if you don't receive it in a box) on the site on the 10th because reviews prior to that don't get bonus points.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I h
> 
> I have when it was an item id already used before and needed the points. Didn't have a problem.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I do that when I've already tried something coming in my box, which is frequently because I have multiple Birchboxes and subscriptions with several different companies. You just have to wait until the boxes go live for feedback (rather than their usual reviews that you can do for anything even if you don't receive it in a box) on the site on the 10th because reviews prior to that don't get bonus points.


 Thanks guys! Hopefully my box will get to me faster this month, but glad to know it "works" if need be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 9, 2013)

My box says it should arrive on Monday, but the tracking says it is still in NJ. I am hoping for the cargo blush even though tiny, that is one of the few blushes I've never tried! I wouldn't mind a pen, especially a pink or purple one! It is a pretty random item, but I have a crazy pen addiction. LOL


----------



## latinafeminista (May 9, 2013)

My box is here, in our delivery room, but it doesn't re-open until 4:30pm, boooooo


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> My box says it should arrive on Monday, but the tracking says it is still in NJ. I am hoping for the cargo blush even though tiny, that is one of the few blushes I've never tried! I wouldn't mind a pen, especially a pink or purple one! It is a pretty random item, but I have a crazy pen addiction. LOL


 Try putting your tracking in the usps website! Mine says it is still in NJ on ups but that it is out for delivery from the postal service.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try putting your tracking in the usps website! Mine says it is still in NJ on ups but that it is out for delivery from the postal service.


 USPS says no information available. Must not be in their possession yet? I really don't like that UPS MI. They lost my Ipsy bag in March.


----------



## queenofperil (May 9, 2013)

Tracking info updated today. My box weighs .4800, and it is set to arrive on the 14th. *Crosses fingers for the blush*


----------



## MaiteS (May 9, 2013)

yahoo 0.4930 for me! expected the 14th. 

tomorrow boxes should update too!


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

My box is out for delivery according to USPS!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

My tracking code still won't update!  It's been on the site for over 24 hours... I just want to know how much it weighs....


----------



## sputhermbelle (May 9, 2013)

my box weighs .539


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nobody got the cargo yet???? there's hope.. even thogh I have one of the lower weight boxes now compared to some others. you guys crack me up on here


My mom did--she got a blush, but it was broken and all over her box.  She called them and they're giving her points.  She was excited to try it though.  Oh well.  I dunno what kinda packaging it would be in that it would break. Was it full size?  If so that sucks that hers broke and a full size product was wasted.  I told her when I see her this weekend I can try to salvage some of it so she can at least try it.


----------



## sarah1820 (May 9, 2013)

I guess I'm part of the late receivers 



 but i really hope I don't get that sunblock! Though I probably will since I have lighter skin. ugh


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My mom did--she got a blush, but it was broken and all over her box.  She called them and they're giving her points.  She was excited to try it though.  Oh well.  I dunno what kinda packaging it would be in that it would break. Was it full size?  If so that sucks that hers broke and a full size product was wasted.  I told her when I see her this weekend I can try to salvage some of it so she can at least try it.


 gather the pieces and pour some water in it and repack it firmly and tightly for 24 hrs to reset then it'll be back in shape! Not alot of water but pastey enough. You gotta google I saw the instructions somewhere one time..


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm part of the late receivers
> 
> ...


 It looks like in almost all boxes so far 1st round and 2nd round and possible 3rd and 4th rounds have been included sunblocks/pens except someone got a food bar instead a pen. It might be the staple for ALL boxes? I could be wrong.


----------



## Ladynews (May 9, 2013)

Woohoo 0.6460 biggest box yet so excited to know what's in it....


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 9, 2013)

My box weight is 0.4570. I hope it is a good one. The past few months have been kind of disappointing. It stinks because I get so excited and then once I open it, I keeping looking through the tissue paper hoping for more. I have been getting sample packets of lotion. I think Birchbox doesn't like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah1820 (May 9, 2013)

> It looks like in almost all boxes so far 1st round and 2nd round and possible 3rd and 4th rounds have been included sunblocks/pens except someone got a food bar instead a pen. It might be the staple for ALL boxes? I could be wrong.


 maybe, they have a pretty large variety of boxes though!


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gather the pieces and pour some water in it and repack it firmly and tightly for 24 hrs to reset then it'll be back in shape! Not alot of water but pastey enough. You gotta google I saw the instructions somewhere one time..


thx I'll try that.  Hopefully she still has some left--she probably threw most of it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 


> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hope your are showered with tons of lipstick, shadow, nailpolish and everything else to make this bday year BEAUTIFUL!!!
> ...


 Thank you, ladies! I so enjoy all the fun smileys and the MUT love!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 9, 2013)

> gather the pieces and pour some water in it and repack it firmly and tightly for 24 hrs to reset then it'll be back in shape! Not alot of water but pastey enough. You gotta google I saw the instructions somewhere one time..


 not water, alcohol (like rubbing alcohol). mix it with the blush and let it sit... should fix the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 9, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2013)

I still don't have a shipping number in my first account but I am not too worried about it. As long as i get to see what's in my boxes tomorrow then it's all good. (^â—‡^)/


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies that have the beauty protector and swear by it, do you use it as an all purpose hair product?
> 
> I have a detangler (use daily), and a heat protector (use when I remember) so I'm trying to decide if I just want to take the plunge and get the full size and cut out two products?


 Yes, it seriously works for everything. I'm in love with it.


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> My mom did--she got a blush, but it was broken and all over her box.Â  She called them and they're giving her points.Â  She was excited to try it though.Â  Oh well.Â  I dunno what kinda packaging it would be in that it would break. Was it full size?Â  If so that sucks that hers broke and a full size product was wasted.Â  I told her when I see her this weekend I can try to salvage some of it so she can at least try it.


 It's actually pretty easy and cheap to fix! http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/d-i-y-makeup-fixer-upper/


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 



gather the pieces and pour some water in it and repack it firmly and tightly for 24 hrs to reset then it'll be back in shape! Not alot of water but pastey enough. You gotta google I saw the instructions somewhere one time..



> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, you're right. It made more sense bec it dries faster


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today and I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2013)

I just received this box. My weight was 4670. I think the cargo is a nice size.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2013)

Happy birthday JessP!!! On BB news, only my second box has a weight and it's .523... now for account 1, UPDATE!


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy birthday JessP!!!
> 
> On BB news, only my second box has a weight and it's .523... now for account 1, UPDATE!


 Thank you bunches!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right. It made more sense bec it dries faster


 I think I was communicating with you the other day about Harvey Prince. The website I found out last night just came back up a few days ago. Also someone posted on another thread that if you type in Free then the name of the scent sample you want you'll have to pay 3 dollars an change for shipping. The samples are 8.8 oz. For instance I love Ageless so I would type in FreeAgeless. It seems though it worked for some people but not all ? I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2013)

oh I want jelly soft curls soooooooo bad. I liked pillow soft curls but it didn't have quite enough hold for me, so I really need to try the jelly one.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2013)

I don't really know what I want this month.  I'm really just hoping for more than 5 items to review...


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> not water, alcohol (like rubbing alcohol). mix it with the blush and let it sit... should fix the problem


thx.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I was communicating with you the other day about Harvey Prince. The website I found out last night just came back up a few days ago. Also someone posted on another thread that if you type in Free then the name of the scent sample you want you'll have to pay 3 dollars an change for shipping. The samples are 8.8 oz. For instance I love Ageless so I would type in FreeAgeless. It seems though it worked for some people but not all ? I'm going to try it tomorrow.


 Oh no no, that wasn't me.. I never had Harvey Prince. I wish I had that sample. I did discuss with you about samples but don't recall about the code. Sorry for misunderstanding oxoxo


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

clicky truck!!!! but no info yet


----------



## jessicarobin (May 9, 2013)

More than anything I've seen in sneak peaks, I want the pen the most.  If there is a stationery/office supply subscription box, I want in.


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually pretty easy and cheap to fix!
> 
> http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/d-i-y-makeup-fixer-upper/


thank you


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right. It made more sense bec it dries faster


I told her not to throw it out so I can try this. Thx


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More than anything I've seen in sneak peaks, I want the pen the most.  If there is a stationery/office supply subscription box, I want in.


 lol, right? Me too!


----------



## avonleabelle (May 9, 2013)

My box is weight is 0.4860.  I've been using last month's info card as my bookmark which probably wasn't a good idea since it is making me super impatient for my box this month.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 9, 2013)

Hahaha thanks, ladies!  It always seemed like every time I'd click it would tell me it was tracking information was unavailable, so I don't mess with the tracking much - never even noticed the truck!!  I drove home at lunch and no box for me...mine almost always gets here on the 10th though.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, we're referring to when the tracking link becomes active on the "My Account" page of the BB website.  At the beginning of the month, it switches over to the current month's info, with the gray truck off to the left.  At that point, there is no tracking information, which is the "unclicky" or "unclickable" truck.  We say it's a "clicky truck" once the pink tracking link pops up underneath the truck.  Here's mine for this month (I whited out most of the tracking #):



> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..It means the tracking number has been assigned to your Birchbox under your account settings and is clickable.  The truck isn't actually clicky..the number is..  Some one said it a few months ago and it stuck as a cute way of saying there's tracking on your box!


----------



## tabarhodes (May 9, 2013)

still no clicky truck!!!!! gah!


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no clicky truck!!!!! gah!


Ditto. our boxes are just so awesome they're still trying to figure out how to ship them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 9, 2013)

I can't wait until tomorrow when our boxes update! I got a bummer shipment from Hautelook yesterday (ordered the cutest Calvin Clien shoes and they sent me the wrong ones) AND they can only offer me a refund. Waaah I need box updates!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More than anything I've seen in sneak peaks, I want the pen the most.  If there is a stationery/office supply subscription box, I want in.


 lol, right? Me too!


http://www.nicelynoted.com/

I don't think they send pens, but they do send notecards.  Lost Crates used to do a stationery one, but their website is on "standby" right now.  I've yet to find one that does straight office supplies though.


----------



## JLR594 (May 9, 2013)

My shipping notice still hasn't updated.  I'm looking forward to the box variations posting because doing the detective work to try to figure out which box I'm getting is half the fun of this subscription service for me.


----------



## mckondik (May 9, 2013)

No click truck for either account. This will be my first non welcome box for the 2nd account. Crossing my fingers for no duplicates!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

I cannot wait for it to be tomorrow and our pages update! It's like Christmas!


----------



## lolas (May 9, 2013)

I really hope I get a full sized something. I got all sample sizes last month when lots of people got full sized eye or lip stuff. Fingers crossed for the eye pencil! No weight on my tracking yet. I'll be refreshing my box page at midnight


----------



## classybroad (May 9, 2013)

Off topic- has anyone gotten the women's health mag mailed to them yet? The free sub from last month?


----------



## amy lyn (May 9, 2013)

Got my box today! Marvis toothpaste Coola sunscreen Cargo blush Miss Jessie's jelly soft curls A pilot pen that writes purple


----------



## catipa (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic- has anyone gotten the women's health mag mailed to them yet? The free sub from last month?


No, not yet...


----------



## classybroad (May 9, 2013)

> I really hope I get a full sized something. I got all sample sizes last month when lots of people got full sized eye or lip stuff. Fingers crossed for the eye pencil! No weight on my tracking yet. I'll be refreshing my box page at midnight


 As much as I like my box the only full size I got was a pen lol.


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

I got my May box! It's my second month and Birchbox has yet to let me down!





 
I got:
Beauty Protector
Coola face moisturizer
Joie parfum - I LOVE this scent!
Sumita eyeliner in black - this kinda reminds me of the MUFE Aqua Eyes pencil in #10, not a dupe but similar. It doesn't smudge as well as my UD 24/7 pencil.
Tweezerman mini nail files
My box weighed .4490


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my May box! It's my second month and Birchbox has yet to let me down!
> 
> ...


 I love your box! Mine is too heavy to be a box twin... poo.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 9, 2013)

Yay! Clicky truck!



Tracking not updated and no shipping email yet but still happy over a click-able truck!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 9, 2013)

> I got my May box! It's my second month and Birchbox has yet to let me down!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My box weighed .4490 Mine is 4510, I so hope I get this box! Those little files are adorable.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


Happy Birthday Jess!


----------



## shann (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone received a box of .4400 yet? I can't wait to see what I get this month. This will be my 3rd box .


----------



## SenoritaJ (May 9, 2013)

So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on  the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2013)

> So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on Â the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part


 It could be because the one you buy on the site is full size and the one in the box is a sample size.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on  the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part


 I would imagine that the blush on the website is the full size and the one that they are sampling in our boxes is a deluxe sample, though.


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on  the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part


 Yeah the cargo blush is the sample size, not the full size that they sell.


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

> Happy Birthday Jess! Â Â  :birthday:


Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 9, 2013)

How do you all do pictures within the spoiler? I don't see how to put a picture in that pop up box....


----------



## Roxane68 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my May box! It's my second month and Birchbox has yet to let me down!
> 
> ...


Nice box!  I wouldn't mind this one.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jess!!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you all do pictures within the spoiler? I don't see how to put a picture in that pop up box....


 Click on the spoiler box icon on your toolbar. Click 'OK' in the popup. Once you see the grey box, click inside of it and click on the insert picture icon on the toolbar.


----------



## hiheather (May 9, 2013)

> So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on Â the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part


 How do you know it was supposed to have the Cargo? I'm starting to realize the second wave of shipping always has the boxes I want lol. It has been 24+ hours and my shipping hasn't updated. I never wanted to know the weight of a package so bad. HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS!!!!


----------



## Alexia561 (May 9, 2013)

My box weighs 0.5190, so hope it's a good one. Excited to see what I get!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 9, 2013)

Just got my box..4 days earlier than scheduled this month (I usually receive mine on the 20th).  Same as received before..weight is .4768.  It is a pretty decent pen and I'm happy to try the Beauty protector, may trade the rest or save for a rainy day.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click on the spoiler box icon on your toolbar. Click 'OK' in the popup. Once you see the grey box, click inside of it and click on the insert picture icon on the toolbar.


 Thank you! Trying it now, hope I get it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 9, 2013)

Overall, very happy with this box.  FWIW, my box weight was 0.4330

Beauty Protector---so happy to finally sample this!

Pilot Pen in Pink--pretty decent pen, happy to have gotten it and love the pink!

Folle de Joie---not super excited about another perfume, but it does smell lovely

Coola Cucumber Moisturize with SPF 30---really excited about this product, always looking for a great moisturizer with built in SPF

Sumita Eye Pencil in Raina (Navy Blue)---swatched this almost immediately and it is a gorgeous color.  Applied it just now and it smudged out pretty decently and the pigmentation is nice as well.


----------



## tasertag (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight updated to .7190 - heaviest one I've had in a while so I'm kind of excited! Makes today (my birthday, yay!) just that much better


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Goodie (May 9, 2013)

I got my box today and I was so excited because I had no idea what I was getting.  Then my excitement quickly fizzled when I opened the box and saw that the Cargo blush was completely destroyed.  I opened it up and tiny pieces of crushed blush went everywhere. 



  I was really looking forward to trying this product and judging by someone else's issue here, I won't be getting a replacement.  The other poster said hers was missing from her box and when she contacted Birchbox they said they had no more left.  Oh well... *sighs*  Sucks for me.
 

Anyone ever try this?  I put it in a spoiler because of the link's title.  I think I'll attempt this...

http://www.makelifelovely.com/2013/01/how-to-fix-any-broken-powder-or-makeup.html


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I just got my box and it was supposed to include the cargo water resistant blush. Was completely dissapointed it wasn't there and emailed them. I got offered the 100 pts since the item "isnt in stock", but I told them I'd rather prefer to get it once it is. I get some bs excuse saying it wont be back in stock anymore. Yet, I see it is available to buy still on  the website and its an item that has been there for some time now? Sorry I just find this to be a lame excuse from their part
> ...


----------



## hiheather (May 9, 2013)

> It's probably listed on her insert card....


 OH yea! Derp. I forgot those even existed.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 9, 2013)

I do not have natural curls and so on. Several of you guys have received Jelly Soft Curls samples. It sparked my curiousity to see if it would work on straight, lots of hair, and fine. I came across to this blog that was brutually honest and educated about Jelly Soft Curls product for anyone who is concerned about ingredients and its founders http://questfortheperfectcurl.com/2010/03/10/why-miss-jessies-will-never-see-a-dime-from-me/


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2013)

Mine weighs .4510 lbs. Anyone have any ideas what it might be? Also is their any previews of all the box options?


----------



## guenivere (May 9, 2013)

My box is .4880 - I was hoping for the blush or eyeliners. We'll see tho, I guess. Nervously excited as usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is .4880 - I was hoping for the blush or eyeliners. We'll see tho, I guess. Nervously excited as usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm close. .4800. We probably have similar boxes except for one product. I keep telling myself that it's only until tomorrow that I have to wait to see what I'm getting, but...GAH.


----------



## Matahari (May 9, 2013)

My box is .4731 but hasn't arrived yet! There are always some differences due to packaging material.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

My box is .4530 Any box twins out there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for that gloss... I want fat lips! *fingers crossed*


----------



## amy lyn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Trying it now, hope I get it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I still don't see where you add the spoiler. I must be blind






One day I will figure this site out.  One day.


----------



## amy lyn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do not have natural curls and so on. Several of you guys have received Jelly Soft Curls samples. It sparked my curiousity to see if it would work on straight, lots of hair, and fine. I came across to this blog that was brutually honest and educated about Jelly Soft Curls product for anyone who is concerned about ingredients and its founders
> 
> http://questfortheperfectcurl.com/2010/03/10/why-miss-jessies-will-never-see-a-dime-from-me/


 Wow, thanks.  I already put this sample in my "to give to sister" box.  It's a crazy large foil with one ounce of product in it.  I do have naturally curly hair, but the thought of just dealing with this sample and the mess it will probably make is not worth trying it out.  Now that I read what you've posted I really have no desire to use it.  Seems to me like this company needs to get themselves sorted out.


----------



## beautynewbie (May 9, 2013)

Got my box! Can't say I love it but I'm hoping my second box will be better. I got the beauty protector, cotz, pen and vitamins. I'm not a fan of the beauty protector but I love a good pen. Sadly only 4 items to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 9, 2013)

> Got my box! Can't say I love it but I'm hoping my second box will be better. I got the beauty protector, cotz, pen and vitamins. I'm not a fan of the beauty protector but I love a good pen. Sadly only 4 items to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have never been so excited to not be able to receive a box with a particular item. I got the Beauty Protector a couple months ago. I know it smells like something I've smelled before, which is why I'm not going to use it. Can anybody tell me what it smells like? Also, the pen is counted as 1 of the 4 items? That is sooo crappy. Can we review the pen for points? I really hope we can. Not that that makes up for getting 3 beauty samples and a pen in a beauty subscription. Birchbox is not a lifestyle subscription, for pete's sake, but I do like pens. I just like to buy my own anjd I feel like it's not fair to the people who expect beauty products but get a pen instead.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have never been so excited to not be able to receive a box with a particular item. I got the Beauty Protector a couple months ago. *I know it smells like something I've smelled before, which is why I'm not going to use it.* Can anybody tell me what it smells like?


 It smells like vanilla to me...why would that cause you to not use it? It's a wonderful product.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2013)

> lol, right? Me too!


 Me three!


> clicky truck!!!! but no info yet :icon_sad:


 Yeah I'm still waiting on one too.


----------



## SamAsh (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More than anything I've seen in sneak peaks, I want the pen the most.  If there is a stationery/office supply subscription box, I want in.


 Omg yes.


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is .4530 Any box twins out there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for that gloss... I want fat lips! *fingers crossed*


Not sure why my pic didn't post before.  My box was .4768 I received the box with it (lip fusion, cotz face, pen, vitivia, and beauty protector)..will def. trade it lol


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 9, 2013)

> My box is .4530 Any box twins out there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for that gloss... I want fat lips! *fingers crossed*


 Box twins!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 9, 2013)

> > I have never been so excited to not be able to receive a box with a particular item. I got the Beauty Protector a couple months ago. *I know it smells like something I've smelled before, which is why I'm not going to use it.* Can anybody tell me what it smells like?
> 
> 
> It smells like vanilla to me...why would that cause you to not use it? It's a wonderful product.


 Lube? Yeast Infection Cream? A Sex Toy? Flavored Condoms? Prescription Cream of Some Kind? Maybe a Cream for After Waxing?


----------



## jessicarobin (May 9, 2013)

Yay, tracking updated!  I might be getting my box tomorrow.  The weight is .4630.  Looks like lots of boxes have very similar weights this month, so it's hard to say if they're the same or not.


----------



## jessicarobin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.nicelynoted.com/
> ...


 I googled that after I posted.  I don't write enough notes (although maybe I should start), but it's good to see it's on the right track, haha.  I think like... novelty post-its, different pens, small desk organization thingys... I'm sensing a market for this.  I probably should keep it to myself, haha.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

I saw a box on Instagram that looked like it had 7 items in it! I hope I get that one, haha!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!


 Yay!! Mine is currently in a town about twenty minutes from me. But, if it goes according to the previous month's shipping routes, it will go back to PA, then to Cincinnati, then come back here. I should get it Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lube? Yeast Infection Cream? A Sex Toy? Flavored Condoms? Prescription Cream of Some Kind? Maybe a Cream for After Waxing?


 I actually said this the first time I smelled it, and it made me reluctant to use it, but I finally did, and I was instantly so love with the effects that I managed to get past the scent association (spoiler for TMI territory):  

It smells like a specific sex toy sanitizer I used to use several years ago.  I can't remember the brand, but I remember it was in a purple spray bottle.


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS!!!!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy Birthday Jess!!!


> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


 Thank you very much, ladies!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually said this the first time I smelled it, and it made me reluctant to use it, but I finally did, and I was instantly so love with the effects that I managed to get past the scent association (spoiler for TMI territory):
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you very much, ladies!


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a fellow Jessica and fellow May baby!


----------



## ohtiffanylynn (May 9, 2013)

Sooo does anyone know what time tomorrow the box page updates? Is it midnight tonight? I can't believe I'm actually asking that and debating staying up to refresh my page when I could be getting a glorious nights sleep before a hectic work day tomorrow.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohtiffanylynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooo does anyone know what time tomorrow the box page updates? Is it midnight tonight?
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually asking that and debating staying up to refresh my page when I could be getting a glorious nights sleep before a hectic work day tomorrow.


 I want to say it's usually around 6am EST


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say it's usually around 6am EST


 Yep.

And the past few months there were a few of us that didn't get an update until after that, even the next day! I was in that group once, but not last month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 9, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.4580
Projected Delivery Date:
May 13 2013


Weight (lbs.):
0.4321
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2013

Hopefully I have broken my two month streak of duplicate boxes! I think they were in different waves because they are going to the same place but have different projected delivery dates which makes me feel that while they may have some duplicate items that at least they aren't exactly the same!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And the past few months there were a few of us that didn't get an update until after that, even the next day! I was in that group once, but not last month.


 I was in that group two months in a row (I think it updated on the 11th or 12th instead). It was torture! lol!


----------



## AMaas (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is .4530 Any box twins out there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for that gloss... I want fat lips! *fingers crossed*


Mine says .4540.  Hoping to not get the Tweezerman files I've seen on Instagram.  Blah.


----------



## marybbryant (May 9, 2013)

I miss the good old days when Zadidoll would have pictures of all the boxes posted here. 

On the bright side, tomorrow is the big reveal, and we get to see what's in our Birchboxes.

I don't have any particular product I'm dying to receive this month although I wouldn't mind an eye pencil or Cargo blush.  As long as I get some kind of skin are and maybe a hair care item, I'm happy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ohtiffanylynn (May 9, 2013)

> I want to say it's usually around 6am EST


 Ok I'm totally not doing that!! Haha. Midnight I can handle..six am. No way haha. Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Explains It.  Also, I can't find the list of ingredients to find out if it has parabens or dimethicone or other types of silicone.  I will have to look harder.


 I'll type the complete list out after I take a shower since the complete list is on the full-sized bottle (EPICALLY LONG WORDS!  THIS IS A BOTTLE FULL OF *SCIENCE*!), but there are a couple of things on here that you might be talking about:

amodimethicone

cyclomethicone


----------



## Meggpi (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll type the complete list out after I take a shower since the complete list is on the full-sized bottle (EPICALLY LONG WORDS!  THIS IS A BOTTLE FULL OF *SCIENCE*!), but there are a couple of things on here that you might be talking about:
> 
> ...


 For what it's worth, those seem to be two of the lighter silicones (for those of us who avoid them, wish THAT was on the survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  The Nexxus serum has amodimethicone and I had no noticeable issues despite only co-washing, and I've read that cyclomethicone evaporates.  If I get it I'll try it.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## wadedl (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the good old days when Zadidoll would have pictures of all the boxes posted here.
> 
> ...


 I miss seeing the boxes too. The only thing that would be better than an eye pencil or blush would be eye pencil and blush! 





Happy Birthday Jess!!!


----------



## Kristen121 (May 9, 2013)

My box is in Minnesota! Hope that means I will find it in my mailbox when I get home from work tomorrow. Weight is .4730. Anyone else have a box that weight?


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is in Minnesota! Hope that means I will find it in my mailbox when I get home from work tomorrow. Weight is .4730. Anyone else have a box that weight?


 Mine is close! .4740  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 9, 2013)

My box is .52 however it usually takes weeks to get to me. I think someone walks it across the country.


----------



## daniellerose (May 9, 2013)

My box should be coming by May 14! I'm so excited to see what I got, I'm hoping for the cargo blush because I actually really want to try it. Also hoping I don't get the PEN!! Haha, anyways, my box weighs .5270...anyone else with the same weight?


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss seeing the boxes too. The only thing that would be better than an eye pencil or blush would be eye pencil and blush!
> 
> ...


 I can see why they stop doing it though, people start complaining way before they even know what they are getting.  (especially when the box hasn't even been completely loaded onto the site, people have flipped in the past that a box option only "had three items" when really the website just wasn't ready yet.)


----------



## Rachael1 (May 9, 2013)

> My box should be coming by May 14! I'm so excited to see what I got, I'm hoping for the cargo blush because I actually really want to try it. Also hoping I don't get the PEN!! Haha, anyways, my box weighs .5270...anyone else with the same weight?


 I have the same weight!


----------



## VanessaC (May 9, 2013)

my box weight is .37.That's the lightest I've seen so far...


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

I still don't have a tracking number =(


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

I didn't get mine either. And always receive mine about a week after everyone else. I'm starting to think I will give BB one more month. I'm on the fence about it overall anyways.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, right? Me too!


Me three!  I love pens!  My husband got a nice one from work for his Christmas gift and gave it to me.  I loaned it out during a class and couldn't find it in my purse later.  I freaked out and tracked everyone down to ask it they accidentally kept it.  No such luck until I found it in my purse buried in the bottom.

Hmm... this was supposed to quote both comments.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jess!





And on a secondary note....0.6330! That's a pretty good weight! Although, I'm sad it might mean I don't get an eyeliner lol


----------



## Laura Marie (May 10, 2013)

Hey ladies!

I've been unsubbed from Birchbox for awhile now and got an email from them asking me to come back LOL

If a resub NOW I will get Mays box. For anyone who knows what some of the products in the box could be, would you mind catching me up on that.

Trying to decide if I should give them another chance or not !!
 

Thanks !


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

> I miss seeing the boxes too. The only thing that would be better than an eye pencil or blush would be eye pencil and blush!Â :yay: Happy Birthday Jess!!!Â :15d:


Thank youuu! Just had some cupcakes at Babycakes in Hillcrest - perfect way to wrap up a bday (or, um, any day lol).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a fellow Jessica and fellow May baby!Â


Oh yay! How cool, and thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

> Happy Birthday Jess! :birthday: And on a secondary note....0.6330! That's a pretty good weight! Although, I'm sad it might mean I don't get an eyeliner lol


Thank you kindly, Cookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> ...


 it will let you know in small print if you add the subscription to your cart at checkout. i hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 10, 2013)

> I still don't have a tracking number =(Â


Im right there with you! Got shipping notice on one account 2 days ago but still no update on tracking.....and still no clicky truck on my main account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

If I go to bed now, my box information will be updated when I get up, right?  

(Note:   I know the answer to this.  I'm asking in the same way a five-year-old demands to make sure that Santa will come if she goes to bed on Christmas Eve.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the good old days when Zadidoll would have pictures of all the boxes posted here.
> 
> ...


 i feel like there's definitely been a trend of birchbox waiting until the day boxes update to upload all of the links. i think they try to hold of on spoiling the contents for as long as they can.


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting the pink pen, lol. I have a thing for new pens and also every pen i've reached for recently doesn't work.

They also said on the FB it doesn't count as an item or whatever...so that's nice.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 10, 2013)

The beauty protector smells exactly like the perfume Pink Sugar imo.. I love it.. Not sure sure now that I know what else it smells like! I don't want to smell like.. Well.. THAT...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

> The beauty protector smells exactly like the perfume Pink Sugar imo.. I love it.. Not sure sure now that I know what else it smells like! I don't want to smell like.. Well.. THAT...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have Acquolina Pink Sugar. The beauty protector smells totally different to me.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 10, 2013)

I have it too.. I'll have to do a side by side smell test!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see why they stop doing it though, people start complaining way before they even know what they are getting.  (especially when the box hasn't even been completely loaded onto the site, people have flipped in the past that a box option only "had three items" when really the website just wasn't ready yet.)


 Those bad apples! Ugh!  (I agree though, people flip their lid so fast over the smallest things!)



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im right there with you! Got shipping notice on one account 2 days ago but still no update on tracking.....and still no clicky truck on my main account!


 I got one shipping notice Monday and another one Tuesday - no update on either, yet. Usually every time I post something about a long wait, it updates right after, so maybe this will too lol.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I go to bed now, my box information will be updated when I get up, right?
> 
> (Note:   I know the answer to this.  I'm asking in the same way a five-year-old demands to make sure that Santa will come if she goes to bed on Christmas Eve.)


 That was my theory last night, as well- aaaaand then I had my first Walking Dead dream and woke up an hour early - 



. I'm also completely out of coffee. Doh! Maybe I should make a coffee run before my husband goes to work - and when I get back my boxes will be loaded!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

MY BOX PAGE IS UPDATED


----------



## wildsp187 (May 10, 2013)

Box 6 for me!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Now to sleep for reals.. West coast addict baby!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

This is probably my favorite box so far. I am SO excited about it.

1. amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

2. amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask 

3. Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

4. Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

5. COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

6. Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfume &amp; Rollerball

I've been wanting to try amika's products for a really long time &amp; actually have both of those things on my wishlist. The Beauty Protector is in my cart right now &amp; I was waiting to order until I had a few more points..probably still going to order &amp; use this one for travel! Eyeliner is sort of an obsession of mine, so I'm excited about the Sumita as well..hoping it's in a color other than black. COOLA came at a great time, as I leave in two weeks for Tennessee &amp; I'm told it's pretty sunny down there..need some SPF for this pale skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really sure about the perfume..description says 'bright citrus and soft floral notes.' But, I'm on of the girls who actually loves getting perfume samples, so I'll check 'er out! And six items? YES PLEASE.

Good job, Birchbox!
Edit to add that this is box 30, if anyone was wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My weight is .4620


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2013)

Box 10, Box 17 and Box 9 for me! 

My mother's box history isn't showing on one of her accounts, but it looks like she is getting: beauty protector, strivectin eye, mighty leaf tea, paul and joe primer, and mizrahi perfume. This is her newer account, but on the original one, she's getting Box 31. I hope she gets a crazy color eyeliner, b/c she will totally send it to me. No crazy for her, lol. (just looked at the options, and none of the colors are really "crazy" - so maybe she'll use it after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

And I gifted my MIL a sub for her bday last month. She's still showing April's welcome box. I had to contact them yesterday to finally get her products to update (she got it April 22) - so not sure if that's why she's on the delayed list or not, but I'll update when it switches over.

BONUS - coffee's ready!! lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

Here's the link for the boxes






https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 10, 2013)

I somehow managed to forget to fill out April's surveys. .dangit! Boxes 8 and 18! Get to try an interesting item or two.. woo! Hopefully, I remember the surveys, because I'm missing out on points+free items!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

Im getting:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-11

anyone want to do a full box swap with me for 29, let me know! they are just to similar to be worth keeping both.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

I almost forgot, I used up 300 points and my 25% and got these on my main. May makes a year on my second account, once I get the code activated on that one, Im using the 300 points I have on that one to get me a bottle of the folle de joie for 43.50 after the discounts! yay! love the scent!  But two more blushes to add to my benefit collection!!!!


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

I am getting box 16 on my main account, this includes:

I'm not sure about the 2nd box on my gift subscription. I only get a blurb that my first box is shipping soon, no pic of products.    I am thinking I won't get a duplicate box because my main box is getting shave cream and my welcome box for the gift had it?


----------



## easybreezy (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 4!  I'm excited about the Cargo blush!  I got my shipping email on Monday, but the tracking just now updated and my box isn't supposed to arrive until the 15th.

Now if they would just restock some Pick 2's so I could place an order...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else getting samples of products they have in their 'favorites' on birchbox.com this month? Wondering if they're taking that into account now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now if they would just restock some Pick 2's so I could place an order...


 Agreed! I feel like I've been waiting forever to place this order.



 Should be soon though!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

My shipping link updated! .4321 lbs, officially my lightest box ever 



 hoping for some makeup!  I have to go get my kids ready for school now, but I'm definitely checking box contents once I get home (It's not supposed to be delivered til the 15th and I just can't wait that long!)

Yay! Happy Morning!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 10, 2013)

41 boxes this month it looks like - box 1 and 17 - not as thrilled with 17 as I am 1, but I may find some things I really like, never know!


----------



## zorabell (May 10, 2013)

First box:

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® 
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle 
Folle de Joie eau de parfum 
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face 



Second Box:

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® 
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk 
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face 
Marvis Toothpaste 


Overall I am glad that I am getting 2 eyeliners because I almost ordered a some a couple of days ago. Everything else I am a bit meh about but I will use it eventually.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

For those of you excited about CARGO, it looks like they're actually sampling a few different products this month: the water resistant blush, the hybrid touch-up powder, lip gloss, &amp; "beach blush" (bronzer/blush combo) which looks really interesting!


----------



## bonita22 (May 10, 2013)

Looks like dupes for me this month. Box 11 &amp; 14 The only thing I wont be getting a duplicate of will be the lifestyle extra. On one account I will get the pen and on the other nail files. Overall, pretty good month for me. I just hope the eyeliner will come in two different colors.


----------



## annveal (May 10, 2013)

Both my accounts got Box 3. :/ Oh well, at least there isn't a pen in there.


----------



## unicorn (May 10, 2013)

Box 5 for me! I am actually... pretty damn excited by my box.

Looks like it will be:


CARGO WATER-RESISTANT BLUSH!!! YAYYY!! ... here's hoping it doesn't explode in transit, hah.
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel for Sensitive Skin -- excited to try this, since my skin is indeed sensitive and pissy as hell lately.
Kerastase Bain Chroma Captive Shampoo -- I wish it had the matching conditioner, but I LOVE kerastase and am in desperate need of a new shampoo.. I'm getting my hair done thursday, so this will be perfect for my new color! I'm just hoping its actually one of the mini bottles and not just a foil packet. I have a ton of hair and foil packets never have enough.
Coola Classic SPF30 Moisturizer for Face -- I'm pale as hell and am running low on moisturizer. I'll take it.
Hail Merry Macaroons -- ... well, you can't win em all. I'll pass these off to my boyfriend. he'll eat anything.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 10, 2013)

Yay! Boxes updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First one - 0.6325 weight:

- Deva Curl 3-step system (so excited to try this)

- Pilot Pen

- Sumita Color Contrast eyeliner 

- COOLA SPF 30 moisturizer

- Marvis Toothpaste (eh...not exactly thrilling)
Second one - .4670 weight:

- Pilot pen

- Kerastase Bain Chroma Captive Cleanse (finally! been wanting a Kerastase sample forever - but I really hope it's not JUST the shampoo)

- Folle de Joie parfum

- COOLA SPF 30 moisturizer (not bad for my only dupe item)

- Cargo blush (yaaaaaaaay - just hope it arrives in one shape!)
Pretty happy this month!


----------



## kelley (May 10, 2013)

my box hasnt updated?  has this ever happened to anyone? :[


----------



## EmilyMak (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the link for the boxes
> 
> ...


 yay!!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 10, 2013)

Just checked my box, and I'm getting the one product I was really hoping for! The others are okay, too. It's funny how one product can make or break a box. Also, I can't help but notice that many of these products have been around for quite a while, some for a couple of years even.


----------



## EmilyMak (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box hasnt updated?  has this ever happened to anyone? :[


 Mine hasn't updated or shipped... nooo clicky truck.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

> Here's the link for the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1


 I'm actually getting box #1. Will use all of it! Yay!


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 18! No "lifestyle" items. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-18

1. Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle - YES this was one of the items I was hoping for! I'm growing my hair out and it does tend to tangle.

2. Supergoop! Dailly Corrrect SPF 35 CC Cream - can't get enough SPF and I haven't tried CC cream yet. I liked the Supergoop eye cream last month so I have high expectations of their CC cream.

3. Folle de Joie eau de parfum - I wear perfume once in a while. I just don't wear it daily because I know how sensitive people are in the office. This will get used.

4. Weleda Body Lotion - I always welcome body lotion.

5. Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sunscreen Sticks SPF 30 - never used a sunscreen stick before. I'm going to Aruba in July so I'll probably bring this along. Seems like it'd be good to travel with and won't explode all over my stuff.

Overall I'm happy about my box. Lot's of SPF but I welcome it every month. I was secretly hoping NOT to get the cargo. I don't wear blush and that would have gone on the gift/trade pile.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 10, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-25 That is my box. Very just blah about everything in it. Most of my months are good, so I will be ok with it this month!


----------



## Meshybelle (May 10, 2013)

This is my box. I hate it and probably won't use any of these products...... oh well.







Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 




Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
Ships Free



Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Ships Free



COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Ships Free


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 10, 2013)

My box updated. Mine weighs 0.5100. I am getting box 18.






Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free




Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
Ships Free



Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Ships Free



Weleda Body Lotion
Ships Free



Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sunscreen Sticks SPF 30
Ships Free


----------



## Lolo22 (May 10, 2013)

Woohoo box 31! I really like it and its the 2nd month in a row getting 6 samples  yay points!


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box hasnt updated?  has this ever happened to anyone? :[


 Yes. Happened to me once, but updated the next day. Happened to my mother-in-law today - hers is a gift sub and this is going to be her 2nd out of the 3 boxes. She's still showing the welcome box.


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

YES YES YES!! This may be my best box in my 9 months!!!  I'm even happy about the toothpaste and pen!!!  I've also been wanting to try the Soft Curls FOREVER and i'm getting the blush!!   HAPPY FRIDAY DANCE





This is Box 4 and weight was .4700

May 2013 

 
Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® 
 
Cargo Water Resistant Blush 
 
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face 
 
Marvis Toothpaste 
 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-9 It looks like I'm getting box #9. Anybody want to do a full box swap?


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated. Mine weighs 0.5100. I am getting box 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsMeow (May 10, 2013)

My box on my main account is box #21.  Not really impressed:

Vitiva Vitamin Capsules
LaFresh Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream
Supergoop! Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
Nick Chavez Color-Saver Sulfate-Free Shampoo
Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Actually, as I type it out, I'm a little more interested in the 2 creams, possibly the parfum.  I hate getting shampoo without conditioner because I always use conditioner.  Oh well.
My box on my main account is box # 8.  I'm super excited for this one.

DevaCurl 3-Step System
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Coola Classic SPF 30  Cucumber Moisturizer
Marvis Toothpaste
Pen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited to get an eyeliner, even though I just traded for a bunch, lol.
This is going to be my last month w/ 2 boxes.  I love me some birchbox, but it hasn't been worth it for me.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're box twins!


 YAY! I am pretty happy with it. I think the sunscreen stick might be full size. But, is it silly that I am a bit sad that I am not getting the pen? lol


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! I am pretty happy with it. I think the sunscreen stick might be full size. But, is it silly that I am a bit sad that I am not getting the pen? lol


 LOL about the pen. I do think the sunscreen stick is full sized too. It looks that way in the picture. I'm going to put that product to good use this summer.


----------



## kelley (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. Happened to me once, but updated the next day. Happened to my mother-in-law today - hers is a gift sub and this is going to be her 2nd out of the 3 boxes. She's still showing the welcome box.


 thanks!  hopefully mine will update soon :[

i feel like theyre probably having a hard time not giving my any dupes b/c i've already had:

ojon oil

amika mask

strivectin

supergoop cc cream

nick chavez shampoo

whish shaving cream

beauty protector

macaroons

100% pure lotion

so i've looked up to box 41 and there seems only 8 boxes i could probably get unless they make up a new one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

Box 9!  No pen!  Happy Dance!  





Contents:

-Amika Nourishing Mask (I've used it before and LOVED IT)

-Coola SPF 30 Moisturizer (Yay!  My BB Cream has SPF, but this will be great for light makeup days)

-Marvis Toothpaste (meh, but my hubby will use it)

-Runa Guayasa Tea (Yay! I love tea!)

-Sumita Eye Pencil (YESSSS.... MAKEUP!)

I (or my hubby) will use absolutely everything in this box.  So happy!


----------



## jessicarobin (May 10, 2013)

Yay, updated box.  I got a healthy mix of makeup, hair stuff, fragrance, and skin care.  But, not the pen!  Too funny.  I'm still excited to try some of this stuff out.





Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner (hopefully not lime green, as in the product photo, if it is, will trade for pen!)

Beauty Protector! Yay!

Coola SPF

Isaac Mizrahi Faboulous (eh.  Willing to try, but not the Joie I was looking forward to)


----------



## beautynewbie (May 10, 2013)

Box updates make it official that BB had to break the great box trend with me sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone gets what they were hoping for!


----------



## kelley (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box updates make it official that BB had to break the great box trend with me sometime
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, i feel like my last few boxes have had some good things in them... so i feel like my streak will end and probably won't be so great.  i hope i get the capsules, the dry shampoo, the cargo blush, or the eyeliner... we shall see.


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to try my hardest not to look and see what I'm getting this month.  I always look beforehand and ruin the surprise when my box actually arrives.  I hope I can stay strong!


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

No perfumes, no toothpaste and cargo items in both boxes! Winning, lol. I wanted miss jessies but I didn't get it despite saying I got curly hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No perfumes, no toothpaste and cargo items in both boxes! Winning, lol.
> 
> I wanted miss jessies but I didn't get it despite saying I got curly hair.


 I've had curly on my profile for 9 months and after countless dry shampoo's and volume shampoos i finally got my first Miss Jessies product.  i wish it was pillow soft and not the jelly... but i'm not going to complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It also looks like Miss Jessie's has a lot of stuff back on the "free sample" page: you can get 2 samples shipped for $1... so i just ordered 2 soft pillows on top of what i'm getting in my box... happy happy happy in deed.

http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples?ext=F


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

FYI- The cargo lip gloss is _awesome_.  I am not a lip gloss person at all, but this one is not sticky in any way.


----------



## hlroberts (May 10, 2013)

Happy girl here.





I really wanted the toothpaste and the eyeliner. I love hair masks. I can do without the perfume, but maybe I'll love it. Way excited about the Coola because I become a sun fiend in the summer and I'm sure I'll use it up!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 10, 2013)

i'm getting box 9!

I'm getting..

 
-Amika Nourishing Mask (i've never used a hair mask before!

-Coola SPF 30 Moisturizer (I'm cool with this!)

-Marvis Toothpaste (I'm almost out of toothpaste. PERFECT)

-Runa Guayasa Tea (I hope it tastes good!)

-Sumita Eye Pencil (WOOOOOOOOO. SO HAPPY FOR MAKEUP)
I am a little sad, ok maybe a lot sad that I didn't get a pen. Does that make me lame? Send 'em this way!


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

> I've had curly on my profile for 9 months and after countless dry shampoo's and volume shampoos i finally got my first Miss Jessies product.Â  i wish it was pillow soft and not the jelly... but i'm not going to complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It also looks like Miss Jessie's has a lot of stuff back on the "free sample" page: you can get 2 samples shipped for $1... so i just ordered 2 soft pillows on top of what i'm getting in my box... happy happy happy in deed. http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples?ext=F


 Thanks. The pillow curls stuff smells like laundry and it reminds me of that sea cotton scent from bath and body works. I bought the curly pudding last week and I might get the jelly stuff with points. I'm going to cvs later and get more miss jessies stuff with my cvs 30 percent off coupon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

Just went through the variations, over 1/2 of them I couldn't get because of items in a prior box (Only 15/31 boxes were possibilities)

And wow, 4/5 of my products were in the spoiler video! (Amika Mask, Coola Gel, Sumita Pencil, Marvis Toothpaste).  Only the tea wasn't in the preview.  Awwww, Birchbox thinks I'm trendy!


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I was so excited because I had no idea what I was getting.  Then my excitement quickly fizzled when I opened the box and saw that the Cargo blush was completely destroyed.  I opened it up and tiny pieces of crushed blush went everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting box 9!
> 
> ...


 TWINSIES!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2013)

lol I just opened my box page and was like urgh not more "say yes to" stuff I JUST got that. Then realized my box hadn't updated yet. WAITING WAITING.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 6 for me!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice box!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Box #4 here! Excited to try everything, even that pen I suppose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 10, 2013)

> TWINSIES!!!Â


 Yay for box 9!!! This is the first time I'm super excited for a box and don't feel like putting any of it on my trade list. Woo!!! But I may have to go buy my own box of some damn pens so I stop talking about how much a pen would've put me over be moon.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably my favorite box so far. I am SO excited about it.
> 
> ...


 That's a great box!


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> i'm getting box 9!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am a little sad, ok maybe a lot sad that I didn't get aÂ pen. Does that make me lame? Send 'em this way!Â 



Same box here! Big winner, although i have probably a half dozen of the first item. I wanted the same thing you did but didn't get, so I'm hoping one of my other boxes has it. I have to wait until my login times out before I can see another box, though, because the site does not play well with my phone.


----------



## aricukier (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 3

amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous Eau de Parfum amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask
supergood cc cream
beauty protector
whish shaving cream
I'll have to figure out how I feel about it once I get my box! But yay for 6 items.


----------



## jessicarobin (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably my favorite box so far. I am SO excited about it.
> 
> ...


 Got the same box!  Feeling similar about most of the products.


----------



## Meggpi (May 10, 2013)

Whoop whoop, I'll use (or at least try) it all.  I've got a color cosmetic, which would make me excited about any box.  I


 


Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 



Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Ships Free



COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First box:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 10, 2013)

Boxes 8 &amp; 31. I'm very happy!!! I've never used any of these products before. There are 4 duplicates between the boxes, but the items are useful to me. I'm most excited for the Coola cucumber face moisturizer/sunscreen. Was crossing my fingers for the Klorane dry shampoo. If anyone wants to swap their's, let me know!


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box. I hate it and probably won't use any of these products...... oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 10, 2013)

Woo!  Getting boxes 11 and 17 and almost everything I really wanted to try (the vitamins, dry shampoo, eyeliner, beauty protector, coola, joie parfum and yes, the pen!)  Now if I had only gotten to swap the CC cream for the blush, I would have been in BB heaven!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

Looks like i'm getting box#4:

 





Cargo Water Resistant Blush
$26.00 Ships Free




COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
$32.00 Ships Free




Marvis Toothpaste
$10.50 Ships Free




Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls
$14.00 Ships Free




Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

  

I am happy for the blush, I was secretly hoping for the lip gloss eyeliner and a travel size beauty protector.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> TWINSIES!!!
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else feel cheated getting both toothpaste and a pen in their box??  One would be cool, but both? really?


----------



## MaiteS (May 10, 2013)

so excited for my box! box 41 for me! i love everything in this box and will use it!


 


amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
Ships Free



amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Ships Free



LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
Ships Free



Marvis Toothpaste
Ships Free


----------



## tabarhodes (May 10, 2013)

I have that green eyeliner from Sumita (ordered it with points) and I absolutely LOVE it!  



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoop whoop, I'll use (or at least try) it all.  I've got a color cosmetic, which would make me excited about any box.  I
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 10, 2013)

Getting box #4 here as well. The funny thing is that I'm getting the Coola and the Marvis, just like I got in my BB Man....*Sigh* I wish since my BB Man account is linked to my BB Woman account they would take that into consideration....you ladies think I should email them? Or would that be a waste of time?


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

Box where I told birchbox the truth about everything, including my age under spoiler. Box 5:


 


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive
Ships Free



KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse
Ships Free




Hail Merry Macaroons
Ships Free



Cargo Water Resistant Blush
Ships Free



COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Ships Free


----------



## Clackey (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 6 for me!!
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same box.  Now I have a billion blushes.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

Box where I lied to birchbox about my age and income (I'm a teen born in 1999 and I set it to the highest income setting). Box 22.


 


Cargo Lip Gloss
Ships Free



Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 



LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40
Ships Free


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

Well, my other two boxes are both 11s. It's a good box, but I would rather have three unique boxes, especially if one was a blush box. (On the up side, this does increase the odds of getting a navy blue pencil. I hope.)


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 10, 2013)

I really thought this was going to be a fail box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... But then I got BOX 4 ! Yay Happy dance


----------



## mariahk83 (May 10, 2013)

So im a dork, but i'm SO excited they finally have new flavors of the marvis in the bb shop AND they just added Marvis mouthwash - i'm weirdly obsessed with Marvis stuff!!


----------



## Miss Mego (May 10, 2013)

I'm really excited for this box.  Box #31.


 


Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 



amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Ships Free



Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Ships Free



COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Ships Free



Marvis Toothpaste
Ships Free



Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
Ships Free


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 10, 2013)

Weight (lbs.): 0.5390 Projected Delivery Date: May 15 2013 Tweezerman Filemate Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 Not sure what box number this is but I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit!! This box 34


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 10, 2013)

YAYYYYY my BB is out for delivery!!!!!  If anyone goes to MI or their email to check their status, I recommend copying the tracking number and going to usps.com because MI transfers their packages to usps and my MI website was telling me it was still in their possession while usps (more updated) was saying out for delivery!  YAYYYYYYY and I'm going away this weekend so I can take my goodies with me. )

Side note:

Though last month their was a problem with them delivering my BB (post office said it wouldn't fix in my mail box so they couldn't leave it--whatever)  so I called upsp (my local one) and complained cause they weren't even gonna tell me (I just knew something was wrong cause it said out for delivery and two days passed with no BB).  And the funny thing is (while the BB does fit in my mailbox cause I tested it out by putting an old one in there) when they delivered the BB they put it on the side anyway.  I just hope that doesn't happen this month.  The post office said it was a temporary carrier (my regular one was on vacay or something) and it shouldn't happen again.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I just opened my box page and was like urgh not more "say yes to" stuff I JUST got that. Then realized my box hadn't updated yet. WAITING WAITING.


 lol...I thought the same thing. My main box updated, box 1 for me. Happy with it. No update on box 2 - and still no clicky truck. Well, that just means that they will be spaced out. More mail fun, right!?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo box 31! I really like it and its the 2nd month in a row getting 6 samples  yay points!


 Box twins!  I'm excited as well!  This will my fourth month with Birchbox and my first color make-up item, which is what I've been hoping for!  This is also the first time I will receive six items, so that's a great bonus too!


----------



## mjkdior713 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting the same one and I'm equally excited!!! 

I have received an Amika product (I believe it was the color shampoo) in a BB a few months ago and I really liked it.  Funny thing is I have been contemplating purchasing the mask that's coming in our BB.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably my favorite box so far. I am SO excited about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 10, 2013)

My 2nd account loaded. Box #19. I LOVE the Cargo


 


100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream
$15.00 Ships Free




Cargo Beach Blush in Tenerife
$30.00 
Ships Free




Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
$69.00 Ships Free




Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil Total Hair Therapy
$35.00 Ships Free




Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
$32.00 
Ships Free


Still waiting for the box on my primary account to upload!


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...I thought the same thing. My main box updated, box 1 for me. Happy with it. *No update on box 2 - and still no clicky truck.* Well, that just means that they will be spaced out. More mail fun, right!?


 I'm not the only one! Not to celebrate your misfortune. Just glad it's not just me.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

Box 9 and 14 for me! I'm pretty excited. I will be getting 2 of the eye pencils though, which I won't use. Maybe I will have to start a trade list!


----------



## jennm149 (May 10, 2013)

Box 6, and I'm really pleased, even with the pen.  Nice to get a make up item, and this is the 2nd month in a row where I've gotten at least one of the video items. 

Between this BB and Ipsy (which IMO is pretty good this month to begin with, plus I'm getting the UD bonus item), it really makes up for the crummy Sample Society box I got. 

Edit to add:

I got a Cargo "beach blush" a couple of years ago when a checked bag was misrouted on a vacation and I bought a Cargo "kit" so I'd have some makeup beyond the lip balm and powder that was in my carry-on.  I LOVED it -- the ability to kind of mix the colors a bit (even in the small samply size) made it quite customizable.  Enjoy!


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

Box 31 for me!  Am kind of sad because when I logged in at 4am it showed the beauty protector in the picture which would be a repeat for me and would have made my box 7 items!  But I am excited about what I am getting even my lifestyle extra!

I also had a dream I got my BB and my "beauty diaries" entry was already filled out by someone else!

 
  Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
Buy
 
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Buy
 
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Buy
 
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Buy
 
Marvis Toothpaste
Buy
 
Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
Buy


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

> My 2nd account loaded. Box #19. I LOVE the Cargo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Still waiting for the box on my primary account to upload! I would freaking LOVE this box!


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoop whoop, I'll use (or at least try) it all.  I've got a color cosmetic, which would make me excited about any box.  I
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had curly on my profile for 9 months and after countless dry shampoo's and volume shampoos i finally got my first Miss Jessies product.  i wish it was pillow soft and not the jelly... but i'm not going to complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Thanks for letting us know!  I've been wanting to try Pillow Soft Curls, but the samples have been sold out on the Miss Jessie's website for quite some time.  I just ordered two packets of it as well.


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else feel cheated getting both toothpaste and a pen in their box??  One would be cool, but both? really?


i'm getting both; but i'm fine with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i feel teeth are a beauty item not a lifestyle


----------



## BisousDarling (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box #18! I'm really excited to get the Beauty Protector Spray because I've been wanting to try it for so long and now that my hair is growing back out, it'll be perfect! Those of us with this box are getting a lot of SPF, but it's good for me because I'm usually pretty lackadaisical about it.


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else feel cheated getting both toothpaste and a pen in their box??  One would be cool, but both? really?


 Nope, I'm psyched on both.  I 100% consider toothpaste to be just as much an appropriate product as shower gel does though, so I don't get why you'd compare it to a pen.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that green eyeliner from Sumita (ordered it with points) and I absolutely LOVE it!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

I have to admit. Even though I like my box and have no major complaints, I have SERIOUS box envy this month! So many awesome ones! Hopefully they'll repeat some of these products next month, there are a few things I'd love to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...I thought the same thing. My main box updated, box 1 for me. Happy with it. No update on box 2 - and still no clicky truck. Well, that just means that they will be spaced out. More mail fun, right!?


 Looked at all of the boxes (except 36...it wouldn't load) and my main sub is getting box 16, not box 1. On my second sub out of 16/41 possiblilities, I would love to get box 26 or 40.


----------



## JamieO (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I'm psyched on both.  I 100% consider toothpaste to be just as much an appropriate product as shower gel does though, so I don't get why you'd compare it to a pen.


 I'm pretty sure she's maybe thinking it's a tooth whitening pen, not a regular pen, which is exactly what I thought it was at first.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't updated or shipped... nooo clicky truck.


My second acct also has no clicky truck or update.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 18 and it's out for delivery today.





I really like this box, expecially since it looks like the perfume has a spray. I can always use suncreeen and the Beauty Protector sounds interesting. Really wanted a pen though.

I'm thinking of getting myself a gift subscription. (As an aside, I hate the word gifting, as in gifting myself a box. No idea why, it just sounds pretentious.) Anyway, does anyone know which box is the gift sub box? Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box #4 here as well. The funny thing is that I'm getting the Coola and the Marvis, just like I got in my BB Man....*Sigh* I wish since my BB Man account is linked to my BB Woman account they would take that into consideration....you ladies think I should email them? Or would that be a waste of time?


 Box twins!


----------



## jessicarobin (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know what sizes the Amika samples usually are?  Are they foil packets?  Thanks.  I don't know why I can't wait a whole few hours or a day or two to find out, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 10, 2013)

Box 24 for my first account...





Eh...this is the first time Birchbox has ever (in roughly a year and a half of subbing) sent me tea...which is fine by me, because I love it and I'll drink it.  And I'm getting the coveted polish from last month.  The Beauty Protector I already have a full-size of...purchased using points on my other account.  I was reaaaallllly hoping for the blush, but seeing as how they've sent the same things out for a few months in the past...it'll more than likely show up in boxes again.  All in all, this box is useful, but not very exciting.
And for my second account...







This box I like way more.  Once again, I already own the amika and I love it...so it's nice to have more.  The toothpaste could not have come at a better time!  I will needing a new tube here in a few days, so now I don't have to buy it.  And the pen...yes!...now I have a pretty pen to use at work.  I might try to trade the eyeliner for the Cargo blush.  Pencil eyeliners don't last very long on me...I end up with raccoon eyes after a few hours even if they claim it's smudge-proof.
Now that I'm done playing in BBland...I should probably get back to work...


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

I'm receiving the exact box in my account # 1. Account # 2 is yet to update, since I signed up for it only a couple of days ago. I'm really happy with this box as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see myself using every single time. 

I just hope the eyeliner is in a "safe" color like black or deep plum or deep brown. I can't pull off colored eyeliners even though I've tried to.

 



> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy girl here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarlinNikki (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, updated box.  I got a healthy mix of makeup, hair stuff, fragrance, and skin care.  But, not the pen!  Too funny.  I'm still excited to try some of this stuff out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what sizes the Amika samples usually are?  Are they foil packets?  Thanks.  I don't know why I can't wait a whole few hours or a day or two to find out, but I figured I'd ask.


 When I was looking through the boxes before some of the actual 'box' pictures were updated &amp; it looks like they're both packets.


----------



## JamieO (May 10, 2013)

Awww, looks like some pretty good stuff going out this month! I'm kinda sad I'm not getting a box this month..... Hope everyone enjoys theirs!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

Box 10 for me.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-10

a pen....


----------



## Charity1217 (May 10, 2013)

> Yay for box 9!!! This is the first time I'm super excited for a box and don't feel like putting any of it on my trade list. Woo!!! But I may have to go buy my own box of some damn pens so I stop talking about how much a pen would've put me over be moon.


 I'm getting box 9 also and while I'll use everything but the tea I'm sad I didn't get a pen also. Maybe I'll buy the pens myself also.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

I have a slight tinge of envy for those who got 6 products not including a pen! I got 4 + the pen. I do like pens though so. The beauty protector spray is the only thing I'm excited about trying in my box. One of my items is a past ipsy item, the other I got in an Ulta sample beauty bag. Also am getting the Cargo gloss.


----------



## lyndieonline (May 10, 2013)

How do you tell what box # you got? On both my accounts when I click on "BOX" there is a 1 but they are showing different products.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

The description on BB actually got me a little excited for the pen! Love the fancy ink names. If I love the pen I would so order the colors for my summer studying. Each pen is filled with a form of hybrid ink that combines the richness of gel ink with the water-resistance of quick-dry ballpoint ink, preventing any smudging or smearing. Acroball PureWhite features a glossy white barrel with Spring Pantone inspired grip colors. Grip colors include Dusk Blue, Lime, Nectarine, Cabaret, Tuquoise, and African Violet with coordinating colored ink or black ink. For a timeless look, a silver grip with black ink is also available.


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2013)

I THINK I'm getting box 1. I'm not quite sure how to tell, but in the URL it says Birchbox1.

It's the Cargo blush. I have a ton of blush but none that claim to be waterproof so this will be good for summer.
Marvis Toothpaste which I do love from the Glossybox last year.
A Coola moisturizer. I love trying new moisturizers
Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls which is fantastic because I am a HUGE Miss Jessie's fan. It's my holy grail shampoo and conditioner. I've been dying to try this new product.

Then the pen... It's a pen! I'll put it in my purse and it will be fine.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 10, 2013)

Box 18 for me!  I'm happy!







Yay to finally sampling the detangler




I will enjoy trying the CC cream and I need SPF to protect my pale face 





Love SPF products so happy about the SPF stick which looks like a nice sized sample





The perfume has pretty good reviews and it's packaged up cutely so yeah!  





The Weleda lotion was meh.  I sampled it last month on my other account


----------



## cmello (May 10, 2013)

box 14 for me


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

Yeah!!! I'm excited about this perfume FINALLY something I LIKE! (the scent) kinda bummed about not getting Joie (Maybe pop in one of their stores and check it out) 

Like I said in an earlier post that it seems like the Coola sunscreen is becoming a staple in ALL BB. I don't know what box # is. The weight is .4290 This is due to deliver on May 14th. 

I changed the old profile to Make up and this is ACTUALLY the 1st BB that I'm so thrilled to get! 











FINALLY! I never got AMIKA samples and always ended up ordering shamp/cond. I'm excited about it! 



At first, I was kinda 'meh', the more I read about this product and I'm actually kinda excited about it. 



My hubby complained my morning breath was so bad so that's just what I needed ! 










 someone mentioned it in this post about getting it in an eggplant color. I wonder that would be great to get that green color because I have brown eyes. I hope it's soft enough to glide on.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 31 for me!  Am kind of sad because when I logged in at 4am it showed the beauty protector in the picture which would be a repeat for me and would have made my box 7 items!  But I am excited about what I am getting even my lifestyle extra!
> 
> ...


 Box Twinses! I just posted mine. How can it be 7 items? I got was 6 items accord to that list, what is the 7th item?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

That's interesting how they covered the color of that eyeliner....



> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 14 for me


----------



## SJG1211 (May 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-11

I am getting box 11!!! I am super excited about the perfume, beauty protect, coola sunscreen and the eye liner!!! I could care less about the pen but at least we can review for points!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2013)

... I didn't manage to look through the last 5 pages but did anyone mention that 11 and 15 are the same box??? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-15

Here's my box, #10:


 


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
$21.95 Ships Free




COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
$32.00 Ships Free




Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
$69.00 Ships Free




Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
$11.00 Ships Free




Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
$6.24




I'm pretty mreh about it, but I'm going through and looking at all the boxes and most of them are pretty mreh. Except for the fact that #30 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-30) is practically the same box except instead of the dumb pen they get *two* extra beauty samples. I mean, I'm w/e about the pen, but I actually agree with the sentiment that I didn't sign up to try pens. I actually have brands of pens I feel strongly about and am happy with those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In general, I'm probably more pissed about box #30 get an extra 10 points even though it's practically the same. I don't really really care about the actual samples.


----------



## cbs73 (May 10, 2013)

I got box #16!  Not only is it my favorite number, its actually a pretty good box for me- eyeliner and  deva curl stuff!  Truth be told, I would not have been mad at getting the Cargo blush or the Weleda items. Overall, I can't hate on this box. I just hope I don't get the eyeliner in the lime green they are showing on the box page.  Seriously.  Like the Taylor Swift perfume, I don't think I am in the lime green eyeliner demographic anymore.  That said, not a bad box at all, even if it does include a pen.  Here's to hoping I get the bonus box later this month though.  I wonder if we will get to review those items.....oh, that would definitely be a birthday treat!

Side note on the pen, am I the only one who thinks of the scene in Say Anything where Diane gives Lloyd a pen when they break up and he witches about it to his friends?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm getting both; but i'm fine with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i feel teeth are a beauty item not a lifestyle


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

Box 8 is on the way for me, yay! Love it!



Spoiler


----------



## jbird1175 (May 10, 2013)

I am getting box 11 and am pretty happy about it (especially after looking up all the other boxes like a crazy person, box 11 is pretty much my ideal box)! I've been wanting to try the beauty protector and the Sumita eyeliner! Not thrilled about getting a pen but it will get used.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-11

My weight for this box according to my tracking confirmation is .3580 in case anyone was wondering.

*Question:* I know this question has been asked before but do the colors of the products in your little account box picture thingy necessarily reflect what you are getting in your actual box? If I am going to get a pen I want one in a fun color, dangit!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Question:* I know this question has been asked before but do the colors of the products in your little account box picture thingy necessarily reflect what you are getting in your actual box? If I am going to get a pen I want one in a fun color, dangit!


 Not necessarily! I've gotten nail polishes &amp; stuff that were a different color than what my box showed.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *topAriswithlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really thought this was going to be a fail box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... But then I got BOX 4 ! Yay Happy dance


 I'm getting the same box!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 10, 2013)

> Weight (lbs.): 0.5390 Projected Delivery Date: May 15 2013 Tweezerman Filemate Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 Not sure what box number this is but I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit!! This box 34


 Twinsies


----------



## avonleabelle (May 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'll have to figure out how I feel about it once I get my box! But yay for 6 items. Yay box twins. I'm glad I didn't get the toothpaste but I wanted the eye liner. Oh well. This is probably my first box without a makeup item in it.


Spoiler: pics of box 3 contents


----------



## unicorn (May 10, 2013)

My box is out for delivery! That was CRAZY fast, delivery wasn't expected until the 14th. Time to stalk the mailman I suppose..


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

I figured it out ok this is* box # 31*

Yeah!!! I'm excited about this perfume FINALLY something I LIKE! (the scent) kinda bummed about not getting Joie (Maybe pop in one of their stores and check it out) 

Like I said in an earlier post that it seems like the Coola sunscreen is becoming a staple in ALL BB. I don't know what box # is. The weight is .4290 This is due to deliver on May 14th. 

I changed the old profile to Make up and this is ACTUALLY the 1st BB that I'm so thrilled to get! 











FINALLY! I never got AMIKA samples and always ended up ordering shamp/cond. I'm excited about it! 



At first, I was kinda 'meh', the more I read about this product and I'm actually kinda excited about it. 



My hubby complained my morning breath was so bad so that's just what I needed ! 










 someone mentioned it in this post about getting it in an eggplant color. I wonder that would be great to get that green color because I have brown eyes. I hope it's soft enough to glide on.


----------



## cmello (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting how they covered the color of that eyeliner....


 yea I have no idea what color eyeliner im getting i'm curious, not sure I can pull off that crazy neon color.

I am box envy of the sunscreen on stick ( that would be a great summer item for me) and the cargo beach blush ( that looks soo amazing!)

well you get what you get with BB! at least i'll take my whole box on vacay next week


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

something about a combination of getting a pen (i'm excited about the pen on its own, but combined with all the other underwhelming items just makes it meh), shampoo, toothpaste, and sunscreen makes me feel really underwhelmed about this box. it's almost like the theme is "things your grandma thinks you need"


----------



## jbird1175 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not necessarily! I've gotten nail polishes &amp; stuff that were a different color than what my box showed.


 That's what I thought too - thank you!

And yes (to whoever pointed this out).... I also noticed that box 11 and 15 were the same. My box better not change or I will be one very unhappy gal.


----------



## basementsong (May 10, 2013)

Nothing yet! No update on my box page, no tracking info.



I wasn't expecting to have tracking info yet (my CC expired end of April, updated it with BB on May 3) but c'mon Birchbox, you've had my new CC deets for a week, update my box page!!! I am not patient enough for this.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree that this isn't the most exciting box and feel the same with mine I'm getting Box 17 - pen, klorane dry shampoo, supergoop cc cream, vitivia, and folle de joie perfume. 

I would have loved a cargo blush or the soleil organique sunscreen stick. Even though the pen will get used and the dry shampoo has been something I've wanted to try (it's in my favorites list, maybe that has to do with why I got this box?), and I have been wanting to try a cc cream, the perfume and vitivia capsules just make the box meh for me. Actually, there were few boxes that actually interested me completely. A lot of the box combinations I couldn't receive and out of the ones I could have, most seemed underwhelming. Maybe it's a sign I'm sampled out for a little bit?


----------



## melonz (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 10! It's a pretty good box, I've heard a lot of good things about the beauty protector so I'll be interested in trying that. and I'm happy about the eyeliner!. Not excited about the perfume or pen though...


 


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
$21.95 Ships Free




COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
$32.00 Ships Free




Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
$69.00 Ships Free




Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
$11.00 Ships Free


----------



## saidfreeze (May 10, 2013)

What a great box! I would love it!



> Whoop whoop, I'll use (or at least try) it all. Â I've got a color cosmetic, which would make me excited about any box. Â I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing yet! No update on my box page, no tracking info.
> 
> ...


 I have no updates yet either 



  It's torture!!  I resubbed earlier this week though......so I guess it's my fault but I'm still sad about it lol.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 10, 2013)

So now that boxes are updating has anyone who opted in received a positive confirmation for the Salma box?


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I THINK I'm getting box 1. I'm not quite sure how to tell, but in the URL it says Birchbox1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (May 10, 2013)

Both my accounts are getting box 9. It's a good box just not the best fit for me because I don't usually wear eyeliner and don't drink tea. I think I'll be doing a full box trade if not two. There are some great boxes this month.


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (May 10, 2013)

I am getting this box too and I think it may be the best I have gotten yet!!!! I am in the process of changing my hair from very dark to very light and need all the hair products I can get!! My second account has box 18 which is also pretty good! 

*Question:* do any of you girls know a sun screen for sensitive skin and has no scent at all??  I don't use spf much (i know, i really should) but i'm in Texas and its starting to get hot and sunny (except today which has crazy thunderstorms). My Australian shepherds both have white noses so they keep getting burnt. Feel bad for the little guys, but i don't want to just put anything on their skin, especially anything with a scent since one of them is very sensitive to certain smells and freaks out. Figured you guys on here would be the perfect ones to ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so excited for my box! box 41 for me! i love everything in this box and will use it!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 10, 2013)

> So now that boxes are updating has anyoneÂ who opted in receivedÂ a positive confirmationÂ for the Salma box?


 How would we know?


----------



## DarlinNikki (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this box too and I think it may be the best I have gotten yet!!!! I am in the process of changing my hair from very dark to very light and need all the hair products I can get!! My second account has box 18 which is also pretty good!
> 
> *Question:* do any of you girls know a sun screen for sensitive skin and has no scent at all??  I don't use spf much (i know, i really should) but i'm in Texas and its starting to get hot and sunny (except today which has crazy thunderstorms). My Australian shepherds both have white noses so they keep getting burnt. Feel bad for the little guys, but i don't want to just put anything on their skin, especially anything with a scent since one of them is very sensitive to certain smells and freaks out. Figured you guys on here would be the perfect ones to ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pet stores have dog sunscreen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12370429


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (May 10, 2013)

So what is this super woman box? I have never heard of this box. I just found this video on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7dgGhGT49M

I want it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> > So now that boxes are updating has anyoneÂ who opted in receivedÂ a positive confirmationÂ for the Salma box?
> 
> 
> How would we know?


 On the FB page BB said they would send an email with tracking if you're selected.


----------



## guenivere (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 29 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-29) which isn't the end of the world. I already have a full size Coola in my bathroom from one of the Pamper Me Fabulous events and I could take or leave it. I guess it's just not my thing.

I am pretty excited about the toothpaste and eyeliner though. So it's not all bad.

Am I alone in the excitement over toothpaste??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the FB page BB said they would send an email with tracking if you're selected.


 IIRC, they said they would update us "mid-May" if we were selected.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 10, 2013)

Got my box today.


----------



## LyndaV (May 10, 2013)

Hmmm, I purchased a year subscription for one of my subsciptions last month, kept the other on month to month.  The month to month sub has a clicky truck and has the May box posted on that email account but the one with the one year sub has nothing.  Any ideas what is up before I contact Birchbox?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

Box 10:





The liner is an eggplant/plum color and the ink in the pen purple!  I guess that makes it more fun.  I'm one of the only one's who likes fragrance samples.


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm, I purchased a year subscription for one of my subsciptions last month, kept the other on month to month.  The month to month sub has a clicky truck and has the May box posted on that email account but the one with the one year sub has nothing.  Any ideas what is up before I contact Birchbox?


That I contacted them and they told me to be patient.


----------



## LyndaV (May 10, 2013)

Haha!  Wouldn't you know it!  Of all things, patience isn't a virtue that comes easily for me but I'll try


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 29 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-29) which isn't the end of the world. I already have a full size Coola in my bathroom from one of the Pamper Me Fabulous events and I could take or leave it. I guess it's just not my thing. I am pretty excited about the toothpaste and eyeliner though. So it's not all bad. Am I alone in the excitement over toothpaste?? Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're not alone. I'm really excited to be getting it, too! I do hope it's in a non-mint (the one with the green label) flavor just so I can try a new flavor, but this would be my standard toothpaste if I had the money at the same time I needed toothpaste. I don't like to buy toothpaste until I'm at the level of almost needing to cut open the tube to get the last bit out.


----------



## wadedl (May 10, 2013)

So excited I am getting box 11. Now if only my box would leave New York(been at MI since May 7), it has a long ways to go to reach San Diego!


----------



## chicablanquita (May 10, 2013)

Hello. My birchbox came today and I am very excited to try everything this month!





 
Beauty Protector - Protect and Detangle : leave in conditioner, smells lovely!
Coola - Classic Face SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face : I need this! Nice that it is organic
Joie - Folle de Joie eau de parfum: smells very nice, summer floral I'd say
Sumita - Color Contrast Eyeliner in Suman (black)
Tweezerman - Matchbox Itty Bitty Nail Files (beauty extra) - love these! So cute! Going in my purse now!


----------



## Meggpi (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha!  As I get older though, I find my grandmother was right an awful lot about what I needed.  Filling my sparse eyebrows, lanolin on my hands, more fiber...


----------



## Wida (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 10:
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box and I, too, love the fragrance samples.  In the new beauty profile, my answer was that I couldn't have enough of them.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (May 10, 2013)

Spoiler







I'm getting box 17. Not thrilled to get vitamins, but I am excited to try the cc cream and dry shampoo. I've had worse boxes, this isn't bad.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 8 is on the way for me, yay! Love it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

Those of you who get the Cargo blush must come back and give us a mini review ASAP! Going to Miami MDW and I want some good waterproof makeup! I've never had or heard of a water proof blush.


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 29 and I also feel a little weird about getting 3 beauty items, a toothpaste and a pen (I'm one of those who consider toothpaste a lifestyle product), but I can use everything so I don't complain. I only hope the toothpaste is not mint flavored (I hate anything mint) but it would be nice to try some other flavor!


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

> So what is this super woman box? I have never heard of this box. I just found this video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7dgGhGT49M I want it!


 It was a limited edition box that they did last month.


----------



## bri212 (May 10, 2013)

I wasn't going to check my box and just wait until Monday when I arrives, but seeing what everyone got made me curious. I have box 7 and I'm pretty happy. I wanted the blush, but I will definitely use all my samples, maybe minus the perfume; I will give it a try though


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Birthday Jess!
> 
> ...


We might be box twins! Mine is .6400

    I hardly ever get any "make-up" products in my birchbox. (That's why I started an Ipsy sub).  Last makeup item I received was FusionBeauty LashFusion XL mascara in Feb and I hated the mascara. It was too bad because I was sooo excited to finally get a "color" product. (Black is a color, right?) I think to tube might have been dried out because there was hardly any product. I like BIG lashes and it was a mascara for someone who likes a VERY natural look.

Probably won't get the eyeliner or the blush.





But as long as I don't get the pen, I will pretty much like anything.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (May 10, 2013)

Ahhh okay. I guess I would have figured that out once I get my box, lol. Good to know, I am a little more excited to try it.



> The "vitamins" are a face serum; not a normal vitamin; http://www.birchbox.com/shop/may-2013-box/vitivia-capsules they look nice and get great reviews


----------



## missionista (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 11 with:

Joie perfume

Sumita Eyeliner

pen

Coola moisturizer

Beauty protector

The only thing I'm not interested in is the Beauty protector, so off to the trade boards.  The other stuff I will use.  I am SO GLAD I didn't get blush--I never use blush and was worried I'd get it.


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

Box number 6 for me! I got three items I wanted. First BB I'm actually excited about!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We might be box twins! Mine is .6400
> ...


I just found out what box I'm getting, my account updated...so if we are box twinsies then it's actually a pretty awesome box! I'm getting box 8


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

For those that have received a Coola moisturizer, would you mind sharing how big it is? It looks like a .5 fl oz to me, but I can't read the tiny writing in the pics! (Posting from my phone right now). Thank you!


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

I am getting box 1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 which ironically I got box 1 last month.  I am excited to try everything inside.   I am thinking about upping my subscription to a year long.  I really like Birchbox's program.


----------



## Emmy0411 (May 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck and no box update for me. OHHHH the torture! Guess I'll have to do my detective work and sort through all the box pages.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> I am getting box 1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1Â which ironically I got box 1Â last month. Â I am excited to try everything inside.Â Â  I am thinking about upping my subscription to a year long.Â  I really like Birchbox's program.


 That is not the correct URL to get your box number. That one always says 1 no matter what your actual box number is. Scroll down to the picture of the box under the Box History section and click on it. That will give your real box number.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 which ironically I got box 1 last month.  I am excited to try everything inside.   I am thinking about upping my subscription to a year long.  I really like Birchbox's program.


 that's not your box number, that's just a link to the spot where you can see your box, you can find your box number by

1) clicking the box tab

2) scrolling to the bottom where it has your box history

3) click the picture of the box of your most recent box

4) look at the URL and it will show your box #


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! I am pretty happy with it. I think the sunscreen stick might be full size. But, is it silly that I am a bit sad that I am not getting the pen? lol


 Haha, I am box 18 too along with you guys, and I had the same reaction about the pen. I was actually a little disappointed when it didn't show up on my list.


----------



## barbyechick (May 10, 2013)

dang .. really wanted the eyeliner but alas not a bad box, #6


----------



## inlustro (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that have received a Coola moisturizer, would you mind sharing how big it is? It looks like a .5 fl oz to me, but I can't read the tiny writing in the pics! (Posting from my phone right now).
> 
> Thank you!


 I got the Coola (classic sunscreen cucumber moisturizer) and it's .23 FL OZ / 4 ML


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 10, 2013)

My box is due here in Texas on the 15th and weighs 0.6330. I'm getting the

DevaCurl 3-Step System

Pilot pen
Sumita eyeliner
Coola moisturizer
Marvis toothpaste
 
Not a bad box, I'll probably use/try everything.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is due here in Texas on the 15th and weighs 0.6330. I'm getting the
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 10, 2013)

Getting box 31 here. Not bad. 

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask 

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS 
Marvis Toothpaste
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Pilot pen


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

> Box number 6 for me! I got three items I wanted. First BB I'm actually excited about!


 Box twins! I'm super super pumped about the cargo blush. Can't even lie... I'm even excited about the pen!


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's not your box number, that's just a link to the spot where you can see your box, you can find your box number by
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I was doing it wrong.  Box number 34 I am assuming?  This is the link from clicking on the box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-34


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  I was doing it wrong.  Box number 34 I am assuming?  This is the link from clicking on the box:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-34


 No problem! Yup since it ends in 34 that should be box 34.


----------



## unicorn (May 10, 2013)

My box is here! I got box #5, and its great - all the samples are nicely sized! Super happy this month.






Cargo Water Resistant Blush in Los Cabos  - this is a REALLY gorgeous pinky peach color with a hint of golden shimmer. I swatched it on my hand - we'll see how it wears over the day. Also, the blush itself is in a metal pan and just sitting inside the round metal packaging, so its pretty easy to depot if you're like me and hate using anything not in a palette.
Kerastase Bain Chroma Captive Shampoo - Its in foil packets, but they're pretty big and they gave me three of them. I'd prefer to try this with the matching conditioner, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel for Sensitive Skin - excited to try this tonight. It came in its own little box with ingredients and instructions, which is nice.
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face - dunno how many uses this has in it.. its a pretty small tube, but i'm excited to see how performs as a high spf moisturizer.

Hail Merry Macaroons - i'll probably give these to my boyfriend, lol.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

This is my first month with dual boxes, and I am so super pumped about everything in both my boxes!! Yipeeeee!!! Bring on box #6 and #34!!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> Getting box 31 here. Not bad.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twines #2 bec there's someone else has same box as our. So that makes the 3 of us.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2013)

I just looked at all of the box pages to see which one i could be getting since my first account never updated, and i just realized that there are only like 6 box possibilities I can get. Unless they decide to send me curly hair products (I don't have curly hair), then there are a few others i can get.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same one as me! That's two Texan gals with the same box
> ...


 yay box twins! hahaha I love that emoticon. It's just so southern.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

I love my box (and I bought the pens for $6 at Walmart.) The blush is in Ibiza and the tea is four bags of different flavors in a little box. This is box 1 btw. Between this and the popsugar spoilers this is a great day!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Popsugar spoilers?  What Popsugar spoilers?!? *dashes off to check thread*


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

This will be my third box, and the first time I'm excited for anything!

I'm actually getting a MAKEUP ITEM,* super excited for the blush. I've wanted a new moisturizer. This will be my first perfume sample. The shampoo is meh, I'll probably never switch from Dove.*


 


Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 



KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse
Ships Free



Cargo Water Resistant Blush
Ships Free



Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Ships Free



COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
Ships Free


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 10, 2013)

This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful. 

I got:

.
DevaCurl 3-Step System 
Buy
 
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 
Buy
 
Vitivia Vitamin capsules 
Buy
 
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream 
Buy
 
Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4 
Buy
 
Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball 
Buy


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful.
> 
> ...


 dang, tea, vitamins, AND perfume

i hate when people use the term "punishment box" around here, but this takes the cake.

FWIW, Yes To brand is wonderful

i feel like this month all the boxes include too many items that are borderline "lifestyle"


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 10, 2013)

Woot, box 11 twins! I'm excited to try the detangler

  since everyone here has raved so much. I am... cautiously excited for the eyeliner

. I hope it's a color I can wear. That lime green thing just will not work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious about the perfume

. I liked the description of it, it seems like something I would wear.

The pen and Coola

? meh. MEH, I say! haha. Hopefully thepen

 will at least have purple ink

or something!



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoop whoop, I'll use (or at least try) it all.  I've got a color cosmetic, which would make me excited about any box.  I
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (May 10, 2013)

Oh man. I really like my box this month. No blush, but that's okay. I got box 29. 

Coola Cucumber Moisturizer

Klorane Dry Shampoo (I've wanted to try this FOREVER)
Marvis Toothpaste (I've also wanted to try this for a long time)
Sumita Eyeliner (Woo) The infamous pen (Dear Diary, today Birchbox sent me the pen I am writing with. Oh em gee).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twines #2 bec there's someone else has same box as our. So that makes the 3 of us.


 woohoo!!  Not a bad box. But I'm totally jealous of those who got the Cargo! It is just soooo cute


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 10, 2013)

I solved my sadness about not getting one of the pens in my box. Found these at Target for $7.49.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just found out what box I'm getting, my account updated...so if we are box twinsies then it's actually a pretty awesome box! I'm getting box 8


Awww ....not twinies....I am getting box 33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-33

No color product (unless the Yes to Carrots is color?) but still excited all the same.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

I just realized this is the THIRD time in 6 months that birchbox has sent me dry shampoo and i haven't even used any of the ones they've sent me because the idea of not actually washing my hair weirds me out.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful.
> 
> ...


So interesting how people have different reactions to the same box. This is the box I am getting and I am super stoked about it. I haven't tried a CC cream yet so I was happy to see it in the box. The capsules are cute packaging and timely since I just ran out of my other serum. I am even excited to try the Isacc Mizrahi Parfum! The fragrance samples are usually a "meh" for me. Can't wait to try the whole box! Best thing? NO PEN!


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful.
> 
> ...


I actually would love this box!  I want to try that curl system and the cc cream.  The vitamins are a face serum.  i love yes to products and lip butters; and i've heard the isaac parfum is really nice... and you have 6 things to review...


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box Number 10: 

  Eyeliner - Glad I'm getting this, but hoping it is not green.    
Beauty Protect - Super excited for this!  
Coola Sunscreen - Excited about this!  Perfect since I am flying to Disney on Wednesday.
 
Mizrahi Fabulous perfume - I'll try this out, but I'm not likely to be buying any perfumes right now.  
Pen - Eh.  I can always use pens I suppose but I have a pretty well stocked collection.  The main annoyance witht his for me is that Box 30 is basically the same as this box, but they get two additional beauty samples instead of the pen.  


I just don't understand what happened with my shipping.  I received the e-mail that my box had shipped on Monday, but until this morning the tracking page was not working for me.  Now it appears that my box didn't ship until yesterday.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful.
> 
> ...


 Man, I would gladly trade you boxes! I got the CC cream last month and it is AMAZING. Would love to have more of it. I use the Yes to lip butters regularly... go through them like water!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also curious about that fragrance... it's a shame you don't like your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMezz (May 10, 2013)

> My box on my main account is box # 8.  I'm super excited for this one.
> 
> DevaCurl 3-Step System
> 
> ...


 I'm getting Box # 8 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited to try the DevaCurl system. Looks like they might actually be looking at our profiles now.

Can't go wrong with an eyeliner, right? And I'm interested to see what the Coola sunscreen is like.
Overall I'm happy with my box this month and can't complain.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man. I really like my box this month. No blush, but that's okay. I got box 29.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized this is the THIRD time in 6 months that birchbox has sent me dry shampoo and i haven't even used any of the ones they've sent me because the idea of not actually washing my hair weirds me out.


 I use my dry shampoo as a styling product after I wash my hair.  I also use it before I go to the gym in the mornings so I'm not looking like a slob who just rolled out of bed.  Because I do, I sometimes wear my workout clothes to bed so I can sleep later.


----------



## Meggpi (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The pen and Coola
> ...


 I might be the only one who is excited about the Coola!  I have really sensitive skin and am glad to finally get a physical sunscreen instead of a chemical one!  I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Shield and it's so out of my price range, happy to try something that is cheaper (and have a sample to use up)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay box twins! hahaha I love that emoticon. It's just so southern.


lol, is it sad that I'm a southern gal and I don't drive a truck, don't own a cowboy hat or boots, hate country music and don't like the rodeo???


----------



## kellanne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is by far the worst box I've ever received. So bad, in fact I'm strongly considering cancelling and just keeping my Ipsy subscription.  Ipsy has had some weak bags, but never flat out awful.
> 
> ...


 I got the Supergoop CC Cream last month and ended up buying the full size!  I did not think I would like this at all when I first opened the box last month.

To be honest, I think this box looks pretty good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use my dry shampoo as a styling product after I wash my hair.  I also use it before I go to the gym in the mornings so I'm not looking like a slob who just rolled out of bed.  Because I do, I sometimes wear my workout clothes to bed so I can sleep later.


 I don't style my hair at all and I absolutely always have to shower after going to the gym so I can clean my skin. I'm really glad birchbox changed up the survey because I was able to put "low maintenance hair, don't do anything to it" since I let my hair air dry and don't color it/straighten it/curl it etc, because most of the products they send me for hair aren't really things I would ever have a reason to use.


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, is it sad that I'm a southern gal and I don't drive a truck, don't own a cowboy hat or boots, hate country music and don't like the rodeo???


 Even classic country?? (Hank Williams, Loretta Lynn, Patsy Cline...)


----------



## Dots (May 10, 2013)

Getting box 9...yay! Been wanting to try the mask for awhile.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuliaS (May 10, 2013)

This is only my second month with BB. I'm getting

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener
LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying 
Tweezerman Filemate


----------



## grayc (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be the only one who is excited about the Coola!  I have really sensitive skin and am glad to finally get a physical sunscreen instead of a chemical one!  I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Shield and it's so out of my price range, happy to try something that is cheaper (and have a sample to use up)


i second this. i'm really excited about getting and trying this as well.  The only "concern" i have marked on my bb profile is sensitivity.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 9 and I'm pretty thrilled with everything in it.  I really wanted to try the toothpaste!!  I've been wanting to find some tea that I like, too.  Never heard of amika, but I'm excited to try it.  Not sure how I feel about a bright green eyeliner though..


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

So im getting 11 and 29, Does anyone want to do a full box swap of 29 for something else? No need for 2 liners


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, is it sad that I'm a southern gal and I don't drive a truck, don't own a cowboy hat or boots, hate country music and don't like the rodeo???


 haha I don't drive a truck either (but I do drive an SUV, so...), don't own a cowboy hat or boots, listen to exclusively to metal (folk, symphonic, black, and melodeath are my fave sub-genres), and can't even remember the last time I went to the rodeo, so I guess I'm pretty sad for a southern girl too


----------



## DarlinNikki (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use my dry shampoo as a styling product after I wash my hair.  I also use it before I go to the gym in the mornings so I'm not looking like a slob who just rolled out of bed.  Because I do, I sometimes wear my workout clothes to bed so I can sleep later.


 I guess I could say that I use dry shampoo as a styling product too. I'm addicted to dry shampoo, I not only use it when I skip shampoos but I also use it after shampooing as a "volumizer" for my fine/limp hair. 

I was pretty disappointed that my box doesn't have the dry shampoo in it.


----------



## DarlinNikki (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be the only one who is excited about the Coola!  I have really sensitive skin and am glad to finally get a physical sunscreen instead of a chemical one!  I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Shield and it's so out of my price range, happy to try something that is cheaper (and have a sample to use up)


 I'm excited about it for the same reason!!


----------



## makeupmomma (May 10, 2013)

I am loving my box!  #41

 






amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
Ships Free




amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Ships Free



LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
Ships Free


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2013)

My Birchbox was stolen :C

There's so many posts so no one probably realized this, but I mentioned on the 7th it was already at the PO and it still hadn't gotten here by today so I called Birchbox. We tracked it and figured out that USPS already "delivered" it to me on the 8th, but I didn't get it so... someone stole it.

This is like the 7th incidence of mail theft/tampering I've dealt with for the last 4 months, two of which ended up with stuff being stolen.

BB is going to send me another one (to my permanent address in VA) but I'm super pissed still. I wasn't ~super excited~ about the box but I wasn't hatin' on it either and I'm definitely wary of getting a different box which samples which I might not like as much. &gt;_&gt; I wanted to try the sumita eyeliner /*shakes fist*


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even classic country?? (Hank Williams, Loretta Lynn, Patsy Cline...)


 No???....



I've tried! It's just not for me...I guess if I HAD to like country, I could probably tolerate Patsy Cline, but nope....just not my thing.



> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I don't drive a truck either (but I do drive an SUV, so...), don't own a cowboy hat or boots, listen to exclusively to metal (folk, symphonic, black, and melodeath are my fave sub-genres), and can't even remember the last time I went to the rodeo, so I guess I'm pretty sad for a southern girl too


 LOL Yay! I'm not alone! Seriously, I like EVERYTHING but country!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


OMG! I'm so sorry



That's awful!

At least they're sending you another one, that's nice of them


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> I use my dry shampoo as a styling product after I wash my hair. Â I also use it before I go to the gym in the mornings so I'm not looking like a slob who just rolled out of bed. Â Because I do, I sometimes wear my workout clothes to bed so I can sleep later. Â


 LOL. GREAT STREAMLINING. I definitely simpathize with you about getting as much sleep as possible.


> My Birchbox was stolen :C There's so many posts so no one probably realized this, but I mentioned on the 7th it was already at the PO and it still hadn't gotten here by today so I called Birchbox. We tracked it and figured out that USPS already "delivered" it to me on the 8th, but I didn't get it so... someone stole it. This is like the 7th incidence of mail theft/tampering I've dealt with for the last 4 months, two of which ended up with stuff being stolen. BB is going to send me another one (to my permanent address in VA) but I'm super pissed still. I wasn't ~super excited~ about the box but I wasn't hatin' on it either and I'm definitely wary of getting a different box which samples which I might not like as much. &gt;_&gt; I wanted to try the sumita eyeliner /*shakes fist*


 People stoop so low. I can't believe it's been the 7th time. But I am glad that BB CS is accommodating and will send you a replacement. I hope it's significanly better than your original.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


 jeeze, that's no good. I have a friend who is dealing with the same thing, how do you even solve something like that? Hide out next to your mailbox and wait for someone to take your mail?? ugh i hope this gets straightened out for you.


----------



## guenivere (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're not alone. I'm really excited to be getting it, too! I do hope it's in a non-mint (the one with the green label) flavor just so I can try a new flavor, but this would be my standard toothpaste if I had the money at the same time I needed toothpaste. I don't like to buy toothpaste until I'm at the level of almost needing to cut open the tube to get the last bit out.


 LOL same here. I need new toothpaste now but I'm trying to squeeze enough out until my BB arrives. I hope it's not mint as well. I loved my Vanilla Crest until they canceled it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadness.


----------



## guenivere (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized this is the THIRD time in 6 months that birchbox has sent me dry shampoo and i haven't even used any of the ones they've sent me because the idea of not actually washing my hair weirds me out.


 Just realized I'm getting dry shampoo from Beauty Army this month too and I've never used the other two I already have with any success.


----------



## tabarhodes (May 10, 2013)

Oh I hope I get the Deva Curl samples!  I've been wanting to try those for a while.  Also, my clicky truck REFUSES to become clicky!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 11! Excited for the eyeliner. What colors have people been getting?


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


 Oh no, that's terrible! I'm sorry that it's been a recurring problem for you!


----------



## jessicarobin (May 10, 2013)

Yay, my eyeliner is charcoal! I'm pretty relieved, I'll definitely use it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 10, 2013)

Alright, successfully broke the duplicate box streak, although I will miss box swapping for two months, it was fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't think I could have found a better combo of boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very very pleased. AND YAY! one PEN!! I will be hitting up walmart to pick up a pack for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here! I got box #5, and its great - all the samples are nicely sized! Super happy this month.
> 
> ...


 I love that Shampoo, i'm using that and the conditioner at the moment since I have highlights. They also have a cleansing conditioner that is great.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that



hope they send you a great box.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 10, 2013)

A



> I'm getting box 29 and I also feel a little weird about getting 3 beauty items, a toothpaste and a pen (I'm one of those who consider toothpaste a lifestyle product), but I can use everything so I don't complain. I only hope the toothpaste is not mint flavored (I hate anything mint) but it would be nice to try some other flavor!


 all of the toothpastes in the bb shop have a mint flavor, and I'm almost certain they're sending the classic mint! You should try their jasmin toothpaste though!!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, and I've had worse boxes also, but I'm getting two of the same box and since this has happened 3 times in six months, I think it's time to let go of one of my accounts. The more this happens, the more it'll continue to happen. I also was hoping for the
> ...


 I had THREE *ugh* of the Serge Normant dry shampoos and since the boyfriend is such a firebug (and it was somewhat flammable)...I passed them on to him to have fun with.  He sure enjoyed them!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> Alright, successfully broke the duplicate box streak, although I will miss box swapping for two months, it was fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I don't think I could have found a better combo of boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very very pleased. AND YAY! one PEN!! I will be hitting up walmart to pick up a pack for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Box quadruplets! You're the fourth person who had posted box#31 which is the first line.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 10, 2013)

I also got box 31 on my second account. It came today and my eyeliner was black in case anyone was wondering. So I received a black liner and the plum color (I referred to it as eggplant the other day) I really wanted a blue liner so if anyone wants to trade lmk.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got box 31 on my second account. It came today and my eyeliner was black in case anyone was wondering. So I received a black liner and the plum color (I referred to it as eggplant the other day) I really wanted a blue liner so if anyone wants to trade lmk.


 I am supposed to receive an eyeliner as well and I would love to have the black one. I'll let you know if I receive a blue liner.


----------



## marybbryant (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


 I got a post office box for that very reason.  For 30 some odd dollars a year, I have the piece of mind of knowing that I will get all my packages and other mail, and anyone low enough to steal or tamper with my mail doesn't have my credit card numbers and other personal information.  An added bonus is my packages are not sitting outside in the hot sun in the summer months or freezing in the winter months.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1- my first actual makeup from BB in months!


----------



## MaiteS (May 10, 2013)

wow mine is already in my main area and it was shipped two days ago! my expected date was the 14th but I am hoping for it to be here by tomorrow!


----------



## amy005 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's not your box number, that's just a link to the spot where you can see your box, you can find your box number by
> 
> ...


 I was just clicking on "box" as well. This is my first box so I don't have a way to see my box history... just wondering if this means that what is listed on the box link is or is not the actual contents of my box lol.. if that makes sense? Hoping it isn't since I am not happy with what I see...


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2013)

I had quit BB after being a member for a year.  They emailed me about how great the April box would be, so I gave them another chance.  I was underwhelmed with that box, but I figured I'd give the May box a try, and give BB one last chance to impress me.  I looked at the box I'm getting, and it has *TWO* hair conditioning products (hair mask and detangler). My profile says that my hair is thin and oily.  I need conditioning like Eskimos need more ice.  This is my last BB.  I'm much happier with IPSY.  I'm just not getting any value with BB. The only 2 products I'm even interested in in my May  BB are the tea bags and the CC sample, which I've heard is good for about 2-3 uses.. I don't care about the body lotion or toothpaste. If you're getting at least $10 value from your BB, I'm jealous.  For me it's just like I  threw $20 away these past 2 months.


----------



## Glitterazzi (May 10, 2013)

> I was just clicking on "box" as well. This is my first box so I don't have a way to see my box history... just wondering if this means that what is listed on the box link is or is not the actual contents of my box lol.. if that makes sense? Hoping it isn't since I am not happy with what I see...


 Sign into your account and click Box.  If it says May Box at the top, that's what you're getting.


----------



## amy005 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sign into your account and click Box.  If it says May Box at the top, that's what you're getting.


Thanks! I guess its not that bad.. just don't like that I'm getting 3 hair products. But everything will be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had THREE *ugh* of the Serge Normant dry shampoos and since the boyfriend is such a firebug (and it was somewhat flammable)...I passed them on to him to have fun with.  He sure enjoyed them!


 Whoa, I hope he has some hair left! And you know some of us need some pics to cheer us up!


----------



## katie danielle (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 8 too. I don't live in Texas now, but I was born in San Antonio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Same one as me! That's two Texan gals with the same box :cowboy: (minus the cigar lol)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting Box 8 too. I don't live in Texas now, but I was born in San Antonio


You're still a Texan then! lol


----------



## katie danielle (May 10, 2013)

What jerks! If I were you I'd take the packaging from an old Birchbox and fill it with the most vile smelly things in my house (cat poop, coffee grinds, maybe a few beer-soaked cigarette butts) and package it up nice and pretty and leave it out for that as***** to steal. It might not solve anything but you'd get the satisfaction of knowing they had an awful time when they opened it haha.



> My Birchbox was stolen :C There's so many posts so no one probably realized this, but I mentioned on the 7th it was already at the PO and it still hadn't gotten here by today so I called Birchbox. We tracked it and figured out that USPS already "delivered" it to me on the 8th, but I didn't get it so... someone stole it. This is like the 7th incidence of mail theft/tampering I've dealt with for the last 4 months, two of which ended up with stuff being stolen. BB is going to send me another one (to my permanent address in VA) but I'm super pissed still. I wasn't ~super excited~ about the box but I wasn't hatin' on it either and I'm definitely wary of getting a different box which samples which I might not like as much. &gt;_&gt; I wanted to try the sumita eyeliner /*shakes fist*


----------



## Sputinka (May 10, 2013)

I got box 3. I'm really happy with everything in it. I love Amika.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

Birchbox is, unfortunately not against sending us hair products that don't match our hair type that we put on our profiles. The boxes for curly hair are pretty good this month, though.



> I just looked at all of the box pages to see which one i could be getting since my first account never updated, and i just realized that there are only like 6 box possibilities I can get. Unless they decide to send me curly hair products (I don't have curly hair), then there are a few others i can get.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

Question for those that received the Sumita eye pencil - The packaging of the Sumita eye pencil that I received in my May birchbox is all black...does this mean that the pencil color is black, or do I have to unwrap the sealed portion to discover the color? I'm asking because the packaging on the full-size version has the pencil color on the end of it...and if it happens to be the lime green color, I would probably put it on my trade list (I prefer to have unopened items on my trade list).


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> Birchbox is, unfortunately not against sending us hair products that don't match our hair type that we put on our profiles. The boxes for curly hair are pretty good this month, though.


 I've noticed that certain items I want tend to be in the curly boxes. I'm seriously considering changing one if my profiles to curly and saving the hair stuff for my sister-in-law. Everyone in that family is curly, but she's the only female in the house except for the pet hamster.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2013)

> Birchbox is, unfortunately not against sending us hair products that don't match our hair type that we put on our profiles. The boxes for curly hair are pretty good this month, though.





> I've noticed that certain items I want tend to be in the curly boxes. I'm seriously considering changing one if my profiles to curly and saving the hair stuff for my sister-in-law. Everyone in that family is curly, but she's the only female in the house except for the pet hamster.


 I noticed that the curly boxes tend to have a coveted item most months. it might not be a bad idea to change one of my accounts to curly hair! I do have wavy hair, so i may be able to try some of the products.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

L



> I also got box 31 on my second account. It came today and my eyeliner was black in case anyone was wondering. So I received a black liner and the plum color (I referred to it as eggplant the other day) I really wanted a blue liner so if anyone wants to trade lmk.


 That's right! That's was you with the eggplant color liner. So that means that there's no color correction for box #31 since there were some reports of different colors of liners. :-/


----------



## page5 (May 10, 2013)

Those of you who love the Beauty Protector Detangle and Protect, what specifically do you like about it and/or use it for?

I'm receiving it this month and I'm skittish about trying a new hair product after my horrible experience with the Serge Normant dry shampoo BB sent me a couple of months ago. I usually try everything in the box and tried the dry shampoo based on the volumizing claims (my hair is not oily). The dry shampoo turned my hair to straw and I had to use a hair mask and deep condition for two weeks to get my hair looking and feeling healthy again.

The two primary uses for the BP product listed on BB's site are detangling and frizz control. My hair is short so I don't need a detangler, and I don't have a problem with frizz. I currently usually use a hair oil or serum for extra conditioning and root lifter for a little volume.


----------



## AthenaBolina (May 10, 2013)

I'm really getting disheartened with Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the last five months, four of those months I've had duplicate boxes on both my accounts.  Only March had different boxes.  I am seeing no point in continuing my second subscription, this just plain old sucks.  I sent birchbox an email, so hopefully they can do somethign about it.  My profiles are different too, so I don't know what's going on.

FTR, I DID get box 31, which is a great box, but I really wanted a variety.  I wanted to try the cargo blush so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (May 10, 2013)

Got my box today!







Cargo Blush-I wanted to try this, so excited it was in my box!

Coola moisturizer- I always need moisturizer. 

Marvis toothpaste-Not super excited about it, but I will use it

Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls-I would have rather had the Beauty Protector, but I'll give this a try.

The dreaded pen-Wish it had black ink so I could use it at work. Not real excited about a pen with pink ink, but I'll use it to make my grocery list and whatnot. 
Got my box today! Pic and my thoughts in spoiler.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 10, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-25 After reading through this thread I feel like I'm the only one with box 25. Nothing in this box excites me except for the fact that I have 6 things to review.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> Those of you who love the Beauty Protector Detangle and Protect, what specifically do you like about it and/or use it for? I'm receiving it this month and I'm skittish about trying a new hair product after my horrible experience with the Serge Normant dry shampoo BB sent me a couple of months ago. I usually try everything in the box and tried the dry shampoo based on the volumizing claims (my hair is not oily). The dry shampoo turned my hair to straw and I had to use a hair maskÂ andÂ deep condition for two weeks to get my hair looking and feeling healthy again. The two primary uses for the BP product listed on BB's site are detangling and frizz control. My hair is short so I don't need a detangler, and I don't have a problem with frizz. I currently usually use a hair oil or serum for extra conditioning and root lifter for a little volume.


 I use it as a leave-in conditioner. I seem to be developing a bit of a wave as my hair grows out, and it seems to encourage that. I don't need a detangler or frizz control. I just like how this makes my hair feel and smell now that I've gotten over the weird associations I mentioned last night! (I started dyeing my hair in 1986 and stopped in 2008, and I had a pixie cut from 1998 or '99 -- it's a bit of a blur -- until last spring. I don't know how much of this wave/curl is due to not having unprocessed shoulder-length hair since the Reagan administration and how much is due to the fact that I'm over 40 now.)


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

I'm hoping someone can answer this. My box preview has a lime color which I really don't want!!! I would love to swap for all the black eyeliners in the world.



> Question for those that received the Sumita eye pencil - The packaging of the Sumita eye pencil that I received in my May birchbox is all black...does this mean that the pencil color is black, or do I have to unwrap the sealed portion to discover the color? I'm asking because the packaging on the full-size version has the pencil color on the end of it...and if it happens to be the lime green color, I would probably put it on my trade list (I prefer to have unopened items on my trade list).


----------



## katie danielle (May 10, 2013)

I use it like a leave-in conditioner. Makes my hair really soft and shiney, but doesn't weigh it down. I have thin hair so I usually can't use leave-in conditioners because of the weight they add.



> Those of you who love the Beauty Protector Detangle and Protect, what specifically do you like about it and/or use it for? I'm receiving it this month and I'm skittish about trying a new hair product after my horrible experience with the Serge Normant dry shampoo BB sent me a couple of months ago. I usually try everything in the box and tried the dry shampoo based on the volumizing claims (my hair is not oily). The dry shampoo turned my hair to straw and I had to use a hair maskÂ andÂ deep condition for two weeks to get my hair looking and feeling healthy again. The two primary uses for the BP product listed on BB's site are detangling and frizz control. My hair is short so I don't need a detangler, and I don't have a problem with frizz. I currently usually use a hair oil or serum for extra conditioning and root lifter for a little volume.


----------



## Ladynews (May 10, 2013)

> My box is due here in Texas on the 15th and weighs 0.6330. I'm getting the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am getting this box too. I don't think it's a bad box I'm glad to have the eyeliner and excited I haven't gotten perfum..


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> L That's right! That's was you with the eggplant color liner. So that means that there's no color correction for box #31 since there were some reports of different colors of liners. :-/


 What I mean I hope to get that green liner.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 10, 2013)

I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

I just want any color eyeliner, other than black!


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

When I logged in at 4am (was up to use the bathroom) so I logged into BB on my phone.  When I logged in on the little picture where it shows the box contents it showed all the items we are getting plus the Beauty Protector.  it showed it in the picture as well as the listing of all the items but not the pictures that are like below (if that makes sense).  When I woke up and logged in before work the beauty protector was not in either of the 2 places it had been and my picture by the box was blank (just the front part of the BB not the products lined up in front of it).

I was sad because I already got the Beauty protector so it would have beeen 100 points plus 7 items to review.  But it must have been a glitch while the box pages were loading.  

I hope I get the pink pen pictured in my box and any color but black eyeliner!  I think I have at least 20 different black liners!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box Twinses! I just posted mine. How can it be 7 items? I got was 6 items accord to that list, what is the 7th item?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

> I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry? Â


 Applied on wet hair and blow dry like a super great blowout hair!


----------



## Ineri218 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sign into your account and click Box.  If it says May Box at the top, that's what you're getting.


Actually if it is her first box, it should look something like this

Welcome Box Welcome to Birchbox! We're so excited to help you find fantastic products that work for you, and to help you rev up your beauty routine. To get you started, we're giving you a mix of our all-time favorites and latest discoveries. Fill out your beauty profile so your next boxes can be tailored to your needs and preferences.

Don't forget to fill out feedback surveys on these products to earn Birchbox Points. Check out our magazine, to get the inside scoop on your samples, plus tips on how to use them. And finally, explore our shop, to find a curated selection of the newest and best beauty products out there.

Enjoy your first Birchbox!

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team
Shop New Products


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

Yea I think I'm using the Beauty Protector wrong. I use it fresh out of the shower and again for a heat protector if I need one and have noticed zero difference.


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

My box isn't posted, but I can get at most 15 out of the 41 options. 36 404-ed for me so if anyone knows what's in there, spill yo. I am far too tired to be puzzling but it seems likely that I'll get the sumita liner or a blush. I hope.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 10, 2013)

> I just want any color eyeliner, other than black! :eusa_pray:


 Me, too! Can't wait to see what color I get. There are some nice boxes going out this month. I'm getting sunscreen in both, but I'll definitely use that!


----------



## Brainwall (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bri212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't going to check my box and just wait until Monday when I arrives, but seeing what everyone got made me curious. I have box 7 and I'm pretty happy. I wanted the blush, but I will definitely use all my samples, maybe minus the perfume; I will give it a try though
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry?


 I will let my hair air-dry after using the BP.  I've been starting to cut way down on shampooing my hair, and the BP spray conditions my hair without weighing it down or making it greasy like other leave-in conditioners/styling products.  I spray my hair and brush it through while damp, then either twist it up to let it air dry (which enhances my natural wave) or blow-dry it straight (I flip my head over to dry the roots for some volume).  Either way, my style lasts longer, and my hair feels better.  

Seriously did not mean to write a commercial for them just then, but I love this stuff.  (My hair is long and thick, but super-fine, in case that helps!)


----------



## Brainwall (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yea I think I'm using the Beauty Protector wrong. I use it fresh out of the shower and again for a heat protector if I need one and have noticed zero difference.


 Same here! I almost bought full-size based solely on the rave reviews, but now I am glad I waited to get a sample. It's not horrible or anything, but I actually don't LOVE the smell that I've noticed no difference at all in my hair. :/ Those of you that love this stuff, how do you use it?


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who love the Beauty Protector Detangle and Protect, what specifically do you like about it and/or use it for?
> 
> ...


I love the Beauty Protector! I used to use It's a 10! and haven't used a leave in conditioner in a year or so. My hair is super dark and tend to get oily. I use regular conditioner in the shower, but before I blow dry, I spray the beauty protector on the lower half of my hair. It leaves the ends looking awesome! I try to keep it off of the top of my head, simply because my hair tends to get oily otherwise. I sampled it in my first box and as soon as I ran out bought the full size! Hope this helps!


----------



## Ashitude (May 10, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I had to have my appendix removed today. It was a wonderful surprise to come back to my room and see both of my boxes waiting for me.


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

Yay!  Hope you have a speedy recovery!  At least you have beauty goodies to keep you occupied!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hoping someone can answer this. My box preview has a lime color which I really don't want!!! I would love to swap for all the black eyeliners in the world.


  I received the Sumita eyeliner in a navy blue and you the end of the pencil is definitely a navy blue color.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Ashitude (May 10, 2013)

> I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry? Â


I use it on mine and my daughter's hair. We both have thick, frizzy, wavy hair. We use quite a bit. About 10 spray for medium length hair and let it air dry. Love the difference in makes for both of us.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (May 10, 2013)

I have narrowed it down to the boxes I can get. 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 23, 26, 27, or 29. About half of them look great. I am trying to decide if I want to peek and see what I have coming or not... ugh.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2013)

Feel better! At least you have some nice distractions!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2013)

I got box # 1. I am kind of okay w/ this one. The eyeliner is the first makeup product I have had in a while. I am hoping that it is not the lime green one. I think I may have had 3-4 make up products all year. I am on the fence whether or not I will stay with BB. I was thinking of merging over to Starlooks.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hoping someone can answer this. My box preview has a lime color which I really don't want!!! I would love to swap for all the black eyeliners in the world.
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

Interesting information about Coola. They said that they do have sunscreen for body in 4 different scents: Cucumber, Plumeria, Mango and unscented. They only put cucmber and unscented for face only. I almost bought SuperGoop body sunscreen; now that I"m having second thoughts perhaps purchasing that scented sunscreen for body instead. I'm very picky about the smell of sunscreens. I hate the smell of sunscreen that gives me a headache and nauseous. I don't know why; I'm werid, I guess. Also, I like the fact that the company is based in Los Angeles where I lived for 14 years and that they probably did a lot of experiements to make these products successfull. Now, I'm stalking online to find a store around here so I could play with it! heheee http://skincare.about.com/od/sunkissedglow/gr/Coolasunscreen.htm


----------



## latinafeminista (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for following up on this!


 No prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## riversong13 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 21, I think I'm okay with it. It's much better than April's box for me, I hated everything in that one. The strivectin burned my eyes! Anyway, I'm getting: (Sorry I don't know how to do the spoilers thing)

.
Vitivia Vitamin capsules 
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover 
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream 
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Color-Saver Sulfate-Free Shampoo 
Folle de Joie eau de parfum 
I'm excited I finally get to try a CC cream, and I really want to try the shampoo, I just had my hair dyed purple and I can only use conditioner or the purple just ends up down the drain. I'm also thinking of changing my age on my profile so they'll stop sending me anti-aging crap. I'm 29, what age group gets more make-up?lol I've only gotten the Mary Lou Manizer this year... I would have loved those eyeliners!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 10, 2013)

@ Zadidoll posted this back in Nov. 11/12/12 regarding Sumita Contrast Eyeliner pencil. Now, I'm hoping for THAT Ziba (LIME) color so I can do this trick! Yes, I do have brown eyes.. Among the items Birchbox sent out in November was the Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner (retail: $11): Ziba (lime green) Suman (black) Hansa (olive green) Hara (dark green) Jamun (deep purple) Raina (navy blue) Saletii (charcoal grey) At first glance these pencils look to be the old hard kohl-like liners but looking at it more closely show that it's a softer crayon-like pencil. Birchbox posted this photo on their blog of one of their employees wearing Ziba and Suman.



Image source: Birchbox Blog


----------



## Kristen121 (May 10, 2013)

Those of you that have bought the pens: Can you buy them with black ink, or are they all pink, purple, etc.? I like the way they write, but I only use black ink at work.


----------



## page5 (May 10, 2013)

Ladies, thanks for the input on the Beauty Protector - looks like something I can safely try.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2013)

According to my dashboard, this is what I'm getting this month:





I think I'm pretty okay with it! Excited about the eyeliner (I hope I get something other than black or grey, and I'd prefer not to get lime green because I have two of those already, ha)...the Coola sounds nice, and I can always use a hair mask. I loooove pens, I don't mind perfume samples, and I guess I'll be happy to see what all the fuss is about this toothpaste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully my box shows up tomorrow!


----------



## AMaas (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TwinkleSprinks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box # 1. I am kind of okay w/ this one. The eyeliner is the first makeup product I have had in a while. I am hoping that it is not the lime green one. I think I may have had 3-4 make up products all year. I am on the fence whether or not I will stay with BB. I was thinking of merging over to Starlooks.


Box 1 has an eyeliner?  I am supposed to get that one and it does not show an eyeliner on the website.   

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 1 has an eyeliner?  I am supposed to get that one and it does not show an eyeliner on the website.
> ...


Alas, there was a typo. Sorry my lady. It is box # 11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-11


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting three eyeliners.  Any black eyeliners (any type, any brand) automatically go up for swap for me!  I rarely wear it (maybe once a month), and I have one gel, one liquid, one pencil, and one pencil with shimmer, mainly because I tried each one, so I can't swap them now that they have my cooties all over them.  This covers all of my black eyeliner needs. I would also prefer to not get the charcoal because that's almost as boring as black.  Color liners are a completely different story.  Purple, green, blue -- send 'em all my way!  Just today, I wore my stila turquoise smudge stick as lid color.  There is no such thing as too-bright eye liner for me.  I can find a way to make it work for me even if it's not to line my eyes in the usual way!

And I've got a coworker who thinks she might want to swap my Coola for her dry shampoo.  She actually wants to cancel entirely (she's on a hardcore all-natural kick right now, down to refusing to use a microwave and instead bringing a mini crock pot to work to heat her lunch), but she's on an annual subscription, so she's stuck until it ends.  I'm tempted to see how much longer she has and offering to buy it off her or swapping something from one of my spendier subs for it.  Anyway.  Coola.  Apparently, it's on her list of acceptable natural sunscreens.  But the reason I usually avoid standalone sunscreen is that it pretty much always interacts with my skin chemistry and gives me a sort of chemical burn (and sometimes this weird sort of rash of mini-blisters anywhere sweat collects, like along my hairline and there my glasses touch my face), and it sweats off (I'm a sweaty, sweaty girl), or I just sunburn through it.  I use BB cream with SPF 42 and powder with SPF 15, but that's just not enough.  I'm wondering if maybe the fact that Coola is a physical rather than chemical sunblock might solve my entire problem with sunscreen.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

Somewhat off topic - just wanted to share the contents of the *_free_* Birchbox that I got at Birchbox's recent Joie Soho shop event :

- Benefit cosmetics stay don't stray, 0.09 fl oz

- Etoile mini polish in frosted berry, similar size to the mini color club polishes (this _may _be the only time that I don't add a polish to my trade list)

- Joie folle de joie eau de parfum spray, 0.06 fl oz (received one in my May birchbox as well)

- Jouer moisturizing lip gloss in glisten, 0.06 fl oz

- Shu uemura art of hair essence absolue nourishing protective oil, 3 ml

- Twistband hair tie (the big head band)

Considering that the contents were not based on a beauty profile, I thought that it was a great box! Also, I was surprised that it had 6 items (I've only had 3 birchboxes that had more than 5 items in the past 12 months).

------------------

Also, completely off topic - I picked up a _*free*_ benefit sample box and had a mini-makeover today while in Union Square (benefit was doing a promotion with ebaynow). Contents:

- sugarbomb ultra plush lip gloss, 0.22 fl oz

- they're real mascara , 0.1 oz

- total moisture facial cream, 0.3 oz in small (glass?) jar

------------------

So, I've had a great week of sample freebies!


----------



## jenmonique1971 (May 10, 2013)

> They're not vitamins. Â They're capsules you bust open to use as a serum on your face.


 Yeah, I was informed. Next time I will read the description more thoroughly.


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

Has there been any variations on the Cargo? I know someone here mentioned they had gotten Los Cabos. I'm hoping for the Bali color so here is to hoping on variations!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry?


 It's not just you - I got it a couple of months ago and it really didn't do anything for me at all. It wasn't bad but it didn't leave my hair soft or shiny or anything that others have described...I tried ti both airdrying and blowdrying. I did like the smell, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

> Has there been any variations on the Cargo? I know someone here mentioned they had gotten Los Cabos. I'm hoping for the Bali color so here is to hoping on variations!


 I got Ibiza. Hope you get your fave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greentea7 (May 11, 2013)

Well crap. Now I want to resub. This month looks good!


----------



## amy lyn (May 11, 2013)

> I'm getting box 11! Excited for the eyeliner. What colors have people been getting?


 How do you know your box variation number? I've never been able to figure that out.


----------



## hiheather (May 11, 2013)

> I got Ibiza. Hope you get your fave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah! Okay, I'm glad they are sending different ones! Got my fingers crossed lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, is it sad that I'm a southern gal and I don't drive a truck, don't own a cowboy hat or boots, hate country music and don't like the rodeo???


 nope. i live in the south and i don't do any of the above, lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know your box variation number? I've never been able to figure that out.


 If you're on your box page, scroll down to the list of current/past boxes. If you hover over the May box, at the bottom of your browser it should show a link that ends with May-13-bb-?? ---the ?? being your box number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If that makes sense. Or if it doesn't work to hover over it, just click on it &amp; then look at the URL.


----------



## alliekers (May 11, 2013)

Got my box today, I got box #14. I can see myself using the sunscreen and conditioner.


----------



## amy lyn (May 11, 2013)

> If you're on your box page, scroll down to the list of current/past boxes. If you hover over the May box, at the bottom of your browser it should show a link that ends with May-13-bb-?? ---the ?? being your box number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If that makes sense. Or if it doesn't work to hover over it, just click on it &amp; then look at the URL.Â


 Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## DragonChick (May 11, 2013)

According to the link, I'm getting box 41. I don't think I've seen variations that high before.


----------



## Ashitude (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the well wishes!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alright, successfully broke the duplicate box streak, although I will miss box swapping for two months, it was fun
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 11, 2013)

I read a post that kinda mentioned this. Do you think birchbox sends better samples to people with higher incomes listed?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read a post that kinda mentioned this. Do you think birchbox sends better samples to people with higher incomes listed?


 Some people think so. I think the theory is that they send out samples of higher end, more expensive products to people with higher incomes listed in the hopes of them buying the full size through the shop. 

However, my profile is actually accurate with my age/income level (young &amp; poor 




)  &amp; I think I've gotten some pretty awesome boxes!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 11, 2013)

I have 61-85k listed which is third from the lowest. I think I've gotten some of the better boxes especially when I first joined. I almost want to get another box and test this.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read a post that kinda mentioned this. Do you think birchbox sends better samples to people with higher incomes listed?


 It depends what your idea of better is!

It makes sense that they would send a sample of something like a very expensive face cream, serum, etc. to people with higher incomes listed, so if that is attractive to you, that might be the case. Afterall, they want to send those samples to people who have the budget to buy it.

Other items that are often coveted are makeup items, and those tend to be more reasonably priced and therefore not necessarily targeted just to the wealthy. I have my real income listed (fairly low!) and I usually get a makeup item, and decent boxes (though no, I don't normally get those super expensive samples...which is okay with me).

For me, a box with one of those makeup items is a "better" box than one with a really expensive skincare sample (though I like trying those, too!). It just depends what you're interested in.

That said, I also think sometimes the boxes are just sent randomly, as well.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who love the Beauty Protector Detangle and Protect, what specifically do you like about it and/or use it for?
> 
> ...


 I use it to detangle, UV protection for my hair, leave in conditioner and when I blow dry or flat iron my hair. I love how soft and silky it leaves my hair. Also that it doesn't make my hair oily or gross.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the pens at Target too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the beauty protector.. perhaps I'm not using enough but I don't notice it making a real difference on my hair. Do you have to blow dry after use or can you let it air dry?


 I use it both ways, and it leaves my hair really smooth.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetTea (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know what color the cargo blushes are that are being sent out? I really want Los Cabos but I have a feeling I won't get that one, lol. All 3 of the colors look nice though!


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

> Does anyone know what color the cargo blushes are that are being sent out? I really want Los Cabos but I have a feeling I won't get that one, lol. All 3 of the colors look nice though!


 So far I've seen Los cabos, Ibiza, and Bali


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somewhat off topic - just wanted to share the contents of the *_free_* Birchbox that I got at Birchbox's recent Joie Soho shop event :
> 
> ...


 Great freebie BB, I would love to get that in a box.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here! I got box #5, and its great - all the samples are nicely sized! Super happy this month.
> 
> ...


 OMG I'm getting this one and I'm super excited now!! I was hoping the shampoo wouldn't be foil packets, but if they sent 3 I'll probably get 1-2 uses out of it, at least enough to form an opinion of the product LOL. I got that Oribe shampoo and conditioner last month and the foil packets were TINY. How was the juice beauty peel?


----------



## jessicarobin (May 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has tried the Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous perfume yet, but I actually don't hate it!  It smells a lot like the Number 4 shampoo.  I will probably use the perfume next time I use that shampoo for layering.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 11, 2013)

This will be my second accts box this month which should be here sometime this week.

Cargo Lip Gloss
Ships Free




Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®
 



NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
Ships Free



StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
Ships Free



Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball
Ships Free


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

> I read a post that kinda mentioned this. Do you think birchbox sends better samples to people with higher incomes listed?


 No. I did that for the last 5 months and got the worst samples mostly higher priced products and anti aging stuff. That was my old beauty profile that I clicked anti aging but I wasn't thinking that way. Because I focused and expected more hair products that the old beauty profile asked,"what item are you likely to splurge on?" I put down Hair products. Never got any that I liked while others got hair products that I wanted to buy. So 3 weeks ago, I changed the income to in a lower bracket and changed from hair products to make up only. Fortunately, with that new beauty profile being established will start for June box.


----------



## marybbryant (May 11, 2013)

My box has finally updated on the Birchbox website.  Its a really good box!  I don't know the box number, but I'm getting the Cargo blush, Coola, Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive, Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous and the Runa tea.

IIm excited for this Birchbox, and am looking forward to trying all the items.  I love getting different teas in my box!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

> I have 61-85k listed which is third from the lowest. I think I've gotten some of the better boxes especially when I first joined. I almost want to get another box and test this.


 Originally I put down $130K: terrible boxes. I kept getting emails asking to purchase items samples in my boxes. Never. Too expensive and some weren't that great (not much of results). I ended up going to the beauty stores to get more samples so I could see if there's any difference. Most mid price products so far have made some differences. Like Beauty Protector (not mid ranged but reasonable priced), Vasanti exfoliator (mid priced), Dr. Jart's lip balm (high end for lip stuff $14 Mostly are cheaper at drugstore but MAC Lip Condiontor sells for $14 and has been my staple for about 5 years until they changed formula and caused my lips to peel crazy?!) Most drugstore chapsticks/lip balms have caused my lip to chap more, cracked and peeled. So it s difficult to find that doesn't do it all are Dr. Jart Lip Balm and Josie Maran Argan oil lip Balm. I recently got Honest Co. Chapstick from Glossybox: it's ok but does make my lips drying so I'm hesitant to but either Dr. Jart OR Josie Maran. Maybe Maran then.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

Box 20 for me: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-20

Not my favorite BB, but maybe I'll like it better when I see it all!

Fingers are crossed for the Salma one in the next week or so, it looks so fantastic.


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

Is it wrong that I felt a jolt of glee when I saw that the woman who made 1,000 posts of fb about how she would cancel if she got toothpaste/how dare they even think of sending that/she never saw any question regarding wanting toothpaste- ended up getting it in her box?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 11, 2013)

> I am supposed to receive an eyeliner as well and I would love to have the black one. I'll let you know if I receive a blue liner.Â


 Yes!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 11, 2013)

> Not sure if anyone has tried the Isaac Mizrahi Fabulous perfume yet, but I actually don't hate it!Â  It smells a lot like the Number 4 shampoo.Â  I will probably use the perfume next time I use that shampoo for layering.


 It smelled like Orofluido to me!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 11, 2013)

Yay...my second box updated. Box #2...overall, I'm happy with the two boxes I'm getting.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I'm getting this one and I'm super excited now!! I was hoping the shampoo wouldn't be foil packets, but if they sent 3 I'll probably get 1-2 uses out of it, at least enough to form an opinion of the product LOL. I got that Oribe shampoo and conditioner last month and the foil packets were TINY. How was the juice beauty peel?


 I also got the shampoo.. got a 1fl. oz. bottle. Interesting!


----------



## saidfreeze (May 11, 2013)

My #1 box arrived unexpectedly this morning!



Spoiler







1. Cargo blush in Los Cabos - wasn't thrilled about getting yet another blush (5 in 2 months!) but I don't have anything quite like it. It's sheer, shimmery, and has some sort of tangeriney (?) undertones - I'm obviously very technical 2. Coola sunscreen - Love the concept.. I may give it to my future MIL but I'm torn because I really want to try it. 3.Folle de Joie eau de parfum- I LOVE THIS SCENT! It's the only double I'll get this month and I can't say I'm sad about that. 4. Kerastase Bain Chroma Captive- 1 fl. oz. bottle. Another color hair shampoo from BB... the only thing I was underwhelmed by. While I do color my hair..it's extremely light because it's highlighted, probably with bleach. I have never had an issue with fading but I do deal with brassiness from sun exposure and dullness. How bout a pleasantly purple shampoo to replace the horrible one I use now from time to time? Also excited about the UV qualities of the beauty protector spray I'll get in my other box. 5. Pink pen- I'm excited to use this at school - the kids may take it but at least it will be glaringly obvious who the pen thief is! *Edited to include details and fix a spelling errors


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My #1 box arrived unexpectedly this morning!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

I think this is the month I (finally) cave and use my points for the clarisonic.  Can someone remind me the dates that the anniversary codes are usual working?  (I don't get emails on my secondary account)


----------



## LSloan (May 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 8....I've been subbed since January and this has been the only box I don't like......Not too shabby I guess but sure wish I had 6 items to review instead of 5.......pen and toothpaste?? UGH !    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mommybutterfly (May 11, 2013)

I wonder which box I'm getting I got my shipping notice and it says it weighs 0.4080 lbs


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2013)

I'm box 1. A pen??? Really? And a detangler for curly hair when I have straight hair.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it wrong that I felt a jolt of glee when I saw that the woman who made 1,000 posts of fb about how she would cancel if she got toothpaste/how dare they even think of sending that/she never saw any question regarding wanting toothpaste- ended up getting it in her box?


 Hahaha, ditto! I understand that toothpaste isn't the most EXCITING thing in the world, but I would think almost everyone would get use out of it. Definitely not reason to cancel.


----------



## katie danielle (May 11, 2013)

Log into your account and click the box tab and it will tell you.



> I wonder which box I'm getting I got my shipping notice and it says it weighsÂ 0.4080 lbs


----------



## PaisleyFox (May 11, 2013)

I got https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-4 but once I opened the box I had to close it right away because there is blush ALL OVER the inside of the box. Really sad. Contacted BB, and hoping they'll make good.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

For those are getting pens: the color on the grip does not incidate that the ink would be those colorful ones. It only comes in black. It's weird on the website of Birchbox said it comes in coordinating ink or black? Birchbox's website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite Pilot Coporation of American's company website: http://www.pilotpen.us/ProductGroup/1253-Acroball.aspx


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

> For those are getting pens: the color on the grip does not incidate that the ink would be those colorful ones. It only comes in black. It's weird on the website of Birchbox said it comes in coordinating ink or black? Birchbox's website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite Pilot Coporation of American's company website: http://www.pilotpen.us/ProductGroup/1253-Acroball.aspx







???


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

> I gotÂ https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-4 Â but once I opened the box I had to close it right away because there is blush ALL OVER the inside of the box. Really sad. Contacted BB, and hoping they'll make good.


 You can fix it, it's more likely BB cannot send you anymore blush since they previously said in an earlier post for someone else that they are sold out. What you can do is use rubbing alcohol and mix it up and reset it. Lemme find a website to assist you thru steps by steps. It dries very quickly 24 hrs. http://www.makelifelovely.com/2013/01/how-to-fix-any-broken-powder-or-makeup.html


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

> ???


 YAYAY!! Pilot Coporation of America made a mistake!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 11, 2013)

> For those are getting pens: the color on the grip does not incidate that the ink would be those colorful ones. It only comes in black. It's weird on the website of Birchbox said it comes in coordinating ink or black? Birchbox's website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/pilot-acroball-purewhite Pilot Coporation of American's company website: http://www.pilotpen.us/ProductGroup/1253-Acroball.aspx


 Got bummed when I read this and my birchbox literally arrived the same second. The ink IS coordinating! So BB site is right, seems like the company's website has some accidental misinformation. Also, I got the La Fresh wipes that we got in Ipsy. Was expecting the little 8 pack of wipes that we got with them, but instead got two individually wrapped ones. Ipsy wins that sample round!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 11, 2013)

My box... Cargo color is pretty bright, its called Route 66. It isn't showing up good because of my placemats, but it's almost the same color as the Beauty Protector bottle for those of you who have it. Overall, will try and most likely use everything in the box. An okay box for me. Love the purple pen too.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2013)

> ???


 That's weird! Mine are all black. (I'm ok with it though bc it's easier to use black pens at work)


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm box 1. A pen??? Really? And a detangler for curly hair when I have straight hair.


 I'm not sure what box you're talking about since this is box 1, and it doesn't have any hair products:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1'&gt;https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1

This is a generic box page that will always say 1 no matter what, so you have to scroll down to the box history section once you start having one in order to get the box number:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

Anyway, my point:  Which detangler?  The Beauty Protector?  That's more than just a detangler.  I use it as leave-in conditioner.  I have this weird thing going on with my hair where it grows out straight from my scalp but develops a curl at the ends (when left to its own devices, the style is usually Marlo Thomas circa 1969, and it just does that naturally with no styling products or anything more than simple brushing), and this stuff is great for both the wavy and the straight parts of my hair.  It's also a UV and heat protector if you go ou tin the sun or use a blow dryer/flat iron/curling iron/etc.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

I got my box today! (Box 31). I'm pretty happy with it.

BUT, I am so bummed that I got the black liner! I was excited about a fun colored one. That said, the liner really does feel nice and soft and smooth, so I'll use it, nice to have a travel size...





The pen has purple ink and writes smooth! Going to buy some.

The Coola smells great, can't wait to try it.

Excited about the Marvis! I've been curious about it since it was in GB.

The liner seems nice, just wish I got a color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The amika mask will be much appreciated by my hair this weekend,

and the perfume smells alright...I wouldn't buy it but I'll use the sample.

Overall, I think this is a really nice box, I'm happy with it!


----------



## marybbryant (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box... Cargo color is pretty bright, its called Route 66. It isn't showing up good because of my placemats, but it's almost the same color as the Beauty Protector bottle for those of you who have it. Overall, will try and most likely use everything in the box. An okay box for me. Love the purple pen too.


 Hey 10ser_dust!  I love your bright placemats! 

There's a blush in that picture?  I cant find it!  Must be a REALLY good match for your placemats!   I see a lipgloss, a red tube, the hair detangler a pen and the wipes. 

I'm getting the Cargo too, and cant wait to try it!  I hope I get a pink and not a coral. 

The Birchbox website does say that the Cargo blush looks bright in the container, but it goes on sheer and a little will do. 

EDIT:  I just realized the "Cargo color" your referring to is the lip gloss, and not the blush.  No wonder I couldn't find the blush in the picture!  I guess I just have blush on my brain.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

O



> I got my box today! (Box 31). I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh ooh my box! Not until to arrive on the 14th! I hope not to get black liner, too :-/. Love purple ink!


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

> Hey 10ser_dust!Â  I love your bright placemats!Â  There's a blush in that picture?Â  I cant find it!Â  Must be a REALLY good match for your placemats!Â Â  I see a lipgloss, a red tube, the hair detangler a pen and the wipes.Â  I'm getting the Cargo too, and cant wait to try it!Â  I hope I get a pinkÂ and not a coral.Â  The Birchbox website does say that the Cargo blush looks bright in the container, but it goes on sheer and a little will do.Â


 She's referring to the cargo lip gloss! I have that color gloss and it is a really nice coral, not crazy bright at all when you put it on.


----------



## marybbryant (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! (Box 31). I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 20 for me: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-20
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same box. I was hoping for the blush and I have tried that green apple face stuff? before and liked it.At least I'm getting a makeup product which I hardly ever get. I am still excited for the box. For 10 dollars still a good deal.I hope I get the Salma email too. That would be nice.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 11, 2013)

> She's referring to the cargo lip gloss! I have that color gloss and it is a really nice coral, not crazy bright at all when you put it on.


 Oops sorry should have specified! Yes it's a gloss haha. Haven't swatched it yet, but it's pretty looking :Â·) I'm saving everything from my BB and two Ipsys to try out in Miami for my little vacation MDW. I love having new things when I go away on vacation, it makes it funner for me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (May 11, 2013)

Getting box 20



Spoiler








Has anyone tried the lip gloss what do you think ? And blah about the pen would of preferred something else lol


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

Feeling pretty blah about my box. I've been feeling that way about all my Birchboxes for months now. Perhaps it's a sign that I should cancel and build up my savings account?


Beauty Protector, Protect &amp; Detangle.

Cargo Lipgloss in Route 66.
CoTZ Sunscreen, SPF 40.
LA Fresh Oil-free Face Cleanser wipes (2).

I'm pretty skeptical that the hair protector will do anything for my hair. My hair is really stubborn and resists any kind of treatment or styling gel/mousse/spray/whatever I put in it. I hate lipgloss so I'm already hating on the Cargo gloss (sorry, Cargo). The sunscreen is a pretty small sample. I wonder how much skin I can cover with that small tube. Probably enough for 2 days. As for the makeup wipes...I'm not usually too impressed with cleansing wipes.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

By the way, the item I am actually MOST excited about is the Pilot Pen. Lol. I think that's the only item in my box I like.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox was stolen :C
> 
> ...


 That's terrible! I thought someone from USPS stole my Lime Crime order this week but it turned out they delivered to the wrong address. I wish this would turn out to be the case for you but given the history it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Dollysantana (May 11, 2013)

Birchbox is becoming blah to me too this is my 12 th box and it seems like they only send the good things to newbies that's how I feel! ðŸ˜”


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. i live in the south and i don't do any of the above, lol


 Yay! I'm feeling comforted knowing I'm not alone now...there are others! LOL



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, well now I just want that teal pen lol







> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! (Box 31). I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-4 but once I opened the box I had to close it right away because there is blush ALL OVER the inside of the box. Really sad. Contacted BB, and hoping they'll make good.


That sucks!  I've had this problem with Cargo blushes before.  I ordered a coral blush through Coterie, and had to return it TWICE because it arrived completely pulverized into loose powder in the container and made a huge mess both times.  I was afraid we might see the same thing happen with BB.  I'm supposed to get a blush in my box this month (Box 1).  Fingers crossed it's not destroyed!


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling pretty blah about my box. I've been feeling that way about all my Birchboxes for months now. Perhaps it's a sign that I should cancel and build up my savings account?
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (May 11, 2013)

Getting box 2.

Anyone know what size the cargo gloss  and the obliphica treatment are?


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

Has anybody getting box 29 received theirs yet? I am wondering what color eyeliner to expect. Also, how does trading work? This will be the 2nd dry shampoo they have sent and I hate dry shampoos. Wish they had sent me Beauty Protector instead.


----------



## lorizav (May 11, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed that I'm not getting a pen or any lifestyle item (or at least it doesn't show any)  I am just praying the sumita liner is NOT BLACK OR LIME GREEN  YUCK


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the shampoo.. got a 1fl. oz. bottle. Interesting!


 Whoa dare that is interesting!! I'd rather get a bottle that's for sure


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

I am so jealous of that blush and the macaroons. (Those are edible macaroons right? Not macaroon-shaped products?)


----------



## IffB (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kinda bummed that I'm not getting a pen or any lifestyle item (or at least it doesn't show any)  I am just praying the sumita liner is NOT BLACK OR LIME GREEN  YUCK


 Yep, I got ANOTHER black eye liner...


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

Quote: Anyone know what size the cargo gloss  and the obliphica treatment are? The cargo gloss is 0.15 fl oz/4.5 ml. I believe it is full-sized. It retails for $14. The Route 66 shade is described as "Flamingo Pink with Silver Pearl".


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so jealous of that blush and the macaroons. (Those are edible macaroons right? Not macaroon-shaped products?)


 Don't be (of the "macaroons")...I got them a couple of months ago and they're gross! Like bad gritty chocolate mixed with coconut...not my thing. Plus they look like little globs of mud...lol.

Now if they would send us some french macarons...that is a food extra I could get behind!!

I agree about the blush! Though, I have several cargo blushes so I suppose I don't need more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

Posting from my phone... Hope this attaches!




Woot, it worked! First time trying the mobile site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway... about the items: My favorite thing is the fragrance. Oh my god. It's absolutely beautiful! I hope BB has a smaller version of it in the shop, so I can actually BUY it someday. The eyeliner... I really wanted to try it, but navy blue is just not going to work for me. Drats. SUPER excited to try the BP. Like... I'm waiting for my turn in the shower excited, so I can use it after. ha ha Coola.... eh. I'll give it a go, if I don't trade it. Kinda indifferent. For all my jokes about getting the pen, I have to say, it's a pretty kickass little pen. I'm not thrilled about the color (not a fan of pink), but I like the way it feels and writes. So much that I totally plan on taking the coupon and buying more. I really liked the teal and purple ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2013)

> > My box... Cargo color is pretty bright, its called Route 66. It isn't showing up good because of my placemats, but it's almost the same color as the Beauty Protector bottle for those of you who have it. Overall, will try and most likely use everything in the box. An okay box for me. Love the purple pen too.
> 
> 
> Hey 10ser_dust!Â  I love your bright placemats!Â  There's a blush in that picture?Â  I cant find it!Â  Must be a REALLY good match for your placemats!Â Â  I see a lipgloss, a red tube, the hair detangler a pen and the wipes.Â  I'm getting the Cargo too, and cant wait to try it!Â  I hope I get a pinkÂ and not a coral.Â  The Birchbox website does say that the Cargo blush looks bright in the container, but it goes on sheer and a little will do.Â


 Someone probably already posted this, but here goes. The Cargo product is the lip gloss on the left. I would prefer that to a blush any day.


----------



## marybbryant (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She's referring to the cargo lip gloss! I have that color gloss and it is a really nice coral, not crazy bright at all when you put it on.


 I just realized that.  So funny!  I'm getting the Cargo blush in my box and must have blush on my brain.  The lip gloss looks really nice.  I love the shade.


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 11, 2013)

I love my bb this month! I will use everything, and they are all new products for me. My girls will use the detangling spray, my son will use the coola sunscreen, and I will use everything else. Not sure what color my eyeliner is because it doesn't say on the outside. I haven't tried the pen yet, but I am actually needing one since our move. I don't know what happened to the one I keep in my purse.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Posting from my phone... Hope this attaches!
> 
> 
> ...


 I got this exact same box this month, on my main account.  I was really pleased with it but yeah I wish I had gotten the pen in purple as well, it's a decent pen!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2013)

> I'm kinda bummed that I'm not getting a pen or any lifestyle item (or at least it doesn't show any)Â  I am just praying the sumita liner is NOT BLACK OR LIME GREENÂ  YUCK


 I'm hoping I get the lime green one. I got 1 from NYX and it's invisible on my waterline. I am so ticked off about that. I'm hoping the Sumita eyeliner is better.


----------



## lorizav (May 11, 2013)

This is my box exactly only mine doesn't list the pen.  I want a darn pen.  If I get a lime green eyeliner I will use it as a pen


----------



## marybbryant (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use it as a leave-in conditioner. I seem to be developing a bit of a wave as my hair grows out, and it seems to encourage that. I don't need a detangler or frizz control. I just like how this makes my hair feel and smell now that I've gotten over the weird associations I mentioned last night!
> 
> (I started dyeing my hair in 1986 and stopped in 2008, and I had a pixie cut from 1998 or '99 -- it's a bit of a blur -- until last spring. I don't know how much of this wave/curl is due to not having unprocessed shoulder-length hair since the Reagan administration and how much is due to the fact that I'm over 40 now.)


 That's interesting about your hair developing waves/curl.  Mine did the same thing when I hit my mid to late 40's.  I always had a bit of wispy waves/curls around my face when my hair was long and it was humid out (I loved that about my hair in the summer!) I'm 52 now, and my hair is just below my shoulders and all my hair is wavy and getting to be curly.  I'm loving it!  I have it cut into long layers to emphasize the waves/curls and I use a leave in conditioner on the days I don't straighten my hair,and Orofluido on the days I do straighten.  My hair has never looked so good!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box exactly only mine doesn't list the pen.  I want a darn pen.  If I get a lime green eyeliner I will use it as a pen


 the "Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhite" is the pen.  They just decided to put the product name, instead of using the actual word "pen".  Silly Birchbox.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box exactly only mine doesn't list the pen.  I want a darn pen.  If I get a lime green eyeliner I will use it as a pen


Lol! That had me really laughing


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2013)

> I love my bb this month! I will use everything, and they are all new products for me. My girls will use the detangling spray, my son will use the coola sunscreen, and I will use everything else. Not sure what color my eyeliner is because it doesn't say on the outside. I haven't tried the pen yet, but I am actually needing one since our move. I don't know what happened to the one I keep in my purse.


 Why is everyone saying the Sumita eyeliners don't say the color? They do color code them. The Birchbox website shows the bottom 1/2 inch of the eyeliner pencil is the color of the liner inside. If it just looks black, you got a black eyeliner. I think they should still put the name/color on the packaging. I am not getting my hopes up, but I want the lime green one. I've only seen black and purple on YouTube so far. I'm getting Box 9, which shows the lime green.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

> Why is everyone saying the Sumita eyeliners don't say the color? They do color code them. The Birchbox website shows the bottom 1/2 inch of the eyeliner pencil is the color of the liner inside. If it just looks black, you got a black eyeliner. I think they should still put the name/color on the packaging. I am not getting my hopes up, but I want the lime green one. I've only seen black and purple on YouTube so far. I'm getting Box 9, which shows the lime green.


 Well, there were about 2 or 3 members on this post had box #31 which I am getting it, too next week. Both of them claimed that their sumita contrast eyeliner pencil showed lime green on their BB profile. Instead, they both got in black. I hope I'm not getting black; I do want THAT lime green as well!


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

My box came today. I wasn't expecting it until Monday at the earliest. I wish I could say that it was a pleasant surprise but I'm feeling pretty disappointed in everything but the pen.





I hate dry shampoo. HATE it. I usually use cinnamon toothpaste but I'll give this one try. I was really hoping for a colored eyeliner but I ended up with black. The Coola smells like melon to me, which makes me nauseous. 




 

On the bright side, my pen writes in purple!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 11, 2013)

Hey! One of the item featured in the spoiler video that showed Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Foundation Primer and I haven't seen one up here.. Has anyone?


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, there were about 2 or 3 members on this post had box #31 which I am getting it, too next week. Both of them claimed that their sumita contrast eyeliner pencil showed lime green on their BB profile. Instead, they both got in black. I hope I'm not getting black; I do want THAT lime green as well!


 They show lime green on all of the profiles that have it. I wanted it too but I got black. I have box 29.


----------



## lorizav (May 11, 2013)

I know which item is the pen but my box has everything else listed just the same way minus that item.  Like uhhh no pen for her and give her the lime green eyeliner too.  She's 46 she can rock that


----------



## Lainy (May 11, 2013)

I got THREE hair products. Amika hair treatment, the hair mask and the beauty protector. Toothpaste, LA fresh make up remover wipes, and supergoop cc cream.  BIRCHBOX, Y U GOTTA SEND ME SO MANY HAIR PRODUCTS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I am excited about is the damn toothpaste. What a poopy box for my one year birchbox anniversary.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 11, 2013)

Just got my box (box#4) weight is 0.4314





I LOVE the Cargo blush in bali and the Miss Jessie's jelly soft curls will be nice to try, everything else I could do without!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 11, 2013)

> I got THREE hair products. Amika hair treatment, the hair mask and the beauty protector. Toothpaste, LA fresh make up remover wipes, and supergoop cc cream.Â  BIRCHBOX, Y U GOTTA SEND ME SO MANY HAIR PRODUCTS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I am excited about is the damn toothpaste. What a poopy box for my one year birchbox anniversary.


I'm getting this box as well. It's an awesome box for me personally. I love hair products.


----------



## Lainy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this box as well. It's an awesome box for me personally. I love hair products.


 

Maybe if my hair wasn't so thin... it just gets very greasy and weighed down when I use most hair products, but i do love dry shampoo.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 11, 2013)

> Maybe if my hair wasn't so thin... it just gets very greasy and weighed down when I use most hair products, but i do love dry shampoo.


 I totally understand. I was pretty surprised that they put three hair samples in one box myself. It's always interesting to me how different people react to the same box. I know I would really not be happy with a lot of other boxes that people are really glad to get. I hope you love the toothpaste!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> I know which item is the pen but my box has everything else listed just the same way minus that item.Â  Like uhhh no pen for her and give her the lime green eyeliner too.Â  She's 46 she can rock that :reddance:


 Oh no! I totally read your post wrong then, I'm sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I've seen one post in here about someone getting the eyeliner color they wanted! I can feel the trade boards heatin up!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Posting from my phone... Hope this attaches!
> 
> 
> ...


 I am totally with you on the perfume. It is the first one I have received that I actually love.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 11, 2013)

According to the website, I'm getting box 18. A little disappointed that I'm not getting the pen or eyeliner.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies too 



I hope she likes it!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 11, 2013)

> Same here, and I've had worse boxes also, but I'm getting two of the same box and since this has happened 3 times in six months, I think it's time to let go of one of my accounts. The more this happens, the more it'll continue to happen. I also was hoping for the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It also used to ship early so it was easy to keep from spoiling myself, but this month they just shipped today. The bloom is off the rose. I also have gotten fragrance samples for all but two months. No more, thank you, especially since I hate most of them. That Serge Normant is AWFUL!!! No matter his little I use it makes my hair a sticky mess! I have yet to read a comment from anyone that likes it! I understand we won't like every sample but that stuff was just awful. I really tried to give it a chance but even just using a little bit ruined my hair. And I have blond hair and you could still see the white residue on my hair.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 11, 2013)

> Well, there were about 2 or 3 members on this post had box #31 which I am getting it, too next week. Both of them claimed that their sumita contrast eyeliner pencil showed lime green on their BB profile. Instead, they both got in black. I hope I'm not getting black; I do want THAT lime green as well!


 I am also getting box #31 and hoping to get the green eyeliner instead of a boring black!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 11, 2013)

> I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies tooÂ
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she likes it!


 What a great idea! That is so nice of you!


----------



## Brainwall (May 11, 2013)

Well, I got mine! Box #7. 

amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum  Marvis Toothpaste Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner   I am really excited to try it all! Especially the amika treatment and nourishing mask. The CoTZ will be nice to try, but the little bottle is smallish. I haven't tried the perfume yet, but I am not too picky about scents and I've been wanting to try some new ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The toothpaste will get used, and I am a little sad that my eyeliner is black since I already have tons and tons of black eyeliners. I really wanted the lime green! Has anyone gotten that yet? Overall I am super happy with this box!  /emoticons/biggrin[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is the hair treatment sample?


----------



## gemstone (May 11, 2013)

> That Serge Normant is AWFUL!!! No matter his little I use it makes my hair a sticky mess! I have yet to read a comment from anyone that likes it! I understand we won't like every sample but that stuff was just awful. I really tried to give it a chance but even just using a little bit ruined my hair. And I have blond hair and you could still see the white residue on my hair.


 A few of us on here liked it, including me. I make sure to hold it at least 6 inches from my head, don't use to much, and to rub it in. It's not my favorite dry shampoo, but I haven't had the residue issue.


----------



## Rachael1 (May 11, 2013)

> I got THREE hair products. Amika hair treatment, the hair mask and the beauty protector. Toothpaste, LA fresh make up remover wipes, and supergoop cc cream.Â  BIRCHBOX, Y U GOTTA SEND ME SO MANY HAIR PRODUCTS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I am excited about is the damn toothpaste. What a poopy box for my one year birchbox anniversary.


 I got the same box and sadly in my second account I got the same three hair products as well as the supergoop cream which is way too dark for me.......


----------



## Brainwall (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What size is the hair treatment sample?


 It is 3 ml. So probably enough for at most two uses if I am conservative with it. I think it is a one-time use thing. The hair mask has 20 ml so I can probably get 3 out of that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

I love doing stuff like this! I'm going to take one of my empty birch boxes, and put "stuff" in it for my sister. She's graduating from college this summer. I might use one of my Ipsy bags and put things in that. I got the Jacqueline polish from Zoya (that's her name), some sunscreen from supergoop (she's going on some camping trip soon), and some hair stuff. Other than that, what might a 22 year old girl like? She doesn't really wear much makeup other than gloss. 



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies too
> 
> ...


----------



## basementsong (May 11, 2013)

Got my box today! So excited! I wasn't expecting it so soon b/c I paid late and it shipped yesterday (I mean, I know NJ &amp; VA aren't _that_ far apart but I'm just surprised it made it... not gonna complain though!) but I'll take it. I came home from work yesterday and spotted 2 pink packages at my apartment building and got super jealous. Here's what I got:

Cargo Water Resistant Blush in Ibiza (yesss!)
COOLA Classic Face SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face (I'll take it -- will need it for my annual MDW plans)
Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum (At first sniff, I like it! I'll have to wear it all day to tell if it'll make it into my fragrance rotation or not.)
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (Wasn't sure what to make of this - felt like it came out of left field - but I like skincare so I'll give it a try.)
Runa Guayusa Tea (meh. I'll definitely try them, but I'm a coffee girl.)
REALLY thrilled to get the Cargo blush. I got it in Ibiza, and it looks similar on me to Stila's Custom Color blush, which I use nearly everyday. There's a slight difference in color, and hopefully the Cargo formula will really hold up against DC summer weather.

I have to say, as much as I'm glad there's a new option regarding perfumes in the beauty profiles, I haven't totally hated getting perfumes in my Birchboxes. I've been using one scent year round up until late last year. I'm about to hit 1 year with Birchbox and in that time I've upped my perfume options from 1 to 6. I used to totally be all about only having one scent - but now I'm having so much fun mixing them up depending on the weather, my mood, what I'm going to do, or even based on outfit. I like this month's offering and I absolutely *love* the Jouer scent I got last year -- not to mention, I've been using it multiple times a week since last November and I'm only about halfway through the sample!


----------



## bonita22 (May 11, 2013)

One of my boxes is here #14. Overall its a decent box. 1. The Coola is a decent size to carry in my purchase. I use RetinA &amp; I live in Arizona so suncreen is must. 2. Joie perfume was definately not for me. I prefer super sweet fragrances. 3. I got Sumita eyeliner in black. I was hoping for a bright color since I have plenty of black eyeliner. I might have to finally set up a trade list. 4. The Tweezerman files are really cute, better than the pen IMO. I will get pretty good use out of them. 5. The Beauty Protector smells really nice, I just hope it doesn't weigh my hair down.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies too
> 
> ...


 I think I love curating boxes even more than receiving them!  I just put together boxes for my mom, my mother-in-law, and my hubby's aunt for Mother's Day!  Sooo much fun!  

Birchbox should totally hire us to create boxes.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 11, 2013)

> A few of us on here liked it, including me. I make sure to hold it at least 6 inches from my head, don't use to much, and to rub it in. It's not my favorite dry shampoo, but I haven't had the residue issue.


 I have super dark brown hair and I haven't had the residue problem either. I think I fall into the small category of people who actually like the product. It gave my hair great second day volume.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2013)

> > Why is everyone saying the Sumita eyeliners don't say the color? They do color code them. The Birchbox website shows the bottom 1/2 inch of the eyeliner pencil is the color of the liner inside. If it just looks black, you got a black eyeliner. I think they should still put the name/color on the packaging. I am not getting my hopes up, but I want the lime green one. I've only seen black and purple on YouTube so far. I'm getting Box 9, which shows the lime green.
> 
> 
> Well, there were about 2 or 3 members on this post had box #31 which I am getting it, too next week. Both of them claimed that their sumita contrast eyeliner pencil showed lime green on their BB profile. Instead, they both got in black. I hope I'm not getting black; I do want THAT lime green as well!


 I guess I should have been more clear. People who specifically received their Birchbox already with the black eyeliner are saying they don't know what color they got. It's sealed. They haven't taken the plastic off or removed the lid yet. I was saying they only need to look at it to see what color it is. If it wasn't black, the end of the pencil would be a different color. I have seen 1 Box 9 on YouTube. The eyeliner was not lime green.


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so jealous of that blush and the macaroons. (Those are edible macaroons right? Not macaroon-shaped products?)


 Hahaha, don't be. I tried them - they look like something I'd find in my cat's litter box and frankly probably taste like it too. They're really gritty and bitter. There were only 2 in the bag, but I wasn't feeling particularly inclined to consume any more after the first bite, lol.


----------



## tasertag (May 11, 2013)

> I think this is the month I (finally) cave and use my points for the clarisonic. Â Can someone remind me the dates that the anniversary codes are usual working? Â (I don't get emails on my secondary account)


 YAY clarisonic! I love mine and I hope you love yours too.


> I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies tooÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is so sweet of you!! I might do the same for my sister and a friend of mine who's barely making it by with a job and an unpaid internship. They'd love it.


----------



## brandarae (May 11, 2013)

Received my box today. I just resubscribed (dropped it in October). I had to email them because I received the card for the perfume sample but the actual sample wasn't there. Is it wrong that I'm most excited about the pen (it has purple ink!)?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (May 11, 2013)

To all you ladies who got box 18. The sun stick is FULL SIZED! (though full sized is only 0.6oz) I'm really happy with my box.


----------



## mks8372 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 9... do you remember what color it actually was?


I'm curious too.  I am also getting box 9...well, 2 box 9s as this is the first month I am receiving duplicate boxes...I will definitely use everything though or trade depending on shades!


----------



## bluemustang (May 11, 2013)

> To all you ladies who got box 18. The sun stick is FULL SIZED! (though full sized is only 0.6oz) I'm really happy with my box. Â :icon_chee


That's what I'm getting.. I'm not sure how I'll be using it though lol did BB feature it in any videos?


----------



## Charity1217 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm curious too.  I am also getting box 9...well, 2 box 9s as this is the first month I am receiving duplicate boxes...I will definitely use everything though or trade depending on shades!


I'm also getting 2 box 9s.  It's my first dupe since I signed up for my second account 8 months ago, I've been lucky!  I'm just a little bummed it's this box because I don't really wear eyeliner.


----------



## pinktergal (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody getting box 29 received theirs yet? I am wondering what color eyeliner to expect. Also, how does trading work? This will be the 2nd dry shampoo they have sent and I hate dry shampoos. Wish they had sent me Beauty Protector instead.


 
I have oily, thin hair and I love dry shampoo. But I got the Beauty Protector AND the hair masque this month. This will be my last BB.  I'm just not happy with them at all. Last month I got a travel size Big Sexy Hair Powder Volumizer, which I already use, from Ipsy. They actually pay attention to our profiles, because some got conditioner, and the others got the hair powder. I need volume and hold, NOT conditioner. I also got a full sized powder blush in a gorgeous pink shade ( I already ordered more), a full sized nail polish in a pale peach, and a full sized dual pan powder eyeshadow in pretty pink shades. No tiny little samples, no "lifestyle" products.  The blush alone sells for $16, so I def got my $10 worth there. Even for just $10, I'm wasting my money with BB. Ipsy is beating them by a mile if you prefer to get color cosmetics.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all you ladies who got box 18. The sun stick is FULL SIZED! (though full sized is only 0.6oz) I'm really happy with my box.


 Yay!  This is the box I'm getting.  I hope it smells good, too.


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2013)

Yay my BB finally hit the left coast!  Fingers crossed for a Monday delivery!  I want to see what color eyeliner I get!


----------



## tasertag (May 11, 2013)

> That's what I'm getting.. I'm not sure how I'll be using it though lol did BB feature it in any videos?


 I don't think I've seen it in a video yet but I think I'm going to smudge it on my hands and then on my face at the beach. Maybe my shoulders and places like that. Birchbox says it's perfect for a purse and good to use on "easy to forget places" like behind your ears, back of knees and feet.


----------



## tasertag (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  This is the box I'm getting.  I hope it smells good, too.


 It smells unscented to me. Better than stinky.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2013)

> > > > Why is everyone saying the Sumita eyeliners don't say the color? They do color code them. The Birchbox website shows the bottom 1/2 inch of the eyeliner pencil is the color of the liner inside. If it just looks black, you got a black eyeliner. I think they should still put the name/color on the packaging. I am not getting my hopes up, but I want the lime green one. I've only seen black and purple on YouTube so far. I'm getting Box 9, which shows the lime green.
> > >
> > >
> > > Well, there were about 2 or 3 members on this post had box #31 which I am getting it, too next week. Both of them claimed that their sumita contrast eyeliner pencil showed lime green on their BB profile. Instead, they both got in black. I hope I'm not getting black; I do want THAT lime green as well!
> ...


 One got black and another got purple. I am addicted to Birchbox unboxing videos.


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2013)

I just looked at my box and it appears I'm getting box #19.

I assume the Cargo blush is coming in different shades. I've been wearing a lot more blush lately and I never got Hot Mama so I'm pretty excited to try that.

I HATE lotion, but Birchbox keeps trying to send it to me! So obviously I'm super disappointed that I'm getting the 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream. Has anyone gotten this yet? What size/scent is it? (The site shows coconut, green apple, or vanilla.)

The Fabulous sample sounds promising but perfume samples don't exactly count.

We'll see how the Ojon oil goes, but hair oils are really hit or miss for me and I'm not a fan of Ojon stuff from what I've tried. Plus the sample is in one of those awkward tubes that doesn't hold much product AND ends up slipping out of your hands while you're trying to dispense it.

I'm not sure what to think about the Supergoop CC cream. I have a hard time believing that Birchbox will be able to match to my skin tone and I need more coverage than a CC cream will probably offer. But I haven't tried a CC cream yet so here's the chance to give it a shot.

Not to be whiny, but this is one of my least favorite Birchboxes. Probably the second worst that I've gotten so far. I'm not really excited by anything and I was so hoping for one of those eyeliners or the beauty protector this month. Even a pen would have been awesome! Ah, well, there's always next month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2013)

> I'm not sure what box you're talking about since this is box 1, and it doesn't have any hair products: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-1 This is a generic box page that will always say 1 no matter what, so you have to scroll down to the box history section once you start having one in order to get the box number: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 Anyway, my point: Â Which detangler? Â The Beauty Protector? Â That's more than just a detangler. Â I use it as leave-in conditioner. Â I have this weird thing going on with my hair where it grows out straight from my scalp but develops a curl at the ends (when left to its own devices, the style is usually Marlo Thomas circa 1969, and it just does that naturally with no styling products or anything more than simple brushing), and this stuff is great for both the wavy and the straight parts of my hair. Â It's also a UV and heat protector if you go ou tin the sun or use a blow dryer/flat iron/curling iron/etc. Â


 Ok then I have no idea what box number I have - or how to read it. I'll figure it out. Thx! Thought it was odd that I kept getting "1" ;-)


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok then I have no idea what box number I have - or how to read it. I'll figure it out. Thx! Thought it was odd that I kept getting "1" ;-)


 On your box page, scroll down and click on the smaller photo of the box itself (next to the list of products). Look at the URL and it will say "bb-##" at the end, except instead of ## it will list your box number.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 12, 2013)

> On your box page, scroll down and click on the smaller photo of the box itself (next to the list of products). Look at the URL and it will say "bb-##" at the end, except instead of ## it will list your box number.


 Aha!! It's 11. Thank you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (May 12, 2013)

> I just looked at my box and it appears I'm getting box #19. I assume the Cargo blush is coming in different shades. I've been wearing a lot more blush lately and I never got Hot Mama so I'm pretty excited to try that. I HATE lotion, but Birchbox keeps trying to send it to me! So obviously I'm super disappointed that I'm getting the 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream. Has anyone gotten this yet? What size/scent is it? (The site shows coconut, green apple, or vanilla.) The Fabulous sample sounds promising but perfume samples don't exactly count. We'll see how the Ojon oil goes, but hair oils are really hit or miss for me and I'm not a fan of Ojon stuff from what I've tried. Plus the sample is in one of those awkward tubes that doesn't hold much product AND ends up slipping out of your hands while you're trying to dispense it. I'm not sure what to think about the Supergoop CC cream. I have a hard time believing that Birchbox will be able to match to my skin tone and I need more coverage than a CC cream will probably offer. But I haven't tried a CC cream yet so here's the chance to give it a shot. Not to be whiny, but this is one of my least favorite Birchboxes. Probably the second worst that I've gotten so far. I'm not really excited by anything and I was so hoping for one of those eyeliners or the beauty protector this month. Even a pen would have been awesome! Ah, well, there's always next month.


 To be honest, 100% Pure lotion is a fantastic product. It's very hydrating and smells nice and fades away a little. It's organic. I used to work for them via Bath Body Works and had a chance to meet the owner who came to the store for a beauty event. It's a great company. One of the fewest products I don't like is scrubs. It's too greasy that you would have to scrub shower or tub floor daily. They have fruit flavored make up items and tasted like it. Similar to BITE Lipsticks are wonderful as well. You could actually eat those! CC cream: you'll be surprised about it. It's matte and keeps your face matte for about 12 hours. No need to blot! The coverage is pretty heavy and thick. I would use at least dime sized for each area and use the brush to blend very well. I would suggest to use moisturizer and primer to make it effective.


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has there been any variations on the Cargo? I know someone here mentioned they had gotten Los Cabos. I'm hoping for the Bali color so here is to hoping on variations!


I got Bali and it's really pretty!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 12, 2013)

> Hey! One of the item featured in the spoiler video that showed Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Foundation Primer and I haven't seen one up here.. Has anyone?
> That's right! I completely forgot about that product! I just placed another order for a Birchbox last night so I'm hoping to get that. I haven't seen any posts yet about anyone getting that.


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at my box and it appears I'm getting box #19.
> 
> I HATE lotion, but Birchbox keeps trying to send it to me! So obviously I'm super disappointed that I'm getting the 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream. Has anyone gotten this yet? What size/scent is it? (The site shows coconut, green apple, or vanilla.)


 It's a ketchup sized packet and I believe that I got it in vanilla.  I instantly traded it off, lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at my box and it appears I'm getting box #19.
> 
> ...


 I got the CC cream last month and I LOVED it. I'm waiting to buy the full sized tube when they put more pick twos in the bonus shop. I used the light/medium shade and it's *slightly* too dark for my fair skin. After some time, or does blend really well though and it's not a big deal. It's worth it for the mattifying purposes... seriously. I have insanely oily skin, but that stuff kept me oil free all day like nothing I've ever tried! I used it by itself, too. It gave enough coverage that I didn't need any additional foundation or powder over it. I hope you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (May 12, 2013)

Did anyone get the email asking to opt in to the Salma Hayk Nuance box? And if so, was there a separate shipping notification for those getti one? I opted into it; I remember getting the Vichy one last year but don't recall if they sent a tracking number.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 12, 2013)

woo i bought the 5 pack of colored ink pens at target! 

i think walmart might stock the black inked ones

there are definitely two variations.


----------



## gemstone (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 9... do you remember what color it actually was?


 I got box 9 and my eyeliner is black.  But, I must be one of the only people to not be overloaded with black eyeliner.  I try not to repeat colors, so this is only my second black pencil.


----------



## lovepink (May 12, 2013)

My Target had 3 variations of the pens.  An all black 5 pack, a 3 pack with pink, purple and orange for $4.69 and the 5 pack of colored ones for $7.49



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo i bought the 5 pack of colored ink pens at target!
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I will be sure to give the lotion a chance! It sounds like the CC cream might actually be a winner which is exciting. I'm very very pale so it may take some extra blending but I will give it a fair shake. Thanks guys for your input; it helps me be more excited for my box!

Seriously, though: perfume sample, small sample of CC cream, small sample of Ojon, foil packet of lotion? The blush is probably deluxe sized but that's a pretty sad showing from Birchbox. I'm still excited to try new stuff but the value just doesn't seem to be there for me this time.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To be honest, 100% Pure lotion is a fantastic product. It's very hydrating and smells nice and fades away a little. It's organic. I used to work for them via Bath Body Works and had a chance to meet the owner who came to the store for a beauty event. It's a great company. One of the fewest products I don't like is scrubs. It's too greasy that you would have to scrub shower or tub floor daily. They have fruit flavored make up items and tasted like it. Similar to BITE Lipsticks are wonderful as well. You could actually eat those!
> ...


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the CC cream last month and I LOVED it. I'm waiting to buy the full sized tube when they put more pick twos in the bonus shop. I used the light/medium shade and it's *slightly* too dark for my fair skin. After some time, or does blend really well though and it's not a big deal. It's worth it for the mattifying purposes... seriously. I have insanely oily skin, but that stuff kept me oil free all day like nothing I've ever tried! I used it by itself, too. It gave enough coverage that I didn't need any additional foundation or powder over it. I hope you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a ketchup sized packet and I believe that I got it in vanilla.  I instantly traded it off, lol


 Honestly I'm kind of happy about this. I literally probably have gallons of lotion lying around, so it will be easy to use this one up!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I will be sure to give the lotion a chance! It sounds like the CC cream might actually be a winner which is exciting. I'm very very pale so it may take some extra blending but I will give it a fair shake. Thanks guys for your input; it helps me be more excited for my box!
> 
> *Seriously, though: perfume sample, small sample of CC cream, small sample of Ojon, foil packet of lotion? The blush is probably deluxe sized but that's a pretty sad showing from Birchbox. I'm still excited to try new stuff but the value just doesn't seem to be there for me this time.*


 That's about what you can expect from this subscription...getting the blush is a big score in the BB world. If you're expecting several full sized items or more than one color cosmetic in a box, that's raising your hopes too high for BB. Don't forget to fill out your surveys and get your points for each item you received....that's where BB gets most of it's value for some people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's about what you can expect from this subscription...getting the blush is a big score in the BB world. If you're expecting several full sized items or more than one color cosmetic in a box, that's raising your hopes too high for BB. Don't forget to fill out your surveys and get your points for each item you received....that's where BB gets most of it's value for some people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure if that's the case. This is my 8th Birchbox and I've loved all of them thus far except my very first box. This one just doesn't match up with my interests and while I don't expect more than one full sized item (or even one at all), this is the least I've ever gotten in terms of value. I updated my survey last month when they added a couple questions and I'm wondering if it might be the result of that since I've been pretty happy thus far. Still well worth the money, BB has just spoiled me!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool...I thought you were disappointed with the lack of makeup and large sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And for some reason I thought u were 'new' lol!


 You can't keep track of everyone! 



 No, I actually love Birchbox because they don't give me exclusively makeup. I can only use so many makeup products after all. I kinda wish I had gotten a pen! I totally love their lifestyle products. All my samples this month except the blush are very small _and_ unappealing to me for one reason or another, that's all. I bet I'll love everything once I get it in my hands though. If not, maybe more profile tweaking is in order!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 12, 2013)

I got wait listed for a second account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (May 12, 2013)

My 2nd box just updated!  What a great gamble to gift myself a 2nd subscription .  I'm very pleased!  My first account seems heavy on hair and body products, when I do get makeup it is usually liner or mascara.  My 2nd box will have lipgloss, skin and eye cream.  I think between the 2 accounts my whole self should be totally covered


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target had 3 variations of the pens.  An all black 5 pack, a 3 pack with pink, purple and orange for $4.69 and the 5 pack of colored ones for $7.49


 Mine only had the silver and white ones with black ink

the rest were colored ink.

a three packs (blue, purple, green) and (pink orange purple) were all colored ink.


----------



## JC327 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using my lazy Sunday time to put together a surprise Care Package for a friend. I encourage you all to *share the love* and surprise someone with some goodies too
> 
> ...


 That's so sweet of you, im sure your friend will love it!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all beautiful ladies! My hubby just gave me a 6 months sub. to BB!!!! Now I have two subs!!! Oxoxox


----------



## tasertag (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Mother's Day to all beautiful ladies! My hubby just gave me a 6 months sub. to BB!!!! Now I have two subs!!! Oxoxox








....and that's so sweet of him.


----------



## PaisleyFox (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can fix it, it's more likely BB cannot send you anymore blush since they previously said in an earlier post for someone else that they are sold out. What you can do is use rubbing alcohol and mix it up and reset it. Lemme find a website to assist you thru steps by steps. It dries very quickly 24 hrs.
> 
> http://www.makelifelovely.com/2013/01/how-to-fix-any-broken-powder-or-makeup.html


 Thanks for the tip! I've not even peeked into the case yet. Every time I open up the box again I just shut it immediately because I don't want to get color all over everything, haha!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 12, 2013)

> :dito: ....and that's so sweet of him.


 Thank you!! Now! I have to wait until the 15th to set a profile. Tomorrow, I'm gonna spend some time sleuthing around online to find what box # is and how they set their profile but unfortunately it won't work since BB changed their profile for June box but ugh. I want THAT Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing tint? I haven't seen anyone posting that. God fobid, they better do for tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 12, 2013)

SPOILER......I'm not sure which box number I got but it stinks! Didn't get it yet but see its going to hair styling cream, a pen (seriously?), shaving cream ( which seems to be about the best thing of all &amp; that's not much)' &amp; like a yellow eye pencil. Eck! This will be the worst box ever, for sure especially hearing other people got actual makeup like Cargo, which I always like. Way disappointed.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 12, 2013)

> SPOILER......I'm not sure which box number I got but it stinks! Didn't get it yet but see its going to hair styling cream, a pen (seriously?), shaving cream ( which seems to be about the best thing of all &amp; that's not much)' &amp; like a yellow eye pencil. Eck! This will be the worst box ever, for sure especially hearing other people got actual makeup like Cargo, which I always like. Way disappointed.


 I'd relax and wait. Seems people aren't necessarily receiving the actual color posted on your box page for the eye pencil. So you might end up with something more suited to your tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd relax and wait. Seems people aren't necessarily receiving the actual color posted on your box page for the eye pencil. So you might end up with something more suited to your tastes


 And if you do get the lime green pencil, there are a lot of people who would be interested in swapping!  I have a feeling I'll be getting a black liner (actually, three of them, since I'm getting three boxes that all contain this item), and I am *not* a fan of black liner, but I covet that lime.  I'm waiting until I get my boxes to set up swaps, though, because they might have sent me a color (I've also seen people receive navy and eggplant (and, argh, the purple isn't listed as an available shade any more!).  Navy eyeliner is on my to-buy list right now, and all shades of purple are always welcome additions to my collection!).  They might have also sent me a completely different box than what is listed on my box history.  I've had that happen before.  I actually hope that happens on one of my accounts since I'm getting two of the same box!

ETA:  I think they use the lime pencil as the photo for that particular item on the site because it's eye-catching.  They have a *lot* of eye liners that only come in black, and if I see a black liner, I skip right over it because I actively avoid black eyeliner, but if I see a *color*, I will look at that item and see what other colors it comes in.  I just hope I get a color and that it's a better formula than the Color Intense pencils.  The one just does *not* play well with my oily eyes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And if you do get the lime green pencil, there are a lot of people who would be interested in swapping!  I have a feeling I'll be getting a black liner (actually, three of them, since I'm getting three boxes that all contain this item), and I am *not* a fan of black liner, but I covet that lime.  I'm waiting until I get my boxes to set up swaps, though, because they might have sent me a color (I've also seen people receive navy and eggplant.  Navy eyeliner is on my to-buy list right now, and all shades of purple are always welcome additions to my collection!).  They might have also sent me a completely different box than what is listed on my box history.  I've had that happen before.  I actually hope that happens on one of my accounts since I'm getting two of the same box!


 Agreed. I'd LOVE that lime green! I almost always wear colored eye liner...it's just more fun


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally I put down $130K: terrible boxes. I kept getting emails asking to purchase items samples in my boxes. Never. Too expensive and some weren't that great (not much of results). I ended up going to the beauty stores to get more samples so I could see if there's any difference. Most mid price products so far have made some differences. Like Beauty Protector (not mid ranged but reasonable priced), Vasanti exfoliator (mid priced), Dr. Jart's lip balm (high end for lip stuff $14
> 
> Mostly are cheaper at drugstore but MAC Lip Condiontor sells for $14 and has been my staple for about 5 years until they changed formula and caused my lips to peel crazy?!) Most drugstore chapsticks/lip balms have caused my lip to chap more, cracked and peeled. So it s difficult to find that doesn't do it all are Dr. Jart Lip Balm and Josie Maran Argan oil lip Balm. I recently got Honest Co. Chapstick from Glossybox: it's ok but does make my lips drying so I'm hesitant to but either Dr. Jart OR Josie Maran. Maybe Maran then.


 I've had the chapped, cracked, peel, etc. issues with both the high(er) end lip products, as well as the lower end types you've mentioned...AND have had good experiences with high and low end. My favorite drugstore find is Nivea touch of moisture (or kiss of moisture something?) it's a blue tube my Mom gave me. And my favorite higher end lip product is my Shiseido The Skincare Protective Lip Conditioner SPF 12 - it's not too heavy, not too light, but just right for me. I use this multiple times/daily...it seriously got me through this past winter! Added bonus: it comes in a silver tube like lipstick which is kind of pretty...yet pricey too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I'm almost down to the last of it so please keep me updated on anything you find or try that works well for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Sumita eyeliner? I got one one in black, but I really wanted the lime green. I was thinking about using points to buy one, just curious about the quality.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 12, 2013)

> And if you do get the lime green pencil, there are a lot of people who would be interested in swapping! Â I have a feeling I'll be getting a black liner (actually, three of them, since I'm getting three boxes that all contain this item), and I am *not* a fan of black liner, but I covet that lime. Â I'm waiting until I get my boxes to set up swaps, though, because they might have sent me a color (I've also seen people receive navy and eggplant (and, argh, the purple isn't listed as an available shade any more!). Â Navy eyeliner is on my to-buy list right now, and all shades of purple are always welcome additions to my collection!). Â They might have also sent me a completely different box than what is listed on my box history. Â I've had that happen before. Â I actually hope that happens on one of my accounts since I'm getting two of the same box! ETA: Â I think they use the lime pencil as the photo for that particular item on the site because it's eye-catching. Â They have a *lot* of eye liners that only come in black, and if I see a black liner, I skip right over it because I actively avoid black eyeliner, but if I see a *color*, I will look at that item and see what other colors it comes in. Â I just hope I get a color and that it's a better formula than the Color Intense pencils. Â The one just does *not* play well with my oily eyes.


 I think your right! Both mine show the green pencil but I am soooo hoping for black. Colored eyeliner does not look good on me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 12, 2013)

> > I'd relax and wait. Seems people aren't necessarily receiving the actual color posted on your box page for the eye pencil. So you might end up with something more suited to your tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> And if you do get the lime green pencil, there are a lot of people who would be interested in swapping! Â I have a feeling I'll be getting a black liner (actually, three of them, since I'm getting three boxes that all contain this item), and I am *not* a fan of black liner, but I covet that lime. Â I'm waiting until I get my boxes to set up swaps, though, because they might have sent me a color (I've also seen people receive navy and eggplant (and, argh, the purple isn't listed as an available shade any more!). Â Navy eyeliner is on my to-buy list right now, and all shades of purple are always welcome additions to my collection!). Â They might have also sent me a completely different box than what is listed on my box history. Â I've had that happen before. Â I actually hope that happens on one of my accounts since I'm getting two of the same box! ETA: Â I think they use the lime pencil as the photo for that particular item on the site because it's eye-catching. Â They have a *lot* of eye liners that only come in black, and if I see a black liner, I skip right over it because I actively avoid black eyeliner, but if I see a *color*, I will look at that item and see what other colors it comes in. Â I just hope I get a color and that it's a better formula than the Color Intense pencils. Â The one just does *not* play well with my oily eyes.


 I've only been buying eyeliner for a year, but none of them work with my oily lids. Urban Decay, NYX, Rimmel, Physicians Formula, and Eyeko all will not stay on my waterline and they smudge really bad on my top lid. I want to try the Tarte liquid one, but I can't spluge on eyeliner right now. I'm hoping to get the Sumita in the lime green or trade for it.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been buying eyeliner for a year, but none of them work with my oily lids. Urban Decay, NYX, Rimmel, Physicians Formula, and Eyeko all will not stay on my waterline and they smudge really bad on my top lid. I want to try the Tarte liquid one, but I can't spluge on eyeliner right now. I'm hoping to get the Sumita in the lime green or trade for it.


 Truth be told, that's actually true of most pencils for me (I keep using them, though, because I am a klutz with bad hands/wrists and can't deal with liquid liner), but the Sumita Color Intense was particularly bad.


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (May 12, 2013)

To all of you beautiful BB experts out there: newbie needs a little help over here lol. This is my 1st month for Birchbox. I got my "your box has shipped" email which was just about the May Beauty Diaries theme, nothing about a Welcome Box. So whenever I log into my bb account I click on the Box tab under Women and the page that comes up every single time is one that says May 2013 Beauty Diaries, etc. and has 5 pictures of products but I have no box history to scroll down to and no items listed like I've seen other people post pics of. The URL on the page I get when I click Box is: birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 

Sorry I don't know how to just put the picture of the webpage like I've seen you guys do so I'll just list the 5 products that are on the page in the order they appear! 
 

1. Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
2. Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Detangle
3. StriVectin SD - Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
4. Paul &amp; Joe Beaute - Moisturizing Foundation Primer
5. Isaac Mizrahi - Fabulous Eau de Parfum

ANY help would be greatly appreciated! I read somewhere that for your 1st box you get a Welcome Box - is that just for people with gift subs maybe or do people who join by signing themselves up still get this too? I joined on my own btw, after reading all the reviews + reading everything on here for the past couple of months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Sumita eyeliner? I got one one in black, but I really wanted the lime green. I was thinking about using points to buy one, just curious about the quality.


 I tried the one I got (black) yesterday and it's really nice! It's super creamy and soft, and it didn't smudge at all, lasted all day. I'm definitely interested in buying some of the colors now!


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpwhitman4vt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you beautiful BB experts out there: newbie needs a little help over here lol. This is my 1st month for Birchbox. I got my "your box has shipped" email which was just about the May Beauty Diaries theme, nothing about a Welcome Box. So whenever I log into my bb account I click on the Box tab under Women and the page that comes up every single time is one that says May 2013 Beauty Diaries, etc. and has 5 pictures of products but I have no box history to scroll down to and no items listed like I've seen other people post pics of. The URL on the page I get when I click Box is: birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1
> 
> ...


 Yes, that doesn't look like a welcome box, I think at least two of the items are new this month and welcome boxes usually have only items from pervious months (I think!).  Also, you won't have box history until next month, so I don't think you can figure out your box number until next month.


----------



## queenofperil (May 12, 2013)

Kinda bummed to read that people have been getting the eyeliner in black. I'm getting one, and I really wanted the green eyeliner. Hell, any color besides black. I think I could completely color the walls in my room black just using the black liner pencils I already own.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, that doesn't look like a welcome box, I think at least two of the items are new this month and welcome boxes usually have only items from pervious months (I think!).  Also, you won't have box history until next month, so I don't think you can figure out your box number until next month.


 Well, you *could* procrastinate in your apartment cleaning and systematically go through each box number until you find:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-32


----------



## lindalou3 (May 12, 2013)

I was excited to come home today to my box but when I opened it, I sadly realized the Beauty Protector was missing.  The box looks very empty without it!  Hopefully they'll just give me points to make up for it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, you *could* procrastinate in your apartment cleaning and systematically go through each box number until you find:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-32


 hahaha THANK YOU meaganola &amp; scooby!!!! So if those are the 5 products I see pictured whenever I click Box on my account (although they're in a different order on mine than they are on box 32's page) - is it safe to say that YES, I will OFFICIALLY be getting Box 32 for my 1st BB/May 2013 BB ? I need to get up and clean my apt. too, but trying to figure out my box is well...just a bit more exciting haha thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpwhitman4vt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO! Hilarious Meag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you.  I'll be here FOREVER AND EVER.  But to be fair, I *am* making progress.  Slow and half-hearted progress, but it's better than nothing.  My big problem is that I'musually set on all-or-nothing, and nothing has become a major problem.  Right now, I'm sorting through and shredding about a year's worth of credit card offers, electric bill statements, and other similar things that I've been putting off shredding for far too long, and I'm trying to finish _Hemlock Grove_ on Netflix while I do this.  It's actually working.


----------



## marybbryant (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you.  I'll be here FOREVER AND EVER.  But to be fair, I *am* making progress.  Slow and half-hearted progress, but it's better than nothing.  My big problem is that I'musually set on all-or-nothing, and nothing has become a major problem.  Right now, I'm sorting through and shredding about a year's worth of credit card offers, electric bill statements, and other similar things that I've been putting off shredding for far too long, and I'm trying to finish _Hemlock Grove_ on Netflix while I do this.  It's actually working.


 Ha!  I seem to have the same problem.


----------



## skylola123 (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the cargo lipgloss is full size?


----------



## Meahlea (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the cargo lipgloss is full size?


I was told earlier in this thread that it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

Whoo! The to-shred box is EMPTY! It's been filling up for a year and a half, based on the dates of the stuff in there. I can open an incoming package tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! The to-shred box is EMPTY! It's been filling up for a year and a half, based on the dates of the stuff in there. I can open an incoming package tomorrow!


 Congrats!  




 That's awesome!


----------



## Meggpi (May 12, 2013)

I ended up getting the liner in navy. Â There was this really trashy girl that rode my bus in middle school who was always threatening to beat girls up who wore navy eyeliner every day. Â I think she might be the reason I never tried it. Â My mom was swooning over how big and blue it made my eyes look (I have gray eyes, they are highly suggestible) so I guess it's a success! Â It is a bit brighter than what I would call 'navy', I like the formula though. Â Won't stay on my waterline though, but nothing does. Here's a crummy photo, I've been rubbing at it a bit (hooray allergies) so it did wear.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 12, 2013)

The Cargo I received in Bali and the Miss Jessies Jelly soft curls is divine. With the thin hair I have the sample size will last me forever! Great month for me!


----------



## unicorn (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been buying eyeliner for a year, but none of them work with my oily lids. Urban Decay, NYX, Rimmel, Physicians Formula, and Eyeko all will not stay on my waterline and they smudge really bad on my top lid. I want to try the Tarte liquid one, but I can't spluge on eyeliner right now. I'm hoping to get the Sumita in the lime green or trade for it.


Which NYX liner? I've got crazy oily lids, and have had good luck with NYX jumbo pencils on my waterline. I use makeup forever aqua liners (the liquid liner with a felt pen tip, not the pencil) for my top lid. There isn't a pencil liner in existence that doesnt smudge on my lids.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up getting the liner in navy.  There was this really trashy girl that rode my bus in middle school who was always threatening to beat girls up who wore navy eyeliner every day.  I think she might be the reason I never tried it.  My mom was swooning over how big and blue it made my eyes look (I have gray eyes, they are highly suggestible) so I guess it's a success!  It is a bit brighter than what I would call 'navy', I like the formula though.  Won't stay on my waterline though, but nothing does. Here's a crummy photo, I've been rubbing at it a bit (hooray allergies) so it did wear.


 Looks beautiful on you!  I do like that it seems slightly brighter than navy... more like a royal blue?  Either way, very pretty!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 12, 2013)

> > I've only been buying eyeliner for a year, but none of them work with my oily lids. Urban Decay, NYX, Rimmel, Physicians Formula, and Eyeko all will not stay on my waterline and they smudge really bad on my top lid. I want to try the Tarte liquid one, but I can't spluge on eyeliner right now. I'm hoping to get the Sumita in the lime green or trade for it.
> 
> 
> Which NYX liner? I've got crazy oily lids, and have had good luck with NYX jumbo pencils on my waterline. I use makeup forever aqua liners (the liquid liner with a felt pen tip, not the pencil) for my top lid. There isn't a pencil liner in existence that doesnt smudge on my lids.


 It's the Eye/Eyebrow Pencil in 920 Lime Green. It swatches nice on my hand, but it will not show up on my waterline. And what little color it does apply is gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone received the LipFusion gloss in their box?

If so what was the size? Did you like it?

I am getting it this month, but I think it's been around for a while. Thanks!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 12, 2013)

> I think your right! Both mine show the green pencil but I am soooo hoping for black. Colored eyeliner does not look good on me.


 So I ended up receiving one of my boxes and I did get the black eyeliner so it does seem that even though it shows green on the site it most likely is a different color. If I do end up getting other colors than black in my other boxes I would be willing to trade if anyone doesn't get the color they want.


----------



## JLR594 (May 12, 2013)

I have box 9 on the way to me and I think it will be here tomorrow.  I am sad that I didn't get the Cargo blush.  I'm also very sad that I'm getting tea again.  I've already gotten two types of tea from them before and I've not even been a subscriber for a year yet (August will be a year).  I really only like regular sweet iced tea, no fancy teas for me at all.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A
> 
> all of the toothpastes in the bb shop have a mint flavor, and I'm almost certain they're sending the classic mint! You should try their jasmin toothpaste though!!


 Oooh, I bet I would really like that... I love jasmin!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (May 13, 2013)

Kohl powders stay on the waterline much better than anything ive tried! Guerlain makes one, but its super pricey....I found some loreal hip ones on amazon a while back - however I think they were dc'ed last year...watch some tutorials on how to apply it...hah I've gotten to the point I apply all of my pencil liners like that too!!! Annnd this was super random


----------



## KayEss (May 13, 2013)

This is very off topic and only vaguely related to Birchbox, but I got my mom some Hot Mama blush for Mother's Day (amongst other things) because she loves blush and obviously the name is kind of relevant. Since it was from "The Balm" she thought that meant it was lip balm. She was like "the powdery texture is really cool!" I'm sure it was just terrible as a lip balm but she's such a sweetheart trying to pretend it was an amazing gift (and it is...as a blush...)


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 1*Cargo Water Resistant Blush

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive

Runa Guayusa Tea

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 2*amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

Cargo Lip Gloss

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 3*amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 4*Cargo Water Resistant Blush

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Marvis Toothpaste

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 5*Cargo Water Resistant Blush

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Hail Merry Macaroons

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive

KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 6*Cargo Water Resistant Blush

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 7*amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Marvis Toothpaste

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 8*COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

DevaCurl 3-Step System

Marvis Toothpaste

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 9*amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Marvis Toothpaste

Runa Guayusa Tea

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 10*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 11*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 12*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener

Vitivia Vitamin capsules

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 13*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 14*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Tweezerman Filemate

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 15*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 16*COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

DevaCurl 3-Step System

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 17*Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Vitivia Vitamin capsules

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 18*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sunscreen Sticks SPF 30

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Weleda Body Lotion

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 19*100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Cargo Beach Blush in Tenerife

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil Total Hair Therapy

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 20*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener

LAFACE Laboratories DEFLECTION Day Cream with SPF 30

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 21*Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets

Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Color-Saver Sulfate-Free Shampoo

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Vitivia Vitamin capsules

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 22*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Cargo Lip Gloss

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 23*CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil Total Hair Therapy

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 24*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 25*amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Marvis Toothpaste

Runa Guayusa Tea

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Weleda Body Lotion

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 26*FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Lierac Paris ConcentrÃ© MÃ©solift Toning Radiance Serum

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 27*(MALIN+GOETZ) cilantro hair conditioner

Cargo Lip Gloss

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

LAFACE Laboratories DEFLECTION Day Cream with SPF 30

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 28*Cargo Lip Gloss

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir

StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 29*COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

Marvis Toothpaste

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 30*amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 31*amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Marvis Toothpaste

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner

Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 32*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Moisturizing Foundation Primer

StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 33*DevaCurl 3-Step System

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Vitivia Vitamin capsules

Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 34*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40

FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener

LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer

Tweezerman Filemate

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 35*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener

LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

Tweezerman Filemate

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 36*Page not found as of this post

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 37*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Cargo Hybrid Touch-Up Powder

COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 38*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 39*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

Tweezerman Filemate

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 40*100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Moisturizing Foundation Primer

Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 41*amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets

Marvis Toothpaste

Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Mother's Day to all beautiful ladies! My hubby just gave me a 6 months sub. to BB!!!! Now I have two subs!!! Oxoxox


 That's so sweet, Happy Mother's Day to you and all the other Moms on MuT.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the Sumita eyeliner? I got one one in black, but I really wanted the lime green. I was thinking about using points to buy one, just curious about the quality.


 I got one in March and I love it!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Cargo I received in Bali and the Miss Jessies Jelly soft curls is divine. With the thin hair I have the sample size will last me forever! Great month for me!


 Yay! that makes me excited to receive my box.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up getting the liner in navy.  There was this really trashy girl that rode my bus in middle school who was always threatening to beat girls up who wore navy eyeliner every day.  I think she might be the reason I never tried it.  My mom was swooning over how big and blue it made my eyes look (I have gray eyes, they are highly suggestible) so I guess it's a success!  It is a bit brighter than what I would call 'navy', I like the formula though.  Won't stay on my waterline though, but nothing does. Here's a crummy photo, I've been rubbing at it a bit (hooray allergies) so it did wear.


 Looks really pretty on you.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 1*Cargo Water Resistant Blush
> 
> ...


 Thanks Zadi!


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is very off topic and only vaguely related to Birchbox, but I got my mom some Hot Mama blush for Mother's Day (amongst other things) because she loves blush and obviously the name is kind of relevant. Since it was from "The Balm" she thought that meant it was lip balm. She was like "the powdery texture is really cool!" I'm sure it was just terrible as a lip balm but she's such a sweetheart trying to pretend it was an amazing gift (and it is...as a blush...)


----------



## tabarhodes (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet?  I'm feeling so left out! lol

Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

> Birchbox May 2013 - Box 1[/b] Cargo Water Resistant Blush COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive Runa Guayusa Tea [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 2* amika Obliphica Hair Treatment Cargo Lip Gloss COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 3* amika Obliphica Hair Treatment amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 4* Cargo Water Resistant Blush COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Marvis Toothpaste Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 5* Cargo Water Resistant Blush COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Hail Merry Macaroons Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 6* Cargo Water Resistant Blush COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - Cleanse Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 7* amika Obliphica Hair Treatment amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Marvis Toothpaste Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 8* COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face DevaCurl 3-Step System Marvis Toothpaste Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 9* amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Marvis Toothpaste Runa Guayusa Tea Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 10* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 11* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 12* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener Vitivia Vitamin capsules Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 13* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 14* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Tweezerman Filemate [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 15* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 16* COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face DevaCurl 3-Step System Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 17* Folle de Joie eau de parfum Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Vitivia Vitamin capsules Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 18* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Folle de Joie eau de parfum Soleil Organique Environmental Defense Sunscreen Sticks SPF 30 Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Weleda Body Lotion [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 19* 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream Cargo Beach Blush in Tenerife Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil Total Hair Therapy Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 20* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Folle de Joie eau de parfum FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener LAFACE Laboratories DEFLECTION Day Cream with SPF 30 Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 21* Folle de Joie eau de parfum Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Color-Saver Sulfate-Free Shampoo Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Vitivia Vitamin capsules [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 22* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Cargo Lip Gloss CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 23* CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Ojon rare blendâ„¢ oil Total Hair Therapy Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 24* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 25* amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Marvis Toothpaste Runa Guayusa Tea Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Weleda Body Lotion [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 26* FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Lierac Paris ConcentrÃ© MÃ©solift Toning Radiance Serum Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 27* (MALIN+GOETZ) cilantro hair conditioner Cargo Lip Gloss Folle de Joie eau de parfum LAFACE Laboratories DEFLECTION Day Cream with SPF 30 Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 28* Cargo Lip Gloss Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 29* COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Marvis Toothpaste Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 30* amika Obliphica Hair Treatment amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 31* amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Marvis Toothpaste Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 32* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Moisturizing Foundation Primer StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 33* DevaCurl 3-Step System Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Vitivia Vitamin capsules Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 34* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40 FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer Tweezerman Filemate [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 35* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Tweezerman Filemate [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 36* Page not found as of this post [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 37* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Cargo Hybrid Touch-Up Powder COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Folle de Joie eau de parfum twistbandâ„¢ Hair Tie [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 38* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue Folle de Joie eau de parfum Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 39* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Folle de Joie eau de parfum LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Tweezerman Filemate [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 40* 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream Isaac Mizrahi FABULOUS Eau de Parfum &amp; Rollerball Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Moisturizing Foundation Primer Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream [/TR] [TR] *Birchbox May 2013 - Box 41* amika Obliphica Hair Treatment amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual Packets Marvis Toothpaste Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream [/TR]


 THANK YOU!!! YOU'RE a such lifesaver! NOOW I have to wait until the 15th for my gift box to open for me to select on a profile. So how am I supposed to know which box I want in order to create an exact profile for that exact box?? I got #31 but would like to have that Joie perfume and Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing tint. I will get back to u after I read each boy's contents.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 13, 2013)

> Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet? Â I'm feeling so left out! lol Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


 Aww!!!


----------



## jennm149 (May 13, 2013)

>


 What a naughty puppy!  My box is out for delivery today -- can't wait to see what color the blush is!


----------



## Meggpi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet?  I'm feeling so left out! lol
> 
> Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


 Aaaaahahahahaaaa.  As a note, I tried to cat shame but they won't stay in one place for a picture.


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> Aaaaahahahahaaaa. Â As a note, I tried to cat shame but they won't stay in one place for a picture. Â


 There's also no shaming cats. "Yeah, I ate the blinds and threw up in your new shoes. Your point is...?"


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

As for Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Prime is only available in one or two boxes out of 41. Crazy; thought its strange that how BB approached that way in their spoiler video. The fact that most Coola , Joie/Issac, and pens are the staple. 

As for my picks, I found a box #21 that has 6 items! The rest have at least 4 to 5 items. 

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 21*Folle de Joie eau de parfumFresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face CreamLA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover - Individual PacketsNick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hills Color-Saver Sulfate-Free ShampooSupergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC CreamVitivia Vitamin capsules

These two boxes that I would like to get once the 15th gifting window opens so I could select on a profile to get this one of these EXACT box!

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 6*Cargo Water Resistant BlushCOOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for FaceFolle de Joie eau de parfumKÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Captive - CleansePilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*OR*

*Birchbox May 2013 - Box 17*Folle de Joie eau de parfumKlorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat MilkSupergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC CreamVitivia Vitamin capsulesPilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ®

*NOW*, The reasons why I picked these two boxes are: 1. I want/need that Joie perfume! 2. I've been wanting to try that Vitamin Capsules 3. I wouldn't mind having more of that CC cream 4. Hopefully that dry shampoo smells good? 

The reason I didn't pick a box that has Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Primer is because it comes with one or two boxes that has StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles which I have no desire to use it and it hurts/burns. I just avoid these stuff. 

*Soo Zadidoll: How do I do this? The profile selection to get one of those boxes?? *


----------



## gemstone (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for Paul &amp; Joe Moisturizing Prime is only available in one or two boxes out of 41. Crazy; thought its strange that how BB approached that way in their spoiler video. The fact that most Coola , Joie/Issac, and pens are the staple.
> 
> ...


 You probably won't get a may box at all.  The first box for a gift sub is a welcome box, and you will get the june box.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet?  I'm feeling so left out! lol
> 
> Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


 Sorry about your samples, that pic is hilarious.


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> You probably won't get a may box at all. Â The first box for a gift sub is a welcome box, and you will get the june box.


 Also, there isn't any way to fill out your profile to get a specific box or item. The instant you decide you must have a particular box/item is the instant the Birchbox gods laugh at you and send the exact opposite.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aaaaahahahahaaaa.  As a note, I tried to cat shame but they won't stay in one place for a picture.
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gemstone* 



You probably won't get a may box at all.  The first box for a gift sub is a welcome box, and you will get the june box.


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, there isn't any way to fill out your profile to get a specific box or item. The instant you decide you must have a particular box/item is the instant the Birchbox gods laugh at you and send the exact opposite.









  Well, it may not hurt to try!!!


----------



## catipa (May 13, 2013)

I got my box on Friday, it was box # 3 for me, I was very happy with everything in it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 13, 2013)

> Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet? Â I'm feeling so left out! lol Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


 Lol! How cute. . But I'd be pissed if my four legged kid was eating my box o' fun!


----------



## cskeiser (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone had any email or received any additional info on the Salma Hayek boxes? I'm SOOOOO hoping to receive one!


----------



## MaiteS (May 13, 2013)

got my box on saturday! it was box 41: i put some more pictures under the tab.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

got my box today!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's also no shaming cats. "Yeah, I ate the blinds and threw up in your new shoes. Your point is...?"


 haha... this is so true!!! "Sure, I threw up in your bag and tore apart your leather recliner... What? You did not by this for me? Shame on YOU then."


----------



## jbird1175 (May 13, 2013)

Yay! I got my box today...which is Box 11.

The good news... the pen they sent me is pink and the liner shade they sent me is navy (phew - was hoping not to get black or that lime green). The bad news? They forgot to send me the Beauty Protect. I know this sort of thing happens, but I feel it's happening more frequently. In March, they forgot to send me the Madewell nail file.

I've sent BB an email and I know they will make it right in some way but it's a bummer to open your box and not see an item there when you have been anticipating receiving it for weeks! Wah!  /rant over


----------



## Charity1217 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, there isn't any way to fill out your profile to get a specific box or item. The instant you decide you must have a particular box/item is the instant the Birchbox gods laugh at you and send the exact opposite.


So true!  Or the instant you decide that you don't want a particular box you get it for *BOTH* your subs!  I was happy with 36 of the 41 boxes and I got 2 of my least favorite box!  I haven't received my boxes yet and I'm already ready for June!


----------



## cskeiser (May 13, 2013)

I received my Box #29 today... Coola Moisturizer, Black Sumita pencil (so silky... and I usually use black, so I'm good with the color..),

Klorane dry shampoo (I'm ok with this as well, since I use dry shampoo for volume... I even liked the Serge Normant that some didn't),

Marvis classic mint toothpaste (again, I'm one that is ok with the toothpaste, since I know it will get used on my summer vacations)

and the Pilot pen in pink with pink ink... (I'm also ok with the pen.... sure beats the note card we received in a prior box...).

All in all, a good box since I know that I will use everything in it.


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

Here's what I got from BB today:





Again I received what is in my opinion the worst box. Totally unexciting, and not a single full size of anything. 2 conditioning hair treatments for my thin, oily hair. I'm un-subbing as soon as I use my points.  By contrast, check out my May Ipsy bag below:

My Ipsy bag:






A full sized Zoya nail polish in a shimmering lavender- grey shade, a full sized Juice Beauty lip gloss in Champagne, a slightly shimmery neutral that goes on almost clear with a touch of shimmer (very pretty!), a full sized Mirabella lipstick in Posy, a sheer dark pink, a full size .33 oz. Pacifica perfume roll-on in Island Vanilla, and a deluxe sample of Yaby cream concealer in Honey (it looks yellow in the pic, but it's a true flesh tone).  Plus a cute makeup bag.  All this for $10.  For me, Ipsy outshines BB by a mile. If you prefer getting color cosmetics, Ipsy is the way to go, imo. Can't wait to dip into this bag!


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 13, 2013)

I had Ipsy....unsubbed because I just was not using anything. And I like the excitement and variety of the boxes with BB- not everyone gets the same ole' thing (I know they have color variations, but that's it!)

I remember you being unhappy about your box last month, did you ever try anything in it to see if it really wasn't right for you? I have very thin oily hair and my hair LOVES the amika and it smells SOOOO good. I also use the beauty protector and neither of the two make my hair any oilier than it already is, you just have to know to use a little, and it will last a long time.

It's very funny how people state a product is not for them, without ever giving it a try.


----------



## Antidentite (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I got from BB today:
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (May 13, 2013)

> I had Ipsy....unsubbed because I just was not using anything. And I like the excitement and variety of the boxes with BB- not everyone gets the same ole' thing (I know they have color variations, but that's it!) I remember you being unhappy about your box last month, did you ever try anything in it to see if it really wasn't right for you? I have very thin oily hair and my hair LOVES the amika and it smells SOOOO good. I also use the beauty protector and neither of the two make my hair any oilier than it already is, you just have to know to use a little, and it will last a long time. It's very funny how people state a product is not for them, without ever giving it a try.


 I received the Serge Normant dry shampoo A couple of months ago and I have dry hair. I tried it based on the volumizing claims and it ruined my hair (made it dry and brittle). I should have listened to my gut instead of the encouragement here to give the product a chance. I'm not blaming anyone here, I tried the product of my own volition. But if Pinktergal believes it is the wrong product for her hair than I think she should use her best judgment.


----------



## Cylarne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received both (birchbox and ipsy) this month and I still have to go with Birchbox.  Ipsy just always comes off to me as cheap, I feel like I'm getting leftovers or discontinued items.  My Zoya arrived in a squished, wrinkled box in an undesireable color.  I might have received a full size lip stick and lip gloss but the colors don't work with my skin tone at all.  It seems like just as much of a lottery as Birchbox.  Birchbox just seems like a better put together company overall to me.  Plus, the points for reviewing make me feel like I'm spending $5 on the box and putting $5 into savings for spending later.


 For me, Birchbox is worth it just for the points. If I were just getting the box itself, I wouldn't continue with it, but the points for the reviews make up for the bad boxes that I occasionally get (like this month's, for me).

I believe the Zoya that Ipsy is sending out was from the Spring 2013 collection- I got mine in Julie (purple) and I like it even though I was hoping for the green or yellow. It's full size, which is also a plus. They also have a new beauty profile that they said would take effect next month, so I'd be sure to try that, they seem to be asking some specific questions about preferences.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received both (birchbox and ipsy) this month and I still have to go with Birchbox.  Ipsy just always comes off to me as cheap, I feel like I'm getting leftovers or discontinued items.  My Zoya arrived in a squished, wrinkled box in an undesireable color.  I might have received a full size lip stick and lip gloss but the colors don't work with my skin tone at all.  It seems like just as much of a lottery as Birchbox.  Birchbox just seems like a better put together company overall to me.  Plus, the points for reviewing make me feel like I'm spending $5 on the box and putting $5 into savings for spending later.


 Agreed, I've gotten so much stuff on the BB site (for practically free) once I use my points on it. Every month I'd say there is always an item that I'm like ''well poo I wish I would've gotten to sample THAT *foot stomp*'' but either I can save up points for the full size if I really want it after I read the reviews on it, or just wait and it might slip into my box eventually.

I have to say I was once subscribed to a TON of boxes, now BB is my one and only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's very funny how people state a product is not for them, without ever giving it a try.


 Agreed! Birchbox is definitely a discovery service, so if you're not looking to expand your horizons and try out new things, it's probably not for you.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been buying eyeliner for a year, but none of them work with my oily lids. Urban Decay, NYX, Rimmel, Physicians Formula, and Eyeko all will not stay on my waterline and they smudge really bad on my top lid. I want to try the Tarte liquid one, but I can't spluge on eyeliner right now. I'm hoping to get the Sumita in the lime green or trade for it.


I have the super-oily-lid problem and I finally figured out what works for me. I apply an eye primer, then all the eye stuff (eyeshadow, eyeliner, etc.)., and then lightly apply a translucent powder over it. That usually gets everything to stay for a good 8+ hours. Pencil eyeliner doesn't last too long on my eyes, no matter what I do, so I stick with liquid eyeliner (for me, the Eyeko one has been the absolute best) or gel eyeliner. Have you tried the Tarte gel eyeliner? Applies like a dream and stays on too!


----------



## greenflipflops (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is very off topic and only vaguely related to Birchbox, but I got my mom some Hot Mama blush for Mother's Day (amongst other things) because she loves blush and obviously the name is kind of relevant. Since it was from "The Balm" she thought that meant it was lip balm. She was like "the powdery texture is really cool!" I'm sure it was just terrible as a lip balm but she's such a sweetheart trying to pretend it was an amazing gift (and it is...as a blush...)


That's just hilarious!! Your mom is such a sweetie


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed, I've gotten so much stuff on the BB site (for practically free) once I use my points on it. Every month I'd say there is always an item that I'm like ''well poo I wish I would've gotten to sample THAT *foot stomp*'' but either I can save up points for the full size if I really want it after I read the reviews on it, or just wait and it might slip into my box eventually.
> ...


 i co-sign with you on this


----------



## barbyechick (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received both (birchbox and ipsy) this month and I still have to go with Birchbox.  Ipsy just always comes off to me as cheap, I feel like I'm getting leftovers or discontinued items.  My Zoya arrived in a squished, wrinkled box in an undesireable color.  I might have received a full size lip stick and lip gloss but the colors don't work with my skin tone at all.  It seems like just as much of a lottery as Birchbox.  Birchbox just seems like a better put together company overall to me.  Plus, the points for reviewing make me feel like I'm spending $5 on the box and putting $5 into savings for spending later.


 it took me forever to pick ipsy or birchbox, looked around for couple months and i remember someone commenting that they thought they loved ipsy more but then realized her bb samples were the ones she actually used

i think that sums up why i just signed up for bb - i was always tempted by ipsy but for me i knew i'd get more out of this box


----------



## greenflipflops (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received both (birchbox and ipsy) this month and I still have to go with Birchbox.  Ipsy just always comes off to me as cheap, I feel like I'm getting leftovers or discontinued items.  My Zoya arrived in a squished, wrinkled box in an undesireable color.  I might have received a full size lip stick and lip gloss but the colors don't work with my skin tone at all.  It seems like just as much of a lottery as Birchbox.  Birchbox just seems like a better put together company overall to me.  Plus, the points for reviewing make me feel like I'm spending $5 on the box and putting $5 into savings for spending later.


I think it depends. Sometimes I get that feeling from Ipsy too, but I think it's just because they're not as careful with how they package their items. It might have to do with the fact their items don't come packed in a structured, study box and instead comes in a soft makeup bag and a bubble mailer only. The Zoya nail polish sent out for this month actually comes from their Spring 2013 collection! I wouldn't call that discontinued or leftovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had Ipsy....unsubbed because I just was not using anything. And I like the excitement and variety of the boxes with BB- not everyone gets the same ole' thing (I know they have color variations, but that's it!)
> 
> ...


I guess we have different tastes. I had BB for a year, and was getting some pretty bad boxes, for me, so I left them. I came back for April, but I'm still not happy with them.  I just don't like what they send me, overall. I know what is one person's "IT" product is someone else's "Not for me", but I was consistently getting lots of "not for me"  the last 6 or 7 months I was with them.

By contrast, I had subbed Glam Bag way back when the bags were pretty awful. I unsubbed from them quickly. I heard that they had turned themselves entirely around, so I rejoined several months ago, and am very happy with them now (as Ipsy).  I can't say I love everything I've ever gotten from them,but I get more products from Ipsy that I like than from BB overall.

I'm not planning to stay and be a Negative Nellie each month on this board. I gave BB a 2nd try and they failed to impress me, again. But I love Ipsy, so I'm not a persistent "hater".

Regarding the hair products, no I haven't tried them yet because I'm just plain scared. I used some Wen Conditioning cleanser last week that my mother gave me , and my hair was very lank and limp after it. My mother's friend came by and asked me if I'd just come back from swimming!  And even if I liked conditioners, why did they send 2 this month? 

So everyone's mileage will vary.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

Got my box... Box 9.  I already knew what was in it, but when I was doing my unboxing video I just felt like "wow it is hard to be all excited for toothpaste and tea."  And I got a black eyeliner.  Womp womp.

HOWEVER - everything in my box will be used, and it is a very PRACTICAL box.  I seriously feel like it's a box o' stuff my mom packed for me to go away for a weekend.  ("here honey, I picked up a few things from the store for you to use on your trip!"

I have both Ipsy and Birchbox, and they're like my kids.  I love them both equally for very different reasons.  Birchbox is my older, responsible child that gives me sunscreen and toothpaste and helps me save for buying stuff later.  Ipsy is my younger, fancy-free child that sends me fun and sparkly things and suckers me into placing an order on Pacifica's website (I love that you can stack discount codes there!!!)

So for me, it's never "which one is better?", I just enjoy the wide range of items I get from both.


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

That's a great way to put it!  I'm 66, so I guess I don't need the "responsible mom" stuff any more.  I'm all about my 2nd childhood.




  I guess that's why I'm an Ipsy girl!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box... Box 9.  I already knew what was in it, but when I was doing my unboxing video I just felt like "wow it is hard to be all excited for toothpaste and tea."  And I got a black eyeliner.  Womp womp.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box... Box 9.  I already knew what was in it, but when I was doing my unboxing video I just felt like "wow it is hard to be all excited for toothpaste and tea."  And I got a black eyeliner.  Womp womp.
> 
> ...


 Substitute "cats" for "kids" and this is me.  I think the two are quite complementary.  And for $20 a month, I don't have a tough time rationalizing it.  I've got a couple of other subs I'm on the fence about (Lip Factory and Sample Society ... I'm looking at you), but I think BB and Ipsy are both "keepers."


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess we have different tastes. I had BB for a year, and was getting some pretty bad boxes, for me, so I left them. I came back for April, but I'm still not happy with them.  I just don't like what they send me, overall. I know what is one person's "IT" product is someone else's "Not for me", but I was consistently getting lots of "not for me"  the last 6 or 7 months I was with them.
> ...


 I agree- not everyone will like what they get- I got the Weleda last month and definitely not for me, so those went in the trash.

Seriously though, give the beauty protector a try- just use a little and ONLY at your ends, it smells so good. You may really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For me, Birchbox is worth it just for the points. If I were just getting the box itself, I wouldn't continue with it, but the points for the reviews make up for the bad boxes that I occasionally get (like this month's, for me).
> ...


 I agree with this. That's one of reasons why I don't sub IPSY because of cheap products except some are well expectional. I just can't sample those products because no matter what I get allergic reaction and no results comparable to mid priced and quality products. That's my opinion and I've been doing that for 13 years from drugstore brands to higher ends. Again, everyone has different skin issues so whatever works for them.


----------



## beautybrit (May 13, 2013)

Just got my birchbox today!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

I got one of the boxes with the Sumita eyeliner today &amp; got sort of an olive green color 



 I think 'Hansa' looks closest on the website.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of the boxes with the Sumita eyeliner today &amp; got sort of an olive green color
> 
> ...


 I got the charcoal grey color.  It's spelled "saletti" on the product and "saletii" on the Birchbox website.


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree- not everyone will like what they get- I got the Weleda last month and definitely not for me, so those went in the trash.
> 
> Seriously though, give the beauty protector a try- just use a little and ONLY at your ends, it smells so good. You may really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Okay. I'll try it just for you when I next shampoo.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I'll try it just for you when I next shampoo.


 Yay! If you're really worried about it try it on a day you won't be going out, like maybe a weekend, haha that's what I usually do if I want to try a new product- try when I know I'll just be bumming around the house so I won't scare anyone off!


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

Here is the value breakdown for my 2 May boxes, BB and Ipsy.  I'm not adding a word, just letting the numbers do the talking.

*My May Ipsy Bag value:*

Mirabella lip sheer  $22
Yaby concealer refill  $5.06
Zoya Julie Nail Polish Spring 2013  $8
Juice Beauty Reflecting Lip Gloss  $15
Pacifica Island Vanilla Roll-On  $12
Cosmetic bag - I guess around $5 value

*total $62.06 without bag, $67.06 with bag*


*My May BB Value*


Amika hair mask pro-rated  $1.60
Beauty Protector no size stated, but I'm guessing 2 oz., so $5.49 value
Supergoop CC cream  pro rated $2.03
Weleda Body Lotion packettes  $.95
Runa Tea 4 pack $1.75
Marvis Toothpaste pro-rated $2.07


*Total $13.89*


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2013)

I got two of my boxes today, and both had the sumita eyeliner. One is black/"suman" and the other is like an eggplant color/"jamun" - I thought they both were black until I looked closer. I had already taken all the stuff from the boxes and put everything in my vanity, though - so I don't know which one had the eggplant color.

But, they're NOT all black!

(ETA - just now refreshed and see the other posts with different eyeliner colors, too.  Oops.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two of my boxes today, and both had the sumita eyeliner. One is black/"suman" and the other is like an eggplant color/"jamun" - I thought they both were black until I looked closer. I had already taken all the stuff from the boxes and put everything in my vanity, though - so I don't know which one had the eggplant color.
> 
> ...


 I ran and checked my pencil again just now to see if maybe I got the "jamun" color and thought it was black.  Nope.  "Suman".


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the value breakdown for my 2 May boxes, BB and Ipsy.  I'm not adding a word, just letting the numbers do the talking.
> 
> ...


 this isn't the only "value" that people care about with their subscription boxes, for me there are some items in my ipsy bag that are valueless because i simply will not use them, like the eyebrow gel (really ipsy? i literally never show my eyebrows because i have bangs) and the yarby concealer (don't have a z-paltte type thing and i don't plan on getting one just for this concealer thing).

my birchbox might not be the most exciting thing this month, but i will actually USE everything in it. so yes, numbers don't speak for themselves.


----------



## Antidentite (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this isn't the only "value" that people care about with their subscription boxes, for me there are some items in my ipsy bag that are valueless because i simply will not use them, like the eyebrow gel and the yarby concealer (don't have a z-paltte type thing and i don't plan on getting one just for this concealer thing).


----------



## lexxies22 (May 13, 2013)

> this isn't the only "value" that people care about with their subscription boxes, for me there are some items in my ipsy bag that are valueless because i simply will not use them, like the eyebrow gel (really ipsy? i literally never show my eyebrows because i have bangs) and the yarby concealer (don't have a z-paltte type thing and i don't plan on getting one just for this concealer thing). my birchbox might not be the most exciting thing this month, but i will actually USE everything in it. so yes, numbers don't speak for themselves.


 DITTO!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this isn't the only "value" that people care about with their subscription boxes


 I definitely agree with that.  I have never been tempted by Ipsy because most of the brands don't appeal to me.  Every now and then there will be something good, but most of the products I've seen in Ipsy bags I wouldn't be excited to try.  I see Birchbox as quality and Ipsy as quantity.  We all have different preferences and that's great!  Good thing there are so many options for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this isn't the only "value" that people care about with their subscription boxes, for me there are some items in my ipsy bag that are valueless because i simply will not use them, like the eyebrow gel (really ipsy? i literally never show my eyebrows because i have bangs) and the yarby concealer (don't have a z-paltte type thing and i don't plan on getting one just for this concealer thing).
> ...


 And I'll use everything in my Ipsy bag. And since they're all full sizes, they'll last for months. The paltry little samples I got from BB will be gone in no time, assuming I even use them. all.  But hey, we all have different ideas of value, and my BB this month is not what I consider any bargain. Your mileage may value.  But this is the last $10 BB is getting from me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 13, 2013)

> I definitely agree with that. Â I have never been tempted by Ipsy because most of the brands don't appeal to me. Â Every now and then there will be something good, but most of the products I've seen in Ipsy bags I wouldn't be excited to try. Â I see Birchbox as quality and Ipsy as quantity. Â We all have different preferences and that's great! Â Good thing there are so many options for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yup! This! Sometimes I think I regret not getting the May Ipsy but I know I probably wouldn't have used most of the stuff in there and I'm one of the few people who dislike Zoya. My sister and her coworker ditched BB for Ipsy and they like having make upy things but don't really care for brand. I like BB because of the points and to discover new things by actually trying them. I'd rather have a sample size of something I can figure out whether I like it or not and purchase or not than get a full size item I may not like and feel guilty about throwing it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

> And I'll use everything in my Ipsy bag. And since they're all full sizes, they'll last for months. The paltry little samples I got from BB will be gone in no time, assuming I even use them. all.Â  But hey, we all have different ideas of value, and my BB this month is not what I consider any bargain. Your mileage may value.Â  But this is the last $10 BB is getting from me.Â


 All it boils down to is that ipsy sends out products you like. The size and money value of each box has nothing to do with it. I've gotten deluxe size samples from birchbox that I still can use because of their size, and I have full size things from ipsy that I never touch. How much each box and bag was valued at has nothing to do with it. Funny thing about ipsy: I signed back up this month to get zoya because I like the lovely collection, and of course out of the six colors I get a shade of pink that I already have four versions of from Zoya, making it almost as worthless to me as my eyebrow gel.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I'll use everything in my Ipsy bag. And since they're all full sizes, they'll last for months. The paltry little samples I got from BB will be gone in no time, assuming I even use them. all.  But hey, we all have different ideas of value, and my BB this month is not what I consider any bargain. Your mileage may value.  But this is the last $10 BB is getting from me.


 I think this is also why I didn't keep Ipsy, they do send a lot of full size items, but new full size items of almost the SAME thing (granted different brand-maybe) every month is why I now have a huge trade list and any angry boyfriend looking at all the stuff that I did not use from them. At first I was switching out my make up bag every time I got a new one, then that got annoying and I didn't know what to do with them. So....I canceled.

At least with BB- if I get a small sample (which I don't think I've gotten anything smaller than 2 uses yet) then I CAN use it all- usually within the month I get it. Then ready for new samples to try!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 13, 2013)

I totally agree with what has been said above. BB continues to get my business because at above $5/month (since we all get about $5 back in points) I get products from brands I haven't heard of (eta: brands that are higher end, as opposed to the brands that I haven't heard of that I've seen included in ipsy's bags that tend to be on the lower end)  or have been wanting to try. While the samples are sometimes small, I like that I'm exposed to new things every month. Ipsy has great sizes and that is what initially drew me to the bag, but I grew really bored after 4 months and unsubbed and haven't re-subbed. Sure, I'll get more stuff for my money with ipsy, but I didn't get more value out of it. I felt like the same products and brands were sampled and re-sampled to death. For me, ipsy just wasn't interesting enough even if the bags exceed $60. If I won't use a product it isn't worth anything to me even if it retails for $100.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 13, 2013)

So, I got my first box today (still no clicky truck on the other account) and well, meh. I'll try everything thats in it, but it just didn't wow me. I got the coola which I won't use, maybe give it to my aunt. Beauty protector, I just bought leave in at Sally's, but I'm down to try it. Joie perfume, which I got in my other box last month and won't use either one. The pen is teal, awesome. And the Sumita liner in Raina (blue) all in all, not bad, but I would have LOVED that cargo blush, and a gloss. I'm all makeup. Thats why I have 3 ipsy bags coming lol. Here's hoping my second box isn't as lackluster as this one.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 13, 2013)

I got my second box today &amp; am so glad I didn't get what it said I was supposed to get according to the website. I got a pink pen (I have pink everything, so I was happy about that), Amika oil treatment (it's a 10ml bottle - it should last a while), Coola sunscreen (2nd one this month - I got one in my first box), Isaac Mizrahi perfume (I got that in my first box too), &amp; Cargo lip gloss in Sunset Blvd. (definitely not something I'd buy or eve try normally). In my first box, I got the Runa tea sampler (my iPad keeps wanting to change "Runa" to "RNA"), Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel, Coola sunscreen, Isaac Mizrahi perfume, &amp; Cargo blush. I'll probably only end up using the pen, blush, &amp; oil treatment &amp; put the rest in my ever-growing trade bag (I had to upgrade my storage method from Birchbox &amp; Sample Society boxes). I'm planning on giving the tea to my mom when she visits next. I'm pretty happy about the pink pen , blush, &amp; oil treatment though. As for the Birchbox/Ipsy feud, I like the way magicalmom put it - Birchbox is like an older, responsible child, while Ipsy is like a younger, carefree child (paraphrasing). Birchbox sends practical stuff I'll actually use. Ipsy tends to send shiny, pretty things. Birchbox's products seem to be better quality, while Ipsy's products seem to be somewhat la king in that department (in my opinion). I prefer the products Birchbox sends, but I do like how Ipsy sends bags.


----------



## Meahlea (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my second box today &amp; am so glad I didn't get what it said I was supposed to get according to the website. I got a pink pen (I have pink everything, so I was happy about that), Amika oil treatment (it's a 10ml bottle - it should last a while), Coola sunscreen (2nd one this month - I got one in my first box), Isaac Mizrahi perfume (I got that in my first box too), &amp; Cargo lip gloss in Sunset Blvd. (definitely not something I'd buy or eve try normally). In my first box, I got the Runa tea sampler (my iPad keeps wanting to change "Runa" to "RNA"), Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel, Coola sunscreen, Isaac Mizrahi perfume, &amp; Cargo blush. I'll probably only end up using the pen, blush, &amp; oil treatment &amp; put the rest in my ever-growing trade bag (I had to upgrade my storage method from Birchbox &amp; Sample Society boxes). I'm planning on giving the tea to my mom when she visits next. I'm pretty happy about the pink pen , blush, &amp; oil treatment though.
> 
> As for the Birchbox/Ipsy feud, I like the way magicalmom put it - Birchbox is like an older, responsible child, while Ipsy is like a younger, carefree child (paraphrasing). Birchbox sends practical stuff I'll actually use. Ipsy tends to send shiny, pretty things. Birchbox's products seem to be better quality, while Ipsy's products seem to be somewhat la king in that department (in my opinion). I prefer the products Birchbox sends, but I do like how Ipsy sends bags.


Your second box is my box! What size was the lip gloss?


----------



## Shanny81 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not gotten their clicky truck yet?  I'm feeling so left out! lol
> 
> Also, this was on dog shaming yesterday and I thought it was hilarious!!


Ha!  I had a schnauzer named Pepper as well.  And she always ate my stuff.


----------



## tulosai (May 13, 2013)

I am quite literally over a thousand posts behind, so sorry if this was already addressed.  Was anyone else's Folle de joie perfume sample not really full?  It is not like 1/2 full or anything but it is definitely not full like I am used to them being.  Was this a thing? Did anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Jamie P (May 13, 2013)

Is the cargo lipgloss a full size?


----------



## audiophilekate (May 13, 2013)

> > I got my second box today
> 
> 
> Your second box is my box! What size was the lip gloss?


 4.5ml/0.15oz - the lip gloss portion is about the size of my pinky. It's a pretty big sample.


----------



## gemstone (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am quite literally over a thousand posts behind, so sorry if this was already addressed.  Was anyone else's Folle de joie perfume sample not really full?  It is not like 1/2 full or anything but it is definitely not full like I am used to them being.  Was this a thing? Did anyone else have this experience?


 Mine was almost full, you should email bb.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box... Box 9.  I already knew what was in it, but when I was doing my unboxing video I just felt like "wow it is hard to be all excited for toothpaste and tea."  And I got a black eyeliner.  Womp womp.
> 
> ...


This!!


----------



## gemstone (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I got from BB today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

> it kind of seems like you only made all of these posts to stir up trouble, tbh. Â this forum is filled with people who obviously love bb/already know all about ipsy. Â like a lot of people have said, the "value" of ipsy doesn't mean anything if the products aren't what you would use. Â it's awesome that you like it, but we see enough of this kind of comparison by the ipsy fb mob on birchbox's page.


 This. In birchbox world you got the coveted 6 sample box, and all great samples IMO.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am quite literally over a thousand posts behind, so sorry if this was already addressed.  Was anyone else's Folle de joie perfume sample not really full?  It is not like 1/2 full or anything but it is definitely not full like I am used to them being.  Was this a thing? Did anyone else have this experience?


 There was maybe 1/4 of the tube full of air at the top of mine, if that makes sense. It seemed like a pretty standard size sample to me. It will last a while, and that is what matters!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This.
> 
> In birchbox world you got the coveted 6 sample box, and all great samples IMO.


No perfume samples to boot.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

I just asked this in another discussion thread but maybe someone here knows. I have a 25% off promo code. Can I combine that with the supergood gift with purchase?


----------



## Meahlea (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just asked this in another discussion thread but maybe someone here knows. I have a 25% off promo code. Can I combine that with the supergood gift with purchase?


Don't think so...sorry. You can combine it with a pick 2 pack though


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't think so...sorry. You can combine it with a pick 2 pack though


Okay that's what I thought but figured I would ask. I was trying to wait for a pick 2 pack but the code expires tomorrow!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 13, 2013)

ugh I'm so annoyed! my box has been sitting in a city close by mine for the past 3 days. I could've had it by now!! okay, done complaining I'm just so antsy/excited to get it ( even though its my last :'( )


----------



## bluemustang (May 13, 2013)

> it kind of seems like you only made all of these posts to stir up trouble, tbh. Â this forum is filled with people who obviously love bb/already know all about ipsy. Â like a lot of people have said, the "value" of ipsy doesn't mean anything if the products aren't what you would use. Â it's awesome that you like it, but we see enough of this kind of comparison by the ipsy fb mob on birchbox's page.


 I just want to say Pinktergal (hopefully I spelled that right) isn't a troll.. I remember we used to be box twins a lot (because she looks amazing for her age!) and then our boxes went down hill some, she dropped BB after her year was up and I just changed my profile. But I wanted to vouch that she generally had good intentions. I loved the analogy of BB and Ipsy.. Soooo true! I keep my BB to try new things and the points (just last month I used a code and points to get a $28 facial moisturizer for $12.. That's crazy awesome). Even my boring boxes are worth it to me. I get Ipsy for my 13 year old to build up a collection and I cancel mine each month and re-sub if the spoilers look good lol this month I got two bags! Haha


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to say Pinktergal (hopefully I spelled that right) isn't a troll.. I remember we used to be box twins a lot (because she looks amazing for her age!) and then our boxes went down hill some, she dropped BB after her year was up and I just changed my profile. But I wanted to vouch that she generally had good intentions.
> 
> I loved the analogy of BB and Ipsy.. Soooo true! I keep my BB to try new things and the points (just last month I used a code and points to get a $28 facial moisturizer for $12.. That's crazy awesome). Even my boring boxes are worth it to me. I get Ipsy for my 13 year old to build up a collection and I cancel mine each month and re-sub if the spoilers look good lol this month I got two bags! Haha


I just used a code and my points to buy the Kerastase Primer that's normally $42 for $1.50!


----------



## Dollysantana (May 13, 2013)

Just found this on Instagram and thought I would share! Is that a full size cargo compared to the others this one is huge lol ! ðŸ˜ And the ojon oil is also big compared to the ones they sent out last time !


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

Got my box 31 today.  Got the purple pen and what appears to be a black eyeliner.  Does anyone know if you can determine the color somewhere (in writing) without taking off the plastic seal?  My tube "appears" all black but could be navy or purple for all I know.  I am reluctant to break the seal in case I decide to trade.  TIA!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ugh I'm so annoyed! my box has been sitting in a city close by mine for the past 3 days. I could've had it by now!! okay, done complaining I'm just so antsy/excited to get it ( even though its my last :'( )


 If your tracking your box on the Birchbox website, try putting the tracking # in the USPS website.  The tracking on the Birchbox website kept saying my box was in Springfeild MA (Im in Boston) for 3 days.  When I finally put the number in the USPS site, I discovered my box had been waiting for me at my post office for 2 days, but I have a post office box.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the cargo lipgloss a full size?


Yes its full size.


----------



## wadedl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to say Pinktergal (hopefully I spelled that right) isn't a troll.. I remember we used to be box twins a lot (because she looks amazing for her age!) and then our boxes went down hill some, she dropped BB after her year was up and I just changed my profile. But I wanted to vouch that she generally had good intentions.
> 
> I loved the analogy of BB and Ipsy.. Soooo true! I keep my BB to try new things and the points (just last month I used a code and points to get a $28 facial moisturizer for $12.. That's crazy awesome). Even my boring boxes are worth it to me. I get Ipsy for my 13 year old to build up a collection and I cancel mine each month and re-sub if the spoilers look good lol this month I got two bags! Haha


 I know I have seen pinktergal around too. Ipsy was really impressive this month so I can see her point in a way. I ended up ordering one for my mom and one for a friend. I got 3 out of 5 products I wanted(as in they were exactly what I wanted seeing the variations). A purple Zoya, a full size Pacifica Island Vanilla Rollerball, full size Mirabella Lip Sheer, Nume Finishing Serum (Would have liked but I have a bunch of similar items right now) and a concealer (did not match). 

Birchbox Coola Suncscreen (want to try), tiny perfume sample(at least it sprays but I don't like florals), Beauty Protector (was hoping to get for my daughter's tangly hair), sumita pencil  (navy is kind of blah) and a pen in teal (love that color).

Ipsy had me jumping up and down and Birchbox was ok.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

The bandwagoning gets old, it seems like every month ipsy fans are insistent upon shoving how great it is down EVERYONES throat, I see it on facebook, instagram, makeuptalk, wherever. Most people who are subscription fans to begin with know of the existence of both companies. I've always preferred to keep my birchbox business on birchbox's facebook/mut topic and my ipsy business on ipsy's facebook/mut topic.


----------



## Holly120 (May 13, 2013)

I agree! I love no matter what I get in any of my boxes! 10.00 is worth the surprises I get in my mailbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bandwagoning gets old, it seems like every month ipsy fans are insistent upon shoving how great it is down EVERYONES throat, I see it on facebook, instagram, makeuptalk, wherever. Most people who are subscription fans to begin with know of the existence of both companies. I've always preferred to keep my birchbox business on birchbox's facebook/mut topic and my ipsy business on ipsy's facebook/mut topic.


 I just wanted to add it's okay to like both!! I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Usually I am more impressed when I open Ipsy, and I am not gonna lie, that was _never_ more true than this month with my 4 teeny tiny BB samples, only one of which interested me at all.  However, the teeny tiny hair detangler that didn't interest me _at all_ just saved my life, so you really do never know.


----------



## Holly120 (May 13, 2013)

Oh, and my tracking said it was projected for Wednesday but I got mine ( box 34) today!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to add it's okay to like both!! I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Usually I am more impressed when I open Ipsy, and I am not gonna lie, that was _never_ more true than this month with my 4 teeny tiny BB samples, only one of which interested me at all.  However, the teeny tiny hair detangler that didn't interest me _at all_ just saved my life, so you really do never know.


 Of course! Which is why I said I'm subbed to both. I just don't see the point in parading around this topic about it when presumably most here do know what ipsy is and where to go if we want to talk about it.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 13, 2013)

> Got my box 31 today. Â Got the purple pen and what appears to be a black eyeliner. Â Does anyone know if you can determine the color somewhere (in writing) without taking off the plastic seal? Â My tube "appears" all black but could be navy or purple for all I know. Â I am reluctant to break the seal in case I decide to trade. Â TIA!


 My liner is blue, it says on the side "raina"(sp?) And the end is very dark blue. I opened mine bc the room I was in was kind of dark and I thought it was black. Of course then I saw the color name on the side, and in a brighter lit room I could tell the end was dark blue.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

Got my box today....

The Cargo lipsgloss is very thick but doesn't seem drying - however if your lips are kinda chapped (which I suffer from) - it really brings it out  The color looks too harsh on me (I got Sunset Blvd) - I plan on giving it to my mom as part of her birthday gift.

The Pen does write in pink - not my favorite color at all..BUT it does write fairly nice - it will help keep things organized when I get report. 1 off of the pack of pens at target or walmart (two places I rarely frequent...maybe my SIL will want the coupon).  It does expire on 9/30/13.

I feel like a lot of you - the hair oils are adding up! I liked the Amika hair conditioning mask in the past...so I'm curious how this will work. They REALLY packaged it well.  It has a seal around the cap and then a stopper inside. Smells nice.

Fabulous perfume - I like when I get samples with the spray. Not sure of the scent yet.  Looking at the ingredients...I feel like I'm gonna spontaneously combust.  It goes on super alcohol smell but it is starting to dry into something nicer.  I can see someone getting headaches with this or causing the office to get the case of the sicks if over sprayed.

Coola sunscreen - at first I thought it smelled nice...then it became something I wasn't crazy about.  Kinda watery and sticky after it dries. Not to sure...and I can't afford to test a face product right now. (I got 27 days to my wedding..I am trying to avoid starting any new skin care)

I really really really wanted to like the cargo. It is a nice sized sample.  The sample sizes are getting better.  I'm kinda meh on the pen.  I can take it or leave it.  But - I can always use a pen (I can only document on the written charts in black or blue pen though). Can't wait to use the Amika - but I have sooo many hair oils now! 

Happy Monday Ladies


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did someone actually get that massive blush in their birchbox 0_0


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

Holy Moly - that blush is HUGE


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> Got my box 31 today. Â Got the purple pen and what appears to be a black eyeliner. Â Does anyone know if you can determine the color somewhere (in writing) without taking off the plastic seal? Â My tube "appears" all black but could be navy or purple for all I know. Â I am reluctant to break the seal in case I decide to trade. Â TIA!


 I'm behind on this thread, but just in case no one has answered: The shade name is on the barrel of the pencil next to "CONTRAST EYE PENCIL." Suman is black, Raina is navy, Jamun is plum, and Saletti is gray. According to the box card, it looks like these are to promote the mini four-pack, so I think these are the only four they're sending out (read: no lime! Sad face!). As a side note, I have two navy so far and one more box to come later.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 13, 2013)

I tried the Beauty Protector, and while it smelled delightful, I looked like the before picture in a Frizz Ease ad.


----------



## Dollysantana (May 13, 2013)

Yes they did crazy huh! ðŸ˜ Here is another one you can see the size better to bad it was ruined it comes with a box


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to add it's okay to like both!! I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Usually I am more impressed when I open Ipsy, and I am not gonna lie, that was _never_ more true than this month with my 4 teeny tiny BB samples, only one of which interested me at all.  However, the teeny tiny hair detangler that didn't interest me _at all_ just saved my life, so you really do never know.


 That Beauty Protector is one of the best things EVER!!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 13, 2013)

> If your tracking your box on the Birchbox website, try putting the tracking # in the USPS website.Â  The tracking on the Birchbox website kept saying my box was in Springfeild MA (Im in Boston) for 3 days.Â  When I finally put the number in the USPS site, I discovered my box had been waiting for me at my post office for 2 days, but I have a post office box.


 ill try that! though it comes to my mailbox and I checked today, but maybe it's closer  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> That Beauty Protector is one of the best things EVER!! Â


 I am currently agonizing over whether to put my duplicate box up for a full-box trade because it had this in it. And I have two of them already plus a full-size bottle plus about a half-dozen hair serum samples plus all of the leave-in stuff from the Allure box. I have enough leave-in treatments for a year, but I am still reluctant to swap this box away. I think they must put the hair equivalent of crack in this stuff.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 13, 2013)

Curious if the people who received the Weleda samples received all the same fragrance or different ones? Think it's strange that I received 3 packets of the same lotion instead of a sampler. This is the first time I've received foil packets, so curious if that's unusual or not?


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Ladies! Mine must be black.  Mine says "man contrast eye pencil" so I assume it is Suman aka black!  Thanks for helping out now to try or not to try?  I could look at it as my duty as a beauty enthusiast and lover of eye pencils to try it because it may not be the same as the other 25+ black eye liners I have!



> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My liner is blue, it says on the side "raina"(sp?) And the end is very dark blue. I opened mine bc the room I was in was kind of dark and I thought it was black. Of course then I saw the color name on the side, and in a brighter lit room I could tell the end was dark blue.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm behind on this thread, but just in case no one has answered: The shade name is on the barrel of the pencil next to "CONTRAST EYE PENCIL." Suman is black, Raina is navy, Jamun is plum, and Saletti is gray. According to the box card, it looks like these are to promote the mini four-pack, so I think these are the only four they're sending out (read: no lime! Sad face!). As a side note, I have two navy so far and one more box to come later.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious if the people who received the Weleda samples received all the same fragrance or different ones? Think it's strange that I received 3 packets of the same lotion instead of a sampler. This is the first time I've received foil packets, so curious if that's unusual or not?


 I got 3 different scented foil packages last month of the Weleda


----------



## JHP07 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it kind of seems like you only made all of these posts to stir up trouble, tbh.  this forum is filled with people who obviously love bb/already know all about ipsy.  like a lot of people have said, the "value" of ipsy doesn't mean anything if the products aren't what you would use.  it's awesome that you like it, but we see enough of this kind of comparison by the ipsy fb mob on birchbox's page.


How is pointing out facts of dollar values making trouble?  I thought this was a forum where we can share opinions, NOT a high school cheerleading squad. Sorry (NOT) that I'm not impressed with $13 worth of samples from BB, when if I only use the $15 Juice Beauty gloss in my Ipsy bag, I'm already getting more value!  Oh, and the Ipsy products are sub par? Well the $22 lipstick I got happens to be one of the smoothest lippies I've ever used, and it's a bonus that it's in a color I actually love.  That's more than I can say for a years worth of BB lip colors. 

But don't worry, I'm quitting BB, so I won't be coming here any more and "causing trouble" .


----------



## lorizav (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box... Box 9.  I already knew what was in it, but when I was doing my unboxing video I just felt like "wow it is hard to be all excited for toothpaste and tea."  And I got a black eyeliner.  Womp womp.
> 
> ...


 womp womp got the same box.  Black eyeliner already up on swap list.


----------



## JessP (May 13, 2013)

> Thanks Ladies! Mine must be black. Â Mine says "man contrast eye pencil" so I assume it is Suman aka black! Â Thanks for helping out now to try or not to try? Â I could look at it as my duty as a beauty enthusiast and lover of eye pencils to try it because it may not be the same as the other 25+ black eye liners I have!


Ha! "man contrast" lol. I kind of wish that was the real name, though I wonder what kind of color it would be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too funny.


----------



## pinktergal (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to say Pinktergal (hopefully I spelled that right) isn't a troll.. I remember we used to be box twins a lot (because she looks amazing for her age!) and then our boxes went down hill some, she dropped BB after her year was up and I just changed my profile. But I wanted to vouch that she generally had good intentions.
> 
> I loved the analogy of BB and Ipsy.. Soooo true! I keep my BB to try new things and the points (just last month I used a code and points to get a $28 facial moisturizer for $12.. That's crazy awesome). Even my boring boxes are worth it to me. I get Ipsy for my 13 year old to build up a collection and I cancel mine each month and re-sub if the spoilers look good lol this month I got two bags! Haha


Thanks for remembering me, Blue Mustang!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And, yes, our boxes kept getting worse over time. I changed up my profile before I left, too, bit it didn't help. When I did get a good box, I was always enthusiastic.  But those (for me) were too few and far between. I know that BB does send out some amazing things, and some full sizes, but I never got any of the "cool" stuff. So I had enough and moved on. And before, we could say it like we see it here without getting jumped on.

I can never go by the Ipsy spoilers. I actually didn't think this month's bag was going to be that great, but I was blown away when I opened it. I read some posts here where people are getting disenchanted with BB, so I just wanted to show an alternative.

Anyway, it was nice chatting with you again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SonyaB (May 13, 2013)

Got my box this evening.   I received box #34

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
CoTZ Face Natural Skin Tone SPF 40
FusionBeauty LipFusionâ„¢ Infatuation Lip Fattener
LAFACE Laboratories PROTÃ‰GÃ‰R Age Defying Primer
Tweezerman Filemate

Love the little tweezerman files.  The only thing I got a chance to try was the Lip Fusion and I can tell I will not like it.   My lips are very tingly feeling, it feels like when you're at the dentist and the novocaine has worn off.   I am a little sad that the samples are so small.  The points though will make up for it.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious if the people who received the Weleda samples received all the same fragrance or different ones? Think it's strange that I received 3 packets of the same lotion instead of a sampler. This is the first time I've received foil packets, so curious if that's unusual or not?


 I got them in all the same scent too.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 3 different scented foil packages last month of the Weleda


 Oh my - dyslexic Yoda talk going on over here -- sorry


----------



## JHP07 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box 31 today.  Got the purple pen and what appears to be a black eyeliner.  Does anyone know if you can determine the color somewhere (in writing) without taking off the plastic seal?  My tube "appears" all black but could be navy or purple for all I know.  I am reluctant to break the seal in case I decide to trade.  TIA!
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (May 13, 2013)

> I have the super-oily-lid problem and I finally figured out what works for me. I apply an eye primer, then all the eye stuff (eyeshadow, eyeliner, etc.)., and then lightly apply a translucent powder over it. That usually gets everything to stay for a good 8+ hours. Pencil eyeliner doesn't last too long on my eyes, no matter what I do, so I stick with liquid eyeliner (for me, the Eyeko one has been the absolute best) or gel eyeliner. Have you tried the Tarte gel eyeliner? Applies like a dream and stays on too!


 Agreed! I also have oily lids and I love the tarte clay liner... It has wonderful staying power. Also I tried the black orchid (its a deep purple) gel liner by young blood and I have to say its quickly become my favorite!


----------



## Yeti (May 13, 2013)

Got my box today, #3 I think.  I am really happy with it, mostly because it is a 6 sample box and bumps me up to 300 points.  Aaannnd, I think this is my 9 month anniversary so I may be able to put the points together with a discount and have a fun little shopping spree


----------



## saidfreeze (May 13, 2013)

Bag #2 arrived! It was a different bag from the one shown- bummed out that I ended up without the beauty protector after all!



Spoiler







I forgot to include Fabulous. So I got blushes in BOTH boxes. That's 6 or 7 blushes in 2.5 months! Luckily, I got two different colors Los cabos and Ibiza? And the peel was interesting... I think I'm more of a physical exfoliation kinda gal- but at least I know that now.


----------



## AMaas (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bag #2 arrived! It was a different bag from the one shown- bummed out that I ended up without the beauty protector after all!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautydoll (May 13, 2013)

I just got an email from birchbox saying i can sign up (was on the waitlist) Does anyone know if i sign up now will i be getting the May box or June? Thanks


----------



## drk51284 (May 13, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## drk51284 (May 13, 2013)

For all the ups and downs of BB... ordering $80 worth of full-size stuff for free is a pretty winning moment!
I tried to paste a picture but it didn't work... just know, it's a glorious order.


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (May 13, 2013)

Got my first Birchbox today which was Box #32 (thanks again to meaganola &amp; scooby for helping me figure everything out lol)


----------



## bwgraham (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did someone actually get that massive blush in their birchbox 0_0


 i did i got the same birchbox as the one posted.  I just assumed they were all that size lol...


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies! I've wandered over from the ipsy thread to ask you about Birchbox.. I just got an email from them that I can now have a subscription, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews so now I'm not sure if I want to go through with it! I'm not a fan of foil packets and those little perfume samples, since I can get those for free anytime from Sephora! Do you usually get at least one full size item, or is it always random?


----------



## bluemustang (May 13, 2013)

> I know I have seen pinktergal around too. Ipsy was really impressive this month so I can see her point in a way. I ended up ordering one for my mom and one for a friend. I got 3 out of 5 products I wanted(as in they were exactly what I wanted seeing the variations). A purple Zoya, a full size Pacifica Island Vanilla Rollerball, full size Mirabella Lip Sheer, Nume Finishing Serum (Would have liked but I have a bunch of similar items right now) and a concealer (did not match).Â  Birchbox Coola Suncscreen (want to try), tiny perfume sample(at least it sprays but I don't like florals), Beauty Protector (was hoping to get for my daughter's tangly hair), sumita pencil Â (navy is kind of blah) and a pen in teal (love that color). Ipsy had me jumping up and down and Birchbox was ok.Â


 That's what one of my boxes is and I'm just OK too... Maybe once I get it I'll be more excited.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 14, 2013)

> This is Box 1.Â  Box twins!Â  I'm so nervous that my Cargo blush is going to explode in the box...


 I had no idea what the box number was tbh! It's my secondone this minth :x you'll have to let me know what blush you get. I like the Los cabos better, but that's mostly because I have a dupe for the other shade. I assume the shade isn't correlated with the box #. Enjoy!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I've wandered over from the ipsy thread to ask you about Birchbox.. I just got an email from them that I can now have a subscription, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews so now I'm not sure if I want to go through with it! I'm not a fan of foil packets and those little perfume samples, since I can get those for free anytime from Sephora! Do you usually get at least one full size item, or is it always random?


 If you got to post #1679 on this thread (pg 56), Zadidoll lists what is in each of the box variations. You can click on the box numbers to see a picture of the contents. This month out of my two boxes, I am getting one full size product. It varies monthly. Some ladies are getting enormous full size cargo blushes this month. One of the benefits to birchbox is the points system. You receive 10 points for each item you review which translates into money off your box. Once you've reached 200 points, you get $20 off of a purchase from the BB store. If you combine that with free shipping, sample pack deals and coupon codes, it's pretty sweet.

I subscribe to both BB and Ipsy and like them both for different reasons, but if I was forced to choose one, I would end up staying with BB.


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious if the people who received the Weleda samples received all the same fragrance or different ones? Think it's strange that I received 3 packets of the same lotion instead of a sampler. This is the first time I've received foil packets, so curious if that's unusual or not?


 i got three different ones last month: pomegranate, sea buckthorn and wild rose.  all of them smelled good to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (May 14, 2013)

I was expecting my box 22 tomorrow but I checked through the USPS site and now its scheduled for delivery on May 18th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully its wrong and I get my box sooner than that, although I usually get my birchboxes towards the end of the month. I wish I was getting the Cargo blush but I guess a Cargo lipgloss ain't so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

> I just got an email from birchbox saying i can sign up (was on the waitlist) Does anyone know if i sign up now will i be getting the May box or June? Thanks


 You will get a May box, just a little later in the month.


----------



## kira685 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you got to post #1679 on this thread (pg 56), Zadidoll lists what is in each of the box variations. You can click on the box numbers to see a picture of the contents. This month out of my two boxes, I am getting one full size product. It varies monthly. Some ladies are getting enormous full size cargo blushes this month. One of the benefits to birchbox is the points system. You receive 10 points for each item you review which translates into money off your box. Once you've reached 200 points, you get $20 off of a purchase from the BB store. If you combine that with free shipping, sample pack deals and coupon codes, it's pretty sweet.
> 
> I subscribe to both BB and Ipsy and like them both for different reasons, but if I was forced to choose one, I would end up staying with BB.


 Thank you!! I hadn't gotten that far in the thread yet lol but I think I'm going to go for it, if only to test out the points aspect of it. I figure the box is really just $5 if I review each product and use the points to buy stuff. It seems like it has completely different content than ipsy, so maybe I'll find some other types of new products that I like. If not, there's always the option to cancel =)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want a pen.


 OK so of course since I posted that, I got two of box 31....so two pens lol. I actually like them, one is pink and one is purple. If I had to choose between the nail file, men's cologne, tea, razors, lara/luna bars, notecards, those macaroons, and the bb earbuds (all lifestyle extras I have received), I'd choose the pen.


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 14, 2013)

I just realized I have a 25% off code from my 1 year anniversary with BB.  It expires today.  Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should get?


----------



## tabarhodes (May 14, 2013)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaah still no clicky truck!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 14, 2013)

I got box 29 this month.  A bit underwhelmed at first glance, although nothing wrong with any of the items.  Just low "wow" factor.





I did need some dry shampoo so was excited to see that, although I wouldn't spend $18 on dry shampoo.  The Sumitra pencil is in black, which I don't need, but it does seem to be good quality.  Would have loved the navy one!  Don't like that there are only 4 items to review.  I got a purple pen, which is fine with me as a lifestyle item.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OK so of course since I posted that, I got two of box 31....so two pens lol. I actually like them, one is pink and one is purple. If I had to choose between the nail file, men's cologne, tea, razors, lara/luna bars, notecards, those macaroons, and the bb earbuds (all lifestyle extras I have received), I'd choose the pen.


 Lol - while I would take a razor..those things get pricey!


----------



## gemstone (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 29 this month.  A bit underwhelmed at first glance, although nothing wrong with any of the items.  Just low "wow" factor.
> 
> ...


----------



## basementsong (May 14, 2013)

So I placed two orders w/ BB yesterday. I had both shipped to my sister's place in NJ since I heard Newgistics is the slowest shipper ever, and I'll be at her place in a week before I go on vacation. And of course I need want all these new things for my vacation.





Got my shipping notice for one of my two orders today and it's (seriously!) 18 minutes from her apartment. I'm going to be so amused (and grateful) if it takes an eternity for them to arrive. Of course, I won't be amused in the future when things take an eon to ship to my actual address...


----------



## MarieS (May 14, 2013)

I got box #31 as well.  I thought it was 5 really good products and then a little extra pen.  I got a pink one and actually - I like it and will probably use the coupon and buy some more for gifts and cards etc.  Now I have 6 items to review so I can't really say it's a bad thing.  I didn't sign up for BB to get office supplies but if the 6th item is a pen, I can live with that.  I did get some great travel size toothpaste, a black eyeliner that goes on nice and smudges beautifully, hair mask (always a fave) so not complaining.  But I was ready to complain if I got a pen.


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, #3 I think.  I am really happy with it, mostly because it is a 6 sample box and bumps me up to 300 points.  Aaannnd, I think this is my 9 month anniversary so I may be able to put the points together with a discount and have a fun little shopping spree
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> I got box 29 this month.Â  A bit underwhelmed at first glance, although nothing wrong with any of the items.Â  Just low "wow" factor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You may need to open the eyeliner pencil because according to many claims on this post that it comes in black with no or barley there color code on the end or middle. Once they thought it was black, opened it up and it came to their surprise that most colors have been told on this post are: navy, eggplant, and grey. But they said the manufacter's color code names so I can't remember top off from my head. I understand where you're coming from not wanting to open and take a look at the color for sanitary reasons/trade lists. I never wear eyeliner at waterline as most people would use that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> OK so of course since I posted that, I got two of box 31....so two pens lol. I actually like them, one is pink and one is purple. If I had to choose between the nail file, men's cologne, tea, razors, lara/luna bars, notecards, those macaroons, and the bb earbuds (all lifestyle extras I have received), I'd choose the pen.


 Out of all the lifestyle extras I've gotten over the last 15 months, the pen and razor definitely are at the top for me (and the simple eye roller ball if that counts??)


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may need to open the eyeliner pencil because according to many claims on this post that it comes in black with no or barley there color code on the end or middle. Once they thought it was black, opened it up and it came to their surprise that most colors have been told on this post are: navy, eggplant, and grey. But they said the manufacter's color code names so I can't remember top off from my head. I understand where you're coming from not wanting to open and take a look at the color for sanitary reasons/trade lists. I never wear eyeliner at waterline as most people would use that.


 Thanks for the tip about opening the eyeliner! I'm excited to go home and check it out again!!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I also have oily lids and I love the tarte clay liner... It has wonderful staying power. Also I tried the black orchid (its a deep purple) gel liner by young blood and I have to say its quickly become my favorite!


Oily lids here... I thought Eyeko liners had some good staying power but the liner would still travel a bit on me. I've started using UD primer and it's worked great for me! I tend to stick with liquid liner but the NARS long-wear pencils have some pretty good staying power. I will keep the Tarte clay liner in mind for the future though...


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the value breakdown for my 2 May boxes, BB and Ipsy.  I'm not adding a word, just letting the numbers do the talking.
> 
> ...


 It is a great value for what you're spending going with Ipsy, but I would personally be really bored with only makeup items.  I've got lipgloss/lipstick and nail polish coming out of my ears I've got so much.  I'm so much happier trying new types of products, and I'm a total skincare nut.  It is definitely more exciting getting a grab bag full of pretty items, but I want to find products that do more.  I would have loved to try that tea too!  The real BB value for me is not the monetary worth of the products but the points system as well as the actual discovery part.  Different strokes for different folks I guess!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 14, 2013)

My second Birchbox should be making its way to me today! It's the less exciting one, but that's ok! I also signed up for Ipsy this month, but I think I'm going to cancel. It feels more like an "extreme couponing" Box now that I go back and look at previous ones. Also, I gave my mom and mother in law the home garden boxes for Mother's Day and they LOVED them! They thought it was such a great idea and we're excited to try all of the different things.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

I just checked on Instagram. Unfortunately, I'm on my phone and laptop had died probably due to a fried hard drive :-(. I couldn't copy/paste this photo posted by Birchbox. Mollie and Katia are prepping to film the spoilers for June box. I looked on here to see if anyone started the June box thread yet; nope. There are spoilers in the pictures but I have a such poor vision if anyone could get lucky to recognize those products that far.


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

My box is out for delivery, but I work second shift today. I'm hoping it comes before I leave for work!! I'm dying to see what the Cargo lip gloss looks like on me... and I would use my pen at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (May 14, 2013)

> I just checked on Instagram. Unfortunately, I'm on my phone and laptop had died probably due to a fried hard drive :-(. I couldn't copy/paste this photo posted by Birchbox. Mollie and Katia are prepping to film the spoilers for June box. I looked on here to see if anyone started the June box thread yet; nope. There are spoilers in the pictures but I have a such poor vision if anyone could get lucky to recognize those products that far.


 I made a June thread!


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

I can't seem to find any cargo lipgloss swatches online... anyone have one for the color in birchbox??


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> I made a June thread!


 You rock!


----------



## Ineri218 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find any cargo lipgloss swatches online... anyone have one for the color in birchbox??


I received Athens and not happy. It is like a hot pink.


----------



## aricukier (May 14, 2013)

I'm not sure where else to post this but as I was stalking instagram for box pictures I came across a subscription box called boxycharm.  It doesn't launch till June or July so there isn't much about it.  Has anyone else heard of it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> I'm not sure where else to post this but as I was stalking instagram for box pictures I came across a subscription box called boxycharm. Â It doesn't launch till June or July so there isn't much about it. Â Has anyone else heard of it?


 Never heard of it, but you should start a new topic about it! After you mentioned it I went to look for some Instagram pics. My two cents though, after being a member here for over a year I've made it my personal philosophy to stay away from any new subscription programs until they prove themselves. I enjoy reading about all the new ones though :]


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

Nope,



> I'm not sure where else to post this but as I was stalking instagram for box pictures I came across a subscription box called boxycharm. Â It doesn't launch till June or July so there isn't much about it. Â Has anyone else heard of it?


 Nope that's interesting because I saw that picture on Instagram and it doesn't say anything about boxycharm. Where do I find that?


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where else to post this but as I was stalking instagram for box pictures I came across a subscription box called boxycharm.  It doesn't launch till June or July so there isn't much about it.  Has anyone else heard of it?


It looks like it already launched...

_(Sorry but because the link was originally started by an unauthorized company it had to be removed. - Zadidoll)_


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> Never heard of it, but you should start a new topic about it! After you mentioned it I went to look for some Instagram pics. My two cents though, after being a member here for over a year I've made it my personal philosophy to stay away from any new subscription programs until they prove themselves. I enjoy reading about all the new ones though :]


 Good idea.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> It looks like it already launched... url deleted


 According to their site, they aren't actually shipping yet so I don't think they've actually launched yet.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for the triple posts. My phone showed that the mag didn't go thru so sorry about that. I think it was in funk with reception.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Sorry for the triple posts. My phone showed that the mag didn't go thru so sorry about that. I think it was in funk with reception.


 Heheh I cleaned it up, so it's all right. My phone is doing the same thing right now too actually.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to their site, they aren't actually shipping yet so I don't think they've actually launched yet.


 Under "The Box" is provides alleged quotes from alleged customers. The website looks too much like Glossybox which throws red flags at me for some reason....


----------



## tulosai (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I've wandered over from the ipsy thread to ask you about Birchbox.. I just got an email from them that I can now have a subscription, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews so now I'm not sure if I want to go through with it! I'm not a fan of foil packets and those little perfume samples, since I can get those for free anytime from Sephora! Do you usually get at least one full size item, or is it always random?


 No, you definitely will not always get one full sized item so if that is important to you pass on BB. At first I was disillusioned with BB myself but as time goes on I begin to see perks to membership- rapidly accumulating points and superb customer service being 2 of them.  I also do find that, in general, I will use up my BB samples whereas the full sized  Ipsy ones will often sit there, lonely and languishing after one or 2 uses.  However, it is a matter of personal preference and what is important to you. This is not the sub for the full sized sample lover.  I think I have gotten one full sized sample in my 5 months of subscribing.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

Thank



> Heheh I cleaned it up, so it's all right. My phone is doing the same thing right now too actually.


 Thanks for cleaning up (sorry).


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> you can review the pen!


Good to know, thanks!  I was assuming I couldn't because it wasn't listed on my card.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, you definitely will not always get one full sized item so if that is important to you pass on BB. At first I was disillusioned with BB myself but as time goes on I begin to see perks to membership- rapidly accumulating points and superb customer service being 2 of them.  I also do find that, in general, I will use up my BB samples whereas the full sized  Ipsy ones will often sit there, lonely and languishing after one or 2 uses.  However, it is a matter of personal preference and what is important to you. This is not the sub for the full sized sample lover.  I think I have gotten one full sized sample in my 5 months of subscribing.


 I think I associate with your plight very much. I used to be an Ipsy subscriber, unsubscribed, then re-subbed again after seeing all the spoilers (actually ordered two bags and regretting it now). I just added a second Birchbox account this month because when I went back and looked at all the bags I received from Birchbox, even though the samples were small and not TOO exciting, I used every one of them. I think the quality of samples is much higher. I know Ipsy has a lot of fans, but frankly speaking, I have no idea if Mirabella, MICA Beauty, Yaby, Be a Bombshell etc. would get any attention if it were not for Ipsy. I would be wary of marking these brands as "high end" just because of their prices. I will unsubscribing both my Ipsy accounts again. I think I'm finally done with the service. I haven't had the need to contact BB customer care yet, but it's amazing how quickly I accumulate points and can use it to buy really nice items in their shop. I think Birchbox is definitely a keeper, even though there are months when the box doesn't seem like a good value.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I associate with your plight very much. I used to be an Ipsy subscriber, unsubscribed, then re-subbed again after seeing all the spoilers (actually ordered two bags and regretting it now). I just added a second Birchbox account this month because when I went back and looked at all the bags I received from Birchbox, even though the samples were small and not TOO exciting, I used every one of them. I think the quality of samples is much higher. I know Ipsy has a lot of fans, but frankly speaking, I have no idea if Mirabella, MICA Beauty, Yaby, Be a Bombshell etc. would get any attention if it were not for Ipsy. I would be wary of marking these brands as "high end" just because of their prices. I will unsubscribing both my Ipsy accounts again. I think I'm finally done with the service. I haven't had the need to contact BB customer care yet, but it's amazing how quickly I accumulate points and can use it to buy really nice items in their shop. I think Birchbox is definitely a keeper, even though there are months when the box doesn't seem like a good value.


 This is how I am as well. I actually almost never use my Ipsy samples, but I stay subscribed because I like to get stuff in the mail and the occasional item that I like. I ordered two Ipsy bags this month, but I'm pleased with what I'm getting in both of them. I still have a ton of Birchbox samples to go through, but I do actually use my samples from Birchbox. I also like that Birchbox is reputable brands and that it honestly, one of the biggest draws of Birchbox for me. IMO, Ipsy sends out some sketch brands from time to time, whereas Birchbox sends out stuff I feel pretty confident about (even it is doesn't *excite* me every time).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

Has BB shipped any of the Nuance boxes yet?  I'm in a no buy this month so I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks!  I was assuming I couldn't because it wasn't listed on my card.


 My simple rollerball wasn't last month either.  I guess BB finds don't make it to the card???


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I've wandered over from the ipsy thread to ask you about Birchbox.. I just got an email from them that I can now have a subscription, but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews so now I'm not sure if I want to go through with it! I'm not a fan of foil packets and those little perfume samples, since I can get those for free anytime from Sephora! Do you usually get at least one full size item, or is it always random?


 I really agree with a lot of the advice you've already gotten! I also want to point out that with the exception of the Juicy perfumes (ugh), every perfume I've gotten from Birchbox is one I've never seen at Sephora - specialty brands or lines that I'd actually never even heard of. Atelier Cologne has been my favorite new perfume brand from BB. However, I have also never ever minded the perfume samples, so maybe I'm biased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same box! I wasn't a fan of the Lip Fusion, either. However - that LAFACE Primer, IMO, is awesome!!! My makeup tends to wear off by mid afternoon (with or without primer) and when I used that product it lasted ALL day! I'll be using BB points for it once it's in stock in the BB Store! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is how I am as well. I actually almost never use my Ipsy samples, but I stay subscribed because I like to get stuff in the mail and the occasional item that I like. I ordered two Ipsy bags this month, but I'm pleased with what I'm getting in both of them. I still have a ton of Birchbox samples to go through, but I do actually use my samples from Birchbox. I also like that Birchbox is reputable brands and that it honestly, one of the biggest draws of Birchbox for me. IMO, Ipsy sends out some sketch brands from time to time, whereas Birchbox sends out stuff I feel pretty confident about (even it is doesn't *excite* me every time).


 Good point - I love receiving boxes in the mail as well. Thankfully I've found some other boxes that I like (Green Grab Bag, Eco-Emi, Goodebox).


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Under "The Box" is provides alleged quotes from alleged customers. The website looks too much like Glossybox which throws red flags at me for some reason....


 Funny, because when I clicked on "subscribe" to try and find a price, my mouse hovered over the picture and the name that is on the picture (the one that pops up when you hover) is none other than.....Glossybox! hmmm. very sneaky.

had to edit since I'm still investigating. It's also $21 a month, and promises "at least 4 full size products"  in total 5-6 beauty items.

they just registered the site on March 20 of this year, and the info is as follows

  Registrant:

   Domains By Proxy, LLC

   DomainsByProxy.com

   14747 N Northsight Blvd Suite 111, PMB 309

   Scottsdale, Arizona 85260

   United States

All signs point to not the same company as Glossybox, but looks like they're sure trying to be.


----------



## gemstone (May 14, 2013)

I just have to say, I love this cargo sample packaging. The L is Bali that I got from birchbox and on the R is Ibiza I got from ulta.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> Funny, because when I clicked on "subscribe" to try and find a price, my mouse hovered over the picture and the name that is on the picture (the one that pops up when you hover) is none other than.....Glossybox! hmmm. very sneaky. had to edit since I'm still investigating. It's also $21 a month, and promises "at least 4 full size products"Â  in total 5-6 beauty items. they just registered the site on March 20 of this year, and the info is as follows Â Â Registrant: Â Â Â Domains By Proxy, LLC Â Â Â DomainsByProxy.com Â Â Â 14747 N Northsight Blvd Suite 111, PMB 309 Â Â Â Scottsdale, Arizona 85260 Â Â Â United States All signs point toÂ not the same company as Glossybox, but looks likeÂ they're sure trying to be.


 Mmmm Interesting.. I have a friend that lives near in Scottsdale and I could ask him to check them out at their facilities and see what's the deal? LOLOL I'm a such naughty girl! I don't know if my friend would do that for me as he probably would think I'm a stalker! I agree with you. They just launched their FB page on April 7th. Sometimes, you know, trying not to judge by its book cover; sometimes you gotta give them a credit for trying to establish a business. Establishing a business is not always easy these days.. Maybe, I better put on my slueth hat and look for any legitmate business article about them?


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Under "The Box" is provides alleged quotes from alleged customers. The website looks too much like Glossybox which throws red flags at me for some reason....


 Suspicious that a box that has not even launched would have so many glowing reviews already. If you read the last quote on their review page, it seems they missed changing "GB" to "Boxycharm." Possibly taking reviews from other sites? Red flag enough for me to wait this one out.


----------



## shy32 (May 14, 2013)

I was contemplating getting a second birchbox sub and was wondering how most people do it? Do you gift it or use your reference and wait for an invite?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 14, 2013)

Another good bb point vs ipsy is the lack of repetition in birchbox. If you get a repeat item you can usually contact them and they will credit your account. I love the variety and knowing that over the course of a year I get tons of different kinds of products to try. Ipsy is more repetitive bc it's all makeup and there is only so much makeup variety you can get.


----------



## jmd252 (May 14, 2013)

> I was contemplating getting a second birchbox sub and was wondering how most people do it? Do you gift it or use your reference and wait for an invite? :blink:


 Hello! This is actually my first post, though I've been reading the forums for a while. I got my second Birchbox subscription in April (sooo glad I did...I LOVED both boxes!) and I don't know if I did it right or not but I just used my referral code and did a full second subscription, not a gift subscription. I didn't get any points for referring myself, though. I guess they can check that? Still love it. I cancelled the other makeup subscription service I had to get a second to Birchbox because I love BB, their quality, points, customer service, etc.


----------



## hiheather (May 14, 2013)

I got my box today! Pink pen and Los Cabos Cargo. A color that hates my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 14, 2013)

They do check if you refer yourself, but if you buy yourself a gift sub, you'll get the points too. Unfortunately it also means getting the welcome box which can be pretty ehhh


----------



## shy32 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! This is actually my first post, though I've been reading the forums for a while. I got my second Birchbox subscription in April (sooo glad I did...I LOVED both boxes!) and I don't know if I did it right or not but I just used my referral code and did a full second subscription, not a gift subscription. I didn't get any points for referring myself, though. I guess they can check that? Still love it. I cancelled the other makeup subscription service I had to get a second to Birchbox because I love BB, their quality, points, customer service, etc.


 congrats on first post!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They do check if you refer yourself, but if you buy yourself a gift sub, you'll get the points too. Unfortunately it also means getting the welcome box which can be pretty ehhh


 thanks to both of you for your response!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

Re



> They do check if you refer yourself, but if you buy yourself a gift sub, you'll get the points too. Unfortunately it also means getting the welcome box which can be pretty ehhh


 Really? How come welcome box is ehhh? Less samples? Or repeats?


----------



## BisousDarling (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Re
> 
> Really? How come welcome box is ehhh? Less samples? Or repeats?


 Do we know what the welcome box looks like this month?


----------



## supermary (May 14, 2013)

I finally got the last of my four May boxes today! Here is everything I got; for me, each sample is a winner and I will use each one to the last drop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

My Cargo blush was FULL SIZE!!!!

Crazy.








Everything else was exceptionally tiny though...

Supergoop CC Cream

100% Pure Body Cream (two very small packets)

Ojon hair oil (cute mini bottle)

Mizrahi Fabulous- perfume vial


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2013)

Lol! Of course everything will be exceptionally tiny compared to that monster! What a great box!!



> My Cargo blush was FULL SIZE!!!! Crazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was contemplating getting a second birchbox sub and was wondering how most people do it? Do you gift it or use your reference and wait for an invite?
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Cargo blush was FULL SIZE!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol! Of course everything will be exceptionally tiny compared to that monster! What a great box!!


LOL. I am not complaining I am super happy and was SO SURPRISED. But seriously the other samples are really small (by sample standards) The Body Cream is in a ketchup packet size that is half full. Would barely cover a burger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Re
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2013)

Yum! Lotion burger. That's so exciting!!



> LOL. I am not complaining I am super happy and was SO SURPRISED. But seriously the other samples are really small (by sample standards) The Body Cream is in a ketchup packet size that is half full. Would barely cover a burger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

I was kinda hoping the eye liner pencil would be a different color since I just bought a black stila liquid eyeliner pen that is a beast, but I swatched it on m hand and it wasn't another color, oh wellllll.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stila Stay All Day liquid liner? Is that what you bought? I just bought that a few weeks ago and I'm in LOVE with it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

Here's my box 9. I think I'm most excited about the Coola SPF 30 Face Sunscreen. However, I just read the ingredients and Avobenzone and Octinoxate are chemical SPF, aren't they? The Sumita eyeliner is black.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stila Stay All Day liquid liner? Is that what you bought? I just bought that a few weeks ago and I'm in LOVE with it.


 Yes! I got it in black and turquoise. The turquoise isn't as vibrant/solid as I would like (I think it's one of those that works better in the smudge stick) but the black eyeliner is perfect.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 14, 2013)

That ojon hair oil looks smallish but I got at least 7 uses out of it bc you only need a small amount. So it's a good sample.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That ojon hair oil looks smallish but I got at least 7 uses out of it bc you only need a small amount. So it's a good sample.


You are right. It is a nice sample. Perfect travel size too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetTea (May 14, 2013)

Got my box today (a day early), and I got the color variation I wanted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay. I got the Cargo blush in los cabos, pink pen, and also a 1oz bottle of Kerastase shampoo, coola, and folle de joie (not sure how I feel about the smell yet).

The blush is a gorgeous color but it is alarmingly sparkly on my hand. Like, glitter. I will have to see how that translates to the face.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suspicious that a box that has not even launched would have so many glowing reviews already. If you read the last quote on their review page, it seems they missed changing "GB" to "Boxycharm." Possibly taking reviews from other sites? Red flag enough for me to wait this one out.


 

I can't even get to the site anymore.  It's asking me to log in.


----------



## barbyechick (May 14, 2013)

got my box #6 a day early today!

everything definitely looks small, but I'm pretty happy - I subbed after following for a few months so I know what to expect, and after two months of being very happy I don't mind a less stellar one. The blush (i got los cabos) is a pretty color with orange tones and shimmer - not sure it would be a blush I want but I think it'll make a lovely eyeshadow, great size though!

One question for anyone who got the Coola - anyone else end up with an empty one? I was hoping to get it and was glad I did but when I took the little seal off to test the texture and smell it I squeezed and squeezed till no air was in and ended up with a drop lol.

At least it seemed like a nice drop but now it's all gone


----------



## kewhicker (May 14, 2013)

Anyone have issues with their Coola not being sealed at the top of the bottle? I get two boxes, both of which got the Coola... and both of which had oozed lotion all. over. It must just be my luck, haha!


----------



## Goodie (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if you receive a "welcome" box when your gift sub runs out and then you subscribe? May is when my 6 month gift sub expires. I got my may box. I went to subscribe to the monthly service and in my cart it says "Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription" and right below it says "shipping may 25." I really don't want a welcome box because I'm worried they'll send me dupes of what I've already received this month. I want to receive the June box. I'm worried I'll miss something great!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

Odd, I swear that new box sub posted something in here a few mins ago. Am I seeing things?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Odd, I swear that new box sub posted something in here a few mins ago. Am I seeing things?


 They did. It was deleted because companies are not allowed to post here about their products unless they are a paid advertiser :]


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> They did. It was deleted because companies are not allowed to post here about their products unless they are a paid advertiser :]


 Aaaah, gotcha makes perfect sense. As long as I'm not going crazy haha


----------



## Dollysantana (May 14, 2013)

Wow just got my birchbox this is what it looks like I really wanted this box crazy ðŸ˜




This is what my box showed



Confused how will I review my box ???


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Email them about it and they'll update you account manually OR fix it so you can review the items you received.



> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow just got my birchbox this is what it looks like I really wanted this box crazy ðŸ˜
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 14, 2013)

I received box 21 which I thought was pretty good until I saw the Cargo blush samples in some of the boxes! I thought it was kind of funny that I had 2 samples of the La Fresh makeup remover and 2 of the Fresh Lotus face cream samples. I don't know if it was a mistake or not, but it makes me feel better since they are foil samples!


----------



## Dollysantana (May 14, 2013)

Oh ok I will thanks zadi ðŸ˜Š


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 21 which I thought was pretty good until I saw the Cargo blush samples in some of the boxes! I thought it was kind of funny that I had 2 samples of the La Fresh makeup remover and 2 of the Fresh Lotus face cream samples. I don't know if it was a mistake or not, but it makes me feel better since they are foil samples!


 They've been on a trend lately of sending out multiples if they send out foil packets, which I appreciate greatly. The last few foil packets I've received came with multiples. It makes me a lot more comfortable with actually trying out a product.


----------



## randerso (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One question for anyone who got the Coola - anyone else end up with an empty one? I was hoping to get it and was glad I did but when I took the little seal off to test the texture and smell it I squeezed and squeezed till no air was in and ended up with a drop lol.
> 
> At least it seemed like a nice drop but now it's all gone


 Yes, my COOLA sample was almost completely empty! I was so bummed because what little I can get out smells lovely. I emailed BB to see if they could send me another sample of it.

Got Box #31: COOLA, sumita eyeliner, mavis toothpaste, amika hair mask, perfume.

This was kind of an 'eh' month. The COOLA was lovely but empty. The eyeliner is okay but I have at least 3 black pencil eyeliners already. The mavis toothpaste doesn't contain fluoride, what's the point? The perfume is not my cup of tea, too strong and musky. The hair mask smells good, I am excited for that!

And the pen ... really, what was Birchbox thinking? I buy a beauty sub to get totally unnecessarily, girly products - - not office supplies. Yeah, it's just an extra, but it's like getting socks for Christmas!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 14, 2013)

yeah.. they just pm'ed me this.. remove it if you must.. but.. makes me go hmm

{_Deleted since it's the same post we removed. They (Boxycharm} needs to stop trying to bypass the rules via our unsuspecting members._ - Zadidoll}


----------



## AMaas (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Cargo blush was FULL SIZE!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Which is also NOT allowed. Thanks for the heads up wildsp187, Boxycharm will be banned from MUT as a result.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah.. they just pm'ed me this.. remove it if you must.. but.. makes me go hmm
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email them about it and they'll update you account manually OR fix it so you can review the items you received.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if you receive a "welcome" box when your gift sub runs out and then you subscribe? May is when my 6 month gift sub expires. I got my may box. I went to subscribe to the monthly service and in my cart it says "Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription" and right below it says "shipping may 25." I really don't want a welcome box because I'm worried they'll send me dupes of what I've already received this month. I want to receive the June box. I'm worried I'll miss something great!


 You only get the 'Welcome Box' once. Unless you follow your three month gift sub with another 3 month gift sub....then U might get the welcome box as the first of those next three boxes. But if you just continue the sub after the 3 month gift sub expires, you don't get another welcome box because it becomes a regular subscription, and regular subscriptions don't get the WB.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

*whistles*







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> They did. It was deleted because companies are not allowed to post here about their products unless they are a paid advertiser :]


 Geesh probably they want 'free' advertising. Tsk tsk. I got two packages from BB today. Of course, most of you guys have mentioned it being late by using a new shipping company, Newgistics. That's the first it came late for me when I placed an order from BB Store. I'm on the far end of West Coast. I got box #31. Pen is in purple. Eyeliner is sadly in black BUT I'm willing to try on waterline which I never do. Sometimes, something so close to my contacts, it bothers me a lot.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> Geesh probably they want 'free' advertising. Tsk tsk. I got two packages from BB today. Of course, most of you guys have mentioned it being late by using a new shipping company, Newgistics. That's the first it came late for me when I placed an order from BB Store. I'm on the far end of West Coast. I got box #31. Pen is in purple. Eyeliner is sadly in black BUT I'm willing to try on waterline which I never do. Sometimes, something so close to my contacts, it bothers me a lot.


 Forgot to include the eyeliner swatch pic


----------



## Meahlea (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And the pen ... really, what was Birchbox thinking? I buy a beauty sub to get *totally unnecessarily, girly products* - - not office supplies. Yeah, it's just an extra, but it's like getting socks for Christmas!


 lol my pen was pink. Like baby pink. It is the most uselessly unnecessarily girly thing I own as of right now. I love it, but have no idea what kind of documents I could write in pink on.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

We are box twins exactly!  And I live in the southern most part of CA so I feel the BB shipping slowness.  I mean I guess from 5/3-5/10 is not that bad but I know before Newgistics it took a few days!  Maybe 3-4? But since it is free shipping I should not complain!  I just know if I need something order soon rather than later!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Geesh probably they want 'free' advertising. Tsk tsk.
> ...


----------



## Goodie (May 14, 2013)

> You only get the 'Welcome Box' once. Unless you follow your three month gift sub with another 3 month gift sub....then U might get the welcome box as the first of those next three boxes. But if you just continue the sub after the 3 month gift sub expires, you don't get another welcome box because it becomes a regular subscription, and regular subscriptions don't get the WB.


 Thank you! Just subscribed.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Damn! Those Cargo Beach Blushes are $30!!  Super score for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes I know. I was thrilled. And I had an exceptionally crappy day today so it was REALLY appreciated.

The color is stunning also.

I hope you all get lucky too!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

> > Email them about it and they'll update you account manually OR fix it so you can review the items you received.
> >
> >
> > > Wow just got my birchbox this is what it looks like I really wanted this box crazy ðŸ˜
> ...


 I second what Scooby said.


----------



## Dollysantana (May 14, 2013)

Lol ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ girls!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Birchbox May 2013: Sumita eyeliners

I received four of the Sumita liners from Birchbox (disclaimer: sent to me for reviewing purposes). I've been using them all week either on myself or my daughters. I like and dislike the liners. Like that they're waterproof but hate that these are waterproof since I'm out of eye makeup remover. LOL Oops. I like the black but the purple and charcoal gray... not my favorites on myself since I like brighter colors. Love the navy blue though on my lower eye. My daughter wore all four for me for pictures and like I mentioned - like the black and like the navy blue but even on her the purple and charcoal gray are too similar on her that you can't really tell the colors apart. I'm actually going to give my youngest the charcoal gray because black is too harsh on her (she's 14) while the charcoal gray looks fantastic on her (I used it yesterday on her before she went to pageant practice). The purple I'm passing to my middle daughter since she has the coloring for it while on my eldest and myself it's just not for us. I'll have a full review of the liners at a later date here on MUT.


----------



## hiheather (May 14, 2013)

Finally got a chance to play around with my goodies. I'm kind of annoyed why BB would send just a shampoo without a conditioner? I use a cowash but need a shampoo to clean the buildup so I wonder if this would be any good to use for it? I rather enjoy the smell of it. My Coola actually has product in it which I'm thrilled about the smell is amazing and it will get used. The pink pen! The highlight of my box! I love that they tossed in a coupon for a pack. The perfume, I'm iffy on if I like it or not. I do like that it is a tiny spray bottle vs the normal size perfume samples.



Cargo blush in Los Cabos. I was bummed I didn't get Bali like I was hoping. But after swatching the blush it reminded me of a slightly toned down less shimmery Hot Mama. Which I loved but hated the shimmer. Also, the packaging is ADORABLE. I'm a sucker for mini versions of things. Does anybody know of a place I could get another sample size of the blush in a different color, other than eBay? Overall, best BB to date for me.


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

> Re Really? How come welcome box is ehhh? Less samples? Or repeats?


My welcome box was the best box I have gotten in both of my subs. Just so you know. Lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

I tried my black Sumita liner 2 days ago...it's very creamy, almost greasy-like. When I took it off,I couldn't get it all off..it's two days later and I had black smudges under my eyes from remnants of the liner when I got out of the shower earlier. for me, the consistency made it easy to smudge and smear..in a bad way. I've used better....it mostly annoyed me that I couldn't get it all off.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

Dang!  My friend got the black in her BB and swatched it on her hand.  She stated that it would not smudge or budge with her finger, water or a paper towel!  I am still debating if I want to try it....



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried my black Sumita liner 2 days ago...it's very creamy, almost greasy-like. When I took it off,I couldn't get it all off..it's two days later and I had black smudges under my eyes from remnants of the liner when I got out of the shower earlier. for me, the consistency made it easy to smudge and smear..in a bad way. I've used better....it mostly annoyed me that I couldn't get it all off.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

Hahaha....I was confused by the smearyness..and the not-wash-offyness lmao! Very strange...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

Use



> Dang! Â My friend got the black in her BB and swatched it on her hand. Â She stated that it would not smudge or budge with her finger, water or a paper towel! Â I am still debating if I want to try it....


 Use Keihl's creamy make up remover and it works wonder with one swipe on a large cotton pad without ruining your eyes and not damaging the delicate eye skin. It took me two seconds to removed it from a swatch on my hand.


----------



## lovepink (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I am obsessed with finding the perfect eye makeup remover but have never tried (did not know) Kiehl's had one!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use
> Use Keihl's creamy make up remover and it works wonder with one swipe on a large cotton pad without ruining your eyes and not damaging the delicate eye skin. It took me two seconds to removed it from a swatch on my hand.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> Which is also NOT allowed. Thanks for the heads up wildsp187, Boxycharm will be banned from MUT as a result.


 I also got a PM from them, too. I didn't realize that I had a PM waiting for me (its hard enough with iPhone)


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like we need to make a discussion thread for the new sub...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 14, 2013)

i got my box today! box #9. It actually came in yesterday but I had to go to the Post Office to pick them up. When I handed the mail handler the slip she came back with TWO BBs! I was SO EXCITED AND CONFUSED then she said "Oopsies, your last name and this other person's last name are similar. Just thought all the pink boxes are yours." 

That would've been so nice if she just gave me both..and a felony. 





Anywho. I got a black eyeliner based of the name "Suman".


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Does it sting? That's the problem I find with eye makeup removers most sting my eyes. So far for me only AHAVA's eye makeup remover doesn't sting my eyes but it's pricey and I'm cheap! LOL



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They do check if you refer yourself, but if you buy yourself a gift sub, you'll get the points too. Unfortunately it also means getting the welcome box which can be pretty ehhh


 i referred myself to open up a 2nd account and they gave me the bonus 50 points.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

> Does it sting? That's the problem I find with eye makeup removers most sting my eyes. So far for me only AHAVA's eye makeup remover doesn't sting my eyes but it's pricey and I'm cheap! LOL


 I have that exact problem stings. NOPE! Not kiehl's. believe me I've tried so many from drugstore brands to higher end. I wear contact lenses so when I wake up in the AM, my eyes does not fog or feel burn anymore. I talked into my MIL to try that and she fell instantly in love with it. She is very fair and redhead with super sensitivity with skin. It's only $16 a bottle. One size. Yup! It lasts me about a month. I don't use much just about a quarter sized on each flat cotton pads. Splash a little warm water on ur eyes then use the remover to remove make up gently. You don't even need to scrub hard anymore.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 14, 2013)

You could ask for sample at kiehl's. They love giving samples out. Especially at nordy's, self serve samples (only the one I go to) not sure about your Nordstrom's.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 15, 2013)

> Got my box today (a day early), and I got the color variation I wanted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay. I got the Cargo blush in los cabos, pink pen, and also a 1oz bottle of Kerastase shampoo, coola, and folle de joie (not sure how I feel about the smell yet). The blush is a gorgeous color but it is alarmingly sparkly on my hand. Like, glitter. I will have to see how that translates to the face.


 twins! Exact same everything! I love love love the perfume on me. I got another blush shade in my second account- Los cabins is deffo my new summer fav! I find it to be shimmery but not glittery on. However I can't say I've ever met a shimmer or glitter I didn't like. I haven't tried the shampoo or the sunscreen yet but they seem promising.


----------



## saidfreeze (May 15, 2013)

This is exactly what happened to me! Same everything!



> Wow just got my birchbox this is what it looks like I really wanted this box crazy ðŸ˜
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucyla8 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is exactly what happened to me! Same everything!


 Me too!! there must be a problem with the LaFace maybe?  I haven't seen that posted anywhere...


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You could ask for sample at kiehl's. They love giving samples out. Especially at nordy's, self serve samples (only the one I go to) not sure about your Nordstrom's.


 No Kiehl's and no Nordstrom near me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll see if Sephora has it.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 15, 2013)

> No Kiehl's and no Nordstrom near me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll see if Sephora has it.


 Unfortunately, sephora doesn't sell Keihls products. I'm sorry maybe if you could call a nearest one and have them ship you the sample. Or I could do that for you?


----------



## mirandamanda (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my box today! box #9. It actually came in yesterday but I had to go to the Post Office to pick them up. When I handed the mail handler the slip she came back with TWO BBs! I was SO EXCITED AND CONFUSED then she said "Oopsies, your last name and this other person's last name are similar. Just thought all the pink boxes are yours."
> 
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Just subscribed.


 I had a three month sub that just ran out, but I don't see anywhere to resubscribe. Where do you find that option on your page? Maybe mine just hasn't updated yet.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Funny, because when I clicked on "subscribe" to try and find a price, my mouse hovered over the picture and the name that is on the picture (the one that pops up when you hover) is none other than.....Glossybox! hmmm. very sneaky.
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my May box but I just placed my first BB store order and cashed out all my points! I'm sure they will restock the pick two sample packs tomorrow now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ended up getting the 2 pack of beauty blenders, the macadamia masque and the chuaco (sp?) pod assortment. $5 and some change out of pocket!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my May box but I just placed my first BB store order and cashed out all my points! I'm sure they will restock the pick two sample packs tomorrow now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ended up getting the 2 pack of beauty blenders, the macadamia masque and the chuaco (sp?) pod assortment. $5 and some change out of pocket!


 Ah I feel like I've been waiting for the pick twos to be restocked forever! I might just suck it up and place my order. Almost out of my sample Beauty Protector &amp; I need the full size in my life stat.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You could ask for sample at kiehl's. They love giving samples out. Especially at nordy's, self serve samples (only the one I go to) not sure about your Nordstrom's.


 heck yes, I frequent the Broadway Plaza Nordies in Walnut Creek and they have the awesome selve serve samples. I haven't seen it at any of the other nordies I have been too, I am guessing it has to do with the demographics of the area, but I LOVE the opportunity to sample willy nilly (and not just things that are pre packaged to sample)


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > This is exactly what happened to me! Same everything!
> 
> 
> Me too!! there must be a problem with the LaFace maybe? Â I haven't seen that posted anywhere...


 I got the beauty protector, laface, cotz, lip fusion, and tweezerman files. So it's not the laface.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip!  I am obsessed with finding the perfect eye makeup remover but have never tried (did not know) Kiehl's had one!


 I have tried everything (wipes, creams, liquids) and my default eye makeup remover is vaseline.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 15, 2013)

> heck yes, I frequent the Broadway Plaza Nordies in Walnut Creek and they have the awesome selve serve samples. I haven't seen it at any of the other nordies I have been too, I am guessing it has to do with the demographics of the area, but I LOVE the opportunity to sample willy nilly (and not just things that are pre packaged to sample)


 OH MY GOSH! I live in Walnut Creek, too!!! Small world!! Yup, I agree with you about THAT Nordy's; always giving out samples. Wonder beauty business isn't doing that great compared to other stores??


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2013)

Well, my box was transferred to my local post office TWO DAYS AGO! Where the heck is it? Huh? Tell me my postal carrier....where the heck is my Birchbox....I WANT MY BIRCHBOX! *stomps foot*


----------



## sarah1820 (May 15, 2013)

> Well, my box was transferred to my local post office TWO DAYS AGO! Where the heck is it? Huh? Tell me my postal carrier....where the heck is my Birchbox....I WANT MY BIRCHBOX! *stomps foot*


 I'm having the same issue! it says it's supposed to be here by today so we'll see. ughhhh I want it like yesterday haha!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 15, 2013)

I wish I would have known about contacting BB about missing/damaged products earlier! I could have gotten replacements/extra points! my first box had a dried out mascara and my last box was missing a product. and it's too late now to tell them :/


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the same issue! it says it's supposed to be here by today so we'll see. ughhhh I want it like yesterday haha!


 Mine said it was supposed to be here on the 13th!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 15, 2013)

> Mine said it was supposed to be here on the 13th!Â  :wtf:


 oh no! can you call your post office? maybe it has something to do with their new shipping company.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have issues with their Coola not being sealed at the top of the bottle? I get two boxes, both of which got the Coola... and both of which had oozed lotion all. over. It must just be my luck, haha!


 Mine was also split open at the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed them and sent a photo and they said they would send out a new one. Such great customer service!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no! can you call your post office? maybe it has something to do with their new shipping company.


 I'm going to wait another day or two. The tracking doesn't say delivered, so I''m not freaked out....just extremely irritated! LOL


----------



## Goodie (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a three month sub that just ran out, but I don't see anywhere to resubscribe. Where do you find that option on your page? Maybe mine just hasn't updated yet.


 While logged in, the main screen showed "Women" and underneath that it had "Box" "Shop" "Magazine" "Brands" and "Join."  I clicked "join" and then it gave me the option of signing up for the yearly or monthly subscription service.  I chose monthly and it went into my cart and then I paid.


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 15, 2013)

Did anybody get the Nuance box yet?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Use
> 
> Use Keihl's creamy make up remover and it works wonder with one swipe on a large cotton pad without ruining your eyes and not damaging the delicate eye skin. It took me two seconds to removed it from a swatch on my hand.


 I also had luck with the neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover (it's my all time favorite, and so cheap!)


----------



## Meggpi (May 15, 2013)

I can't find the post but someone mentioned that the Coola Classic Sunscreen is a chemical sunscreen and not a physical one.  Sure enough, it is.  The description on the site and card are wrong.  I'd like to thank whoever that was, saved me from a lot of burning redface misery.  I sent BB an email, I don't expect them to tailor to my sensitivities, but they need to be accurate when it comes to describing things that have a potential for reaction.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I added and un-added the beauty protector spray to my cart at least 5 times. Lol. I've never used it so I didn't want to get the full size just yet. Hoping to get a sample in my June box though, I feel like I'm one of the only ones who hasn't gotten it yet!


 I did that the last time I placed an order too! And then lo and behold, I got it in my box this month. I haven't actually used it yet, because I keep forgetting that I got it! I need to use it after my shower tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure that you'll get it eventually, I think that's one of those samples that Birchbox wants everyone to have.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, my COOLA sample was almost completely empty! I was so bummed because what little I can get out smells lovely. I emailed BB to see if they could send me another sample of it.
> ...


Heehe, I guess I'm a weirdo because I actually don't mind getting socks as gifts as long as they're in a cute or funky pattern lol. So of course I was excited to get the pen in a fun color! It was my fave thing in my box and I ran out and bought a 5-pack of it because I LOVE how smoothly it writes! Best pen I've ever used. Not to mention, my handwriting looks so much better when I write with it.


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is exactly what happened to me! Same everything!


 My box is showing the same. It due to be delivered today or tomorrow. Let's see what I get.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

Hmm, I am wondering if my account still being "active" even though I received my last box of the gift sub means I might be getting the Nuance box this month.


----------



## missionista (May 15, 2013)

Anyone tried the Joie perfume?  I tried it as soon as I got my box last night, and I love it.  Smells great for spring/summer.  So much better (IMO) than the endless Juicy Couture variations.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 15, 2013)

My box says it is out for delivery! Woohoo! Yippppppppeeeeee! and darn it, I'm stuck here until 6! Grrrrrr!  I guess you just can't please me! LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While logged in, the main screen showed "Women" and underneath that it had "Box" "Shop" "Magazine" "Brands" and "Join."  I clicked "join" and then it gave me the option of signing up for the yearly or monthly subscription service.  I chose monthly and it went into my cart and then I paid.


 Ah, okay. I found it then. When I selected join, it told me there was a waitlist of 4 weeks. Do I really have to be waitlisted going from a gift sub to a normal sub?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> Anyone tried the Joie perfume?Â  I tried it as soon as I got my box last night, and I love it.Â  Smells great for spring/summer.Â  So much better (IMO) than the endless Juicy Couture variations. Â


 I tried it yesterday and really like it a lot! I think it smells really lovely. : )


----------



## jesemiaud (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, okay. I found it then. When I selected join, it told me there was a waitlist of 4 weeks. Do I really have to be waitlisted going from a gift sub to a normal sub?


 If I remember correctly, you should get an email from BB letting you know that your gift sub is expiring and giving you the option of ordering a monthly or yearly sub. I'm pretty sure that's what happened on my 2nd sub that I had gifted to myself.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep...I confirmed this when I bought my bestie a gift sub. They should email you with options when it gets close to ending.


 It ended this month but still shows "active." When I clicked Join, it put me on a waiting list.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (May 15, 2013)

I got my box today &amp; it was the same one some of you have been told you were getting but then you actual box was different than what was pictured on your page. Mine was like my picture although the LaFace was not what I expected at all. It came in a little plastic dish (like the Make-your-own sample things at Sephora) &amp; it has one little squirt inside. I will be lucky if I can even cover my face once with it. The plastic lid was screwed on loosely &amp; literally fell off the minute I picked it up. There is a cheap sticker on the bottom of the case that has very little info on it. . . No ingredients listed, no directions on how to use it or what it is for. I read what it was on Birchbox, but I find it odd. The packaging isn't sterile or wrapped at all. It kind of scares me a little bit. But I love trying new things. I trust Birchbox so I should be fine using it right? Did anyone else get this sample? I am excited to reuse the plastic container when it's gone though! It's perfect for emptying my foil packet samples into! Update: I found directions in fine print on the sticker: apply after cleansing. (I had my 6th baby 2 days ago. My eyes &amp; brain are defective right now! Ha ha ha)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't gotten that exact product, but I have gotten the eye cream that was packaged exactly the same. There's actually a lot in the pot and it looks *from here* like you'll be able to use it at least several times...hopefully! I didn't have a problem with how it was packaged though, I trust BB.


----------



## barbyechick (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today &amp; it was the same one some of you have been told you were getting but then you actual box was different than what was pictured on your page. Mine was like my picture although the LaFace was not what I expected at all. It came in a little plastic dish (like the Make-your-own sample things at Sephora) &amp; it has one little squirt inside. I will be lucky if I can even cover my face once with it. The plastic lid was screwed on loosely &amp; literally fell off the minute I picked it up. There is a cheap sticker on the bottom of the case that has very little info on it. . . No ingredients listed, no directions on how to use it or what it is for. I read what it was on Birchbox, but I find it odd. The packaging isn't sterile or wrapped at all. It kind of scares me a little bit. But I love trying new things. I trust Birchbox so I should be fine using it right? Did anyone else get this sample?
> 
> Update: I found directions in fine print on the sticker: apply after cleansing. (I had my 6th baby 2 days ago. My eyes &amp; brain are defective right now! Ha ha ha)


 did you get a face cream? when i got the la face last month it was eye cream so it seemed generous considering it only goes on in a small area


----------



## Babs (May 15, 2013)

Same box. I was hoping I would get the unlisted box. The laface was very loose as well but I can see where you're coming from about it not being sterilized. I prefer a foil packet to this because I can empty it into a sample container. You don't need a lot (if you plan on using it) so I think you can probably get 3-4 use out of it. It's a bleh box. Can' win them all.



> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (May 15, 2013)

> did you get a face cream? when i got the la face last month it was eye cream so it seemed generous considering it only goes on in a small area


 This is the deflection day cream with SPF 30 so it's a moisturizer with sunscreen. I'm swirling it around with a q-tip &amp; I think I will get 2 decent uses out of it so I should be good. I just wanted to make sure it was safe to use in that packaging since I'd never received anything like that from Birchbox before (plus I can use the case again for foil packets! Wahoo!). Thanks for settling my nerves ladies!


----------



## saidfreeze (May 15, 2013)

> I got my box today &amp; it was the same one some of you have been told you were getting but then you actual box was different than what was pictured on your page. Mine was like my picture although the LaFace was not what I expected at all. It came in a little plastic dish (like the Make-your-own sample things at Sephora) &amp; it has one little squirt inside. I will be lucky if I can even cover my face once with it. The plastic lid was screwed on loosely &amp; literally fell off the minute I picked it up. There is a cheap sticker on the bottom of the case that has very little info on it. . . No ingredients listed, no directions on how to use it or what it is for. I read what it was on Birchbox, but I find it odd. The packaging isn't sterile or wrapped at all. It kind of scares me a little bit. But I love trying new things. I trust Birchbox so I should be fine using it right? Did anyone else get this sample? I am excited to reuse the plastic container when it's gone though! It's perfect for emptying my foil packet samples into! Update: I found directions in fine print on the sticker: apply after cleansing. (I had my 6th baby 2 days ago. My eyes &amp; brain are defective right now! Ha ha ha)


Did I read that right? Six!? Congrats, that is amazing! I have six siblings and while I don't want children myself, I loved having them around all the time! Except for when I didn't -when 3 of us were in high school together, another one was in the 1st grade and my eldest sister taught american history! Best of all there was only one bathroom- I truly don't know how everyone survived that 4 year period.


----------



## melonz (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually think that the LaFace (I got it in my April box) sample is packaged really unprofessionally. I'm surprised that people seem to not have an issue with it. It definitely is unsanitary (compared to pre-packaged samples) and if it were coming from a company that wasn't as big as Birchbox, I think people would not be ok with it (I think this has been done with smaller companies and people had major issues with it).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it sting? That's the problem I find with eye makeup removers most sting my eyes. So far for me only AHAVA's eye makeup remover doesn't sting my eyes but it's pricey and I'm cheap! LOL


Try Lumene's Makeup Remover. You can get it at Walgreens or Ulta.  It's amazing (even with waterproof makeup) and very gentle. No sting. And really moisturizing. Oh and it's about 6 bucks for a nice sized bottle.

I actually am a big fan of this brand. You may want to try out some of their other skincare products. Seriously excellent.

Here's the link to get it on Ulta's site..

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod810010


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

BB has sent out little jar samples like that before (like the ADA bronzer).

I think my sentiments follow Scooby in that, because Birchbox is so reputable I don't mind. It makes it easier to reuse the product and you can even clean it out and save it for later for foil samples. Also I'm not entirely sure how it's any less sanitary than thebalm samples (like hot mama, and mary louminizer) since they're not "wrapped up" either.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB has sent out little jar samples like that before (like the ADA bronzer).
> 
> I think my sentiments follow Scooby in that, because Birchbox is so reputable I don't mind. It makes it easier to reuse the product and you can even clean it out and save it for later for foil samples. Also I'm not entirely sure how it's any less sanitary than thebalm samples (like hot mama, and mary louminizer) since they're not "wrapped up" either.


 Yup its probably filled and sealed by a machine, same as any foil sample,  just not wrapped. I'm trying to figure out what the hullabaloo is. If someone like red carpet box was sending out unsealed samples I'd assume they did it themselves from a full size they got for cheap, but birchbox sends out thousands of each sample, I doubt someone was sitting around scooping it into little jars with their bare hands.


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

> Yup its probably filled and sealed by a machine, same as any foil sample, Â just not wrapped. I'm trying to figure out what the hullabaloo is. If someone like red carpet box was sending out unsealed samples I'd assume they did it themselves from a full size they got for cheap, but birchbox sends out thousands of each sample, I doubt someone was sitting around scooping it into little jars with their bare hands.


 My only issue with things like this coming from Birchbox is that unsealed things can come open in shipping more easily. My Mox lip balm arrived completely open. Lip balm everywhere! I was given 100 points to make up for that mess, though, and aside from the Mox, everything was still usable, and I did even end up using what was I could salvage of the lip balm. ETA: I did notice that they started putting tiny things like the Mox in those pillow packs, which seems to have made a huge difference.


----------



## lolas (May 15, 2013)

Someone got a Nuance box on Instagram. No picture of the inside though. Also they were surprised to get it. Maybe they didn't get an email about it?


----------



## Goodie (May 15, 2013)

> It ended this month but still shows "active." When I clicked Join, it put me on a waiting list.Â


 I got put on the waiting list too but it only took a few days before I got the email that my sub was ready. I never received an email from them stating that my gift sub was finished or reminding me to subscribe. I didn't want to wait so I just joined that way. I emailed bb for good measure because I don't want the welcome box. I haven't received a response from them yet.


----------



## azurekitty (May 15, 2013)

I received the Nuance box today. No email - it just arrived.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Nuance box today. No email - it just arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

FYI, if you guys search instagram for #nuance..there's several boxes with contents posted.


----------



## azurekitty (May 15, 2013)

> You have three spoilers and nothing under any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can see the pics. Sorry, not sure what I did incorrectly I copied and pasted the images


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup its probably filled and sealed by a machine, same as any foil sample,  just not wrapped. I'm trying to figure out what the hullabaloo is. If someone like red carpet box was sending out unsealed samples I'd assume they did it themselves from a full size they got for cheap, but birchbox sends out thousands of each sample,* I doubt someone was sitting around scooping it into little jars with their bare hands.*


 That would be the worst. job. ever. bahahhaha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You have three spoilers and nothing under any of them
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 15, 2013)

> Here's my box 9. I think I'm most excited about the Coola SPF 30 Face Sunscreen. However, I just read the ingredients and Avobenzone and Octinoxate are chemical SPF, aren't they? The Sumita eyeliner is black.





> I can't find the post but someone mentioned that the Coola Classic Sunscreen is a chemical sunscreen and not a physical one. Â Sure enough, it is. Â The description on the site and card are wrong. Â I'd like to thank whoever that was, saved me from a lot of burning redface misery. Â I sent BB an email, I don't expect them to tailor to my sensitivities, but they need to be accurate when it comes to describing things that have a potential for reaction.


 That was me. I was not happy when I saw the ingredients didn't look right. Chemical sunscreen makes my face itch and I break out really bad when I use it.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > I got my box today
> 
> 
> So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


 LaFace laboratories Proteger Age Defying Primer


----------



## mstlcmn (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LaFace laboratories Proteger Age Defying Primer


 Yes but according to the pic on the site with my box contents and every pic I have seen of the jar the product is supposed to be white...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone tried the Joie perfume?  I tried it as soon as I got my box last night, and I love it.  Smells great for spring/summer.  So much better (IMO) than the endless Juicy Couture variations.


I really like it, too.  Very pretty and lively.  Might be worth using some Birchbox points on a full size.  Wonder if it is expensive?


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


OMG that looks.. Like a parasite...


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

As for the eye make-up remover talk.  I like Ponds Cold Cream.. is that a No-No for eyes?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > LaFace laboratories Proteger Age Defying Primer
> 
> 
> Yes but according to the pic on the site with my box contents and every pic I have seen of the jar the product is supposed to be white...


 mine looks just like yours, if it's wrong then mine is too.


----------



## astrick1 (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone received a Nuance Salma Hayek Box yet?


----------



## DorotaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


 Looks like it's an air bubble...but in what?! I think you're right about assuming it should be a white cream ad not a solid/clear gel... I would pass this photo on to BB CS and see what they have to say about it. Either there is something wrong with the sample and they can give you points or it's just a different product they might not have mentioned? Let us know when you hear back from them!


----------



## bri212 (May 15, 2013)

First thing I see when I arrived at work today was my Birchbox!!! (It was delivered yesterday but I work MWFs)

I did not notice that I received 7 products until I opened my box again when I got home. (sorry my lighting's horrible)  So my box was #7 and I was excited about it because I was going to be receiving 6 products, but then I noticed I also received the Coola which I really wanted when I saw the men's box spoilers so yay! I wonder if I can get points for reviewing Coola if I contact Birchbox?...this was an awesome surprise so I don't care either way. =)


----------



## KayEss (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone tried the Joie perfume?  I tried it as soon as I got my box last night, and I love it.  Smells great for spring/summer.  So much better (IMO) than the endless Juicy Couture variations.


 I LOVE the Joie perfume. I almost wish Birchbox hadn't sent me a sample because I totally want to buy it now and it's so expensive!! I couldn't stop smelling myself when I wore it.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it's an air bubble...but in what?! I think you're right about assuming it should be a white cream ad not a solid/clear gel... I would pass this photo on to BB CS and see what they have to say about it. Either there is something wrong with the sample and they can give you points or it's just a different product they might not have mentioned? Let us know when you hear back from them!


 I didn't think anything of it until I went to leave my reviews and saw my box contents pic and saw it was white and then saw the pics on here that showed a white product as well, I did email them questioning it and will let you know what they say


----------



## KayEss (May 15, 2013)

Alright, so a few days ago I was expressing how bummed I was about my box. But I got it today and I'm SO HAPPY with it.









I had no idea I would be getting the larger (I think it's full sized) Cargo, and I thought the Ojon would be perfume sample sized. That totally makes the box a thousand times better!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 15, 2013)

From the looks of it on instagram, people with the salma Hayek box have an 8 oz lotion, some eye product that looks full size, and a couple of smaller skin and hair samples. I hope bb has something else nice in store for the people who didn't get to try this extra box.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > Looks like it's an air bubble...but in what?! I think you're right about assuming it should be a white cream ad not a solid/clear gel... I would pass this photo on to BB CS and see what they have to say about it. Either there is something wrong with the sample and they can give you points or it's just a different product they might not have mentioned? Let us know when you hear back from them!
> 
> 
> I didn't think anything of it until I went to leave my reviews and saw my box contents pic and saw it was white and then saw the pics on here that showed a white product as well, I did email them questioning it and will let you know what they sayÂ


 Your right, my picture shows the white as well. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 15, 2013)

Nuance Box Thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135250/birchbox-nuance-box#post_2076986 I never got an e-mail to opt in, so I've probably got no chance of getting one, but it's fun to see what other people got.


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 15, 2013)

> From the looks of it on instagram, people with the salma Hayek box have an 8 oz lotion, some eye product that looks full size, and a couple of smaller skin and hair samples. I hope bb has something else nice in store for the people who didn't get to try this extra box.


 My box sucked this month so I really hope I get the nuance box to make up for it


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2013)

My birchbox was pretty amazing. I got a full size cargo lip gloss that i love. That cargo blush looks amazing too. The cargo products cost way more than the box.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 15, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my second box to ship - I created my second account on 5/6 and received an email back from CS telling me that it will ship "soon". Anyone  else who has experience with this?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, so a few days ago I was expressing how bummed I was about my box. But I got it today and I'm SO HAPPY with it.
> 
> ...


I got the same box, The Cargo Beach Blush is FULL SIZE!!!!! And it's gorgeous!!!!!!!

I was THRILLED when I opened the box!

Enjoy yours!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

Yay, got my last box!  I know a lot of people probably think this is a crappy, boring box because it has toothpaste, sunscreen, and tea, but aside from not liking the eyeliner color, I love it.  It's box 9:


Coola sunscreen
Marvis toothpaste
Sumita eyeliner in black (BORING!  On the up side, I did get navy in my other boxes)
Amika hair mask 
Runa tea assortment (four flavors!)

This totally looks like a bunch of fancy vacation basics.  This box makes me want to go somewhere just to stay in a hotel and use them.  I'm not a fan of black liner, but it would definitely be something to toss in a vacation makeup bag because I would use it (as a base for a bright loose pigment or that monographic shadow set I got from Starlooks but keep completely forgetting about!  I need to use it this weekend.  Maybe that will make me remember it during the workweek when I'm getting ready at 5:15 in the morning) but would not be devastated if I lost it because, meh, black eyeliner.  They keep coming at me in subscription boxes like brooms carrying buckets of water in "The Sorcerer's Apprentice."  I would actually prefer to swap it, but considering how many other people have black eyeliners they're trying to swap, that's probably not going to work out.  And I love regular guayasa tea and have been curious about flavored versions, but I haven't been willing to buy any without trying it first.  I probably have a half dozen of these particular hair masks, but I just can't bring myself to swap any away, especially since I have a lot of hair and will probably need to use an entire packet in one go (right now, I can get two uses out of one packet) by the end of the year.  Blush would have been nice, but Glamour Doll Eyes covered that one.  A bright eye color (liner or shadow, doesn't matter) would also have been nice, but I'll be getting that from Starlooks once they let us know what that turquoise is in the May looksbook (if I don't order more from GDE).  

So.  Yeah.  The only bad thing about this box is how much it makes me want to go to the beach for the weekend!


----------



## sarah1820 (May 15, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one who STILL hasn't gotten a box yet. COME TO MEEEEE!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 15, 2013)

What the heck?! That is the same exact box I was supposed to get, but I never received the Coola...



> Originally Posted by *bri212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First thing I see when I arrived at work today was my Birchbox!!! (It was delivered yesterday but I work MWFs)
> 
> I did not notice that I received 7 products until I opened my box again when I got home. (sorry my lighting's horrible)  So my box was #7 and I was excited about it because I was going to be receiving 6 products, but then I noticed I also received the Coola which I really wanted when I saw the men's box spoilers so yay! I wonder if I can get points for reviewing Coola if I contact Birchbox?...this was an awesome surprise so I don't care either way. =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the heck?! That is the same exact box I was supposed to get, but I never received the Coola...


 it looks like it was put in there by mistake, since it's not on the box stock photo and they RARELY (maybe even just once??) do seven samples. i think the only time i saw them do 7 samples was when there was a shampoo/conditioner duo. this would explain why this isn't in the main box's photo and she can't review it. so you're not actually supposed to get it.


----------



## bri212 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it looks like it was put in there by mistake, since it's not on the box stock photo and they RARELY (maybe even just once??) do seven samples. i think the only time i saw them do 7 samples was when there was a shampoo/conditioner duo. this would explain why this isn't in the main box's photo and she can't review it. so you're not actually supposed to get it.


 I know that the Coola wasn't suppose to be in there which was why I was surprised and happy about the surprise. Sorry if I led others to think they were suppose to get 7 items...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bri212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that the Coola wasn't suppose to be in there which was why I was surprised and happy about the surprise. Sorry if I led others to think they were suppose to get 7 items...


 Oh no, it's quite alright. I had seen another pic of the same box a few days ago, but thought maybe they had tagged it with the wrong number of box. But eh, my box matched the box pic on the website so I can't complain. Lucky you though!


----------



## Soxi (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for my second box to ship - I created my second account on 5/6 and received an email back from CS telling me that it will ship "soon". Anyone  else who has experience with this?


 Same here. I ordered on the 6th as well. I have been checking the "box" page daily to see if the contents are listed but it's still showing the "your box is shipping soon" message. :/ 

Unrelated, my main account didn't receive points for the box this month. Anyone else missing points for the May box?


----------



## katie danielle (May 15, 2013)

Did anyone else receive the Deva curl system? The foile packets are HUGE. Also, I got the Sumita eye pencil in brown. I am happy to have a brown eye liner that's waterproof because I don't think I have any waterproof eyeliner. My pen came in turquoise and the ink is really pretty though not the best quality.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like it, too.  Very pretty and lively.  Might be worth using some Birchbox points on a full size.  Wonder if it is expensive?


 98$. Le sigh. I'm hoping a smaller version of it will come out at some point.


----------



## OiiO (May 15, 2013)

Here's my bag #9!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The black Sumita eyeliner seemed a little boring, but it passed the staying power test. After a day of cleaning, cooking, working out and taking 2 showers, this is what my wrist looks like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my bag #9!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The black Sumita eyeliner seemed a little boring, but it passed the staying power test. After a day of cleaning, cooking, working out and taking 2 showers, this is what my wrist looks like.


 I felt bored by the black eyeliner too, but I was SO impressed by the staying power, and how nicely/easily it went on. I'm a liquid eyeliner girl, but as far as pencils go, this definitely beats the Urban Decay 24/7 Pencils


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I just used the beauty protector and omg it smells amazing. Must. Buy. Right. Meow.


----------



## astrick1 (May 15, 2013)

I got the eyeliner in a dark blue color after 15 min it smeared off my eyes. May just be me but not a good look. Lol


----------



## gemstone (May 15, 2013)

> So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


 I think they sent you the wrong laface product, it looks like cleanser they sent out last month.


----------



## hiheather (May 16, 2013)

Okay, so we had a really nice day in the 80s today which seems to be rare in crappy Ohio this time of year so I decided to pack my two monster dogs into my car and go for a walk. I ended up walking quite a few miles with them then hanging at the lake for another few hours. I get home tonight and see my BB on an end table. Then it hits me I should have used the Coola today! It would have been perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am burnt like crazy. But I never get the horrible painful burns, I'm the type of person that gets beat red one day then looks like a golden goddess the next so I always manage to forget sunscreen. My skin will hate me when I get older. I did rub some on my hand and wow did I fall in love with the smell. If I wasn't so forgetful with sunscreen I would buy a full size.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree- not everyone will like what they get- I got the Weleda last month and definitely not for me, so those went in the trash.
> 
> Seriously though, give the beauty protector a try- just use a little and ONLY at your ends, it smells so good. You may really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for the tip!  I tried a boho waves mist last month, but I guess I used too much because my hair ended up feeling like wavy rope.  That experience made me hesitant to try the beauty protector spray.  So, I will try using just a little on my ends.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 16, 2013)

LOVE EVERYTHING.

Blush is in Ibiza


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, I just used the beauty protector and omg it smells amazing. Must. Buy. Right. Meow.


 WE HAVE ANOTHER CONVERT!!!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WE HAVE ANOTHER CONVERT!!!!


 yes, yes you do.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

So, I just got an email for my "sweet 16" (16 months of birchbox) for 25% off good for two weeks. Totally wasn't expecting that, too bad all the points are on my other account lol


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

I got a 25th month discount for 25% off on the account I have over a thousand points on! Time to go mull things over and hope for a good pick-two.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a 25th month discount for 25% off on the account I have over a thousand points on! Time to go mull things over and hope for a good pick-two.


 Wow!  Now if that's not a great reason to splurge I don't know what is.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes but according to the pic on the site with my box contents and every pic I have seen of the jar the product is supposed to be white...


 I got the same thing in my box -- I thought the picture looked white simply because of the way the photo was taken. My package says primer and I've used it for the last three days and find it to be super awesome. Maybe I'm too brave!


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they sent you the wrong laface product, it looks like cleanser they sent out last month.


 Also - I just scoured the BB website and found this in the decription of the LAFACE primer. That description is pretty spot on for how it's felt when I've used it the past three days... "silky". It should also say on the side of the (not so awesome) packaging what it is.

How it Works This silky gel is unscented, paraben-free, and hypoallergenic. Packed with lightweight moisturizers, this primer will leave your skin smooth, soft, and radiant.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 16, 2013)

Got my BB last night. Got the blue eyeliner pencil and wore it today and I love it! So smooth, but more precise than the UD 24/7. Excpecting a lot out of the staying power, working on site today at a dam, so no mirrors to do touch ups...well, okay I have a pocket mirror. A girl has to do what a girl has to do. I got the Beauty Protector spray too and I'm going to use it tomorrow...really looking forward to trying it out. Was excited that it helps lock color in. Getting my hair cut/colored tomorrow night and it is red so color locking is really important! Now if I could get my darn Ipsy bag life would be complete.....for now!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 16, 2013)

You guys should have seen my mailbox on Tuesday.  My Ipsy, Birchbox, Wantable box, and my boyfriend's box were all in there.  It was seriously like Christmas!!

I got box #9.  My Coola was pretty much empty, but it smelled great.  I'm totally okay with getting the black eyeliner, because I don't have a really have a good one in pencil form (I use Lorac's liquid eyeliner) and I tried out the Marvis toothpaste, and I really like it!  Thinking about purchasing the full size in a different flavor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not a huge tea fan, but I'm going to give those a go.  I was pretty happy with my box, but I guess I'm easy to please compared to others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got a code for 20% off of one product, and I ended up getting the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint for $20.40!! (Also used up 100 of my points to get $10 off!)


----------



## bluemustang (May 16, 2013)

> Did anyone else receive the Deva curl system? The foile packets are HUGE. Also, I got the Sumita eye pencil in brown. I am happy to have a brown eye liner that's waterproof because I don't think I have any waterproof eyeliner. My pen came in turquoise and the ink is really pretty though not the best quality.


 I did, I chose curly hair for my second account after giving Miss Jessie's a try on my sorta wavy hair and loving it.. I haven't tried it out yet but I'm thrilled they are all 1oz. I was expecting maybe .3oz.. I got the black liner, I was going to trade it but after reading its better than UD, I feel like I HAVE to try it haha I also got the turquoise pen.. I like my box more than expected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (May 16, 2013)

> As for the eye make-up remover talk.Â  I like Ponds Cold Cream.. is that a No-No for eyes?


 That's a good question. As long as it doesn't make your eyes to feel drier, sting, foggy, and sticky when you wake up in the AM. I never had to use eye creams (at least saved myself some $$$) Keihl's eye make up remover is naturally moisturized so my eyes always felt moist, no foggy, no stingy, and no feeling sore. If it works for you, great! Keep using it.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any issue with Marvis? I found it strangely that I nearly had an allergic reaction to it in my throat area. Not that I thought I was choking but I don't know what happened? I've used Marvis in Jasmine nearly 13 years ago and never had that reaction. Wonder if it has to do with the medication I'm taking for my thyroid condition? I continued it again last night and it was a little better but made my throat overly tight. I have to apply vapor rub around my front neck so I could breathe better at bedtime. Sometimes, my ears gets plugged. Ahhh, getting old no es divertido!


----------



## Moonittude (May 16, 2013)

I received box 16 yesterday.

DevaCurl 3-Step System
Pilot Corporation of America Acroball PureWhiteÂ® 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner 
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face 
 
The hair care trio came in really big foil packets. It's kind of inconvenient, having to come up with my own containers, but at least I'll be able to really try it. The pen is okay. Mine is teal. I would have preferred a darker color. I keep smelling the shaving cream and alternating between, "Mmmm" and "weird." lol I don't really have a use for the eyeliner (black) and moisturizer. So, I didn't open them. I have about a million black eyeliners already, and my foundation is spf 45.
 
Not a terrible box, but not one I'll be fondly remembering, unless I unexpectedly fall in love with something.

In unrelated news, I came back from my trip with a bug bite on my face. It's up high on my cheek near my eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just trying not to scratch my face.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> So, I just got an email for my "sweet 16" (16 months of birchbox) for 25% off good for two weeks. Totally wasn't expecting that, too bad all the points are on my other account lol


 Same here, lol. I'm almost at 200 points too on the account that I got the coupon on and 100 points on the account with no coupon. Damn Murphy's law, smh.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, lol. I'm almost at 200 points too on the account that I got the coupon on and 100 points on the account with no coupon. Damn Murphy's law, smh.


 lol I'm at not even 100 on the coupon account and almost 800 on my other account. ^^ Ditto to the Murphy's Law.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Nuance box today. No email - it just arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (May 16, 2013)

FINALLY got my clicky truck!!  They still haven't updated my box page.  I'm dying to know which box I am getting.  Anyone have a box with a weight of .47?


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my clicky truck!!  They still haven't updated my box page.  I'm dying to know which box I am getting.  Anyone have a box with a weight of .47?


 aaaaaaaaaaaaah! I had just checked earlier and nothing, when you posted I ran over to bb and logged in... no box update, but FINALLY a clicky truck! weight of .4210.........hmmmm


----------



## Meggpi (May 16, 2013)

Beauty Protector trip report from a cowasher--  I am in dire need to a trim so my ends are getting a bit ragged.  I am only using one spray on my ends and it does smooth them nicely without being greasy like a lot serums are on my unshampooed hair.  My hair is very fine and when the ends get ratty they just kind of fly away, this helped that.  The only time I noticed anything bad is the time I got some in my fringe.  Although the 'cones aren't water soluble after a week there is still no noticeable buildup.  So far so good, I guess I will see after another week.  I'm currently clarifying every 3 weeks.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I felt bored by the black eyeliner too, but I was SO impressed by the staying power, and how nicely/easily it went on. I'm a liquid eyeliner girl, but as far as pencils go, this definitely beats the Urban Decay 24/7 Pencils


Man, I was so excited to try the Sumita liner (got the Navy). I put it on over my Urban Decay eye primer and by the end of the day it was a runny mess. The liner had traveled well beyond my eyelid. I am perplexed by this since so many gals have commented on the staying power of these pencils.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Man, I was so excited to try the Sumita liner (got the Navy). I put it on over my Urban Decay eye primer and by the end of the day it was a runny mess. The liner had traveled well beyond my eyelid. I am perplexed by this since so many gals have commented on the staying power of these pencils.


 hmmmm it might be the primer. I live in a VERY humid area and it was like 90 degrees here yesterday and it didn't even look smudged in the morning when I accidentally fell asleep with it on. I also didn't use any primer. I've had problems with the UD 24/7s running though.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Man, I was so excited to try the Sumita liner (got the Navy). I put it on over my Urban Decay eye primer and by the end of the day it was a runny mess. The liner had traveled well beyond my eyelid. I am perplexed by this since so many gals have commented on the staying power of these pencils.


 It melted all over my eyes, too, but everything melts on me. Super oily eyelids over here (dry everywhere else, though). Setting powder doesn't help, either.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Man, I was so excited to try the Sumita liner (got the Navy). I put it on over my Urban Decay eye primer and by the end of the day it was a runny mess. The liner had traveled well beyond my eyelid. I am perplexed by this since so many gals have commented on the staying power of these pencils.


 That's a little scary.  I put mine on this morning because I figured I could try it out at work with all the good comments I've been hearing.  Everything else melts on my eyes...hope I don't have black everywhere by the end of the day!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm it might be the primer. I live in a VERY humid area and it was like 90 degrees here yesterday and it didn't even look smudged in the morning when I accidentally fell asleep with it on. I also didn't use any primer. I've had problems with the UD 24/7s running though.


I'd be surprised if it was the primer b/c I've not had a problem with the NARS pencil running like that when used over the primer.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if it was the primer b/c I've not had a problem with the NARS pencil running like that when used over the primer.


I doubt it's the primer also. UD has fab primer, it works for me on almost everything.


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2013)

I was wondering if anyones box .26 (or around there) this month?


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyones box .26 (or around there) this month?


 Wow! Your box weighs .26? I thought that my box weight was low (.3580)... not to alarm you, but it turns out my box weight was so low b/c they forgot to put the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle in my box.


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! Your box weighs .26? I thought that my box weight was low (.3580)... not to alarm you, but it turns out my box weight was so low b/c they forgot to put the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle in my box.


 I know thats what I thought so too!! My box page hasn't updated so I am not sure what box I am getting. But I tracked it and it says that its .2670....I was like whats in there paper?? 

I guess I will know when I see it


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know thats what I thought so too!! My box page hasn't updated so I am not sure what box I am getting. But I tracked it and it says that its .2670....I was like whats in there paper??
> 
> I guess I will know when I see it


I hope that it's a mistake or something... it's gotta be! (lol @ what's in there? paper??)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know thats what I thought so too!! My box page hasn't updated so I am not sure what box I am getting. But I tracked it and it says that its .2670....I was like whats in there paper??
> 
> I guess I will know when I see it


 Congrats you got the stationary themed birchbox!!! bahahahah

Either it didn't get weighed right or something is missing in it, imo.


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope that it's a mistake or something... it's gotta be! (lol @ what's in there? paper??


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't know what could be in there that would be so light! lol


----------



## Meshybelle (May 16, 2013)

Woohooo!! Got my Salma Hayek Nuance box today. What a nice surprise!


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats you got the stationary themed birchbox!!! bahahahah
> 
> Either it didn't get weighed right or something is missing in it, imo.


 Thats what I am thinking I feel like they forgot something. Last month my eyeshadow from Sumita was broken...oh Birchbox


----------



## gemstone (May 16, 2013)

> I was wondering if anyones box .26 (or around there) this month?


 Yeah it is definitely missing some stuff.


----------



## page5 (May 16, 2013)

> Man, I was so excited to try the Sumita liner (got the Navy). I put it on over my Urban Decay eye primer and by the end of the day it was a runny mess. The liner had traveled well beyond my eyelid. I am perplexed by this since so many gals have commented on the staying power of these pencils.


 The Sumita liner didn't stay for me either :-(


----------



## moxie19 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah1820* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like I'm the only one who STILL hasn't gotten a box yet. COME TO MEEEEE!


 No! I just confirmation that mine shipped today.

WAITING WAITING WAITING!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 16, 2013)

anyone who's box weighed 0.4740? My box 2 just shipped but the account doesn't show my box contents yet.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2013)

I got my second box today and got the Cargo lip gloss in Sunset Blvd. At first I thought it was going to be too peachy for me, it is so pretty though! It's like a my lips but better color. I also got the Sumita eyeliner in a charcoal color and I love it. I am wearing both the liner and gloss in this picture (excuse my hair, I tried to straighten it for the first time in looong time and now I remember why I don't straighten it.)


----------



## Shannon28 (May 16, 2013)

I resubbed to BB, is there anyway to see what I'm getting this month before it shows up? My shipping weight shows .4960.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it's an air bubble...but in what?! I think you're right about assuming it should be a white cream ad not a solid/clear gel... I would pass this photo on to BB CS and see what they have to say about it. Either there is something wrong with the sample and they can give you points or it's just a different product they might not have mentioned? Let us know when you hear back from them!


 I heard back from BB today and my sample is correct and the photo on the site is wrong, the LaFace primer is supposed to be a clear gel


----------



## DorotaD (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gosh! you look absolutely perfect and so stunning! The colors look like they were made just for you


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2013)

> Gosh! you look absolutely perfect and so stunning! The colors look like they were made just for you


 Thank you! I really love the gloss! Its very pigmented but it looks really natural at the same time. It's so creamy too. : )


----------



## sarah1820 (May 16, 2013)

it's here it's here!!!! I'm sooo excited. Cargo Blush in Los Cabos Coola Moisturizer Folle de joie perfume Kerastase shampoo Pink pen!! (love the color).


----------



## sarah1820 (May 16, 2013)

> No! I just confirmation that mine shipped today. WAITING WAITING WAITING!


! oh no! wow that took forever. I finally got mine today!


----------



## jnm9jem (May 16, 2013)

Well, I am a little underwhelmed with my box this month. I loved the Cargo lip color in Route 66 that I got, and possibly the heat protectant spray, but that is it. I am going to give it one more month, and then I may be cancelling if I don't see an improvement!


----------



## SassyVee (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone remember having a box weight of .4280? My youngest daughter just subscribed but her box isn't showing up yet. I'm trying to figure out what she's getting to see if she's going to be happy with her first box or not.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 16, 2013)

> Well, I am a little underwhelmed with my box this month. I loved the Cargo lip color in Route 66 that I got, and possibly the heat protectant spray, but that is it. I am going to give it one more month, and then I may be cancelling if I don't see an improvement!


 Aren't those lip glosses full size? It's a good deal when you factor in the points for writing reviews IMO...


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 16, 2013)

Yay! Got my Salma Hyek box today and I never even got an email!!!!


----------



## Ineri218 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember having a box weight of .4280? My youngest daughter just subscribed but her box isn't showing up yet. I'm trying to figure out what she's getting to see if she's going to be happy with her first box or not.


If she just subbed, it will be a welcome box.


----------



## SassyVee (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If she just subbed, it will be a welcome box.


 So it could be anything, pretty much? lol


----------



## gemstone (May 16, 2013)

> If she just subbed, it will be a welcome box.


 Actually, it's only a welcome box if it was a gift sub.


----------



## SassyVee (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, it's only a welcome box if it was a gift sub.


 It wasn't a gift, she subscribed on her own.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 16, 2013)

My box was .434 and it included the Cargo blush, toothpaste, pen, miss Jessie jelly soft curls and the coola moisturizer, maybe?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 16, 2013)

I apologize in advance as I don't pay a lot of attention to timing, but when do the anniversary discount code typically come out? I'm due for a 12 month this month and don't want to miss the email.


----------



## SassyVee (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was .434 and it included the Cargo blush, toothpaste, pen, miss Jessie jelly soft curls and the coola moisturizer, maybe?


 Close, but she doesn't have curly hair so it couldn't be Miss Jessie's.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> I apologize in advance as I don't pay a lot of attention to timing, but when do the anniversary discount code typically come out? I'm due for a 12 month this month and don't want to miss the email.


 They seem to have come out today. I received my 25-month today, and someone else reported a 16-month today as well.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They seem to have come out today. I received my 25-month today, and someone else reported a 16-month today as well.


 I received my 6 month code today as well. Unfortunately I have less than 100 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no idea BB sends these anniversary coupon codes.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Close, but she doesn't have curly hair so it couldn't be Miss Jessie's.


 It actually could be. I don't have curly hair and I got Miss Jessie's 2 times.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 16, 2013)

> I apologize in advance as I don't pay a lot of attention to timing, but when do the anniversary discount code typically come out? I'm due for a 12 month this month and don't want to miss the email.


 I got a 13-month code for 25% off around the end of April. The e-mail said it was for being a loyal customer for 13 months. Nothing for 12 months.


----------



## SassyVee (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually could be. I don't have curly hair and I got Miss Jessie's 2 times.


 It might be then. I guess it shouldn't take too much longer for her account to update. Her box was mailed out yesterday. We'll find out soon, I guess.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 16, 2013)

Woo, I got 100 points for them giving me a duplicate sample of the Juice Beauty peel. I had sampled it in April 2011!

And 30% off for 30 months, so time to pick out some goodies. I wish BB would carry more deborah lippmann polishes. I have an intense desire to acquire the entire Mermaid line, I am in love with them. I have the original, and LOVE everything about it.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a 13-month code for 25% off around the end of April. The e-mail said it was for being a loyal customer for 13 months. Nothing for 12 months.


 Oh weird, I wonder if they are doing something different now after reading about the 16th month and 25th month codes.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, it's only a welcome box if it was a gift sub.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## JessP (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.




1 No-Poo conditioning cleanser, 1 One Condition conditioner, and 2 Light Defining gels!


----------



## lolas (May 16, 2013)

No bb yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was supposed to be delivered on the 14th...typical of the post office. I was surprised to see an issue of womens health magazine in my mailbox though. I opted out. Should I contact bb or womens health about this? I really don't want another magazine subscription.


----------



## sarah1820 (May 16, 2013)

so apparently Adornia is giving a free gift with a birchbox purchase next month. anyone know anything about the company?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

grrrr at birchbox giving me my sweet16 coupon when i'm broke and all makeup-ed out hahahah. wish i could give it to someone else but it's only good for my account.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

also it looks like the adornia gwp for june is these


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

This. Lol and the account they gave it to me on has barely any points.



> grrrr at birchbox giving me my sweet16 coupon when i'm broke and all makeup-ed out hahahah. wish i could give it to someone else but it's only good for my account.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also it looks like the adornia gwp for june is these
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

Got my Birchbox May 2013 box today and I'm happy with the products yet disappointed by the size. I know it's a sampling program and I know Birchbox has amazing perks system but this was my final month on my one year subscription and I'm considering this to be my final month with Birchbox. The last five months I've been constantly disappointed - especially with the tiny foil packets and one time only packets. I'm not expecting full size items each month but when the items are not enough to give me an idea if I'm going to like the product or not then what am I paying for? Some products take me a week of use before I know if I can use it long term or not... for example I recently tried the Allegenist serum and after six days realized I can't use it because it was drying out my skin too much. Maybe I just have too many samples or I'm just sick of beauty products right now but right now I'm seriously considering cancelling my Birchbox after being a member since 2011.




 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


 Lucky girl! I just got one of each packet and I am in LOVE with that defining gel. My hubby just mentioned today how much he liked my hair today. I'm happy that the foil has enough for plenty of uses. I think I will end up purchasing this.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox May 2013 box today and I'm happy with the products yet disappointed by the size. I know it's a sampling program and I know Birchbox has amazing perks system but this was my final month on my one year subscription and I'm considering this to be my final month with Birchbox. The last five months I've been constantly disappointed - especially with the tiny foil packets and one time only packets. I'm not expecting full size items each month but when the items are not enough to give me an idea if I'm going to like the product or not then what am I paying for? Some products take me a week of use before I know if I can use it long term or not... for example I recently tried the Allegenist serum and after six days realized I can't use it because it was drying out my skin too much. Maybe I just have too many samples or I'm just sick of beauty products right now but right now I'm seriously considering cancelling my Birchbox after being a member since 2011.
> 
> ...


 I kinda feel the the samples are starting to get a little better, but nothing like some of the competition.

 I think the BP and the eyeliner are pretty good sizes. Perfume is hard to judge (some of those sprays put out a lot)

But I agree: the one use packets are pointless.  How can I figure out if it is right for me if I get so little use. 

Since you have been with BB since 2011 - you have a good idea on how the samples have been.  Either June or July (whenever we got the ear buds) was my first box.  I want to love BB....I love the points...but are the points worth it in the end?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2013)

> also it looks like the adornia gwp for june is these
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG these are cute! How do we get them?!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also it looks like the adornia gwp for june is these
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (May 17, 2013)

> Lucky girl! I just got one of each packet and I am in LOVE with that defining gel. My hubby just mentioned today how much he liked my hair today. I'm happy that the foil has enough for plenty of uses. I think I will end up purchasing this.


 Oh yay! Glad to hear they worked well for you (and they must be awesome when a guy takes notice lol!). I'm going to try my samples this weekend!


----------



## AMaas (May 17, 2013)

> I also had luck with the neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover (it's my all time favorite, and so cheap!)


 3 of my fave eye makeup removers: DHC Deep Cleansing Oil LancÃ´me Bi-Facil One Love Organics Skin Savior Balm and My New Best Friend Skin Shammy


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also it looks like the adornia gwp for june is these
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love those! I was thinking of cancelling BB before next month but uh... maybe I'll give it one more month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for this!


 They said gift with purchase, so I think this is going to be a Bonus Shop item where you spend, say, $55 on full-sized items and get these for free, not something in the subscription box.  They have this sort of deal going on right now with enameled ponytail holders.


----------



## wadedl (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox May 2013 box today and I'm happy with the products yet disappointed by the size. I know it's a sampling program and I know Birchbox has amazing perks system but this was my final month on my one year subscription and I'm considering this to be my final month with Birchbox. The last five months I've been constantly disappointed - especially with the tiny foil packets and one time only packets. I'm not expecting full size items each month but when the items are not enough to give me an idea if I'm going to like the product or not then what am I paying for? Some products take me a week of use before I know if I can use it long term or not... for example I recently tried the Allegenist serum and after six days realized I can't use it because it was drying out my skin too much. Maybe I just have too many samples or I'm just sick of beauty products right now but right now I'm seriously considering cancelling my Birchbox after being a member since 2011.
> 
> ...


 I got that box only with the pen instead of the Yes To products and I felt underwhelmed. I did love the Coola and ordered a full size today but nothing else will even be used by me. Well except the pen but that is an extra so I don't count it. It could have just been the exceptional Ipsy month making Birchbox seem boring though.


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after seeing your pic and the one on Birchbox.com I am wondering what the heck I got in my jar......


 That has to be the LaFace primer, I received the cleanser in my box last month and my product was white. I say definitely contact BB just to be sure though

On a side note, that air bubble looks like a tiny dinosaur 



 Dare I say awesome and completely odd at the same time?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said gift with purchase, so I think this is going to be a Bonus Shop item where you spend, say, $55 on full-sized items and get these for free, not something in the subscription box.  They have this sort of deal going on right now with enameled ponytail holders.


 Oh, balls. That makes so much more sense that sending with a box. Hm. I wonder if i should wait to place my order then? I've got several items in my cart, and I'm really just waiting on a good pick two. hmmmm, indeed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats you got the stationary themed birchbox!!! bahahahah


 Hahah, this cracked me up. Although.. I'm such a nerd I would absolutely order a stationary sub box!


----------



## ewiggy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If she just subbed, it will be a welcome box.


 Is the 'welcome box' the same thing every time?  I've been going through the process of signing up but I thought I'd be getting what everyone else gets.. The 'welcome box' idea gives me pause.


----------



## msdollfaced (May 17, 2013)

Gotta say that I'm on the fence about my BB this month, on one hand I'm glad that I received a box with things that I will use (#9) but on the other hand I'm a bit cheesed at getting TOOTHPASTE. Just..toothpaste? 




 I know that BB is a sampling company but I really didn't expect to see things like toothpaste and pens (beyond glad that I didn't receive the pen). But, at least I can actually use everything versus receiving something like a blush when I don't use blushers. Also, there is barely anything in my tube of Coola, maybe 2 uses? I had to flatten the tube before anything came out; I really do like the smell though and it seems lightweight; here's hoping it doesn't break me out as I've always had a problem with chemical sunblock/screen. As for the sumita liner (black) it is great for tight-lining, but on my water line? It likes to take a vacation to the hollows under my eyes


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 17, 2013)

Got sent my 25th month code... After two years and as time goes on I sort of get less and less enthusiastic about Birchboxes. If ipsy keeps up their good work and varied products in the next month or two, and birchbox stays blah, I'm going to drop BB and pick up a second Ipsy. I got a second one this month, but I can't afford it next month so ill see how it goes with BB!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 17, 2013)

iPhone = double post -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the 'welcome box' the same thing every time?  I've been going through the process of signing up but I thought I'd be getting what everyone else gets.. The 'welcome box' idea gives me pause.


 Nah, the welcome box is different every month from my understanding, it seems to be whatever they feel like throwing in at the time. It could be anything from the coveted items that month to those dreaded Tili bags


----------



## Mary322 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Nuance box today. No email - it just arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (May 17, 2013)

Mine finally updated! woohoo! I'm getting box 4.  I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## katie danielle (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooo you got four packets?! I only received one of each. Lucky you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (May 17, 2013)

I received the Nuance box yesterday, but no email indicating it was on its way.  My 1 year with BB was up at the end of April so I renewed for another year.  I never received an anniversary code so perhaps I'm not going to receive one.  BTW, my Nuance box contained the same contents.



> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Nuance box today. No email - it just arrived.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


 Let me know how it is, I was hoping to get it this month. Hopefully they will continue to sample it.


----------



## HazelC (May 17, 2013)

Not pertaining to this month's box but last month's Women's magazine. Did anyone opt out and wanted a refund of $9++ instead? I did and I never got my refund.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 17, 2013)

> Not pertaining to this month's box but last month's Women's magazine. Did anyone opt out and wanted a refund of $9++ instead? I did and I never got my refund.Â


 AaaNNNDDD I never got the woman's health magazine. How long does it take to deliver? Within a month or two?


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AaaNNNDDD I never got the woman's health magazine. How long does it take to deliver? Within a month or two?


 Hmmm, I'll have to check my mailbox, I always grab the envelopes and leave the magazines and stuff cuz I'm too lazy to bring those in only to throw most of it away haha. Maybe mine is in there!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

If I remember right it said 4-6 weeks or 6-8 weeks for processing.  Someone somewhere in this thread said they got one but they had opted for the refund not the mag.  I opted for the mag and so far nada.  



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AaaNNNDDD I never got the woman's health magazine. How long does it take to deliver? Within a month or two?


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AaaNNNDDD I never got the woman's health magazine. How long does it take to deliver? Within a month or two?


 I really didn't pay attention to the whole thing...were we suppose to say Yes we want it OR Not pick and it doesn't come AND/OR say no thanks but I want 9 bucks back..?


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!  I would love this!!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AaaNNNDDD I never got the woman's health magazine. How long does it take to deliver? Within a month or two?


I got my Women's Health magazine yesterday. I live in Chicago.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 17, 2013)

So, my box finally updated. Box 9. Birchbox is SO lucky that I'm trying to get more points on that account. Toothpaste, sunscreen, a hair packet, tea, and the liner. the ONLY thing I'm half looking forward to is the liner, and I'll probably get blue, which I got on my other account. Ugh. Seriously. I REALLY wanted the blush or lipgloss (or both) lol. I am seriously disappointed in bb, and all I can say is, they better take our profiles into account next month.


----------



## Ashitude (May 17, 2013)

My friend swears this stuff is the only thing she will ever use. I just bought a travel pack off Amazon that I am excited to try. I have heard great things about the products.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

Probably a silly question, but has anyone had any problems with the spray bottle not working on the Beauty Protector? I could not for the life of me get it to work this morning so I just poured some onto my hands and rubbed them together and then through my hair. Probably works just as well, but I was just curious if this was an isolated thing or what. I have to say, even with not applying it the "regular" way, I cannot stop touching my hair! This stuff is a-freaking-mazing!!!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 17, 2013)

> Probably a silly question, but has anyone had any problems with the spray bottle not working on the Beauty Protector? I could not for the life of me get it to work this morning so I just poured some onto my hands and rubbed them together and then through my hair. Probably works just as well, but I was just curious if this was an isolated thing or what. I have to say, even with not applying it the "regular" way, I cannot stop touching my hair! This stuff is a-freaking-mazing!!!


 I was having issues so I put it under warm running water to unclog the nozzle and squirted it about 5 times and it works perfect now!


----------



## jilla1020 (May 17, 2013)

A



> I was having issues so I put it under warm running water to unclog the nozzle and squirted it about 5 times and it works perfect now!


 and not a silly question at all!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was having issues so I put it under warm running water to unclog the nozzle and squirted it about 5 times and it works perfect now!


 
Thanks!!! You know, it being brand new and all, it never occurred to me that it could be clogged! I will try that! Sure beats getting my hands all goopy! LOL

I'm definitely going to order some of this stuff, it is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 17, 2013)

> Probably a silly question, but has anyone had any problems with the spray bottle not working on the Beauty Protector? I could not for the life of me get it to work this morning so I just poured some onto my hands and rubbed them together and then through my hair. Probably works just as well, but I was just curious if this was an isolated thing or what. I have to say, even with not applying it the "regular" way, I cannot stop touching my hair! This stuff is a-freaking-mazing!!!


 Try to soak the spray nozzle underneath running hot or warm water to remove some residue and try again. May want to try to pump hot water to unclog.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 17, 2013)

My second BB updated this morning and the box  has been shipped. Here's what I'm receiving -





Cargo Lip Gloss - I'm sure I'll like it, but I already have one and don't need anymore lip glosses...

Another Acroball pen - It's okay. Nothing great.

LA Fresh Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Facial Cleanser - I really didn't want this since I ordered quite a bit when LA Fresh was on HauteLook. Well at least I'll use these...

Beauty Protector - Already swapped one from a previous box. This will be swapped as well.

COTZ Face Natural SPF 40 Sunscreen - AARRRGGHH. This made me break out so crazy the last time I used it. 






There were no overlaps between this and my other account and I'm glad! Overall a meh box for me.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, my box finally updated. Box 9. Birchbox is SO lucky that I'm trying to get more points on that account. Toothpaste, sunscreen, a hair packet, tea, and the liner. the ONLY thing I'm half looking forward to is the liner, and I'll probably get blue, which I got on my other account. Ugh. Seriously. I REALLY wanted the blush or lipgloss (or both) lol. I am seriously disappointed in bb, and all I can say is, they better take our profiles into account next month.


I agree!!!  And I got 2 Box #9's!  Except the only thing I'm excited for is the hair packet (probably only a one time use because my hair is pretty long).  I'm crazy and don't like eyeliners but my daughter will use it.  I can not have enough lip glosses and would have loved the blush also.  I would have been happy with the pen as I don't drink tea.


----------



## skylola123 (May 17, 2013)

> My second BB updated this morning and the box Â has been shipped. Here's what I'm receiving -
> 
> Cargo Lip Gloss - I'm sure I'll like it, but I already have one and don't need anymore lip glosses... Another Acroball pen - It's okay. Nothing great. LA Fresh Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Facial Cleanser - I really didn't want this since I ordered quite a bit when LA Fresh was on HauteLook. Well at least I'll use these... Beauty Protector - Already swapped one from a previous box. This will be swapped as well. COTZ Face Natural SPF 40 Sunscreen - AARRRGGHH. This made me break out so crazy the last time I used it.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There were no overlaps between this and my other account and I'm glad! Overall a meh box for me.Â


 How heavy is your box? My box did not want to update and it finally did this morning with the same box as yours. My box says its .26


----------



## Linnake (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever returned something they bought with points? I bought the Ruby Wing polish and I hate it! Also, my Caudalie SOS sample was empty but they are replacing it, woohoo!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How heavy is your box? My box did not want to update and it finally did this morning with the same box as yours. My box says its .26


 The UPS page showed 0.4740 lbs. What's your box weight? I don't know my box number though.


----------



## skylola123 (May 17, 2013)

> The UPS page showed 0.4740 lbs. What's your box weight? I don't know my box number though.


 My box weigh is .26 so that's way off from yours


----------



## ruhimaach (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weigh is .26 so that's way off from yours


 Yeah, like half! My box image got updated only this morning. Hopefully yours will update soon.


----------



## quene8106 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not pertaining to this month's box but last month's Women's magazine. Did anyone opt out and wanted a refund of $9++ instead? I did and I never got my refund.


 on one box, i asked for a refund and on another box i opted in for the magazine and i just got it last weekend.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 17, 2013)

I gave my 4 year old DD my pink pen from my box and she thinks it's the best thing ever! Glad someone in our house was happy to receive it.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2013)

Did anyone else receive a beauty protect and detangle spray with a broken top?  I received two (one from each of my accounts) and neither has a working sprayer.  Sheesh!


----------



## hindsighting (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a beauty protect and detangle spray with a broken top?  I received two (one from each of my accounts) and neither has a working sprayer.  Sheesh!


Is it actually broken or just not spraying? I thought my spray was clogged when I first got it but I just had to pump it a bunch of times to get it to come out. I tried just pouring it into my hands but I like spraying it better (and it looks like a certain bodily fluid when you pour it into your hands haha)


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it actually broken or just not spraying? I thought my spray was clogged when I first got it but I just had to pump it a bunch of times to get it to come out. I tried just pouring it into my hands but I like spraying it better (and it looks like a certain bodily fluid when you pour it into your hands haha)


 They just won't spray.  I just tried again.  50 pumps and nothing but gurgling sounds comes out.  I've been pouring it into my hands as well.  Ya....looks like.....


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

I got my Nuance box today! It's such an impressive freebie. I can't wait to play with the eye shimmer thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 17, 2013)

> Probably a silly question, but has anyone had any problems with the spray bottle not working on the Beauty Protector? I could not for the life of me get it to work this morning so I just poured some onto my hands and rubbed them together and then through my hair. Probably works just as well, but I was just curious if this was an isolated thing or what. I have to say, even with not applying it the "regular" way, I cannot stop touching my hair! This stuff is a-freaking-mazing!!!


 Mine doesn't work either.. I got one two months ago and it worked just fine after several pumps (as expected). I tried running under hot water but still nothing.. I email BB asking for a replacement.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it actually broken or just not spraying? I thought my spray was clogged when I first got it but I just had to pump it a bunch of times to get it to come out. I tried just pouring it into my hands but I like spraying it better (and it looks like a certain bodily fluid when you pour it into your hands haha)


 Mines like this too and lmao those were my thoughts exactly particularly when I accidentally dripped some down my chest lol. It smells familiar too...maybe its like pink sugar perfume? I can't identify it 100%.


----------



## Moonittude (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Nuance box today! It's such an impressive freebie. I can't wait to play with the eye shimmer thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What exactly is the eye thing, anyway? The description has me curious.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine doesn't work either.. I got one two months ago and it worked just fine after several pumps (as expected). I tried running under hot water but still nothing.. I email BB asking for a replacement.


 I took the sprayer off of my almost empty sample of UD all nighter and placed it on the detangler bottle so it now works great.  Much better than pouring it into my hands and it will probably last longer, too. 

 So I guess I'll hold off pestering Birchbox since I was able to trouble shoot.  I really like the product despite the mechanical issues so I'm thinking about purchasing the full size.  Has anyone who purchased the full size bottle had sprayer issues?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone posted any pics of the Nuance box yet? I opted in, but no box so far. I'm curious to see what is in it!


----------



## ewiggy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, the welcome box is different every month from my understanding, it seems to be whatever they feel like throwing in at the time. It could be anything from the coveted items that month to those dreaded Tili bags


 You'd think they would want to send a really good welcome box to encourage people to stay subbed.. Really hoping I don't end up with Tili bags!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 17, 2013)

My hair's freshly washed, used the Deva stuff. Smells good and I loved the consistency. Now to wait and see how it looks/feels dry. Omg, the beauty protect smells divine! I had to shake it up and run the nozzle under warm water, but I'm tempted to buy this for the smell alone! YUM!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 17, 2013)

I definitely had problems with it, and did the same. Then I closed it and shook the bottle really hard and after quite a few pumps it started working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Probably a silly question, but has anyone had any problems with the spray bottle not working on the Beauty Protector? I could not for the life of me get it to work this morning so I just poured some onto my hands and rubbed them together and then through my hair. Probably works just as well, but I was just curious if this was an isolated thing or what. I have to say, even with not applying it the "regular" way, I cannot stop touching my hair! This stuff is a-freaking-mazing!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No bb yet
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I opted out too and got the magazine anyway. Sigh...


----------



## naturalactions (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone posted any pics of the Nuance box yet? I opted in, but no box so far. I'm curious to see what is in it!


 A thread was started a couple of days ago. Search for Birchbox Nuance Box and it will come right up for you.


----------



## lolas (May 17, 2013)

> Yeah, I opted out too and got the magazine anyway. Sigh...


 I emailed bb, so I will let you know what they say. Maybe points??


----------



## Melissa Delaney (May 17, 2013)

Salma Hayek Nuance -- Loved this box!!! Full size lotion (smells amazing) and 3 in 1 make up!!


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A thread was started a couple of days ago. Search for Birchbox Nuance Box and it will come right up for you.


 Thanks!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Melissa Delaney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, this looks great. Still holding out hope I get it.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the full size and no issues.


 I also have the full size and have had no issues with the spray cap.


----------



## moxie19 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second BB updated this morning and the box  has been shipped. Here's what I'm receiving -
> 
> ...


 Box twins!

This is my 1st box after months of debating.

The only thing I am happy about is the Cargo lipgloss. I hope it isn't a similar color to the one I just received in Ipsy.

Not interested in the LA Fresh, I use Yes to Cucumbers and they work great for me. These can go in my yoga bag I guess.

Pen? Really?

Beauty Protector spray I am interested in because I can use it for travel but not anything I would buy again.

The Cotz SPF 40 will come in handy but it isn't anything I am excited about AT ALL.

Nothing wowed me. After this month's Ipsy this was kind of a downer.

Someone please tell me it gets better.


----------



## pinktergal (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a beauty protect and detangle spray with a broken top?  I received two (one from each of my accounts) and neither has a working sprayer.  Sheesh!


Yes, I tried mine yesterday, and the sprayer does not work.  Of course I tried priming it and pumping it, took the top off to de-pressurize it, etc., but nothing worked. I had to apply some on my hands and then rub it on my hair.

My review of this product is as follows: it didn't leave my thin, fine hair greasy, but it did leave it too soft to style, even though I used my usual volumizing gel . So not a product I would recommend for those who have thin, fine, naturally straight hair. 

As for its scent, I didn't even notice it one way or the other. I work with perfumes, so I get "nose fatigue" frequently.


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2013)

Here's what Sumita eyeliner in Saletti (charcoal gray) looks like on a teen. It's dark enough to pop but softer than using a black. I did soften it more by using an angled liner brush to blend it out more. Almost all of makeup but the foundation and two of the lip products came from various beauty subscriptions (_italicized_).

Products used:


Nurturing Force Skincare Naturally Blot Out Offensive shine + oil control cream. 
MAKE UP FOR EVER USA Mat Velvet+ (mixed with)

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics White color corrector

_The Official Glamourdolleyes Risky Business blush (May OTM)_

_theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer (highlighter &amp; on eyes)_

NYX Cosmetics Jumbo lip liner in 724 Chaos &amp; 703 Pink Nude topped with _Meet Mark lipgloss in Honey from Beauty Army_

_Brown mascara also from Meet Mark from Beauty Army._

_Ziba Beauty Sumita eyeliner in Saletti_


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I opted out too and got the magazine anyway. Sigh...
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I *LOVE* that look!  (And what a beautiful young lady!)  The charcoal liner is dark enough to show, but doesn't look harsh or heavy.  I got a dark grey liner a few months ago in a trade, now I'll have to bust it out and start using it!

Thanks for sharing, Zadi!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 17, 2013)

Just got my Nuance Box today. Yeah!. On their FB page they commented that boxes will be sent out until the 24th.


----------



## linda37027 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a beauty protect and detangle spray with a broken top?  I received two (one from each of my accounts) and neither has a working sprayer.  Sheesh!


 I thought mine was broke too. Took it off pumped some water through it and when I put it back on it worked. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought mine was broke too. Took it off pumped some water through it and when I put it back on it worked. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for this tip, linda37027!  With great anticipation, I tried to use my protect and detangle spray for the first time this morning, and after about twenty sprays with nothing coming out, I just thought, 'Screw it!', and left for work.  So, it is nice to know that maybe it will be usable after all.

This is one of the many reasons I love MUT.


----------



## Jamie P (May 17, 2013)

> Hmmm, I'll have to check my mailbox, I always grab the envelopes and leave the magazines and stuff cuz I'm too lazy to bring those in only to throw most of it away haha. Maybe mine is in there!


I opted out of one and said yes to the other. Ended up with 2 magazines yesterday. Ugh.


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

Got my WH magazine today in southern california.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What exactly is the eye thing, anyway? The description has me curious.


 It's really nifty! It's a three in one wand. There is a section for a cream eyeshadow (mine is pewter), a highlighter (I'm guessing this is for under the eye dark circles?) and a black eyeliner. 

I just tried all the products on my eyes, and it's nice! I'm not usually a fan of these creamy types of eyeshadows, but it's not greasy at all, and dries pretty quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is totally my style. I can't really pull off dark eyeliners, which is why I traded the nacy Sumita I got. Now I think I'm going to need to try to get ahold of this one! Also, your daughter is so pretty! Her skin is FLAWLESS.


----------



## page5 (May 17, 2013)

> Here's what Sumita eyeliner in Saletti (charcoal gray) looks like on a teen. It's dark enough to pop but softer than using a black. I did soften it more by using an angled liner brush to blend it out more. Almost all of makeup but the foundation and two of the lip products came from various beauty subscriptions (_italicized_). Products used:
> Nurturing Force Skincare Naturally Blot Out Offensive shine + oil control cream.
> MAKE UP FOR EVER USA Mat Velvet+ (mixed with)
> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics White color corrector
> ...


 Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a beauty protect and detangle spray with a broken top?  I received two (one from each of my accounts) and neither has a working sprayer.  Sheesh!


 Mine didn't work either, the pump straw (I don't know what to call it??) was curved so I straightened it out and that made it work for some reason, maybe it will work for yours too?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

NEW PICK TWOS IN SHOP!!!

I finally found a pick two worth placing my order for! I've really been wanting to try the Nibble Balm, so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is what I've been sitting on:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream* *Shade*
Light Medium 1679 1 $32.00
*Pangea Organics Lip Balm* *Scent*
Italian Red Mandarin with Rose PANGLIPBALMROSE-FZ 1 $12.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips &amp; SHU UEMURA Cleansing Oil Shampoo 5221 1 $10.00
*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle*
700371000000 1 $21.95
Subtotal $75.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Supergoop Everyday UV Lotion with $35+ purchase, SUPERGOOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00
600 reward points -$60.00
*Grand Total*
*$5.95*

Free pick two, free sunscreen, free shipping... 76 dollars worth of stuff all for 6. I'd say I did alright.


----------



## Yeti (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NEW PICK TWOS IN SHOP!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!  I am torn though - I have a 20% 9 mo discount code that would get me $8 off what I want to order, but I really want the goop and can't use both codes....  Decisions, decisions =)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

Y'all are BAD FOR MY WALLET (but if I keep spending my points instead of saving them up, then I get more Pick Two Packs...):

PRODUCT NAME PRICE QTY SUBTOTAL Subtotal $35.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$15.00
100 reward points -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$10.00*
Caudalie Divine Oil - 15ml $9.00
Ordered: *1*
$9.00
Alima PureÂ® Organic Nourishing Lip Balm   Flavor Mango $7.00
Ordered: *1*
$7.00
BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag   Color Ostrich $9.00
Ordered: *1*
$9.00
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order) Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator &amp; Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude $10.00
Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!  I am torn though - I have a 20% 9 mo discount code that would get me $8 off what I want to order, but I really want the goop and can't use both codes....  Decisions, decisions =)


 I've had that dilemma before. Those percentage off codes usually only work for a small amount of time... so I would go with that first. And then cross fingers that the supergoop will stick around for a little while so you can make another order later.


----------



## Yeti (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had that dilemma before. Those percentage off codes usually only work for a small amount of time... so I would go with that first. And then cross fingers that the supergoop will stick around for a little while so you can make another order later.


Good point - thank you! =)


----------



## lexxies22 (May 17, 2013)

> Got my WH magazine today in southern california.


 Ditto in Northern CA.


----------



## bonita22 (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone received the rebate from Women's health?


----------



## imacaligirl (May 18, 2013)

I sent in the postcard for the rebate (opt out) and low and behold I received my first women's health magazine today. Sigh, I'm not even sure who to send an email to. Birchbox or women's health?


----------



## hiheather (May 18, 2013)

Ugh. I hope I don't start getting Women's Health. I already have so many 'free' magazines coming to my house that nobody reads. I opted out for that reason.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 18, 2013)

I didn't even bother sending in the card because I was afraid something would get messed up and I'd end up with *another* subscription to WH. I had a $5 LivingSocial credit that was about to expire and WH was the only thing that was $5...I really hate the magazine. So useless!


----------



## bonita22 (May 18, 2013)

> I sent in the postcard for the rebate (opt out) and low and behold I received my first women's health magazine today. Sigh, I'm not even sure who to send an email to. Birchbox or women's health?


 Maybe both?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2013)

Obsessed with the Beauty Protector &amp; amika mask from my box this month...AND they had the Vasanti as a pick two. Obviously had to place an order. 





Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle*
700371000000 1 $21.95
*amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 60 ml*
736211950260 1 $12.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator &amp; Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude 5222 1 $10.00
Subtotal $43.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Cargo Lash Activator Mascara sample with purchase, CARGOLASH, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00
200 reward points -$20.00
*Grand Total*
*$13.95*


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

I have caught up on Ipsy, caught up on Glossybox, caught up on NOTD, caught up on Starlooks, etc....but the 650+ posts I hadn't read on this thread was scaring me, so until I reviewed my Birchbox, I decided not to read all of this lol.....well I have FINALLY had a moment to go through all of my items I need to review and heeeeeere's what I got this month! - (pic heavy)





DevaCurl 3-Step Introductory System -





Hmmmmm, it's not bad, but it's definitely not the best I've used. This system would be much much better on someone who has thick curly hair and needs that extra moisturizing ingredients. My hair is thin and half curly/wavy, half straight so sometimes it can curl, sometimes not, but this much conditioning weighed it down, and the light defining gel did nothing for me. Oh well...it really is an awesome product though! I highly recommend it if you have curly hair that needs taming and definition! Look how gigantic these foils are:





Marvis Classic Strong Mint Toothpaste: I LOVE THIS! I adore anything mint and this stuff makes your mouth feel fresh-from-the-dentist. It's definitely one of the strongest mints I've ever used. The only downside of this, to me, is that it's not whitening and it doesn't have fluoride. I'm big on enamel protection.

COOLA 30SPF Cucumber Moisturizer for Face: When they say cucumber, they MEAN IT! Not just a light cucumber fragrance...you put this under your nose and you'd swear it WAS a cucumber! I really liked it, even though I don't need it, I'm never outside enough to need sunscreen. (there's a reason I'm pale lol) but it certainly does moisturize and the formula is excellent and light, plus it has toning, anti-aging, soothing, AND inflammation reducing ingredients! A BIG PLUS!

Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner in Saletti: Saletti is their matte charcoal grey and it is DIVINE. I love it, I really have nothing like it. It stays FOREVER too, doesn't smudge or wear off and the color really is pigmented -





Isn't that gorgeous? It goes on so smoothly and doesn't crease or tug the skin at all! Here is me wearing my eyeliner for the day:









Acroball PureWhite Pen in turquoise ink - It writes in turquoise!!!! This pen is in my purse and I shall love it always. It is my new favorite pen...check out this awesome color:
 





Well there's my thoughts....the worth of the box was quite low, but still almost half of what I paid, so I'm still a happy gal!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have caught up on Ipsy, caught up on Glossybox, caught up on NOTD, caught up on Starlooks, etc....but the 650+ posts I hadn't read on this thread was scaring me, so until I reviewed my Birchbox, I decided not to read all of this lol.....well I have FINALLY had a moment to go through all of my items I need to review and heeeeeere's what I got this month! - (pic heavy)
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have THE most gorgeous eyes! Seriously jealous.
> 
> Also, kind of in love with your eye makeup. I got the same color eyeliner in my box &amp; may attempt to do something similar tomorrow!  What color eyeshadow are you wearing?


Aw, thank you!





It's from the Coastal Scents 252 Ultimate Eyeshadow Palette, I mixed Little Grapette with Wild Wisteria for the lavender color and I used Stone Cold (grey) to blend in the crease and out towards the cat-eye (matches Saletti perfectly!)


----------



## ruhimaach (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!
> 
> ...


 Yes, I'm kinda bummed to have received the pen as my 5th item. In my other box, I received it as an extra, but I guess because of the Cargo lip gloss, they didn't give us any other big ticket item in this box. My Beauty Protector has already been swapped even though the box is not in my physical possession yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you!
> ...


 Thank you! I'm wearing this super bright coral dress to a wedding tomorrow &amp; I couldn't decide what color eye makeup to go with. I think this might be perfect.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I'm wearing this super bright coral dress to a wedding tomorrow &amp; I couldn't decide what color eye makeup to go with. I think this might be perfect.


Awesome! Be sure to take some pics and show us!


----------



## SassyVee (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Obsessed with the Beauty Protector &amp; amika mask from my box this month...AND they had the Vasanti as a pick two. Obviously had to place an order.
> 
> ...


 What is a "pick two"? This is only my third month and I haven't actually bought any full sized items yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

Yep, I caved and used most of my points on one account. I HAD to take advantage of the Supergoop GWP deal and free shipping....I am in LOVE with the CC cream I got in a previous box! Question, I was trying to find the value of the SPF 30+ EVERYDAY UV FACE AND BODY MOISTURIZER gift with purchase. BB site says the size is 1.6 oz, Supergoop site says it's $15 for 1.5 fl oz?

*Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream*

*Shade*
Light Medium                                                                                                                                                                     $32.00

*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)*
*Choose 1 pack*
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator &amp; Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude 52221                                        $10.00

                                                                                                                                                                            Subtotal $42.00
                                                                                                                                                             Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
  Discount (Free Supergoop Everyday UV Lotion with $35+ purchase, SUPERGOOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00
                                                                                                                                                              200 reward points -$20.00
  *                                                                                                                                                                   Grand Total   **$12.00*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a "pick two"? This is only my third month and I haven't actually bought any full sized items yet.
> It is a free pack of two samples with a purchase of $25 or more. You can find it on the site under 'Shop' 'Birchbox Bonus Shop'. It's marked as $10, but with a purchase over $25, you add it to your cart and it deducts automatically, no code needed. There are usually several options to choose from.


----------



## SassyVee (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a free pack of two samples with a purchase of $25 or more. You can find it on the site under 'Shop' 'Birchbox Bonus Shop'. It's marked as $10, but with a purchase over $25, you add it to your cart and it deducts automatically, no code needed. There are usually several options to choose from.


 Thanks! Sounds good! I'm going to go check that out right now


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a "pick two"? This is only my third month and I haven't actually bought any full sized items yet.


 It's a pack of two samples for $10 (not a great deal on its own, in my opinion). But you can get them FREE with a $25 purchase. Just pick whichever one sounds the best to you &amp; add it to your cart. It's a nice extra, since most people spend at least $25 on a purchase anyway and it doesn't require a coupon code, so you can still use the coupon code field for other codes/bonuses. 

Here's the link! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-bonus-shop/pick-two-pack

ETA: Oops, too slow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, Scooby!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ETA: Oops, too slow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, Scooby!






 I just bought one myself! And got the supergoop GWP, AND free shipping! The BF can't say 'no' to that $12 beauty purchase! 



 *ninja saving skills*


----------



## SassyVee (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a pack of two samples for $10 (not a great deal on its own, in my opinion). But you can get them FREE with a $25 purchase. Just pick whichever one sounds the best to you &amp; add it to your cart. It's a nice extra, since most people spend at least $25 on a purchase anyway and it doesn't require a coupon code, so you can still use the coupon code field for other codes/bonuses.
> 
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## SweetTea (May 18, 2013)

So I used that KÃ©rastase Bain on my hair tonight and boy am I AGGRAVATED! My hair has NEVER been so dull and limp, omg! I can't get it to hold a decent curl and I have naturally curly hair! It looks so dull as well, and I JUST colored it last week, and it looked great before I washed it. It better come back to life after my next wash, which will probably be tomorrow thanks to this fiasco, or I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 18, 2013)

i got the Cargo lipgloss in Woodstock and while i love the color and the formula is great - the scent!  Ugh! it smells like i'm putting fabric softener on my lips!  am i the only one who hates the smell?


----------



## hiheather (May 18, 2013)

I think I'm going to invest in a full size Beauty Protector! I finally see the buzz about it! I used the Kerastase last night as a clarifying shampoo, worked great but I refuse to pay that much for shampoo. Then I finished my hair off with the Beauty Protector alone, I usually use my leave in conditioner with it and see zero results. My hair is super soft and hydrated. I have curly frizzy hair, today it is just curly!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'm going to invest in a full size Beauty Protector! I finally see the buzz about it!


 SAME ! My hair is so unruly and even the most hyped products or the most expensive products don't make a difference in my hair. The BP is the one thing I have ever gotten from a sub that has been worth all the hype and I have wanted to purchase full size right away.


----------



## bluemustang (May 18, 2013)

> Yep, I caved and used most of my points on one account. I HAD to take advantage of the Supergoop GWP deal and free shipping....I am in LOVE with the CC cream I got in a previous box! Question, I was trying to find the value of theÂ SPF 30+ EVERYDAY UV FACE AND BODY MOISTURIZER gift with purchase. BB site says the size is 1.6 oz, Supergoop site says it's $15 for 1.5 fl oz? I obviously can't guarantee it's the same thing but last year i got a beautybar.com box and there was a tube of it in there.. I think it looks identical to what is pictured as the GWP. I just looked at the back and it says 1.6oz. *Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream* *Shade* Light Medium Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Â $32.00 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack* Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator &amp; Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in NudeÂ 52221 Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  $10.00 Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  SubtotalÂ  $42.00 Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Shipping &amp; HandlingÂ  $0.00 Â  Discount (Free Supergoop Everyday UV Lotion with $35+ purchase, SUPERGOOP, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)Â  -$10.00 Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Â  200 reward pointsÂ  -$20.00 Â  *Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Grand Total Â Â * *$12.00*


----------



## lady41 (May 18, 2013)

Wow! The Nuance box just showed up in my mail box today! I never even got conformation that I was actually getting it.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has BB shipped any of the Nuance boxes yet?  I'm in a no buy this month so I have my fingers crossed...


Just received a Nuance box today!! Such a nice surprise because I don't think I received a shipping email on it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 18, 2013)

I got the Lip Fusion lip gloss in the mail today from a trade... anyone else used this? I love it! It gives a bit of a plump, but instead of the sting of most plumpers, it has a minty feel. Not a mint taste or smell... a minty FEEL. It's weird but awesome at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else receive the Deva curl system? The foile packets are HUGE. Also, I got the Sumita eye pencil in brown. I am happy to have a brown eye liner that's waterproof because I don't think I have any waterproof eyeliner. My pen came in turquoise and the ink is really pretty though not the best quality.


I also got the Deva curl system and was shocked how large the package are. I was wondering why the box was so heavy before I opened it. It was those!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get the DevaCurl kit? Super-happy with it - 4 hefty packets to try! I took a picture next to the pen for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might have received an extra Light Defining gel. My box only had one packet of that.


----------



## lady41 (May 18, 2013)

mine only had one pack of the gel as well...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

Just got my Women's Health mag that I opted out of. I guess I'll be contacting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 18, 2013)

Just received my Nuance box today. I got no email or anything, it just showed up.


----------



## DragonChick (May 18, 2013)

I just went to try the Beauty Protector and the spritzer thingy isn't working - has anyone else that's gotten the Beauty Protector had this same problem? It doesn't look like it's clogged, it just isn't working.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to try the Beauty Protector and the spritzer thingy isn't working - has anyone else that's gotten the Beauty Protector had this same problem? It doesn't look like it's clogged, it just isn't working.


 Unscrew the top and stick it into a glass of water, then pump it til it starts spraying water... then it should work with the BP spray.  (some of the prior commenters are saying that the BP stuff is a very _thick _liquid).  The sprayer sends out a fine mist of product, so I think that getting it to spray is going to take about 1000 pumps (like mine did when I got it back in Feb) or using a thinner liquid (like water) to get it going.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DragonChick (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unscrew the top and stick it into a glass of water, then pump it til it starts spraying water... then it should work with the BP spray.  (some of the prior commenters are saying that the BP stuff is a very _thick _liquid).  The sprayer sends out a fine mist of product, so I think that getting it to spray is going to take about 1000 pumps (like mine did when I got it back in Feb) or using a thinner liquid (like water) to get it going.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 I'll give that a try - thanks!

I also get the noob award for the day since I just jumped to the last page and immediately posted instead of skimming back a couple (like I usually do).


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the look, its pretty and age appropriate. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Kristen121 (May 18, 2013)

I got my refund check from Women's Health today. But sadly no Nuance box


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have caught up on Ipsy, caught up on Glossybox, caught up on NOTD, caught up on Starlooks, etc....but the 650+ posts I hadn't read on this thread was scaring me, so until I reviewed my Birchbox, I decided not to read all of this lol.....well I have FINALLY had a moment to go through all of my items I need to review and heeeeeere's what I got this month! - (pic heavy)
> 
> ...


----------



## Trystelle (May 18, 2013)

My original one broke at the top.  I wrote and got a replacement that had burst open in transit.  I wrote again but told them not to bother replacing it and asking for something in place of it.

Trystelle


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I used that KÃ©rastase Bain on my hair tonight and boy am I AGGRAVATED! My hair has NEVER been so dull and limp, omg! I can't get it to hold a decent curl and I have naturally curly hair! It looks so dull as well, and I JUST colored it last week, and it looked great before I washed it. It better come back to life after my next wash, which will probably be tomorrow thanks to this fiasco, or I'm going to be very upset.


 Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you, I use it and my color last forever.


----------



## Mary322 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just received a Nuance box today!! Such a nice surprise because I don't think I received a shipping email on it.


Me, too! Such a great surprise!


----------



## pinktergal (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It could be. I'm getting that exact box beeyutifull listed and I have straight hair. Mine weighs .474


BB is famous for ignoring our hair profile stats. I have thin, fine hair and am constantly getting conditioners and hair masks. This month I got BOTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     By contrast, last month Ipsy sent me a Big Sexy volumizing powder. Yay!  They sent the conditioners to those with profiles indicating the need for them. Which isn't me.


----------



## pinktergal (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox May 2013 box today and I'm happy with the products yet disappointed by the size. I know it's a sampling program and I know Birchbox has amazing perks system but this was my final month on my one year subscription and I'm considering this to be my final month with Birchbox. The last five months I've been constantly disappointed - especially with the tiny foil packets and one time only packets. I'm not expecting full size items each month but when the items are not enough to give me an idea if I'm going to like the product or not then what am I paying for? Some products take me a week of use before I know if I can use it long term or not... for example I recently tried the Allegenist serum and after six days realized I can't use it because it was drying out my skin too much. Maybe I just have too many samples or I'm just sick of beauty products right now but right now I'm seriously considering cancelling my Birchbox after being a member since 2011.
> 
> ...


Wow, Zadi.  That's how I felt when I unsubbed last year.  I gave them another chance and came back last month, but I continue to get pretty bad boxes (for me), with small samples and/or products I can't use or don't like,  like a bright orange lippie. So it's time for me to leave again.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 18, 2013)

Those are huge "samples"



> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too! Such a great surprise!


----------



## JessP (May 18, 2013)

> I think you might have received an extra Light Defining gel. My box only had one packet of that.


I'm beginning to think the same after reading everyone's feedback - no idea how I managed to get lucky lol! Really looking forward to trying the set!


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 18, 2013)

So trying to figure out an order and saw Scooby say she really liked the Supergoop CC cream, has anyone else tried that and can give some good opinions on it?

Always looking for something new to try. I'm in LOVE with BB creams.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So trying to figure out an order and saw Scooby say she really liked the Supergoop CC cream, has anyone else tried that and can give some good opinions on it?
> 
> Always looking for something new to try. I'm in LOVE with BB creams.


 



Hey *Beeyutifull! *I originally posted this pic for the eye makeup, but it also applies to the Supergoop CC cream. Just from BB, I have tried dr jart waterfuse bb, juice beauty cc, boscia bb, marcelle bb, jouer LMT, jouer MMT, and stila stay all day HD bb. The supergoop is BY FAR the best out of all that I have tried. Just for reference, I have extremely oily skin with some hyper-pigmentation and large pores. I use a smoothing balm from Missha first, then the Supergoop over top, and it stays very matte for me, on an otherwise oil slick face. It comes out of the tube a kind of scary peachy color...so it doesn't look like it would work at all. But after you apply it, it's just perfect (on me). I use the light/medium shade. Def my new HG BB.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 18, 2013)

I got the beauty protect and detangle spray and I couldn't get the spray to work for anything. I unscrewed the top and after I put it back on it started to work. So maybe that will work for y'all.


----------



## daniellerose (May 18, 2013)

> So trying to figure out an order and saw Scooby say she really liked the Supergoop CC cream, has anyone else tried that and can give some good opinions on it? Always looking for something new to try. I'm in LOVE with BB creams.


 I received a sample of the cc cream in my box and I'm thinking about purchasing it!! It made my skin look flawless and "corrected" my redness. My mom thought it looked a little dewy and very natual. I love the fact that it has SPF 35 in it. It's perfect for summer.


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the beauty protect and detangle spray and I couldn't get the spray to work for anything. I unscrewed the top and after I put it back on it started to work. So maybe that will work for y'all.


 I had to pump mine for a very long time for it to work. It was annoying and I think I sprained my finger while doing it! LOL I think I wasted my sample though because in the bottle I didn't care for the after scent but on my hair I'm loving how it smells so I kept applying more over the course of the day. LOL It really smells good and it works so I'm on the fence about buying a full size bottle of it..


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So trying to figure out an order and saw Scooby say she really liked the Supergoop CC cream, has anyone else tried that and can give some good opinions on it?
> 
> Always looking for something new to try. I'm in LOVE with BB creams.


 I'll put it this way: this CC cream is the first thing I've gotten from my boxes that I IMMEDIATELY went to the BB site to put it in my cart to buy. This stuff is AMAZING. I use it over my moisturizer and that's it. No need for extra foundation or powder. I have really oily skin and this is literally the ONLY product that has kept me from blotting all day long. It mattifies SO well, on top of balancing skintone (I have sensitive skin that can get red sometimes) and all the other good things it does that I can't even remember. 

Personally, I would try to get one of the samples of it first, to see if you like it, and then get the full sized. But honestly, this was one of those rare products that it only took one use to get me to WANT IT RIGHT NOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 19, 2013)

> Hey *Beeyutifull!Â * I originally posted this pic for the eye makeup, but it also applies to the Supergoop CC cream. Just from BB, I have tried dr jart waterfuse bb, juice beauty cc, boscia bb, marcelle bb, jouer LMT, jouer MMT, and stila stay all day HD bb. The supergoop is BY FAR the best out of all that I have tried. Just for reference, I have extremely oily skin with some hyper-pigmentation and large pores. I use a smoothing balm from Missha first, then the Supergoop over top, and it stays very matte for me, on an otherwise oil slick face. It comes out of the tube a kind of scary peachy color...so it doesn't look like it would work at all. But after you apply it, it's just perfect (on me). I use the light/medium shade. Def my new HG BB.


 First of all ya look beeeeyutifull here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> second thanks fir the recommendation I am currently using Missha and Dr Jart...I just really want to try a CC cream now too lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your review!


 Thanks, you are super sweet as always








> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG girl, I was staring at your gorgeous eyes last time I saw this picture, now that I'm studying the CC cream on you...you're skin is FLAWLESS!



love it!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too! Such a great surprise!


 I haven't figured out how to get to the liner part of the eye trio yet but the shadow and highlighter are gorgeous!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm beginning to think the same after reading everyone's feedback - no idea how I managed to get lucky lol! Really looking forward to trying the set!


I am looking forward to trying them too! Let me know what you think. I am trying to round up some bottles to squeeze the packet into. I think I can get a few uses out of these!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So trying to figure out an order and saw Scooby say she really liked the Supergoop CC cream, has anyone else tried that and can give some good opinions on it?
> 
> Always looking for something new to try. I'm in LOVE with BB creams.


I received a sample of this in my Birchbox this month. The sample is super tiny tho. It will be my first experience with a CC cream. I am a big BB cream fan too. Haven't tried this yet but I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This even makes me more excited to try it. Sounds like we have the same skin issues, I have only tried Dr Jart's waterfuse BB and Missha Perfect BB. Like both BB creams so if this is better I think I might be spending some points on a full size.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll put it this way: this CC cream is the first thing I've gotten from my boxes that I IMMEDIATELY went to the BB site to put it in my cart to buy. This stuff is AMAZING. I use it over my moisturizer and that's it. No need for extra foundation or powder. I have really oily skin and this is literally the ONLY product that has kept me from blotting all day long. It mattifies SO well, on top of balancing skintone (I have sensitive skin that can get red sometimes) and all the other good things it does that I can't even remember.
> 
> Personally, I would try to get one of the samples of it first, to see if you like it, and then get the full sized. But honestly, this was one of those rare products that it only took one use to get me to WANT IT RIGHT NOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OK...I am definitely trying this first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey *Beeyutifull! *
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't figured out how to get to the liner part of the eye trio yet but the shadow and highlighter are gorgeous!


 You have to pull REALLY HARD on the other end to get it to come off. Don't worry, you won't damage the product. It's protected.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to pull REALLY HARD on the other end to get it to come off. Don't worry, you won't damage the product. It's protected.


Had to get my husband to pull it off but we got it! Whew!


----------



## jackielyn1 (May 19, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed I didn't get the black eyeliner or a pen. I did get a color changing nail polish and I'm happy with the Coola so overall I'm satisfied with this months box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackielyn1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a little disappointed I didn't get the black eyeliner or a pen. I did get a color changing nail polish and I'm happy with the Coola so overall I'm satisfied with this months box.


 If you're talking about the Sumita's, the one I got was brown so it might be a gamble...


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it sting? That's the problem I find with eye makeup removers most sting my eyes. So far for me only AHAVA's eye makeup remover doesn't sting my eyes but it's pricey and I'm cheap! LOL


 Try ALMAY Oil-Free Eye Make-up Remover Pads - they are the best thing I've ever used! They will pretty much get anything off and you can rub them all around your lash lines almost on your eye ball lol and it doesn't hurt - best of all though, they don't leave a residue AT ALL...just fresh and clean. Find them at the drugstore in the white jar/cylinder containers with the light purple label. They also make these in q-tips where I guess the ends of each q-tip is just saturated with make up remover? never tried those but I've always thought they'd be great for touching up your under eye, etc right after you've finished doing your make up and you don't want to remove everything you've just done!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpwhitman4vt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try ALMAY Oil-Free Eye Make-up Remover Pads - they are the best thing I've ever used! They will pretty much get anything off and you can rub them all around your lash lines almost on your eye ball lol and it doesn't hurt - best of all though, they don't leave a residue AT ALL...just fresh and clean. Find them at the drugstore in the white jar/cylinder containers with the light purple label. They also make these in q-tips where I guess the ends of each q-tip is just saturated with make up remover? never tried those but I've always thought they'd be great for touching up your under eye, etc right after you've finished doing your make up and you don't want to remove everything you've just done!


 Those are what I use. The ONLY remover I use on my eyes. One time last year, my store was out, and I had to get some other weird brand of remover pads. It was hideous. Never again... I believe they make the oil-free version as well as the extra moisturizing ones. You're right, though. The oil-free doesn't leave a residue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll put it this way: this CC cream is the first thing I've gotten from my boxes that I IMMEDIATELY went to the BB site to put it in my cart to buy. This stuff is AMAZING. I use it over my moisturizer and that's it. No need for extra foundation or powder. I have really oily skin and this is literally the ONLY product that has kept me from blotting all day long. It mattifies SO well, on top of balancing skintone (I have sensitive skin that can get red sometimes) and all the other good things it does that I can't even remember.
> 
> Personally, I would try to get one of the samples of it first, to see if you like it, and then get the full sized. But honestly, this was one of those rare products that it only took one use to get me to WANT IT RIGHT NOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


   

I loved it from first application, too, and purchased it the next day!



> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OK...I am definitely trying this first thing tomorrow.


  

I wore my sample all week and had many people compliment on how great my skin looked. (Since I am in the skincare business, that is always a good thing!) I usually use a BB cream, Urban Decay's Naked Skin or Dr. Jart Black Label Detox. I have also tried through samples Dr. Brandt's Flexitone BB (kind of dark) and Hanskin's Super Magic BB (way too light).  I think I am now hooked on the Super Goop CC, I can't wait to receive my full size! (used my BB points and 6 months 20% off, I got it for $15.60)


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2013)

In case anyone is bummed they didnt get the Cargo this month, Cargo is on MyHabit today for 1/2 off most things.  There's a few sets with the blush in it for $19!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone is bummed they didnt get the Cargo this month, Cargo is on MyHabit today for 1/2 off most things.  There's a few sets with the blush in it for $19!







Enabler! I just placed an order... Hadn't ever even heard of myhabit until today LOL


----------



## lexxies22 (May 20, 2013)

> Try ALMAY Oil-Free Eye Make-up Remover Pads - they are the best thing I've ever used! They will pretty much get anything off and you can rub them all around your lash lines almost on your eye ball lol and it doesn't hurt - best of all though, they don't leave a residue AT ALL...just fresh and clean. Find them at the drugstore in the white jar/cylinder containers with the light purple label. They also make these in q-tips where I guess the ends of each q-tip is just saturated with make up remover? never tried those but I've always thought they'd be great for touching up your under eye, etc right after you've finished doing your make up and you don't want to remove everything you've just done!Â


 My MIL have been using that (ALMAY) for years. She's in her 70's. I encouraged her to try Kiehl's Make up remover. It's in creamy texture. She decided automatically to switch to Kiehl's because her eyes no longer stings, burns, dryness anymore.


----------



## rubiessf (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Women's Health mag that I opted out of. I guess I'll be contacting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same thing happened to me. I sent in my postcard with the "No Thanks" box marked. I didn't want to go buy a stamp and an envelope and do all the broo-haha just to get a rebate. But I didn't want the magazine. Last week, I got the May issue in my mailbox, so I emailed BB, saying:

Quote: Immediately upon receiving my box last month, I sent in the postcard to opt-out of the Women's Health subscription. But yesterday I received the May WH issue in the mail. I don't want the magazine, and I'm trying to contact Women's Health about this, but also wanted to let you know that the opt-out process doesn't seem to have worked.

BB replied this morning and said :

Quote: Thanks for being in touch. Sorry about the trouble that you've had with the subscription.

The postcard actually enabled you to receive the subscription, not opt out. To cancel, you'll have to contact the magazine directly. Here's a link: https://customerservice.womenshealthmag.com/pubs/RP/WMH/login_multimag_CAPTCHA.jsp?cds_page_id=75687&amp;cds_mag_code=WMH&amp;id=1369066693343&amp;lsid=31401118133019916&amp;vid=1#

Hope that helps!


Sadly, that didn't address the main issue, so I replied:

Quote: No, the postcard allowed for TWO options with checkboxes. One was "Yes! Send me a one-year subscription..." The other was "No, Thanks. See refund details below..." I checked the second box--"No, Thanks" and sent it, as directed at the bottom, along with my original Birchbox subscription email address, as I didn't want to spend 46 cents and an envelope to opt-out of the magazine. I just didn't want the magazine. Honestly, I didn't care about the refund. But I still got the magazine, which is a hassle. I spent about 15 minutes on the WH site the other day cancelling the dang thing.

In the future, please make opting out of promotions easier. I shouldn't have to spend money and time figuring out how to stop getting a product from a third party. Thank you.

And just a few minutes later (Seriously. When does BB every reply the same day let alone within a few minutes of your email?), got a reply:

Quote: Sorry for the confusion! I will definitely pass your feedback along.
Doesn't seem like BB cares about the WH opt-out process or the rebate, which is sad. And as I've had several problems with BB in the past few months, this just might be the last straw.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubiessf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

I haven't received WH or a refund yet, I got my card in extremely late. Has anyone actually gotten a refund or are they just casually opting everyone in for WH?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received WH or a refund yet, I got my card in extremely late. Has anyone actually gotten a refund or are they just casually opting everyone in for WH?


 ONE person has reported receiving a refund check in the mail.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (May 20, 2013)

I just got my rebate check in the mail today for $9.99.  I also got my ipsy bag and some pacifica.  This was a very good mail day for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rubiessf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sammajamma (May 20, 2013)

Hello Ladies!

I got the Isaac Mizrahi "Fabulous" perfume in my box this month, and I absolutely loved it! I was planning to use my birchbox points to purchase it but I'm so glad I waited! I found the 1.7 Ounce bottle at my local Marshalls for $15!

Figured I'd give you guys the heads up in case any of you liked it/were planning to purchase it/ were planning to purchase any perfume without checking marshalls first!


----------



## Meahlea (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> ...


awesome. I liked it but not enough to buy at full price. I do like it enough to buy at $15


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## easybreezy (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received WH or a refund yet, I got my card in extremely late. Has anyone actually gotten a refund or are they just casually opting everyone in for WH?


 I received my "refund" check in the mail at the end of last week.  When I sent in the postcard, I put it in an envelope and addressed it to the refund address listed at the bottom of the card (different from the address on the front of the card for the subscription).  Maybe the people who are getting the subscription despite opting out didn't send it to the refund address?


----------



## hellopengy (May 20, 2013)

> I haven't received WH or a refund yet, I got my card in extremely late. Has anyone actually gotten a refund or are they just casually opting everyone in for WH?


 I got a refund last week (Saturday)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> > I haven't received WH or a refund yet, I got my card in extremely late. Has anyone actually gotten a refund or are they just casually opting everyone in for WH?
> 
> 
> I received my "refund" check in the mail at the end of last week. Â When I sent in the postcard, I put it in an envelope and addressed it to the refund address listed at the bottom of the card (different from the address on the front of the card for the subscription). Â Maybe the people who are getting the subscription despite opting out didn't send it to the refund address?


 *That* is a very good point :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

Ugh. I didn't put it in an envelope, just sent the card in. I assumed we were supposed to just write our account number on the card and call it a day. I will contact WH tomorrow to opt out and figure this all out.


----------



## hellopengy (May 20, 2013)

Mine wasn't in an envelope, and I got the refund


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

Got my box today. Only thing I'll use in it is the eyeliner, BUT it's black lol and I've got plenty of black liners. Might end up trading since in my other box I got blue.


----------



## tasertag (May 20, 2013)

> Hello Ladies! I got the Isaac Mizrahi "Fabulous" perfume in my box this month, and I absolutely loved it! I was planning to use my birchbox points to purchase it but I'm so glad I waited! I found the 1.7 Ounce bottle at my local Marshalls for $15! Figured I'd give you guys the heads up in case any of you liked it/were planning to purchase it/ were planning to purchase any perfume without checking marshalls first!


 Pretty good deal. I should take a closer look at my Marshall's.


----------



## KayEss (May 20, 2013)

I just got my refund check today, and I didn't use an envelope. I just checked the "no" box and wrote my confirmation number on the card. So there is hope!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 21, 2013)

> I just got my refund check today, and I didn't use an envelope. I just checked the "no" box and wrote my confirmation number on the card. So there is hope!


 Me too...I have two subs and I opted out on both. I received one mag and one rebate check.


----------



## KrankyJulie (May 21, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to go back and look through the thread, but did anyone else get the Salma Hayek box?  Mine showed up on Saturday and was super cool, I am just sad I won't be using the makeup.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

Just got off the phone with WH.... wow.  I am even less pleased with them now, if possible.

Thankfully, there wasn't a long hold time... but the first CS agent I spoke with completely stonewalled me and just said that they could cancel the subscription, but not refund me.  Even after explaining that requesting a refund was an option on the card, they still just said that the only option was to cancel the magazine sub.  So, I requested to speak to a supervisor.  He stated that he understands that a refund *was* an option, but he has to escalate it to the Home Office, where they will "try" to "see what they can do".  I'm not holding out much hope.  But, as always... I will keep you all updated.  

They said I should hear back in a few days... I will definitely keep trying.  I encourage everyone who got a magazine instead of a requested refund to call in.  Unfortunately, I think emailing them will only result in a "sorry, there's nothing we can do" reply.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Jamie P (May 21, 2013)

> Just got off the phone with WH.... wow. Â I am even less pleased with them now, if possible. Thankfully, there wasn't a long hold time... but the first CS agent I spoke with completely stonewalled me and just said that they could cancel the subscription, but not refund me. Â Even after explaining that requesting a refund was an option on the card, they still just said that the only option was to cancel the magazine sub. Â So, I requested to speak to a supervisor. Â He stated that he understands that a refund *was* an option, but he has to escalate it to the Home Office, where they will "try" to "see what they can do". Â I'm not holding out much hope. Â But, as always... I will keep you all updated. Â  They said I should hear back in a few days... I will definitely keep trying. Â I encourage everyone who got a magazine instead of a requested refund to call in. Â Unfortunately, I think emailing them will only result in a "sorry, there's nothing we can do" reply. Â  Good Luck!


I am irritated that I will now be getting two of the same magazine. I don't have a huge mailbox and I receive a lot of mail. I don't have extra time to call and handle this. My list of places to call and handle situations is already long enough with more important calls on it. Ugh. They will be getting a long angry email and they can do what they want with it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are my "throwing a fit like a 3-year-old" emoticons?
> 
> Ah yes....


 LMAO



That just made my day!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

Why is it that when you want to place an order, Birchbox is always out of stock on the product you want? You would think if they are going to sample a product that they would be prepared for people to want to purchase the product.


----------



## quene8106 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is it that when you want to place an order, Birchbox is always out of stock on the product you want? You would think if they are going to sample a product that they would be prepared for people to want to purchase the product.


 yeah that's annoying. i feel like telling birchbox "duhhhh", lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why is it that when you want to place an order, Birchbox is always out of stock on the product you want? You would think if they are going to sample a product that they would be prepared for people to want to purchase the product. 


Seriously! Don't put it in my box if I can't buy it! I emailed them about the LAFACE primer. They have "no idea" when it's going to be back in stock, but be patient. I mean really? You put it in my box, and I want to buy it. Isn't that the whole point? Sheesh!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously! Don't put it in my box if I can't buy it! I emailed them about the LAFACE primer. They have "no idea" when it's going to be back in stock, but be patient. I mean really? You put it in my box, and I want to buy it. Isn't that the whole point? Sheesh!


 I wanted to buy the Supergoop CC cream and they're all out of the Light/Medium shade. Of course.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 21, 2013)

> I wanted to buy the Supergoop CC cream and they're all out of the Light/Medium shade. Of course.


 I understand if you rather to wait and purchase from BB shop only to earn points. Nordy's sell those in case if you want it NOW.. LOL


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy the Supergoop CC cream and they're all out of the Light/Medium shade. Of course.


 They are??? grrr. I placed an order FRIDAY, and this was in my order. It was in stock then. But I haven't gotten any emails about my order shipping yet, which to me seems a little odd. I wonder if it's because they are out of the CC cream in the shade I ordered? GAH!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy the Supergoop CC cream and they're all out of the Light/Medium shade. Of course.


Yeap! I was wanting the same thing. They were having a GWP too. Don't know if it is still going on or not, but if it is, it probably won't be when they are back in stock.


----------



## kira685 (May 21, 2013)

My first box just shipped! It looks like I'm getting box 37, which includes the beauty protector everyone has been raving about.. so excited! 

Does anyone know if I'll get an extension on the free shipping for the items in my box? From my understanding, the free shipping is through the 25th but I definitely won't get my box to sample before then.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

I ordered some Supergoop on Friday and no word yet on shipping.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

I ordered the Pixi sharpener along with some other stuff.  I got an email saying it was on back order and they couldn't give it to me.  I wouldn't think those things were that popular.. maybe they should stop listing it..  I did get 100 pts though.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered some Supergoop on Friday and no word yet on shipping.


 OK, glad I'm not the only one. Does seem like they are a bit behind things for some reason. I've ordered from them before, and I always got the shipping info the next day, even on weekends. Wonder what's up?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

I placed an order yesterday and got my shipping mail today (but I was ordering items from April's box).


----------



## mks8372 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, glad I'm not the only one. Does seem like they are a bit behind things for some reason. I've ordered from them before, and I always got the shipping info the next day, even on weekends. Wonder what's up?


I placed an order for Supergoop CC and some 8 hour cream for my mom on the 14th and it showed up today without ever receiving a shipping notice.  It still says "Processing" on my account.  I have had this happen a couple of times before and asked BB customer service about it and she just said it happens sometimes and apologized for it...must be a glitch in their system.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 21, 2013)

When did birchbox start sampling chanel??????????????????????


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did birchbox start sampling chanel??????????????????????


 Weird...I don't see any Chanel in the BB shop.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird...I don't see any Chanel in the BB shop.


 I know. And its the only box ive seen so far that has it. And birchbox commented on the picture saying "glad you loving your box" so im guessing its not a fluke.


----------



## Mary322 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are??? grrr. I placed an order FRIDAY, and this was in my order. It was in stock then. But I haven't gotten any emails about my order shipping yet, which to me seems a little odd. I wonder if it's because they are out of the CC cream in the shade I ordered? GAH!


I ordered 5/18 on the Supergoop, I received a shipment confirmations 5/20 that it was in transit. I think this was a super popular item this month!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know. And its the only box ive seen so far that has it. And birchbox commented on the picture saying "glad you loving your box" so im guessing its not a fluke.





> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did birchbox start sampling chanel??????????????????????





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird...I don't see any Chanel in the BB shop.


 
Honestly my guess is she slipped that in there, thats the easiest explaination, there is definitely no chanel in any boxes, there is supposed to be a twistband in there, since that cargo touch up product was only in one box variation. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2013/may-2013-bb-37

reminds me of when that girl used a tampax gwp bag and claimed she got a different glambag than everybody else


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I was thinking, but the birchbox commenting thing threw me off. Why would they comment if they didn't include that sample?


----------



## wadedl (May 21, 2013)

I ordered a Coola Moisturizer last Thursday and I have not received shipping confirmation and it still says processing.


----------



## Meggpi (May 21, 2013)

> That's what I was thinking, but the birchbox commenting thing threw me off. Why would they comment if they dodge include that sample?


 They probably didn't even look at the photo. My money is on some intern tasked with replying to tagged photos.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 21, 2013)

> Why is it that when you want to place an order, Birchbox is always out of stock on the product you want? You would think if they are going to sample a product that they would be prepared for people to want to purchase the product.Â


 I have this problem every time. They didn't stock the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lip Sticks at all until about 3 weeks after I got my April Birchbox. Fortunately my 13-month code for 25% off didn't expire before then, but it was darned close.


----------



## Xiang (May 22, 2013)

I canceled my beauty box 5 sub when I got re-invited back into Birchbox this month. My first box should be here this week. But the weight is 0.2830 lbs. I'm getting nervous now, I've never had such a light box in any of my subs before.


----------



## gemstone (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know. And its the only box ive seen so far that has it. And birchbox commented on the picture saying "glad you loving your box" so im guessing its not a fluke.


 bb deleted their comment, I don't think they were even paying that close attention when they made it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jilla1020 (May 22, 2013)

> Haha but it does show that they pay attention to us on here! Â I never would have seen it, all you can see is Â half of the "n" and the "el" on the item. Â Wow! I soÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â all of our awesome detectives on MUT! Â


 I agree! The ladies on here are amazing and I have learned so much being apart of this forum.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so
> 
> ...


 Me too. We have the best group of people online. Helpful, caring and sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha but it does show that they pay attention to us on here!  I never would have seen it, all you can see is  half of the "n" and the "el" on the item.  Wow!
> 
> ...


 I just thought it was so odd that birchbox would sample chanel. I know they have sampled dior a year ago, but chanel was a little odd. but its nice to know someone out there is watching. lol


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 22, 2013)

Those Chanel samples were sent out by Chanel recently... I got the same exact one. Maybe she got it the same day she got her BB, and just took the picture with everything together.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 22, 2013)

> Those Chanel samples were sent out by Chanel recently... I got the same exact one. Maybe she got it the same day she got her BB, and just took the picture with everything together.


 Or she put it in there to get more likes and so everyone would comment with "OMG! You're so lucky!!! How did you get Chanel?!?! I didn't get Chanel, I must not be as special!!!" but I'm kinda cynical like that!


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! The ladies on here are amazing and I have learned so much being apart of this forum.






Ditto -- (I prefer the extra t.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

This is kind of off topic, but I saw it in a thread recently and can't find it now! I even looked on youtube for tutorials with no luck. I'm trying to find instructions on how to recycle Birchbox boxes into one of those adorable 3 drawer storage compartments.


----------



## kira685 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is kind of off topic, but I saw it in a thread recently and can't find it now! I even looked on youtube for tutorials with no luck.
> 
> I'm trying to find instructions on how to recycle Birchbox boxes into one of those adorable 3 drawer storage compartments.


 I saw one a while ago with Beauty Army boxes... I don't think I've seen one with the BirchBox boxes


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2013)

> This is kind of off topic, but I saw it in a thread recently and can't find it now! I even looked on youtube for tutorials with no luck. I'm trying to find instructions on how to recycle Birchbox boxes into one of those adorable 3 drawer storage compartments.


 http://blog.birchbox.com/post/25521761139/how-to-make-an-organizer-out-of-old-birchboxes Here you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/25521761139/how-to-make-an-organizer-out-of-old-birchboxes
> 
> Here you go


 ohh thanks! obviously I was wrong, sorry hiheather!


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/25521761139/how-to-make-an-organizer-out-of-old-birchboxes Here you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you so much! Wait, what kind of storage can be done with Beauty Army boxes? I've never seen those but I got a few of those laying around as well!


----------



## kira685 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Wait, what kind of storage can be done with Beauty Army boxes? I've never seen those but I got a few of those laying around as well!


 It's actually very similar, but the base is made from foam board, not repurposed boxes. Looks very sturdy though. I follow her on instagram - her blog is outdated doesn't have any instructions, but she posted them on instagram. I hope I'm not breaking any rules reposting here.





The back measures 8X10, the (2) sides measure 5.25 X 10, and each shelf (4) measures 5 X 7.5. This is foamboard from the dollar tree and the thickness measures .25 You'll need 1 foamboard, Modpodge, Glitter, Scrapbook Paper, Swirl Bling, bling ribbon to trim the edge, and wooden drawer pulls (from Michael's) I also used (4) round wood pieces with a flatback on one side for the base of the shelves as the feet.


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

> It's actually very similar, but the base is made from foam board, not repurposed boxes. Looks very sturdy though. I follow her on instagram - her blog is outdated doesn't have any instructions, but she posted them on instagram. I hope I'm not breaking any rules reposting here.
> 
> The back measures 8X10, the (2) sides measure 5.25 X 10, and each shelf (4) measures 5 X 7.5. This is foamboard from the dollar tree and the thickness measures .25 You'll need 1 foamboard, Modpodge, Glitter, Scrapbook Paper, Swirl Bling, bling ribbon to trim the edge, and wooden drawer pulls (from Michael's) I also used (4) round wood pieces with a flatback on one side for the base of the shelves as the feet.


 I like that! Thanks for posting. I only have two BA boxes right now which I like because it looks like this idea will work with any amount of their boxes. I'll give both of these recycled ideas a go soon.


----------



## Xiang (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually very similar, but the base is made from foam board, not repurposed boxes. Looks very sturdy though. I follow her on instagram - her blog is outdated doesn't have any instructions, but she posted them on instagram. I hope I'm not breaking any rules reposting here.
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome! Beauty Army boxes are so sturdy.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 23, 2013)

This is my welcome box for Mother's Day gift from my hubby. Not bad! I'm thrilled that I got Joie perfume bec I got the Issac perfume from my regular sub. I prefer Joie bec it smelled less floral and not musky. It's fresh and slightly fruity which I love. Sumita eyeliner in grey! Yay! From my regular sub box, I got it in black. Hair tie is in yellow perfect! Not happy with Cotz. Had it from Beauty Army and its the worst product ever. It does not keep face matte and filled of silicones. Will give it to a friend. Love beauty protector: didn't mind having it again! I didn't get beauty protector in my regular sub but back in Dec. The beauty profile I set up for gift sub are: similar to what I currently have for my regular sub except I changed the age using my hubby's birthdate by using a different year making it under the age of 30.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 23, 2013)

I picked up a package of the pens some of us got in our boxes this month.  It was in a 4-pack and all of them write in black.  There were only 2 packages left at Walmart and they were the same price listed on the Birchbox site, so I figured they were the same.  So disappointed.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2013)

> I picked up a package of the pens some of us got in our boxes this month. Â It was in a 4-pack and all of them write in black.Â  There were only 2 packages left at Walmart and they were the same price listed on the Birchbox site, so I figured they were the same. Â So disappointed. Â


 I found them at Target. They have 6-packs of black, 3-packs with pink, orange, and purple, and 5-packs including the turquoise. I don't remember what the 5th color is. I really only want turquoise and purple.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 23, 2013)

> I found them at Target. They have 6-packs of black, 3-packs with pink, orange, and purple, and 5 packs including the turquoise. I don't remember what the 5th color is. I really only want turquoise and purple.


 I was disappointed with the purple!! The ink by itself on white loose leaf made me realize it looks exactly like a shade of blue Lol not sure if anyone else feels that way!'


----------



## audiophilekate (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I picked up a package of the pens some of us got in our boxes this month.  It was in a 4-pack and all of them write in black.  There were only 2 packages left at Walmart and they were the same price listed on the Birchbox site, so I figured they were the same.  So disappointed.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a package of the pens some of us got in our boxes this month.  It was in a 4-pack and all of them write in black.  There were only 2 packages left at Walmart and they were the same price listed on the Birchbox site, so I figured they were the same.  So disappointed.


If you look at the Pilot website, they all say they write in black! It's so darn confusing!


----------



## tasertag (May 24, 2013)

My BB order came and I also got a Pick Two pack. I just love the Nipple Balm. Might have to buy more.


----------



## Beeyutifull (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB order came and I also got a Pick Two pack. I just love the Nipple Balm. Might have to buy more.


 LoL if I didn't know what the Nipple balm was really for I think I'd be rolling laughing at that


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a package of the pens some of us got in our boxes this month.  It was in a 4-pack and all of them write in black.  There were only 2 packages left at Walmart and they were the same price listed on the Birchbox site, so I figured they were the same.  So disappointed.


 They sell them in black and colored ink, for the same price. My Walmart has both, you have to read the package to see what color the ink is! I hope you find the colored ones if you still want them!


----------



## tasertag (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LoL if I didn't know what the Nipple balm was really for I think I'd be rolling laughing at that


 LOL I was laughing when I clicked on the link to read the description, but I'm hooked...


----------



## Angelalh (May 24, 2013)

om so i placed an order over the weekend, and i thought all you ladies were exaggerating over the newgistics shipping..... it was shipped on monday... its now friday and its still in indiana and i live in illinois


----------



## cari12 (May 24, 2013)

I'm actually pleasantly surprised with Newgistics. I placed my first BB store order last week and was expecting it to take a really long time. It made it from NJ to Seattle and was tendered to USPS in 6 days. It still has another week to get to me but that's no different than my monthly BB boxes. I was thinking it would take a lot longer based on everything I heard! I mean, it's still a couple of weeks but that's pretty standard for things to get up here that don't go by air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sell them in black and colored ink, for the same price. My Walmart has both, you have to read the package to see what color the ink is! I hope you find the colored ones if you still want them!


 This is funny to me because I had to pick up a package of these when I was at Target because I didn't get one in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I grabbed the pink one to bring with me to a meeting the other day at work and as I start to write, I realize it is pink ink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wouldn't say I was embarrassed but it did cross my mind what my co-workers would think of my girly writing instrument, lol...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 24, 2013)

That is the pick two i added to my order. *so* excited for the nipple balm!!


----------



## easybreezy (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed with the purple!! The ink by itself on white loose leaf made me realize it looks exactly like a shade of blue Lol not sure if anyone else feels that way!'


 I think the purple looks very close to blue also.  I don't really notice that it is purple unless I write next to something blue.  I'm using it at work to jot down notes and write on manila folders.  I do like the pen, and I will probably buy another pack - not sure yet whether it will be the black or the colored ones though!

Anyway, I placed an order on Saturday and my account still says processing.  I emailed them about it and got a reply with my tracking number (it is still in NJ).  I guess I have been spoiled by free shipping from other companies though, because I think ~2 weeks is pretty long to wait for a regular order.  I don't mind that for my BB, but I would prefer the items I pay for to come in a more timely manner.  Of course, I could pay for the faster shipping, but I think I might just end up buying more items locally or on different websites.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the purple looks very close to blue also.  I don't really notice that it is purple unless I write next to something blue.  I'm using it at work to jot down notes and write on manila folders.  I do like the pen, and I will probably buy another pack - not sure yet whether it will be the black or the colored ones though!
> Anyway, *I placed an order on Saturday and my account still says processing*.  I emailed them about it and got a reply with my tracking number (it is still in NJ).  I guess I have been spoiled by free shipping from other companies though, because I think ~2 weeks is pretty long to wait for a regular order.  I don't mind that for my BB, but I would prefer the items I pay for to come in a more timely manner.  Of course, I could pay for the faster shipping, but I think I might just end up buying more items locally or on different websites.


 I placed one on Friday so It's been a week....no word. I'm assuming it has shipped like yours and I just didn't get an email. I miss the old shipping that took 2-3 days after ordering to arrive!!


----------



## Karina07 (May 24, 2013)

me and my sister got same boxes


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is the pick two i added to my order. *so* excited for the nipple balm!!


 I am too! I missed it when they featured it in February so here's my chance again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Karina07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me and my sister got same boxes


 what is that compact? it looks like pressed powder.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 24, 2013)

Same here. No email, tracking , or anything. Really not a fan of the new shipping. :/


----------



## Karina07 (May 24, 2013)

> what is that compact? it looks like pressed powder.


 It's a hybrid touch up powder a 2 in1 bronzed and press powder


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Same here. No email, tracking , or anything. Really not a fan of the new shipping. :/


 i had to send them a direct message on twitter b/c i didn't receive a shipping notice. they sent me the tracking number and a link to the tracking info. i hope that helps you!


----------



## Yeti (May 24, 2013)

I never received tracking and my order said processing, but it was delivered today so there is hope for anyone else that ordered late last week and is starting to wonder =)

I have the silliest problem with my shipment - I ordered the Paul &amp; Joe lipstick in silk stockings and I am pretty sure they sent it in rouge.  A whole lot of the box is in Japanese and I can't find any id info to know for sure, lol!  Maybe it's a sign I should just step outside my comfort zone and rock some blinding lip color.


----------



## LadyK (May 24, 2013)

I'm brand new to BB and am impressed by their service so far.  I joined mid-May and they have already shipped me a May box.  I am a Glossybox subscriber so getting a box in the month I payed for it is miraculous.  I like that we get a preview of our box before it comes.  Very excited!


----------



## Yeti (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm brand new to BB and am impressed by their service so far.  I joined mid-May and they have already shipped me a May box.  I am a Glossybox subscriber so getting a box in the month I payed for it is miraculous.  I like that we get a preview of our box before it comes.  Very excited!


I think you will really love it!  Their point system is the bomb =)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 24, 2013)

If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after? I have the most low maintenance hair ever (regular shelf shampoo, air dry, no coloring) and I guess I just don't see the appeal of most products. I mean the beauty protector didn't make my hair much softer, shinier, didn't tame my flyaways.... It made it smell pretty good but I have Garnier curl gel that also does. I guess I'm just wondering what my levels of expectations should be.... I'm generally super disinterested in most hair products and from the why people were talking about it, I expected something beyond amazing


----------



## Xiang (May 25, 2013)

Just received my first Birchbox box and made my first review. Yay, 10 points! I feel like I just took some tiny steps toward something awesome, lol. Is it too early to start dreaming of my Clarisonic?


----------



## hiheather (May 25, 2013)

> If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after? I have the most low maintenance hair ever (regular shelf shampoo, air dry, no coloring) and I guess I just don't see the appeal of most products. I mean the beauty protector didn't make my hair much softer, shinier, didn't tame my flyaways.... It made it smell pretty good but I have Garnier curl gel that also does. I guess I'm just wondering what my levels of expectations should be.... I'm generally super disinterested in most hair products and from the why people were talking about it, I expected something beyond amazing


 It made my hair feel silkier, not softer just silkier if that makes sense. It did not kill frizz for me. Tonight was actually the first time I used it then straightened my hair and it seemed like my ends were wonky and more untamable than usual, and I was required to use pomade on my hair which hasn't been needed in quite some time. It does do wonders on tangles though. I'm still on the fence about getting a full size myself. I keep playing around with the sample because I'm realizing the products I pair with it makes a huge difference. Like I cowash, but when I use shampoo the protector has different results vs if I just cowash that washing.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 25, 2013)

> If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after? I have the most low maintenance hair ever (regular shelf shampoo, air dry, no coloring) and I guess I just don't see the appeal of most products. I mean the beauty protector didn't make my hair much softer, shinier, didn't tame my flyaways.... It made it smell pretty good but I have Garnier curl gel that also does. I guess I'm just wondering what my levels of expectations should be.... I'm generally super disinterested in most hair products and from the why people were talking about it, I expected something beyond amazing


 Not a miracle product for me but I do think it works really well as a detangler. I have curly hair so it makes it much easier to brush through my hair before I wash it. I didn't noticed that it helped with anything that it claims to do.


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

> This is funny to me because I had to pick up a package of these when I was at Target because I didn't get one in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I grabbed the pink one to bring with me to a meeting the other day at work and as I start to write, I realize it is pink ink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I wouldn't say I was embarrassed but it did cross my mind what my co-workers would think of my girly writing instrument, lol...


 Haha. Last fall I got some pens in a Voxbox and one was a bright pink and I threw it in my purse so my kids wouldnt take it (they erase, super cool). I'm the Chair person for our elementary School Community Council and a few meetings ago I reached in my purse to grab a pen for my notes and I grabbed the hot pink! I was a bit embarrassed that my official notes were written with it.. i wonder what our principal thought.. hahaha


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

> If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after? I have the most low maintenance hair ever (regular shelf shampoo, air dry, no coloring) and I guess I just don't see the appeal of most products. I mean the beauty protector didn't make my hair much softer, shinier, didn't tame my flyaways.... It made it smell pretty good but I have Garnier curl gel that also does. I guess I'm just wondering what my levels of expectations should be.... I'm generally super disinterested in most hair products and from the why people were talking about it, I expected something beyond amazing


 Other than smelling good, I haven't noticed anything fabulous with it for my hair either.. I want to love it like everyone else but I just don't. I do like it as a detangler for my five year old's hair but that's kinda expensive to just use for a kiddo...


----------



## page5 (May 25, 2013)

The



> Other than smelling good, I haven't noticed anything fabulous with it for my hair either.. I want to love it like everyone else but I just don't. I do like it as a detangler for my five year old's hair but that's kinda expensive to just use for a kiddo...


 I didnt notice any benefits from the Beauty Protector either. I may have purchased if it made my hair softer or shinier.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after?
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's how I felt, too...I liked it okay, but I didn't find it did anything special for my hair! Glad I'm not the only one.


 LOL This actually makes me feel a lot better, which is why I asked. I was like "is something magical supposed to happen that has happened for everyone else, but not for me?"

I'll keep using the sample because it does smell good, but so does my every day perfume...


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

I have even tried different variations.. Using quite a few pumps.. Just two.. In between that.. Combined with different styling products.. Nada enchilada. Sad for me. LOL


----------



## cskeiser (May 25, 2013)

WOW! I placed an order last week for the Beauty Protector...(I really didn't want to like it because I have sooooo many hair products from the Allure boxes, but

I really like how it makes my fine hair feel without using conditioner and other heat treatments...) Anyway...I used the SUPERGOOP code that someone

mentioned on here and received with my order a 1.5 oz Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion SPF 30, AND a 1.6 oz CC Cream!!!!  So for only $10 out of pocket (I used $20 of points)... I received the beauty protector, the small Caudalie divine oil, a pick two pack and the Supergoop lotions!  Made my day!

BTW I never received any email regarding this order being shipped, it still said Processing on the BB site....it just showed up!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 25, 2013)

I think the Beauty Protector works really well on a certain hair type, and since it was released/was a featured product back in February, my theory is they tried to match hair profiles on who it would work well for (thick, fine, frizzy hair, at least that's mine, and I was one of the first to get it).  Now, they may be including it in boxes where it doesn't necessarily match the hair type.

This, to me, would explain why it got so many rave reviews at first, and now it's a combo of "I love it!" and "meh."  I don't think this would work very well on thin, fine straight hair.  My hair is quite unruly, so the detangler helps initially when I comb it out.  It also controls frizz (at least in winter, we'll see how it does against the humidity here), and the heat protector aspect works really well for me.  But, I don't think it would work well for everyone.

Of course, I could be wrong.  Just don't tell my husband I said that!


----------



## gemstone (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Beauty Protector works really well on a certain hair type, and since it was released/was a featured product back in February, my theory is they tried to match hair profiles on who it would work well for (thick, fine, frizzy hair, at least that's mine, and I was one of the first to get it).  Now, they may be including it in boxes where it doesn't necessarily match the hair type.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this!

I LOVE the beauty protector, but I have a ton of curly/fine hair, so it tangles extremely easily.  This allows me to detangle while maintaining the curl/wave and not turning it into pure poof. I also like that it smells nice, and not like candy, since most detanglers are for children.


----------



## MaiteS (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Beauty Protector works really well on a certain hair type, and since it was released/was a featured product back in February, my theory is they tried to match hair profiles on who it would work well for (thick, fine, frizzy hair, at least that's mine, and I was one of the first to get it).  Now, they may be including it in boxes where it doesn't necessarily match the hair type.
> 
> ...


 agree too! i got it and im one of the ones that love it - i have thick, unruly, frizzy hair so it works really well for my type. ill be buying it full size once i get my points up!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 25, 2013)

I like.it. When I use it and air dry I dont notice a huge difference. Bit softer and silkier. Nothing super. But when I use it and then blow dryand straighten... Wow! Very shiny and soft and the smell is heavenly.



> If you got the beauty protector this month, can I ask you a serious question? What did it do for your hair? Like, what was your hair condition before and how did it change after? I have the most low maintenance hair ever (regular shelf shampoo, air dry, no coloring) and I guess I just don't see the appeal of most products. I mean the beauty protector didn't make my hair much softer, shinier, didn't tame my flyaways.... It made it smell pretty good but I have Garnier curl gel that also does. I guess I'm just wondering what my levels of expectations should be.... I'm generally super disinterested in most hair products and from the why people were talking about it, I expected something beyond amazing


----------



## MaiteS (May 25, 2013)

kinda random but i just got my women's health magazine on thursday! in cause you ladies were wondering where it might be i guess they sent them out this month. this was a promotion from the April box in case anyone was lost with what i am talking about as well.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Beauty Protector works really well on a certain hair type, and since it was released/was a featured product back in February, my theory is they tried to match hair profiles on who it would work well for (thick, fine, frizzy hair, at least that's mine, and I was one of the first to get it).  Now, they may be including it in boxes where it doesn't necessarily match the hair type.
> 
> ...


 Teehee. Well I'm very aware that certain products aren't for everyone, which is fine... But very few people on here were mentioning things other than positives so I just thought I was going crazy


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (May 25, 2013)

I have really thin fine stick straight hair that is usually weighed down by EVERYTHING and I love the Beauty Protector. For me it's more of a sleek/shine product. I also have a little bit of frizz sometimes and it controls that well without weighing my hair down.


----------



## Xiang (May 25, 2013)

I have long straight hair and I felt the product was above average. Not superb as I was anticipating it to be but not terrible either. My hair root tend to be on the easily oily side so I put less on the scalp and more toward the tips. It wasn't too bad. I haven't tried it with a straightener yet though. The silkiness and shine might be better after putting it through a heating tool.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have really thin fine stick straight hair that is usually weighed down by EVERYTHING and I love the Beauty Protector. For me it's more of a sleek/shine product. I also have a little bit of frizz sometimes and it controls that well without weighing my hair down.


Ooooo, this definitely intrigues me then! I keep hearing wonderful things about it and I have fine, thin half wavy-half straight hair and I'm constantly trying to thicken it up and give it volume. So I tend to stay away from products that weigh my hair down too. This is now on my MUST TRY SOON list!


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooo, this definitely intrigues me then! I keep hearing wonderful things about it and I have fine, thin half wavy-half straight hair and I'm constantly trying to thicken it up and give it volume. So I tend to stay away from products that weigh my hair down too. This is now on my MUST TRY SOON list!


 Yes, definitely try it!  My hair grows out straight and develops a wave around my face and a curl/flip at my chin, and this helps the curl and wave just be *better*.  And while my hair is so thick that the woman who cut my hair a couple of months ago decided it was too heavy and cut in some layers to make it not just *lay* there under its own weight (I didn't realize how heavy it was until she had done her thing), this stuff gives it a bit of *oomph* and helps make it look like it's actually a *style* and not just my hair doing its normal flippy thing that once made a friend inform me, "You look like a cartoon character!"  (He's a cartoonist, so that wasn't as odd for him to say it as it would have been for one of my coworkers.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, definitely try it!  My hair grows out straight and develops a wave around my face and a curl/flip at my chin, and this helps the curl and wave just be *better*.  And while my hair is so thick that the woman who cut my hair a couple of months ago decided it was too heavy and cut in some layers to make it not just *lay* there under its own weight (I didn't realize how heavy it was until she had done her thing), this stuff gives it a bit of *oomph* and helps make it look like it's actually a *style* and not just my hair doing its normal flippy thing that once made a friend inform me, "You look like a cartoon character!"  (He's a cartoonist, so that wasn't as odd for him to say it as it would have been for one of my coworkers.)


Your hair sounds adorable! I love imagining this curl/flip around chin! My hair is.....well it has character lol. It's straight underneath and at the bottom but curly/wavy in the middle and very much so in the very back of my head, but on top....straight again. Yeesh lol


----------



## audiophilekate (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the black and colored ones now.  They're virtually identical - the only difference I can see is that the colored ones say M and and the black ones say F (medium and fine line weight - or whatever the proper pen terminology is).  I managed to pick up 2 packs of the colored ink at Target last night (along with the new brush tip Sharpies - you know, for my art...).  As for the packaging, the colored ink pens come in 3 and 5 packs that say "assorted ink" in the lower middle portion on the right side; the black pens come in packs of 4 and I don't recall the packaging saying anything about what color ink they write in.


Aha, good info to know. Did anybody ever find them on Pilot's website? I see colored ink pens but they look nothing like the ones we received.


----------



## kira685 (May 25, 2013)

I tried my Beauty Protector today, and I may have to purchase a full size.. I want to finish out the sample first though, to make sure it's not a first time fluke. I have mostly thin hair, but also some thick unruly strands mixed in there. My hair naturally dries straight/wavy and super frizzy, so I usually blowdry it straight. Today I applied the BP while it was wet/damp, combed it (BP is definitely an excellent detangler), and did my usual blow dry routine. I still had a few frizzies, but hardly noticeable. I love how lightweight the BP is, my hair doesn't feel weighed down at all like it usually does with frizz creams. I'll have to see how it performs with I use a heat tool, but for now, I'm a follower!


----------



## bluemustang (May 25, 2013)

Hmmmm ya know, in all the times I have tried the spray, I haven't actually used much heat on it. Maybe that's my problem.. I've used the spray and then I bend over/flip my hair over and blow dry my roots/top.. Then I let the rest air dry. Maybe I need to try it with drying my hair more or using a flat iron. Hmmmmmm I'll try that next time. I don't have a ton of hair but it is thicker/coarser and can frizz.. That's why I have been so surprised this hasn't been amazing for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 25, 2013)

I think it's also a heat protector as well? I've never used one before so that's probably another less obvious benefit since I blow dry and flat iron every day.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 26, 2013)

In my case I like the beauty protector as a freshener in the am. I have a baby and don't often get a shower right away when I get up. I spritz it in my hair after I brush it and my hair looks less messed up and smells nice. My hair is fine, dry, and color treated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (May 26, 2013)

It says it's also a thermal protector on the bottle so I hope that means it's also a heat protector. If not, my hair will be very upset at me after I put it through my heat iron.


----------



## JessicaK (May 26, 2013)

This was my first month with Birchbox and I received box #9 and #36. I was really happy with both of them and cannot wait for the June boxes!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 26, 2013)

So this red Beauty protector bottle has been sitting here for a week and I wanted to use it today and no matter what I did it would not spray. Who else had this problem and what did you  do?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 26, 2013)

> So this red Beauty protector bottle has been sitting here for a week and I wanted to use it today and no matter what I did it would not spray. Who else had this problem and what did youÂ  do?


 Run the nozzle under warm water and give the bottle a few shakes. The stuff is thicker than you'd think.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 26, 2013)

Almost every time I want to use my BP I have to declog the nozzle. Anybody know if the full size has the same issues?


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Almost every time I want to use my BP I have to declog the nozzle. Anybody know if the full size has the same issues?


 I haven't, but I didn't have problems with the sample, either.


----------



## Mary322 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is the pick two i added to my order. *so* excited for the nipple balm!!


That is the pick two I added as well. I just received my Supergoop CC cream order yesterday with the samples. I love the nipple balm, I am going to have to get the full size!  Looking forward to trying the Shu Emura as well, it's an awesome brand of hair care products.


----------



## linda37027 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this red Beauty protector bottle has been sitting here for a week and I wanted to use it today and no matter what I did it would not spray. Who else had this problem and what did you  do?


 Also if you actually take it off and spray some water through the nozzle and then put it back on. Mine wouldn't work and it has worked ever since I did that.

I am one of those people that can't see much difference when I use the Beauty protector. I have pretty normal hair. I do blow dry so maybe it is helping there. At least it doesn't make my hair greasy, most of the oils do.


----------



## Meggpi (May 26, 2013)

I like the Beauty Protector well enough, but it hasn't been the MIRACLE product for me that it is for some ladies on here.  _However_ I used it on my mother this weekend before blowing her hair out and styling it and it really was pretty amazing.  She has very fine but very kinky curly (genetics are weird!) hair and anything that helps frizz tends to make her look greasy.  I probably won't re-buy for me, but I might have to gift her a bottle.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is the pick two i added to my order. *so* excited for the nipple balm!!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I finally got my order! (Well, yesterday, but still)  I got the Pick Two with the *Vasanti Brighten Up! *(never got it in my box and was SO JEALOUS, pretty much everyone said it was awesome!) and the Jouer Matte Tint (so tiny! Wow!).
> ...


 YEEEES, I adore Vasanti Brighten Up! Just used it today as a matter of fact! My hubby saw me afterwards and he said: "Wow, your face looks very white today" and I said "It's cause it's fresh new skin! Ahhhhhh..." lol


----------



## Xiang (May 26, 2013)

Is there still a chance to get items from previous boxes? Or is it better to just buy it from the birchbox shop? Sorry in advance if my wording is confusing. I'm just wondering if Birchbox will use backstock products from previous months for current month boxes. Or is it like Ipsy where there are new products every month. I don't really want repeated products but there are some items from previous months that I saw on Youtube that I wouldn't mind trying even if it's an 'old' item.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there still a chance to get items from previous boxes? Or is it better to just buy it from the birchbox shop? Sorry in advance if my wording is confusing. I'm just wondering if Birchbox will use backstock products from previous months for current month boxes. Or is it like Ipsy where there are new products every month. I don't really want repeated products but there are some items from previous months that I saw on Youtube that I wouldn't mind trying even if it's an 'old' item.


 Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack.  For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again.  So I went ahead and bought it as a sample.  (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore)

Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations.


----------



## Xiang (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack.  For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again.  So I went ahead and bought it as a sample.  (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore)
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations.


 That's good to know, tyvm! I'll wait and try my luck for the products to show up in boxes before buying anything then. =)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is the pick two I added as well. I just received my Supergoop CC cream order yesterday with the samples. I love the nipple balm, I am going to have to get the full size!  Looking forward to trying the Shu Emura as well, it's an awesome brand of hair care products.


 Was your Nipple Balm empty? Mine was almost completely nothing but air! I got one use out of it. I MIGHT be able to get one more, if I squeeze and twist it. A little sad about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The rest of it was great, though. Already used my full sized Supergoop CC cream and Beauty Protector and Pangea Organics lip balm! woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll use the Supergoop spf later on when I actually go out into the sun...


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Almost every time I want to use my BP I have to declog the nozzle. Anybody know if the full size has the same issues?


 I have the full size and no issues with it spraying.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was your Nipple Balm empty? Mine was almost completely nothing but air! I got one use out of it. I MIGHT be able to get one more, if I squeeze and twist it. A little sad about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The rest of it was great, though. Already used my full sized Supergoop CC cream and Beauty Protector and Pangea Organics lip balm! woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll use the Supergoop spf later on when I actually go out into the sun...


No, it wasn't empty, I think you might have received a dud.  I don't know how they fill up those tiny little tubes, but I assume it's not an exact science.  I have used mine a few times and I think there is still quite a bit in it.


----------



## JessicaK (May 27, 2013)

Does the Supergoop CC cream in the light shade work for really fair complexions?


----------



## TXSlainte (May 27, 2013)

> Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack. Â For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again. Â So I went ahead and bought it as a sample. Â (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore) Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations. Â


 I actually got the Vasanti in a Pick 2 in December, and then it showed up in my box. Also, I saw a few products in boxes this month - the Marvis and the Herban Essentials- that I got in my first few boxes in 2010! So there is always a chance they'll reappear.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the Supergoop CC cream in the light shade work for really fair complexions?


 It really does. I'm laughably pale, and I use the light/medium shade. When it comes out of the tube it looks very dark, but it self corrects when it gets on your skin to match your skin tone. It's like magic, I say!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't empty, I think you might have received a dud.  I don't know how they fill up those tiny little tubes, but I assume it's not an exact science.  I have used mine a few times and I think there is still quite a bit in it.


 hmm, thanks for letting me know. I may shoot customer service an email and let them know.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 27, 2013)

> Does the Supergoop CC cream in the light shade work for really fair complexions?





> It really does. I'm laughably pale, and I use the light/medium shade. When it comes out of the tube it looks very dark, but it self corrects when it gets on your skin to match your skin tone. It's like magic, I say!


 Another fair person here and it does work. When I saw how dark it was I thought there was no way it would work but it does. I liked the CC cream so much I just bought a full size.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2013)

> Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack. Â For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again. Â So I went ahead and bought it as a sample. Â (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore) Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations. Â


 I noticed the pick 2 page says that ordering the pick 2 pack does not disqualify you from getting one of those samples in your box. I wonder how their algorithm looks at GWPs and if the pick 2 sample we pick gets factored in to their equations for what we like.


----------



## JessicaK (May 27, 2013)

> It really does. I'm laughably pale, and I use the light/medium shade. When it comes out of the tube it looks very dark, but it self corrects when it gets on your skin to match your skin tone. It's like magic, I say!





> Another fair person here and it does work. When I saw how dark it was I thought there was no way it would work but it does. I liked the CC cream so much I just bought a full size.


 Thanks! I hope I get a sample in June's box but if I don't I think I'll just buy it. It sounds like it would be nice to have for the summer.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed the pick 2 page says that ordering the pick 2 pack does not disqualify you from getting one of those samples in your box. I wonder how their algorithm looks at GWPs and if the pick 2 sample we pick gets factored in to their equations for what we like.


 I don't think it does at all. It seems their store and the subscription are sort of two separate "modules" or tables or something in their database. Obvs thats just a guess though.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2013)

> I don't think it does at all. It seems their store and the subscription are sort of two separate "modules" or tables or something in their database. Obvs thats just a guess though.


 You're probably right, but they do look at our purchases from the store to track our conversion from sample to full size purchase. The way I read their explanation of what goes into our boxes is that our purchases are secondary to our profile, prior samples and the monthly themes. Not that I buy into all this working out correctly since we know doesn't lol but I just think its interesting! http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're probably right, but they do look at our purchases from the store to track our conversion from sample to full size purchase. The way I read their explanation of what goes into our boxes is that our purchases are secondary to our profile, prior samples and the monthly themes. Not that I buy into all this working out correctly since we know doesn't lol but I just think its interesting!
> 
> http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


 Yeah for sure. My thought as someone who works with a database that is very limited is that its easy for them to pull a list of people with store purchases and compare that to what they've received in their subs, but not as easy to ask the database to generate a box for every person that doesn't include anything they've previously received or anything they've previously purchased. I don't know if that makes sense to anyone else but in my head I assume thats why they don't factor in previous purchases.

I can only assume if they could they would, because what is the point of sending someone a sample of something they already buy the full size of? Of course, this is all of us just doing our speculation thing as usual.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It really does. I'm laughably pale, and I use the light/medium shade. When it comes out of the tube it looks very dark, but it self corrects when it gets on your skin to match your skin tone. It's like magic, I say!
> ...


----------



## KayEss (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the Supergoop CC cream in the light shade work for really fair complexions?


 It sounds like others had a much better experience, but even after profuse blending, I still looked kinda oompa-loompa. I tried this out when I was just going out for a quick trip to the store, and I was glad it wasn't for a more important event because the result was really unattractive on me. I'm very, very white though, so if you have any color at all I'm sure you'll be fine. It _was_ blendable, just not to the extent I might have liked.


----------



## bluemustang (May 28, 2013)

> Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack. Â For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again. Â So I went ahead and bought it as a sample. Â (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore) Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations. Â


. I love the Vasanti! You don't need a lot of it and I'm surprised at how many uses I am getting from the tube (and mine was less than half full). Totally my favorite scrub right now. And Supergoop CC cream didn't adjust light enough for me and I have to mix in a bit of moisturizer to lighten it up. I feel like it still balances my skin out (I have redness on my cheeks) and looks good though.. I really like it. It's on my 'seriously considering' list.. (I have other products that are still newer and I like them lol). Maybe next month when I have more BB points to spend.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the Supergoop CC cream in the light shade work for really fair complexions?
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (May 28, 2013)

> It sounds like others had a much better experience, but even after profuse blending, I still looked kinda oompa-loompa. I tried this out when I was just going out for a quick trip to the store, and I was glad it wasn't for a more important event because the result was really unattractive on me. I'm very, very white though, so if you have any color at all I'm sure you'll be fine. ItÂ _was_ blendable, just not to the extent I might have liked.


I am not even super pale, just light, and still looked orange. I have yellow undertones and this just didn't work for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 28, 2013)

I really really wanted to love the Supergoop but it didn't work out for me either. I put it on but I couldn't tell any difference. I thought maybe I needed more and added another layer, but still nothing. It just looked like my skin was wet.


----------



## barbyechick (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this!
> 
> I LOVE the beauty protector, but I have a ton of curly/fine hair, so it tangles extremely easily.  This allows me to detangle while maintaining the curl/wave and not turning it into pure poof. I also like that it smells nice, and not like candy, since most detanglers are for children.


 same here, mine tangles at the hint of movement, and its not too wavy either. i loved the beauty protector the first couple of uses, but since my hair is thin it loves protein to a point, but in constant use it gets a bit stiff from it. it needs to be rotated for me to love it. however as a detangler, i've only ever been able to get the kinky curly knot today to help.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 28, 2013)

I heard back from BB about my defective Nipple Cream from the pick two, and they said they are out of that particular pick two, and can't send another, but they credited me 100 points. That's cool. I got to try to balm once, so I guess that's ok? Now I'm kinda wishing I had gone for the Vasanti, after I hear all this raving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Generally, I would only give up on getting an item in my BB once the sample ends up in a "Pick Two" pack.  For example, the Vasanti Brighten Up that I just got - It has been in boxes for several months now, so I just kept crossing my fingers that I'd get it - but once I saw it hit the "Pick Two" section, I realized that it's probably not going to be in a box again.  So I went ahead and bought it as a sample.  (otherwise, if you see a few months go by and the sample you wanted isn't in ANY of the boxes, it would probably be safe to assume it won't be around as a sample anymore)
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion, based on my observations.


 I actually got a really small sample of the Vasanti in a box 1-2 months back (it was half empty when I got it) and asked them to send me another one. At first they were just going to send it to me, but then they sent me another email saying they were out of that particular sample and just credited me 100 points. I was really surprised they put it up as a pick two and now I'm wondering if their box warehouses are different than their store warehouses.

I feel like it's much more random than that though. I mean, a month back they had mini Zoya Kristens and they haven't featured Zoya in their boxes in a while now. Also, I'm pretty sure they've never the Zoya Feel (winter 2011) collection -- the closest collection they had to it was True (spring 2012) so I'm not even sure where they got the samples... I already won Kristen from a magazine a while back so I didn't need one


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

> I actually got a really small sample of the Vasanti in a box 1-2 months back (it was half empty when I got it) and asked them to send me another one. At first they were just going to send it to me, but then they sent me another email saying they were out of that particular sample and just credited me 100 points. I was really surprised they put it up as a pick two and now I'm wondering if their box warehouses are different than their store warehouses. I feel like it's much more random than that though. I mean, a month back they had mini Zoya Kristens and they haven't featured Zoya in their boxes in a while now. Also, I'm pretty sure they've never the Zoya Feel (winter 2011) collection -- the closest collection they had to it was True (spring 2012) so I'm not even sure where they got the samples... I already won Kristen from a magazine a while back so I didn't need one


 They had it in the January 2012 box. If you had received a Zoya in a previous box, that month, you received a stila smudge stick. I received the smudge stick and ignored it until September. My aunt received the Zoya in Megan, declared that they *clearly* misspelled the name, and gave it to me because it literally had my (misspelled) name on it.


----------



## Meggpi (May 28, 2013)

As Meghan with an H, I believe we may have differing opinions on the correct spelling of Meaghan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 28, 2013)

Finally got around to trying my sample of the Supergoop CC cream. After a few hours, I logged in and ordered it. I love this stuff!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to trying my sample of the Supergoop CC cream. After a few hours, I logged in and ordered it. I love this stuff!


 Every time I see someone make a post like this, I laugh and say to myself "One of us, one of us!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had it in the January 2012 box. If you had received a Zoya in a previous box, that month, you received a stila smudge stick. I received the smudge stick and ignored it until September. My aunt received the Zoya in Megan, declared that they *clearly* misspelled the name, and gave it to me because it literally had my (misspelled) name on it.


 Hm I guess they had Feel in the store at one point, but not anymore :C I guess that means no restock, but maybe restock for the Holiday gems/jewels and the Touch collection. I'm over Feel since I have most of the colours in the collection I'm interested in already, or they're close enough together that having 1-2 of them is good enough.

I'm sad because I just want more chances to _buy_ zoya from their shop, even if it doesn't end up in my box. I'm tired of Color Club and other overpriced/random indie brands I don't care about.


----------



## kira685 (May 29, 2013)

I caved and bought the full size BP - added some brush guards to get my total up to $25, so I could use my welcome 20% off and get a pick 2 =) I got the one with the lou manizer and a shampoo that I had never heard of.. obviously I just really wanted the lou manizer lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually got a really small sample of the Vasanti in a box 1-2 months back (it was half empty when I got it) and asked them to send me another one. At first they were just going to send it to me, but then they sent me another email saying they were out of that particular sample and just credited me 100 points. I was really surprised they put it up as a pick two and now I'm wondering if their box warehouses are different than their store warehouses.
> 
> I feel like it's much more random than that though. I mean, a month back they had mini *Zoya Kristens* and they haven't featured Zoya in their boxes in a while now. Also, I'm pretty sure they've never the Zoya Feel (winter 2011) collection -- the closest collection they had to it was True (spring 2012) so I'm not even sure where they got the samples... I already won Kristen from a magazine a while back so I didn't need one


 I got Kristen in my first box ever, Jan 2012.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should not mess with this stay-at-home mom... I've got time on my hands and a mean streak 3 coupons wide!
> 
> Whew.  OK.  *End rant*







 




 
Okay, I know I'm really late to this 'party'...  but dat was funny 



!  

Disclaimer: I actually stopped after my one-year ended in April.  I already miss my BB and was just checking out these 2.5 thousand thread count MUT 'sheets'.

BTW, does anyone know if BB puts out codes for repeat substers?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got off the phone with WH.... wow.  I am even less pleased with them now, if possible.
> 
> ...


 Hey all!  Sorry for the late update, but Women's Health Magazine JUST contacted me back.  I will be receiving the refund check for $9.99 in 2-3 weeks!  

So it seems the best course of action is to call their Customer Service line, and ask them to escalate the situation to the Home Office.  Ask to speak with a supervisor if necessary.


----------



## tasertag (May 31, 2013)

> Hey all! Â Sorry for the late update, but Women's Health Magazine JUST contacted me back. Â I will be receiving the refund check for $9.99 in 2-3 weeks! Â  So it seems the best course of action is to call their Customer Service line, and ask them to escalate the situation to the Home Office. Â Ask to speak with a supervisor if necessary.


 YAY! I'm glad it worked out but it's such a shame that they made you go through all of that trouble.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered the Coola Cucumber moisturizer with SPF and the pump was broken, so I sent an e-mail and they are sending a new one and gave me 100 points. I wonder if they are sending a return shipping label for the broken one?


----------



## kira685 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Coola Cucumber moisturizer with SPF and the pump was broken, so I sent an e-mail and they are sending a new one and gave me 100 points. I wonder if they are sending a return shipping label for the broken one?


 Hopefully not, and you get to make out like a bandit!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully not, and you get to make out like a bandit!






 That would be awesome.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 6, 2013)

hello ladies, just got tracking info! anyone else?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hello ladies,
> 
> just got tracking info! anyone else?


 A lot of people have gotten tracking already, a few have gotten their boxes. Everyone is discussing it in the June thread, come join us!





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135194/birchbox-june-2013


----------



## granolabox (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG I love this Salma Hayek line! So glad they are featuring it


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

I forgot to post I got my May box I got the Cargo in Bali and the pen in the purple color I like it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------

